# knitting tea party 16 august '13



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 16 August 13

Another week gone buy  this one went especially fast  somehow I misplaced Wednesday  Im so glad my head is permanently fastened on.

Its a bit muggy here today  slightly warmer than it has been for a while  the other night it got down to 47° - thats pushing it in my book. Arent these supposed to be the dog days of summer? The children begin the new school year a week from Monday  I have an idea it will heat up about that time. Only the elementary school is air conditioned  and for the first time in many years we have no one in the elementary building at tinora (grades 2-6). Ayden and Avery will again be going to brunersburg for kindergarten and first grade espectfully. The house is going to be pretty quiet with everyone in school all day. Heidi mentioned she was glad she had Bentley as she wouldnt know what to do with herself alone I suggested that she and gary could take some time to make a playmate for bentley since there are five years between him and avery. That went over like the preverbial lead balloon.

Ive been looking for ww  low cal recipes  so many of us are trying to shed a few or many pounds  but one does need to eat. I really like this recipe  I think not only would it be nutricious but also filling. At a 180 calories per one cup I think one could have more than one cup. I was also toying with maybe some chopped apple in it  what do you think?

Cannellini Bean Salad

This recipe makes 4 servings

This bean salad is great cold or at room temperature, making it a good take-along dish for work, the beach, or a potluck. Serve it as a side with grilled chicken or fish. You can substitute 2 or 3 tablespoons of chopped fresh herbs for dried

Ingredients

2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 tablespoon vinegar, red wine 
1 tablespoon onion(s), red minced
3/4 teaspoon oregano, dried 
2 medium cucumber(s) peeled, seeded, and diced
1 can(s) beans, cannellini (15 ounces), drained and rinsed
1 medium pepper(s), red, bell finely diced
salt to taste
peppercorns, black freshly ground, to taste

Instructions
Whisk together oil, vinegar, onion, and oregano in a large mixing bowl.

Add cucumbers, beans, and bell pepper; toss to combine. Season with salt and pepper and serve.

Each serving is 1 cup.

Calories180 - Total Fat8g = Saturated Fat1g - Sodium80mg - Carbohydrates22g - Dietary Fiber5g - Protein7g

Source: The South Beach Diet Quick & Easy Cookbook

Hickory must be feeling her age a little  even though she is in heat  she is not interested with spending too much time with max (who is outside the fence of course)  she goes out and shashays her little behind around and pushes it up to him  which in turn drives him into a frenzy. And then she just walks away and comes in the house leaving max pining by the fence. She should be through this just as I leave for seattle for which I am grateful  however  gary will make sure max does not get into the fence anyhow.

I will be in seattle 26 august until 10 september. Darowil and Kate have graciously offered again to take over the hosting duties for which I am grateful. They always do a swell job and always fun to see what recipes they will come up with. I will drop in from time to time to let you know what is going on with me. I think sandy, katynora and I will be doing our yarn crawl again which I am looking forward to. We always have a good time.

I will be spending a few days in Olympia with a friend of mine  the boats come into the harbor for labor day and she and I have a good time walking around  they have vendors  food  just a good time. Last year she was ill so I was down only for a day which was nice.

I have my oxygen all arranged to be delivered in seattle and Olympia  having a portable delivered in seattle so I dont need to pack mine and have the extra weight. I will pack my nebulizer which I will use on a regular basis. I will be walking more and the nebulizer seems to really keep my pipes in as much order as they can be.

I was looking at this next recipe  I dont think I have used this one before  hope not. I like the protein bars you can buy at the store but I also like the idea of making them myself  knowing there are no preservatives in them and that I can oversee the making. Im really starting to get more conscious of what is in the food I eat  the body may not be in the best of shape but trying to keep it in good working order. I think these bars would make a nice snack or pick me up and they are portable which I like. The recipe makes eight bars  or you could double it to make 16. I suggest the eight since they have a refrigerator shelf life of about a week. At least you know you will be eating something fresh.

Almond Honey Power Bar

8 bars 
Ingredient
1 cup old-fashioned rolled oats
1/4 cup slivered almonds
1/4 cup sunflower seeds
1 tablespoon flaxseeds, preferably golden
1 tablespoon sesame seeds
1 cup unsweetened whole-grain puffed cereal (see Note)
1/3 cup currants
1/3 cup chopped dried apricots
1/3 cup chopped golden raisins
1/4 cup creamy almond butter (see Note)
1/4 cup turbinado sugar (see Note)
1/4 cup honey
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/8 teaspoon salt

Preparation

Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat an 8-inch-square pan with cooking spray.

Spread oats, almonds, sunflower seeds, flaxseeds and sesame seeds on a large, rimmed baking sheet. Bake until the oats are lightly toasted and the nuts are fragrant, shaking the pan halfway through, about 10 minutes. Transfer to a large bowl. Add cereal, currants, apricots and raisins; toss to combine.

Combine almond butter, sugar, honey, vanilla and salt in a small saucepan. Heat over medium-low, stirring frequently, until the mixture bubbles lightly, 2 to 5 minutes.

Immediately pour the almond butter mixture over the dry ingredients and mix with a spoon or spatula until no dry spots remain. Transfer to the prepared pan. Lightly coat your hands with cooking spray and press the mixture down firmly to make an even layer (wait until the mixture cools slightly if necessary). Refrigerate until firm, about 30 minutes; cut into 8 bars.

Tips & Notes

Make Ahead Tip: Store in an airtight container at room temperature or in the refrigerator for up to 1 week or freeze for up to 1 month; thaw at room temperature.

Ingredient notes: For this recipe, we like unsweetened puffed multi-grain cereal, such as Kashis 7 Whole Grain Puffs.

Almond butter can be found at natural-foods stores and large supermarkets, near the peanut butter.

Turbinado sugar is steam-cleaned raw cane sugar. Its coarse-grained and light brown in color, with a slight molasses flavor. Find it in the natural-foods section of large supermarkets or at natural-foods stores

Per serving: 244 calories; 10 g fat 3 g fiber

Talked to gwen today on a couple of idea for the knit-a-palooza 2014  just had some idea rattling around my head and there were some things she wanted to bounce off of me. Im really looking forward to it and know a lot of you are to. I am so glad she and Marianne have taken the reins again to see that we all have a wonderful adventure. The last one was such a success I cant see anyone having anything to say negatively  I would certainly hope not  at least not to me  I would not be happy. There are some wonderful idea floating around their collective minds  I really think all of us are going to have a chance to be involved if we so wish  purely volunteer. So put you thinking caps on and start think k-a-p 2014.

Every so often I want a cup of coffee in the afternoon and I know some of you may do the same thing with your beverage of choice. I like something to dunk. We had glazed donuts after rachels wedding which were very good  and I think this recipe would make good dunking also. I think everyone could justify at least one  they have apples in them.

Apple Peanut Butter Cookies

Yield: 48 cookies

Ingredients

1 c. creamy peanut butter 
1 c. shortening 
1 c. sugar 
1 c. packed brown sugar 
2 large eggs 
2 tsp. pure vanilla extract 
3 c. all-purpose flour 
1 tsp. baking soda 
2 tsp. cinnamon 
1 tsp. salt 
1 c. grated peeled apple
Preparation

Preheat oven to 375°.

In a large bowl, cream the peanut butter, shortening, sugar, and brown sugar until light and fluffy. Beat in eggs and vanilla. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking soda, cinnamon, and salt. Add dry ingredients to the peanut butter mixture and mix until fully incorporated. Fold in the apple.

Drop by heaping teaspoonfuls onto baking sheets, about 2'' apart. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes, or until golden brown. Let cool on baking sheet for 5 minutes before removing to wire racks to cool completely.

Source
Adapted from Taste of Home.

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/09/12/apple-peanut-butter-cookies-recipe/

And to help with your plumbing problems  and save you some money  I offer these ideas.

1. The Bent Wire Hanger

Simple enough, but surprisingly effective. Take a regular wire coat hanger and straighten it out as best you can. Then, bend one end over to create a small hook. Push that past the drain cover and start fishing. You should be able to get all sorts of hair and nasty stuff out of the drain. Remember, you always want to be pulling gunk out, not pushing it further. When you've got as much out as you can, run the hot water, and it should clear things up nicely.

2. Baking Soda and Vinegar

Mix 1/3rd of a cup of baking soda with 1/3rd of a cup of vinegar in a measuring cup. It will fizz immediately, and you should waste no time pouring it down the clogged drain. The fizzing action will help to remove the gunk, hair, and grime that has built up in the pipe. Let it sit for one hour or even overnight if you can. Flush with hot water. Alternatively, get as much of the dry baking soda as you can down the drain first, then pour on the vinegar.

3. The Wet & Dry Vacuum

If you have a wet & dry shop vacuum, it can become a terrific tool to unclog drains. First, set it to vacuum liquids. Cover up the vent to prevent a mess. Then, create the tightest seal you can over the drain. You may want to get creative and adapt an old plunger head for this purpose. With the vacuum turned on its highest setting, it can be powerful enough to draw the clog up the pipe and into the vacuum bag. It doesn't always work, but it's worth a shot.

4. Boiling Water

Tips don't get any easier than this. Put the kettle on (or use the stove or microwave if you don't own a kettle) and boil up as much water as it will hold. Now pour it slowly down the drain in two to three stages, allowing the hot water to work for a several seconds in between each pour. This is usually the easiest and quickest way to unclog a drain. If there's any water left, congratulate yourself with a cup of tea.

5. Caustic Soda

Get some rubber gloves and eye protection. Caustic soda (also known as Sodium Hydroxide) can cause nasty chemical burns. You can pick some up from your local hardware store, but always use caution handling it. Pour 3/4 gallon of cold water into a mop bucket, and then add 3 cups of caustic soda. Stir it well with an old wooden spoon. It will begin to fizz and heat up. Pour it into the clogged drain and leave for 20-30 minutes, then flush the drain with boiling water. Repeat if necessary.

6. Cleaning the Pipe

There are some plumbing jobs that I won't do, but this one is easy. First, place an empty bucket underneath the U-shaped pipe (the trap) beneath the sink. The bucket will collect the water that will spill. Using a plumber's wrench, loosen the slip nuts at both ends of the pipe. You should be able to finish the operation by hand. When the trap is free, remove it and turn it upside down, emptying the contents into the bucket. You may also need to fish around inside it for debris, and do the same with the pipes that were holding it. An old toothbrush is good for getting the tough gunk out. Rinse the trap with water and then put it all back together. In most cases, that will have done the trick.

7. The Drain Snake

This is a fairly low-tech piece of equipment that works wonders. It's basically a long flexible metal rope with a spiral of metal at the end. The following video shows you just what to do.

8. Salt and Baking Soda

Mix 1/2 cup of table salt with 1/2 cup of baking soda and pour down the blocked drain. Leave it for 10-20 minutes, then pour boiling water down. The salt, baking soda, and boiling water will produce a chemical reaction that should dissolve some of the nastiest blockages.

9. Dish Detergent

If your toilet is clogged, pour 1/4 cup of dish detergent in the bowl. Then boil some water. The dish soap will act as a lubricant and help break up any greasy residue. Then pour the hot water down, and get ready to start plunging. If the plunger doesn't cut it, rubber gloves may be the next option.

And with that I think I will call it a day  and I see I am already five minutes late.

sam 
10. Baking Soda, Vinegar, Gravity, and Pressure
If your bath drain is clogged, mix up some of the baking soda/vinegar mentioned in tip two. Pour it down the drain, and then place the stopper over it. After 45-60 minutes, fill the bathtub with water. Then, remove the stopper. The pressure of 40-60 gallons of water should be enough to dislodge the blockage that has been loosened by the baking soda and vinegar. You could also try some plunging or the drain snake in conjunction with the weight of the water.


----------



## darowil

Well now I will go to bed!
I figured that as David just got up I would wait for this to start and then go to bed. So see you all later- and I got here first as well! Not too often I'm up t 6.30am Saturday morning!


----------



## pammie1234

Yea! I hope I'm able to stay on top of the posts this week!


----------



## Sorlenna

This one snuck up on me! I was working away and refreshed the page and there it was. Where has the day gone?! :shock:

I don't know how well I'll be able to keep up this week, but I'm going to try!


----------



## Pup lover

Firgot to attach picture of bread just as well as the new TP began at the same time! Lol


----------



## Bobglory

Oh my, I made page 1!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory

Pup lover said:


> Firgot to attach picture of bread just as well as the new TP began at the same time! Lol


Now that looks delicious! Perfect with tea.

Gigi


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the recipes Sam (and appreciate the kind words too). Will have to wait awhile before making the bars & cookies; I have SUCH little will power when it comes to sweets...LOL...there would be no problem making double the recipe cause I'd EAT 'EM UP!!! Will make them eventually though. Will do my "treat" tomorrow when I go to visit Marianne. We will be going out to dinner in Helen GA with C and another friend to celebrate. Can't wait...I've been on Marianne withdrawal since we came home from the KAP. We do skype just about every evening but both of us have had health issues and other responsibilities to attend to and just haven't had a chance to visit each other.


----------



## jvallas

Yum on that cannellini bean recipe in particular! In appreciation, here's a bean salsa recipe from a friend. When she first gave it to me, I was making this stuff every single week, I love it so much!

Salsa with Beans

1/2 c sugar
1/2 c white vinegar
1 c canola oil

Boil 1 min., stirring

Pour boiled mixture over:
1 med red onion chopped (I usually use scallions)
3 stalks celery chopped
1 each red, green, orange peppers chopped
1 can black beans rinsed & drained
1 can chick peas drained
1 can summer or shoepeg corn
S&p
[Another recipe uses garlic, lime, grape tomatoes as well]

(I also put in cilantro, jalapeño and cumin seed)
Fridge overnight.

Excellent on lime flavored Tostitos


----------



## Bobglory

Sorlenna said:


> This one snuck up on me! I was working away and refreshed the page and there it was. Where has the day gone?! :shock:
> 
> I don't know how well I'll be able to keep up this week, but I'm going to try!


I know the feeling lol. So good to see you Sorlenna. Prayers and hugs!

Gigi


----------



## KateB

Thanks for the recipes, Sam, they're great as usual. I liked the tips too....

4. Boiling Water
Tips don't get any easier than this. Put the kettle on (or use the stove or microwave if you don't own a kettle) and boil up as much water as it will hold. Now pour it slowly down the drain in two to three stages, allowing the hot water to work for a several seconds in between each pour. This is usually the easiest and quickest way to unclog a drain. If there's any water left, congratulate yourself with a cup of tea.

*Love the cup of tea at the end!*

6. Cleaning the Pipe

There are some plumbing jobs that I won't do, but this one is easy. First, place an empty bucket underneath the U-shaped pipe (the trap) beneath the sink. The bucket will collect the water that will spill. Using a plumber's wrench, loosen the slip nuts at both ends of the pipe. You should be able to finish the operation by hand. When the trap is free, remove it and turn it upside down, emptying the contents into the bucket. You may also need to fish around inside it for debris, and do the same with the pipes that were holding it. An old toothbrush is good for getting the tough gunk out. Rinse the trap with water and then put it all back together. In most cases, that will have done the trick.

*This one's good too, but what it doesn't say is to remember when you have caught all the muck and water in the bucket, don't stand up and pour the contents of the bucket down the sink.....ask me how I know!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That looks like the shape of bread I make in my bread machine. Think I'll do as you suggested and set mine on dough only next time. As cool as it has been this week I hope to make some bread pretty soon myself. 


Pup lover said:


> Firgot to attach picture of bread just as well as the new TP began at the same time! Lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

That looks like the shape of bread I make in my bread machine. Think I'll do as you suggested and set mine on dough only next time. As cool as it has been this week I hope to make some bread pretty soon myself. 


Pup lover said:


> Firgot to attach picture of bread just as well as the new TP began at the same time! Lol


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> Firgot to attach picture of bread just as well as the new TP began at the same time! Lol


That looks delicious! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Bobglory said:


> I know the feeling lol. So good to see you Sorlenna. Prayers and hugs!
> 
> Gigi


Thank you, and back atcha, my dear!


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFLMAO.....priceless.....sounds like something I would NOT THINK and do....LOL 


KateB said:


> 6. Cleaning the Pipe
> 
> *This one's good too, but what it doesn't say is to remember when you have caught all the muck and water in the bucket, don't stand up and pour the contents of the bucket down the sink.....ask me how I know!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lost a day this week but I just realized the good think about it...Friday got here quicker! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Zoe, glad it wasn't your dad's heart. Glad they are taking good care of him at the hospital. You and yours are in my prayers.

Soc: finding teaching positions seems to be difficult everywhere right now. In our county they have even cut the number of substitutes and how many days a sub can work.

Ohio Kathy: Hope your travels are keeping you safe.

Sorlenna: Good luck with the conference. Take a deeeeeep breath.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well now I will go to bed!
> I figured that as David just got up I would wait for this to start and then go to bed. So see you all later- and I got here first as well! Not too often I'm up t 6.30am Saturday morning!


Good on ya! darowil! and first in after Sam! Sleep well!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFLMAO.....priceless.....sounds like something I would NOT THINK and do....LOL


been there done that!!!!!!!!
ref: pouring the bucket down the sink- before you have reconnected the pipes!


----------



## TNS

Hi folks, sorry to have been absent all week but I'm in England for a few weeks and not always in wifi contact. Thanks Sam for the recipes and drain cleaning hints. Very useful! Hope to catch up on last weeks posts now: meanwhile very best wishes to everyone...... Love you, Lin


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Hi folks, sory to have been absent all week but I 'm in England for a few weeks and not always in wifi contact. Thanks Sam for the recipes and drain cleaning hints. Very useful! Hope to catch up on last weeks posts now: meanwhile very best wishes to everyone...... Love you, Lin


and lovely to see you back, Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Firgot to attach picture of bread just as well as the new TP began at the same time! Lol


What a handsome loaf! Noticed the Hansom jar! How did you acquire that one?


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> and lovely to see you back, Lin!


Thanks, Julie. Must go and read last weeks posts to see how you all are.... Hope all is well with you in particular


----------



## Lurker 2

jvallas said:


> Welcome! I don't recall your posting before, but don't forget to come again!


----------



## jvallas

Yes, I only jumped in because I thought it was so nice to see the shared recipes!


----------



## Designer1234

It is hard to believe another week is over and a new TP starting. 

It is a beautiful day here -- 3:15 pm on Friday-- and it feels like autumn for some reason. Much too early in my view. We have not had a great summer although this past week has been nice. Wonderful drive yesterday - into the mountains and very relaxing.

Not much news. Started the Tunisian class yesterday, it is being looked after by Nadene so I am having a bit of time off - this next week is going to be rather busy with appointments. Just got my new driver's license. 

I also have an ultrasound on my shoulder on Monday - plus we are going to a denturist and get new dentures -- it is time -- The shoulder is the result of my bad fall in 2011 I had an attack of vertigo when Pat was in the hospital and went face first into the carpet out cold. Woke up and crawled to the lady across the hall who called an ambulance.I was kept overnight and released. I never mentioned my shoulder and wonder why it wasn't checked- was so shaken up I didn't realize it. As Pat was in the hospital I didn't pay much attention to the shoulder which was quite painful. I looked like someone had hit me in the face with a baseball bat. Anyway, once his major major surgery was behind us and when he came home, I realized I could hardly move my arm. It was diagnosed as arthritis and damage from the fall. I have been getting cortisone shots and they worked for awhile but are losing thier ability to help. The doctor finally ordered an ultrasound so hopefully they will find out if anything can be done. I am a lefty and it is my left shoulder so it is frustrating. Then the next day a perm and I really need one . that will look after the first two days of next week. I hate the thought of dentures as they are hard to break in unless there is some change from l2 years ago. 

enough of that.

Sam if I don't get a chance ahead of time, I want to make sure to wish you a wonderful time on the West Coast. Maybe if we end up on Vancouver Island, we can manage to see you on your next visit. I think it will be great that you are meeting Sandy and katy nora(?) It is a great trip for you and I wish you a fantastic time. Have a lunch of sea food 'something' fish and chips, or 
clam Chowder down at the docks. Visit the Market too and think of all of us whishing we were there- (great place).

I hope everyone has a wonderful week and I hope you all have good health, no major worries, and relatives and friends are doing well healthwise. Talk to you all later.


----------



## Railyn

TP has inspired me to bake as much as knit. Having company for dinner tomorrow to celebrate DSIL return from his army duty. Having smoked brisket which we had done, baked beans. (Cheated and bought canned beans )potato salad, cabbage salad, raw vegetables and home-made rolls. I made 4 batches of Happy White Bread and baked them in little loaves about 3X5 inches and muffin tins. There is a coconut pie in the oven, a new recipe for me, and I will fix a couple more desserts. There should be about 14 of us so we will have a housefull. Really looking forward to it. Needless to say, no knitting today 
Have a great week-end everyone. Prayers for those who are ill and traveling. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, love household hints. Rested today and feeling stronger.
Healing energy for all who need it.
Hiring energy for your daughter.
Love the dog and Julies scarf.


----------



## Designer1234

Railyn said:


> TP has inspired me to bake as much as knit. Having company for dinner tomorrow to celebrate DSIL return from his army duty. Having smoked brisket which we had done, baked beans. (Cheated and bought canned beans )potato salad, cabbage salad, raw vegetables and home-made rolls. I made 4 batches of Happy White Bread and baked them in little loaves about 3X5 inches and muffin tins. There is a coconut pie in the oven, a new recipe for me, and I will fix a couple more desserts. There should be about 14 of us so we will have a housefull. Really looking forward to it. Needless to say, no knitting today
> Have a great week-end everyone. Prayers for those who are ill and traveling. Be safe and have fun.


How wonderful that he is home. It must be a time of joy for your family. Give him our best wishes and have an absolutely wonderful time.


----------



## NanaCaren

Thanks for the receipts and tips for making life easier. 
Oh dear suggesting another little one right now def not a good idea. Glad o have your oxygen all set up for your trip. I am already thinking k-a-p 2014, looking forward to it.


----------



## Patches39

Sam, you really mixed it up this time,  taking care of the body and the plumbing.LOL LOl love the recipes thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

You weren't kidding when you mentioned that your bread maker makes a very tall loaf!! It sure looks yummy and I can smell it from here.



Pup lover said:


> Firgot to attach picture of bread just as well as the new TP began at the same time! Lol


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Firgot to attach picture of bread just as well as the new TP began at the same time! Lol


Your bread looks yummy. Glad you posted it on this TP.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I can't wait to try this one....looks very delicious.



jvallas said:


> Yum on that cannellini bean recipe in particular! In appreciation, here's a bean salsa recipe from a friend. When she first gave it to me, I was making this stuff every single week, I love it so much!
> 
> Salsa with Beans
> 
> 1/2 c sugar
> 1/2 c white vinegar
> 1 c canola oil
> 
> Boil 1 min., stirring
> 
> Pour boiled mixture over:
> 1 med red onion chopped (I usually use scallions)
> 3 stalks celery chopped
> 1 each red, green, orange peppers chopped
> 1 can black beans rinsed & drained
> 1 can chick peas drained
> 1 can summer or shoepeg corn
> S&p
> [Another recipe uses garlic, lime, grape tomatoes as well]
> 
> (I also put in cilantro, jalapeño and cumin seed)
> Fridge overnight.
> 
> Excellent on lime flavored Tostitos


----------



## melyn

wow that loaf looks yummy, what I wouldnt give to carve a huge doorstep spread it with real butter and strawberry jam lol



Pup lover said:


> Firgot to attach picture of bread just as well as the new TP began at the same time! Lol


----------



## Sorlenna

I have had a hankering for some fresh bread too...it's still too hot to have the oven on and I don't have time, but as soon as I do...! :mrgreen:


----------



## nittergma

I hope I can keep up this week because the tp is so interesting! I just finished dinner (pizza night) and my husband is finally resting with a perscription for an antibiotic. The dentist think he must have developed an infection in that tooth.
We had our grandaughters here today with their cousin who has been spending alot of time with them. They look like sisters! 
Ok everyone, how about no falling, hitting heads,pneumonia, heart attacks or anything this week! nittergma


----------



## NanaCaren

jvallas said:


> Yum on that cannellini bean recipe in particular! In appreciation, here's a bean salsa recipe from a friend. When she first gave it to me, I was making this stuff every single week, I love it so much!
> 
> Salsa with Beans
> 
> Love your avatar
> Thanks for the salsa receipt Chrissy will love this one.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFLMAO.....priceless.....sounds like something I would NOT THINK and do....LOL


I know a few people that have done this on more than one occasion. and DON'T flush it down the toilet either.


----------



## melyn

rofl love it and yes just the sort of thing I would do as well lol

6. Cleaning the Pipe

*This one's good too, but what it doesn't say is to remember when you have caught all the muck and water in the bucket, don't stand up and pour the contents of the bucket down the sink.....ask me how I know![/quote]


----------



## purl2diva

The recipes all sound good. Ilove the idea of apple peanut butter cookies. Will try that for sure.

My oven died last Sunday so we went looking at stoves today. Very pricey!
I found one I liked so will try a few different stores to check on prices. They seem to vary quite a bit.

It's hard to be without an oven. I'm supposed to make a dessert for the community meal our church is hosting on Sunday. I'll have to resort to a refrigerator type. Does anyone have a tried and true recipe to recommend?


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Hi folks, sorry to have been absent all week but I'm in England for a few weeks and not always in wifi contact. Thanks Sam for the recipes and drain cleaning hints. Very useful! Hope to catch up on last weeks posts now: meanwhile very best wishes to everyone...... Love you, Lin


Good to see you posting, have wondered what has become of you lately.


----------



## Pup lover

Sorlenna said:


> I have had a hankering for some fresh bread too...it's still too hot to have the oven on and I don't have time, but as soon as I do...! :mrgreen:


Thats the nice thing about the bread maker doesnt heat up the kitchen! It tastes as yummy as it looks! Will be mAking this again!

The crock with Hansons Kitchen came from a catalog that has all sorts of different and novelty stuff, Lillian Vernon or something like that. Is handy to have spatulas etc in


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, thanks for the recipes and will be trying those out for sure. I've made some granola bars before and am always looking for new ideas. DGS is a very picky eater and if I can get him going on fresh juices, smoothies and home made granola bars, he just might start growing out instead of just growing taller. Maybe some bread like Pup Lover's too.

The last time I made granola bars, I used three butters, peanut, soy and almond and it was very good...no one flavor took center stage. I also put in as many dried fruits as I could and included cherries, craisins and dates. One batch actually made quite a few bars -- I'd say about 12. I cut them and wrapped them in wax paper and distributed them to DD and our house and they were gone in a week. I liked to crumble up the bar and eat on the top of my yogurt.

This week seems to have gone by faster than any others, but since school starts next week, I suspect that it will move slower and be a lot more quiet. Yea...looking for some nice quiet knitting time. I'm doing a lace toddler sock for DGD and I really have to keep track of the counts.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Pup lover

purl2diva said:


> The recipes all sound good. Ilove the idea of apple peanut butter cookies. Will try that for sure.
> 
> My oven died last Sunday so we went looking at stoves today. Very pricey!
> I found one I liked so will try a few different stores to check on prices. They seem to vary quite a bit.
> 
> It's hard to be without an oven. I'm supposed to make a dessert for the community meal our church is hosting on Sunday. I'll have to resort to a refrigerator type. Does anyone have a tried and true recipe to recommend?


Do you have a Dairy Queen in your area? Or any soft serve ice cream place where you can get a quart?


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, love household hints. Rested today and feeling stronger.
> Healing energy for all who need it.
> Hiring energy for your daughter.
> Love the dog and Julies scarf.


Good to know you are feeling stronger, may you continue to feel even stronger.


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover said:


> Thats the nice thing about the bread maker doesnt heat up the kitchen! It tastes as yummy as it looks! Will be mAking this again!


Oh sure, post another picture and make me hungry. ROTFL

I do have to go fix supper, now that I think about it.


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> wow that loaf looks yummy, what I wouldnt give to carve a huge doorstep spread it with real butter and strawberry jam lol


I can picture it now, mmmm very scrumptious.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We miss you and am glad you posted in...enjoy your stay in England and let us know about your travels and share pictures.



TNS said:


> Hi folks, sorry to have been absent all week but I'm in England for a few weeks and not always in wifi contact. Thanks Sam for the recipes and drain cleaning hints. Very useful! Hope to catch up on last weeks posts now: meanwhile very best wishes to everyone...... Love you, Lin


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh my....is there room for one more? I love everything on your menu especially the brisket and the coconut pie. Can you share the recipe for the Happy White bread?



Railyn said:


> TP has inspired me to bake as much as knit. Having company for dinner tomorrow to celebrate DSIL return from his army duty. Having smoked brisket which we had done, baked beans. (Cheated and bought canned beans )potato salad, cabbage salad, raw vegetables and home-made rolls. I made 4 batches of Happy White Bread and baked them in little loaves about 3X5 inches and muffin tins. There is a coconut pie in the oven, a new recipe for me, and I will fix a couple more desserts. There should be about 14 of us so we will have a housefull. Really looking forward to it. Needless to say, no knitting today
> Have a great week-end everyone. Prayers for those who are ill and traveling. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad to hear you're feeling stronger...keep resting as much as you need.



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, love household hints. Rested today and feeling stronger.
> Healing energy for all who need it.
> Hiring energy for your daughter.
> Love the dog and Julies scarf.


----------



## Lurker 2

jvallas said:


> Yes, I only jumped in because I thought it was so nice to see the shared recipes!


You are most welcome- and do please feel free to drop by again!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, love household hints. Rested today and feeling stronger.
> Healing energy for all who need it.
> Hiring energy for your daughter.
> Love the dog and Julies scarf.


Good that you are feeling a little stronger! and thanks!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome and please jump in anytime! Sam always has an extra chair and a a cuppa to share. We love hearing from new folks.


jvallas said:


> Yes, I only jumped in because I thought it was so nice to see the shared recipes!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Me too Melyn! Love fresh bread, butter and strawberry jam.....mouth watering.


melyn said:


> wow that loaf looks yummy, what I wouldnt give to carve a huge doorstep spread it with real butter and strawberry jam lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

How about a trifle using instant pudding....or banana pudding?


purl2diva said:


> The recipes all sound good. Ilove the idea of apple peanut butter cookies. Will try that for sure.
> 
> My oven died last Sunday so we went looking at stoves today. Very pricey!
> I found one I liked so will try a few different stores to check on prices. They seem to vary quite a bit.
> 
> It's hard to be without an oven. I'm supposed to make a dessert for the community meal our church is hosting on Sunday. I'll have to resort to a refrigerator type. Does anyone have a tried and true recipe to recommend?


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Sandy

Hi everyone! Just a quick check in so I will get notifications for the TP. I did go out and check my lottery tickets (no winners). Bought some new ones. Getting ready to go out to dinner tonight and then to bed early as we have a yard sale both tomorrow and Sunday again.


----------



## iamsam

that looks yummy - how did it taste?

sam



Pup lover said:


> Firgot to attach picture of bread just as well as the new TP began at the same time! Lol


----------



## iamsam

have a super time gwen - give Marianne a squeeze from me.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Love the recipes Sam (and appreciate the kind words too). Will have to wait awhile before making the bars & cookies; I have SUCH little will power when it comes to sweets...LOL...there would be no problem making double the recipe cause I'd EAT 'EM UP!!! Will make them eventually though. Will do my "treat" tomorrow when I go to visit Marianne. We will be going out to dinner in Helen GA with C and another friend to celebrate. Can't wait...I've been on Marianne withdrawal since we came home from the KAP. We do skype just about every evening but both of us have had health issues and other responsibilities to attend to and just haven't had a chance to visit each other.


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party jvallas - we are so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - we are going to be here all week so hope to see a lot more of you - there is always an empty chair and lots of fresh hot tea - we'll be looking for you.

thank you for the great sounding recipe - if you have read any of the past ktp's you know that we like to eat almost as much as we like to knit.

sam



jvallas said:


> Yum on that cannellini bean recipe in particular! In appreciation, here's a bean salsa recipe from a friend. When she first gave it to me, I was making this stuff every single week, I love it so much!
> 
> Salsa with Beans


----------



## NanaCaren

purl2diva said:


> The recipes all sound good. Ilove the idea of apple peanut butter cookies. Will try that for sure.
> 
> My oven died last Sunday so we went looking at stoves today. Very pricey!
> I found one I liked so will try a few different stores to check on prices. They seem to vary quite a bit.
> 
> It's hard to be without an oven. I'm supposed to make a dessert for the community meal our church is hosting on Sunday. I'll have to resort to a refrigerator type. Does anyone have a tried and true recipe to recommend?


How about the no bake cheese cake that was posted a few tea parties ago? That was pretty good.


----------



## iamsam

oh to funny kate - I would have probably done the same thing.

sam



KateB said:


> Thanks for the recipes, Sam, they're great as usual. I liked the tips too....
> 
> *This one's good too, but what it doesn't say is to remember when you have caught all the muck and water in the bucket, don't stand up and pour the contents of the bucket down the sink.....ask me how I know!


----------



## iamsam

hope you are having a good time.

sam

when will you be back on aldernay?



TNS said:


> Hi folks, sorry to have been absent all week but I'm in England for a few weeks and not always in wifi contact. Thanks Sam for the recipes and drain cleaning hints. Very useful! Hope to catch up on last weeks posts now: meanwhile very best wishes to everyone...... Love you, Lin


----------



## Railyn

The Happy White Bread is a recipe I got here on TP a couple of weeks ago. Forgot who posted it but it is a real nice recipe that is tasty, quick and easy.


----------



## Railyn

We have plenty. come on over and we will be happy to share.


----------



## iamsam

be sure and thank your dsil for his service - I don't think we show our vets just how thankful we are.

the dinner sounds good - I may be showing up at your door. lol

sam



Railyn said:


> TP has inspired me to bake as much as knit. Having company for dinner tomorrow to celebrate DSIL return from his army duty. Having smoked brisket which we had done, baked beans. (Cheated and bought canned beans )potato salad, cabbage salad, raw vegetables and home-made rolls. I made 4 batches of Happy White Bread and baked them in little loaves about 3X5 inches and muffin tins. There is a coconut pie in the oven, a new recipe for me, and I will fix a couple more desserts. There should be about 14 of us so we will have a housefull. Really looking forward to it. Needless to say, no knitting today
> Have a great week-end everyone. Prayers for those who are ill and traveling. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## Spider

Gwen, loved those coasters, they didn't look so easy to me.
The no bake cheese cake is a great quick one, I have used it for years and you don't need an oven. With all the fresh fruit right now easy to have a topping.
Love the homemade bread, looks just like mine bakes. I use my bread machine all the time to make swee dough and then make Carmel and cinnamon rolls with the dough.
Love the puppies , furry and plain. I bet they look cute together.
Happy 43 th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> The Happy White Bread is a recipe I got here on TP a couple of weeks ago. Forgot who posted it but it is a real nice recipe that is tasty, quick and easy.


You might have to jog our memories- the person who posted it is an infrequent Tea Party poster, and I can't recall her name- I did not copy it- because I have my own white bread receipt!


----------



## iamsam

healing energy continuing your way joy - hoping you will soon be in the pink. when do you begin your new meds?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, love household hints. Rested today and feeling stronger.
> Healing energy for all who need it.
> Hiring energy for your daughter.
> Love the dog and Julies scarf.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy still coming dh's way nittergma - hope the pain level is down.

i'm also hoping we get through the week with no one bruised or broken.

sam



nittergma said:


> I hope I can keep up this week because the tp is so interesting! I just finished dinner (pizza night) and my husband is finally resting with a perscription for an antibiotic. The dentist think he must have developed an infection in that tooth.
> We had our grandaughters here today with their cousin who has been spending alot of time with them. They look like sisters!
> Ok everyone, how about no falling, hitting heads,pneumonia, heart attacks or anything this week! nittergma


----------



## iamsam

there are a number of no bake cheese cake recipes I know.

sam



purl2diva said:


> The recipes all sound good. Ilove the idea of apple peanut butter cookies. Will try that for sure.
> 
> My oven died last Sunday so we went looking at stoves today. Very pricey!
> I found one I liked so will try a few different stores to check on prices. They seem to vary quite a bit.
> 
> It's hard to be without an oven. I'm supposed to make a dessert for the community meal our church is hosting on Sunday. I'll have to resort to a refrigerator type. Does anyone have a tried and true recipe to recommend?


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, Rookie Retiree and Nana Caren thank you. Everything is so backward since the NDE's. I am learning to listen to my body and that naps make me stronger not wimpy. Life is good.


----------



## nicho

Good morning/good evening everyone from beautiful sunny Sydney. It is more like spring than winter and I am loving it. I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks....I'll bet it's delicious.



Railyn said:


> We have plenty. come on over and we will be happy to share.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Welcome...so glad you decided to join in. Love the pictures and hope that you had a great time in the USA. You've seen a part of our country that I have never seen...but someday. Just like I'd love to come see your country someday.

I hope you come back again soon.



nicho said:


> Good morning/good evening everyone from beautiful sunny Sydney. It is more like spring than winter and I am loving it. I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.


----------



## iamsam

welcome nicho - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we will be here all week so we hope you will stop in as often as you have time - there is always an empty chair and lots of fresh hot tea - we'll be looking for you.

it looks like you saw a good bit of our country - how long were you here and what all did you see. thank you for the pictures - since you have been following along you know we love pictures. lol

sam



nicho said:


> Good morning/good evening everyone from beautiful sunny Sydney. It is more like spring than winter and I am loving it. I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.


----------



## jheiens

nicho said:


> Good morning/good evening everyone from beautiful sunny Sydney. It is more like spring than winter and I am loving it. I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.


Thanks, Nicho, for posting the lovely pictures. We've been to some of those spots and enjoyed the reminders.

Welcome to the Tea Party. You must know by now that you're truly welcome to join in any time. No doubt many others will pop in before long to welcome you also.

Come back soon. We'll be looking for you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Rookie Retiree and Nana Caren thank you. Everything is so backward since the NDE's. I am learning to listen to my body and that naps make me stronger not wimpy. Life is good.


that is so good to hear! I am a great believer in naps, when your body tells you. How is Maya (have I remembered her name right? the dobie)?


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Good morning/good evening everyone from beautiful sunny Sydney. It is more like spring than winter and I am loving it. I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.


So glad you have decided to speak up!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> *This one's good too, but what it doesn't say is to remember when you have caught all the muck and water in the bucket, don't stand up and pour the contents of the bucket down the sink.....ask me how I know!


Oh dear! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Hi folks, sorry to have been absent all week but I'm in England for a few weeks and not always in wifi contact. Thanks Sam for the recipes and drain cleaning hints. Very useful! Hope to catch up on last weeks posts now: meanwhile very best wishes to everyone...... Love you, Lin


Wondered where you had been- welcome back.


----------



## NanaCaren

nicho said:


> Good morning/good evening everyone from beautiful sunny Sydney. It is more like spring than winter and I am loving it. I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.


Glad you have decided to post. The photos are wonderful. Welcome to the table where we always have an extra chair and plenty to share with all.


----------



## pacer

Good evening. I agree that it would be awesome if everyone stays healthy this week and avoids those bumps and bruises. I was delighted today to get a used table which is a bit larger than mine was. I then passed on my little dining table to a young man from our church who was getting an apartment to go to college. I also cleared out some other odds and ends dishes and non-perishable food items for him to take to school. Bonus for me was that I got to go out to dinner with my boys and this young man's mom who is a dear friend of mine. 
I finished another pair of mittens today and started making a miniature mitten with size one needles and Simply Soft 4 ply yarn. It is a bit challenging doing increases and decreases, but I am almost done now. 
I sent yarn and a new poncho/wrap book to my mom today. 

I spent some quality time with the little girl whose birthday I celebrated last Sunday. She loves my little toy and so does her mom because she can ride on it with her little backpack on. She does not like wearing her backpack, but it contains her bag of formula that is fed to her through her tube to her intestines. She is so adorable and precious. Her mom was doing some housework which left her feeling dirty so she asked if I would be willing to watch her daughter while she took a shower. How could I say no to hanging out with a 1 year old? Her mom said that normally she could only shower early in the morning before the little one wakes up. I had to be careful to not pull out her g-tube which went well. She is starting to eat real food and drinks a little bit from her bottle. She is a miracle baby. 

Take care and safe travels to those who are traveling. Enjoy your family and friends. I am looking forward to our next KAP so I can meet more of our wonderful tea party members.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Spider I promise they were easy...for me to be able to sit and watch tv while I knit they HAVE to be....LOL. If you'd like, I'll email it to you. 


Spider said:


> Gwen, loved those coasters, they didn't look so easy to me.
> The no bake cheese cake is a great quick one, I have used it for years and you don't need an oven. With all the fresh fruit right now easy to have a topping.
> Love the homemade bread, looks just like mine bakes. I use my bread machine all the time to make swee dough and then make Carmel and cinnamon rolls with the dough.
> Love the puppies , furry and plain. I bet they look cute together.
> Happy 43 th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Pup lover

Purl2diva if you have a DQ there is a recipe using ritz crackers as crust and mixing the ice cream with instant pudding and topping with cool whip, quick easy and delicioys. You can use any flavor of pudding you want. Let me know if you want the recipe and I will post the measurements.


----------



## darowil

Two newbies in the time I napped. Welcome to you both- us downunder always like to be joined by others from this area.
Now I think I will go and have breakfast- ort maybe as it has stopped raining I might dash out for a few vegies.


----------



## Designer1234

Welcome to another Aussie - from 'up over' (western Canada). We are so fortunate here on the tea party to be able to visit with people from all over. Sydney is such a beautiful city - we have visited there 2 or 3 times and enjoyed every moment. Still a lot of Australia to see but we have been around Canberra, Melbourne , Adelaide, Brisbane - so have seen some of your huge, wonderful country. 

I hope you will stay and visit with us and let us get to know you. Your pictures of the States were great. Did you get up to Banff or Lake louise or any other Part of Canada as well?

nice to meet you. Designer1234


----------



## purl2diva

Pup lover said:


> Purl2diva if you have a DQ there is a recipe using ritz crackers as crust and mixing the ice cream with instant pudding and topping with cool whip, quick easy and delicioys. You can use any flavor of pudding you want. Let me know if you want the recipe and I will post the measurements.


Thank you. I would like that.


----------



## nicho

"it looks like you saw a good bit of our country - how long were you here and what all did you see. thank you for the pictures - since you have been following along you know we love pictures. lol"

Thanks for the welcome Sam and to the others who welcomed me too. Don't know if I can keep up with you all week, but I check in every couple of days to see what is happeneing. Always ready for a cuppa (Australian style - that's made with boiling water!)
Sam, we were lucky to spend 4 weeks in the States in July, 3 weeks on the east coast and 1 on the west. We were based in Newburgh NY and while there explored the Hudson Valley, NYC, Boston and went on a road trip across Pennsylvania to see the Amish country and Gettysburg, then on to Cleveland and then north to Rochester NY. I met up with distant relatives who live near Syracuse. Found them while researching my family tree and we had a great time with them. Did some yarn shopping in the Hudson Valley with a fellow KP'er who kindly accompanied me for a day's shopping. Did I add to my stash? Well, what do you think?
On the west coast we had a day on Lake Tahoe (is that a piece of heaven on earth or what?) before exploring desert country around Dayton, Nevada. Then a trip to Vegas to do the Hoover Dam tour before ending with 3 days in LA where we used to live 30+years ago. We caught up with old friends and talked and laughed for 3 days - great memories!
Now it is back to reality and work. Dreaming of retirement, but will keep working for a while to pay for our next trip. Hopefully, Alaska and Canada.
In the meantime, a couple more photos for you all.


----------



## Bulldog

PupLover wrote:
Firgot to attach picture of bread just as well as the new TP began at the same time! Lol
Bread looks scrumptious, Pup. Love to smell it cooking and have a slice pipping hot with butter

Sam, the recipes look wonderful. I so hope the weather is perfect for your trip and you have the very best time with your friends. Enjoy the yarn stores. I keep browsing the sock yarn sites and drooling (was told by Jim nothing else this month. So wish I could come to KAP but I mentioned it to him several times and know I can't, so will have to be there through pictures. Sure it is quiet at Hiedi's house but boy is she gonna have good one on one time with Bentley.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Sam and tp'ers.

I have been absent and I apologize. We were to have our furbaby China put down on Wednesday that just passed and it fell through. We pulled up at the farm and there was a note on the door.

Sorry family emergency. Be in touch.

So China is with us still and i will be calling the vet on Monday. I know he has his 94 yr old father living with him. I pray that he is well.

Also our house has to be out up for sale. I wrote a letter to the landlord and a copy is sent to his lawyer, requesting 2 or 3 months before we put up the for sale sign to clean up the yard. Dh has lived here his whole 43 yrs of life and there is a lot of stuff that has shown up here. I feel it is a good idea to present a tidy yard as well as a tidy house to a perspective buyer. I have never done anything like this before and neither has Greg.

I was in touch with a realtor yesterday and he called and came out today to look at the property and house. We will see him again on Monday.

I have been so stressed out and worried about Greg and Gage, they will miss this place terribly as it is the only home they have ever known. I can make any house a home as long as I have the two of them by my side.

I am just a bit down tonight, sorry for unloading on you all.


----------



## Spider

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you have decided to speak up!


Same from me!! Welcome and loved your pictures.


----------



## Bulldog

jvallas sent this recipe:
Salsa with Beans

Thank you. Will get the ingredients and try it. Sounds good.


----------



## nicho

darowil said:


> Two newbies in the time I napped. Welcome to you both- us downunder always like to be joined by others from this area.
> Now I think I will go and have breakfast- ort maybe as it has stopped raining I might dash out for a few vegies.


Hi there. Have to say thank you. Thanks to one of your workshops, I have learned to do the magic loop. Magic!


----------



## Spider

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and tp'ers.
> 
> I have been absent and I apologize. We were to have our furbaby China put down on Wednesday that just passed and it fell through. We pulled up at the farm and there was a note on the door.
> 
> Sorry family emergency. Be in touch.
> 
> So China is with us still and i will be calling the vet on Monday. I know he has his 94 yr old father living with him. I pray that he is well.
> 
> Also our house has to be out up for sale. I wrote a letter to the landlord and a copy is sent to his lawyer, requesting 2 or 3 months before we put up the for sale sign to clean up the yard. Dh has lived here his whole 43 yrs of life and there is a lot of stuff that has shown up here. I feel it is a good idea to present a tidy yard as well as a tidy house to a perspective buyer. I have never done anything like this before and neither has Greg.
> 
> I was in touch with a realtor yesterday and he called and came out today to look at the property and house. We will see him again on Monday.
> 
> I have been so stressed out and worried about Greg and Gage, they will miss this place terribly as it is the only home they have ever known. I can make any house a home as long as I have the two of them by my side.
> 
> I am just a bit down tonight, sorry for unloading on you all.


Can understand your being down. You have a lot going on in your life. This is a good place to come for support and understanding.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Spider. :-D


----------



## Bulldog

Sorlenna wrote:
This one snuck up on me! I was working away and refreshed the page and there it was. Where has the day gone?! 

I don't know how well I'll be able to keep up this week, but I'm going to try!

I know the feeling, Sorlenna. I had a time chasing down KTP when they split us and my days are not complete without it. Hard for me to keep up too as David doesn't get home some nights until seven and I can't leave Angie alone.


----------



## Southern Gal

hi everyone. 
welcome new folks... glad you joined us.
today, keagan and i played phase 10, and he beat me by over 100 pts and 1 phase. had fun, this will be his last stay over for a while, as their school starts monday, and this is his last yr in school. i just can't believe this kid, that no one thought would make it,is gonna graduate. spina bifida or not, he is a very go getter type. we just chilled today mostly, i did the cat box a sm. load of clothes and cooked some purple hull peas w ham. i also made the okra sucatosh thingie my MIL does it and we all love it. just start adding junk. tomorrow i am gonna fix some mex cornbread and steam some squash with onions and call it good. 
tonight we drove to eat some cajun food, at who dats. i had the sea food platter, i ate some red beans and rice/slaw and 1/4 lb of crab legs & 2 frog legs, and brought the rest home, i have enough to have 2 more meals off this, so i don't mind that they are expensive, we splurge once in a while, and this is it, monday, we are watching again, more closely on our eating, until we go on vacation in oct. i want to get some more off. 
we still are having some great weather, i did close the windows today, i got warm and i think the humidity came up some, still very nice out for august. last yr we were in one of the worst droughts we had seen in several yrs.
thank every one for sharing your beautiful pictures with us.
you that are getting to travel. have safe trips. 
i still am doing the knit purl dish clothes i am liking that they work up so fast, getting my stash done for christmas gifts. later


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> Spider I promise they were easy...for me to be able to sit and watch tv while I knit they HAVE to be....LOL. If you'd like, I'll email it to you.


If you have the time would love the pattern. Would make great gifts. Thanks alot.


----------



## sassafras123

Yes, Maya is my beloved Dobie.
Nicho welcome to KTP.gages mom, my thoughts are with you and your family. I am praying for a miracle.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey...you can post the recipe even if she doesn't want it....sounds yummy!


Pup lover said:


> Purl2diva if you have a DQ there is a recipe using ritz crackers as crust and mixing the ice cream with instant pudding and topping with cool whip, quick easy and delicioys. You can use any flavor of pudding you want. Let me know if you want the recipe and I will post the measurements.


----------



## Bulldog

That looks like the shape of bread I make in my bread machine. Think I'll do as you suggested and set mine on dough only next time

Gwen, I have my bread machine sitting in the pantry. I never could get my bread to do right. Always wanted to make rolls.


----------



## gagesmom

Sassafrass Thank you so much. China is our 15 yr old Doberman and has been a sweetheart. I am going to have a hard time getting on without her. She is beside me everywhere I go. She sleeps on the floor beside our bed. You know Gage is home from school because she starts to wag that stubby little tail when she sees the bus.


----------



## Sorlenna

gagesmom said:


> So China is with us still and i will be calling the vet on Monday. I know he has his 94 yr old father living with him. I pray that he is well.
> 
> Also our house has to be out up for sale. I wrote a letter to the landlord and a copy is sent to his lawyer, requesting 2 or 3 months before we put up the for sale sign to clean up the yard. Dh has lived here his whole 43 yrs of life and there is a lot of stuff that has shown up here. I feel it is a good idea to present a tidy yard as well as a tidy house to a perspective buyer. I have never done anything like this before and neither has Greg.


You have to put that load down somewhere, and I send healing thoughts your way. You know we are here to listen and lend support. May things get better for you soon.

Welcome to the new voices.

I have finished the hat and it's drying from the blocking now. I don't feel I got much done today, but it is what it is and I suppose I've done all I could.

Now I have about another hour I can work on some things, so off I go again. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## gottastch

The Happy White Yeast Bread recipe was posted by Peggy Groves 

I am tired this evening...time to "hit the hay" early. Good night to all my sisters and brothers


----------



## Gweniepooh

Unload all you want gagesmom. We are here to lean on and lift you up in prayers. I would be quite certain that your DH though sad to have to move also feels that as long as you all are together you will get through this. I know this is often over used but with all my heart I believe that when a door closes God opens a window. You and your family will come out of this landing on your feet and stronger for having endured this unwanted change. Sending you lots of love, peace, and healing as you go through this time of trial.


gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and tp'ers.
> 
> I have been absent and I apologize. We were to have our furbaby China put down on Wednesday that just passed and it fell through. We pulled up at the farm and there was a note on the door.
> 
> Sorry family emergency. Be in touch.
> 
> So China is with us still and i will be calling the vet on Monday. I know he has his 94 yr old father living with him. I pray that he is well.
> 
> Also our house has to be out up for sale. I wrote a letter to the landlord and a copy is sent to his lawyer, requesting 2 or 3 months before we put up the for sale sign to clean up the yard. Dh has lived here his whole 43 yrs of life and there is a lot of stuff that has shown up here. I feel it is a good idea to present a tidy yard as well as a tidy house to a perspective buyer. I have never done anything like this before and neither has Greg.
> 
> I was in touch with a realtor yesterday and he called and came out today to look at the property and house. We will see him again on Monday.
> 
> I have been so stressed out and worried about Greg and Gage, they will miss this place terribly as it is the only home they have ever known. I can make any house a home as long as I have the two of them by my side.
> 
> I am just a bit down tonight, sorry for unloading on you all.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Sorlenna :-D :-D


----------



## nicho

"I hope you will stay and visit with us and let us get to know you. Your pictures of the States were great. Did you get up to Banff or Lake louise or any other Part of Canada as well?

nice to meet you. Designer1234"

Hi Shirley, nice to meet you too. Glad you have seen some of this beautiful country. We did not get to Canada this trip. Spent all 4 weeks in the US. Many years ago when I was backpacking around the world (well some of it!) I was lucky to spend time in Vancouver and nearby, then across country to Quebec and Montreal. Loved it and can't wait to go back. We want to spend time in your area - Lake Louise and the Rockies. I love lakes and mountains! We plan to take the train through the Rockies from Vancouver and hire a car to explore around Calgary, so we will see if that happens.
I have to say I so admire the beautiful things you create. You are a very special lady and I look forward to your posts.
And now I am signing off for a while to do some housework! Will check in with you again later.
Denise in sunny but windy Sydney


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Good morning/good evening everyone from beautiful sunny Sydney. It is more like spring than winter and I am loving it. I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.


Quite lovely,  and welcome, glad you are here, you will love being a part.


----------



## gagesmom

Gwen I agree with you. I know God has plan for us. Thank you all so much for your hugs and prayers.


----------



## Bulldog

Railyn wrote:
TP has inspired me to bake as much as knit. Having company for dinner tomorrow to celebrate DSIL return from his army duty. Having smoked brisket which we had done, baked beans. (Cheated and bought canned beans )potato salad, cabbage salad, raw vegetables and home-made rolls. I made 4 batches of Happy White Bread and baked them in little loaves about 3X5 inches and muffin tins. There is a coconut pie in the oven, a new recipe for me, and I will fix a couple more desserts. There should be about 14 of us so we will have a housefull. Really looking forward to it. Needless to say, no knitting today 

Railyn, so thrilled your SIL is coming home out of harms way. Sounds as if you have a feast waiting for everyone. Have a wonderful fellowship together.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've sent it. If you need any help just let me know. 


Spider said:


> If you have the time would love the pattern. Would make great gifts. Thanks alot.


----------



## Bulldog

Shirley wrote:
have been getting cortisone shots and they worked for awhile but are losing thier ability to help. The doctor finally ordered an ultrasound so hopefully they will find out if anything can be done. I am a lefty and it is my left shoulder so it is frustrating. 

Shirley, Pray they find what is causing the pain in your shoulder. A nerve could be pinched and that is so painful.


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> "it looks like you saw a good bit of our country - how long were you here and what all did you see. thank you for the pictures - since you have been following along you know we love pictures. lol"
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Sam and to the others who welcomed me too. Don't know if I can keep up with you all week, but I check in every couple of days to see what is happeneing. Always ready for a cuppa (Australian style - that's made with boiling water!)
> Sam, we were lucky to spend 4 weeks in the States in July, 3 weeks on the east coast and 1 on the west. We were based in Newburgh NY and while there explored the Hudson Valley, NYC, Boston and went on a road trip across Pennsylvania to see the Amish country and Gettysburg, then on to Cleveland and then north to Rochester NY. I met up with distant relatives who live near Syracuse. Found them while researching my family tree and we had a great time with them. Did some yarn shopping in the Hudson Valley with a fellow KP'er who kindly accompanied me for a day's shopping. Did I add to my stash? Well, what do you think?
> On the west coast we had a day on Lake Tahoe (is that a piece of heaven on earth or what?) before exploring desert country around Dayton, Nevada. Then a trip to Vegas to do the Hoover Dam tour before ending with 3 days in LA where we used to live 30+years ago. We caught up with old friends and talked and laughed for 3 days - great memories!
> Now it is back to reality and work. Dreaming of retirement, but will keep working for a while to pay for our next trip. Hopefully, Alaska and Canada.
> In the meantime, a couple more photos for you all.


Nice pictures, nice memories for me too


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got to get up a little earlier since I'm headed to Marianne's.
She sends her love to all; won't be getting online tomorrow she said but will do her best to check in on Sunday which is her actual birthday. Her one son will (Daniel) will be coming in for the weekend and will be spending ALL of Sunday with her though so do keep in mind she hasn't seen in in about 3 months and that of course is going to be the #1 priority which I know all of you can understand.  I told her everyone has been lifting her up and sending positive energy her way and she does appreciate it so very much.

Good night to all...sending peace, comfort, love, and healing thoughts to everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got to get up a little earlier since I'm headed to Marianne's.
She sends her love to all; won't be getting online tomorrow she said but will do her best to check in on Sunday which is her actual birthday. Her one son will (Daniel) will be coming in for the weekend and will be spending ALL of Sunday with her though so do keep in mind she hasn't seen in in about 3 months and that of course is going to be the #1 priority which I know all of you can understand.  I told her everyone has been lifting her up and sending positive energy her way and she does appreciate it so very much.

Good night to all...sending peace, comfort, love, and healing thoughts to everyone.


----------



## gagesmom

Good night all, check in tomorrow.


----------



## Bulldog

Nicho wrote:
I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all 

Welcome, Nicho from Vicksburg, Miss and thank you for such lovely pictures!


----------



## purl2diva

Sandy,

Happy Anniversary. I hope your housing situation will be settled soon.

Same for you, Gage'sMom. This must be a very difficult situation for both of you . But, home means being with those you love and who love you and that can happen anywhere.

God bless.


----------



## Bulldog

Beautiful pictures, Nicho. I would have loved to see the Amish quilts. The ones I have seen are exquisite.


----------



## Bulldog

Gagesmom wrote:

I am just a bit down tonight, sorry for unloading on you all. 

Oh, sweet lady, you have so much on your plate. You have a right to be down. You are not alone...we are your sisters and we care and share in your situation. You are loved and prayers are going up for divine intervention. God Bless...Betty


----------



## iamsam

lovely pictures nicho - Pennsylvania is beautiful country - I spent the majority of my growing up years there. actually about 45 miles from Bedford.

sam



nicho said:


> "it looks like you saw a good bit of our country - how long were you here and what all did you see. thank you for the pictures - since you have been following along you know we love pictures. lol"
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Sam and to the others who welcomed me too. Don't know if I can keep up with you all week, but I check in every couple of days to see what is happeneing. Always ready for a cuppa (Australian style - that's made with boiling water!)
> Sam, we were lucky to spend 4 weeks in the States in July, 3 weeks on the east coast and 1 on the west. We were based in Newburgh NY and while there explored the Hudson Valley, NYC, Boston and went on a road trip across Pennsylvania to see the Amish country and Gettysburg, then on to Cleveland and then north to Rochester NY. I met up with distant relatives who live near Syracuse. Found them while researching my family tree and we had a great time with them. Did some yarn shopping in the Hudson Valley with a fellow KP'er who kindly accompanied me for a day's shopping. Did I add to my stash? Well, what do you think?
> On the west coast we had a day on Lake Tahoe (is that a piece of heaven on earth or what?) before exploring desert country around Dayton, Nevada. Then a trip to Vegas to do the Hoover Dam tour before ending with 3 days in LA where we used to live 30+years ago. We caught up with old friends and talked and laughed for 3 days - great memories!
> Now it is back to reality and work. Dreaming of retirement, but will keep working for a while to pay for our next trip. Hopefully, Alaska and Canada.
> In the meantime, a couple more photos for you all.


----------



## iamsam

so sorry for you pain gagesmom - it will all work out in the end but tough going through it. positive and healing energies zooming your way for you and yours.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and tp'ers.
> 
> I have been absent and I apologize. We were to have our furbaby China put down on Wednesday that just passed and it fell through. We pulled up at the farm and there was a note on the door.
> 
> Sorry family emergency. Be in touch.
> 
> So China is with us still and i will be calling the vet on Monday. I know he has his 94 yr old father living with him. I pray that he is well.
> 
> Also our house has to be out up for sale. I wrote a letter to the landlord and a copy is sent to his lawyer, requesting 2 or 3 months before we put up the for sale sign to clean up the yard. Dh has lived here his whole 43 yrs of life and there is a lot of stuff that has shown up here. I feel it is a good idea to present a tidy yard as well as a tidy house to a perspective buyer. I have never done anything like this before and neither has Greg.
> 
> I was in touch with a realtor yesterday and he called and came out today to look at the property and house. We will see him again on Monday.
> 
> I have been so stressed out and worried about Greg and Gage, they will miss this place terribly as it is the only home they have ever known. I can make any house a home as long as I have the two of them by my side.
> 
> I am just a bit down tonight, sorry for unloading on you all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you, Kathy...now I remember it---it's the Blue Ribbon winner!! Thanks again, Peggy.



gottastch said:


> The Happy White Yeast Bread recipe was posted by Peggy Groves
> 
> I am tired this evening...time to "hit the hay" early. Good night to all my sisters and brothers


----------



## iamsam

sounds like life is treating you good which is great. where do you plan on vacationing in oct? it's a nice time of year to travel - kid in school - no lines.

yeah for keagan - he does sound like quite a young man - what plans for after school?

sam



Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone.
> welcome new folks... glad you joined us.
> today, keagan and i played phase 10, and he beat me by over 100 pts and 1 phase. had fun, this will be his last stay over for a while, as their school starts monday, and this is his last yr in school. i just can't believe this kid, that no one thought would make it,is gonna graduate. spina bifida or not, he is a very go getter type. we just chilled today mostly, i did the cat box a sm. load of clothes and cooked some purple hull peas w ham. i also made the okra sucatosh thingie my MIL does it and we all love it. just start adding junk. tomorrow i am gonna fix some mex cornbread and steam some squash with onions and call it good.
> tonight we drove to eat some cajun food, at who dats. i had the sea food platter, i ate some red beans and rice/slaw and 1/4 lb of crab legs & 2 frog legs, and brought the rest home, i have enough to have 2 more meals off this, so i don't mind that they are expensive, we splurge once in a while, and this is it, monday, we are watching again, more closely on our eating, until we go on vacation in oct. i want to get some more off.
> we still are having some great weather, i did close the windows today, i got warm and i think the humidity came up some, still very nice out for august. last yr we were in one of the worst droughts we had seen in several yrs.
> thank every one for sharing your beautiful pictures with us.
> you that are getting to travel. have safe trips.
> i still am doing the knit purl dish clothes i am liking that they work up so fast, getting my stash done for christmas gifts. later


----------



## cmaliza

Good evening, All.....I finally got thru last week's TP....and now I'm 9 pages behind here! oh well....It's time for bed...have a long drive tomorrow. Healing vibes and hugs to all in need...b'day greetings to ALL....looking forward to some yummy recipes! A happy & peaceful weekend to all....Carol il/oh


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Hi there. Have to say thank you. Thanks to one of your workshops, I have learned to do the magic loop. Magic!


Brilliant :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and tp'ers.
> 
> I have been absent and I apologize. We were to have our furbaby China put down on Wednesday that just passed and it fell through. We pulled up at the farm and there was a note on the door.
> 
> Sorry family emergency. Be in touch.
> 
> So China is with us still and i will be calling the vet on Monday. I know he has his 94 yr old father living with him. I pray that he is well.
> 
> Also our house has to be out up for sale. I wrote a letter to the landlord and a copy is sent to his lawyer, requesting 2 or 3 months before we put up the for sale sign to clean up the yard. Dh has lived here his whole 43 yrs of life and there is a lot of stuff that has shown up here. I feel it is a good idea to present a tidy yard as well as a tidy house to a perspective buyer. I have never done anything like this before and neither has Greg.
> 
> I was in touch with a realtor yesterday and he called and came out today to look at the property and house. We will see him again on Monday.
> 
> I have been so stressed out and worried about Greg and Gage, they will miss this place terribly as it is the only home they have ever known. I can make any house a home as long as I have the two of them by my side.
> 
> I am just a bit down tonight, sorry for unloading on you all.


You sound like you've had enough on your plate to be forgiven for not keeping up- it hard at any time to keep up.
Two stressful situations at once is hard to deal with. And selling for any reason is tough, even more so when it is not through choice.


----------



## Bulldog

Purl2Diva, here are 2 favorites at our church

Chocolate Éclair
1 C powdered sugar
1 large carton Cool Whip
2 small boxes Vanilla Instant Pudding
3 cups milk
1 box graham crackers
1 can chocolate icing

Mix vanilla pudding with 3 cups milk. Add cool whip and mix together. Add powdered sugar and mix. Line bottom of 9x13x2" pan with graham crackers. Pour 1/2 of the pudding mixture over the graham crackers. Place another layer of graham crackers on top. Pour rest of the pudding mixture on top of crackers. Add another layer of crackers. Heat chocolate icing in microwave for 20 seconds. Spread over graham crackers. Chill in refrigerator.

Banana Pudding
1 box vanilla wafers
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 large box instant vanilla pudding mixed as directed
4-5 bananas
8 oz. tub Cool Whip
Mix instant pudding. Mix in condensed milk. Mix in Cool Whip
In 9x13x2" pan, layer vanilla wafers, then bananas, then pudding mixture. Repeat layers. Place wafers all around edges. Refrigerate.

The éclair is WW friendly if you get sugar free chocolate Icing. I do since Jim is a diabetic. Hope this helps. Good luck. Maybe you will get a break from the kitchen for a while.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna today is a cold day- haven't had that many and winter is almost over. Well i was wearing 'your' mittens ready to go out and David looked at them and said something and I said yeah they're Sorlennas mittens. Blank look from him for some reason. Explained that you designed them. And he said I've been sitting here trying to work out how to keep my hands warm and still use my computer. So now I've committed myslef to making him a pair (maybe ot your frilly ones!) but in the meantime found him a plain pair I knitted a few years ago for England- they had a cap over the top but I put one on the wrong way so it hangs from the palm instead of the top! And as I didn't ever get a button or anything similar on them it does hang. But they will do for now- only a few more weeks of cold weather most likely anyway. But the next few days are cold so they may get a fair bit of use.


----------



## Pup lover

Putting on the Ritz

2 sleeves of ritz crackers crushed fine and mixed with 2 Tbsp of sugar and 1/2 a stick of softened butter. Reserve 1/2 cup of cracker mix, press rest of it into the bottom of a 9 x 13 pan for the crust.

Mix together 2, 3 ounce packags of instant pudding with 2 cups cold milk and 1 quart of vanilla soft serve icecream and pour over cracker crust. Refrigerate for at least 3 - 4 hours or overnight. Before serving top with a small container of cool whip and sprinkle reserved cracker mix on top.

I have used many different puddings to do this recipe, if I use banana cream pudding i add sliced bananas to the pudding mix, coconut toasted and sprinkled on top of coconut pudding,pistachio pudding is verygood and of course chocolate is always good!

It comes out similar to a cream pie. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and tp'ers.
> 
> I have been absent and I apologize. We were to have our furbaby China put down on Wednesday that just passed and it fell through. We pulled up at the farm and there was a note on the door.
> 
> Sorry family emergency. Be in touch.
> 
> So China is with us still and i will be calling the vet on Monday. I know he has his 94 yr old father living with him. I pray that he is well.
> 
> Also our house has to be out up for sale. I wrote a letter to the landlord and a copy is sent to his lawyer, requesting 2 or 3 months before we put up the for sale sign to clean up the yard. Dh has lived here his whole 43 yrs of life and there is a lot of stuff that has shown up here. I feel it is a good idea to present a tidy yard as well as a tidy house to a perspective buyer. I have never done anything like this before and neither has Greg.
> 
> I was in touch with a realtor yesterday and he called and came out today to look at the property and house. We will see him again on Monday.
> 
> I have been so stressed out and worried about Greg and Gage, they will miss this place terribly as it is the only home they have ever known. I can make any house a home as long as I have the two of them by my side.
> 
> I am just a bit down tonight, sorry for unloading on you all.


Please don't feel you need to apologise! you have a lot going on- between China and the loss of the house, and your compassion for the men in your life. Praying that things will work out next week for China at least- you don't want to see her suffering longer. Take care, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> The Happy White Yeast Bread recipe was posted by Peggy Groves
> 
> I am tired this evening...time to "hit the hay" early. Good night to all my sisters and brothers


it is on page 80 of the KTP 2 August '13


----------



## sugarsugar

Hello everyone. I havent even looked at any posts yet... i think i am 20 pages to go on last week and about 10 on this one. But here is a group hug for all that need it and for all of us anyway. ..


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone. I havent even looked at any posts yet... i think i am 20 pages to go on last week and about 10 on this one. But here is a group hug for all that need it and for all of us anyway. ..


Great to see you Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the recipes Sam (and appreciate the kind words too). Will have to wait awhile before making the bars & cookies; I have SUCH little will power when it comes to sweets...LOL...there would be no problem making double the recipe cause I'd EAT 'EM UP!!! Will make them eventually though. Will do my "treat" tomorrow when I go to visit Marianne. We will be going out to dinner in Helen GA with C and another friend to celebrate. Can't wait...I've been on Marianne withdrawal since we came home from the KAP. We do skype just about every evening but both of us have had health issues and other responsibilities to attend to and just haven't had a chance to visit each other.


Have a fabulous time together and please give her a hug and a birthday hug from me.


----------



## sugarsugar

nittergma said:


> Ok everyone, how about no falling, hitting heads,pneumonia, heart attacks or anything this week! nittergma


I will second that absolutely!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Good morning/good evening everyone from beautiful sunny Sydney. It is more like spring than winter and I am loving it. I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.


Hi and welcome. I hope you join in regularly! What lovely memories of your trip. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Great to see you Cathy!


And you too!How are things with you?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> And you too!How are things with you?


chewing through the tissues- but at least that means the mucus is exiting. gottastch's patent brew with the cayenne and ginger is working a treat. Hope you are well- how is little Oscar?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> chewing through the tissues- but at least that means the mucus is exiting. gottastch's patent brew with the cayenne and ginger is working a treat. Hope you are well- how is little Oscar?


I am well and Oscar is continuing to be the happy little bouncy pokey puppy. He does seem to like chomping on some of my plants though!! Not impressed! But all in all for his age he is very good. Sorry to hear that you still have your cold but you do seem to be winning. Our city here is full of gastro at the moment... 4 wards at the hospital infected also. I havent had and am very careful as i do not want it.


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and tp'ers.
> 
> I have been absent and I apologize. We were to have our furbaby China put down on Wednesday that just passed and it fell through. We pulled up at the farm and there was a note on the door.
> 
> Sorry family emergency. Be in touch.
> 
> So China is with us still and i will be calling the vet on Monday. I know he has his 94 yr old father living with him. I pray that he is well.
> 
> Also our house has to be out up for sale. I wrote a letter to the landlord and a copy is sent to his lawyer, requesting 2 or 3 months before we put up the for sale sign to clean up the yard. Dh has lived here his whole 43 yrs of life and there is a lot of stuff that has shown up here. I feel it is a good idea to present a tidy yard as well as a tidy house to a perspective buyer. I have never done anything like this before and neither has Greg.
> 
> I was in touch with a realtor yesterday and he called and came out today to look at the property and house. We will see him again on Monday.
> 
> I have been so stressed out and worried about Greg and Gage, they will miss this place terribly as it is the only home they have ever known. I can make any house a home as long as I have the two of them by my side.
> 
> I am just a bit down tonight, sorry for unloading on you all.


Sorry to hear you are having to go through this. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I am well and Oscar is continuing to be the happy little bouncy pokey puppy. He does seem to like chomping on some of my plants though!! Not impressed! But all in all for his age he is very good. Sorry to hear that you still have your cold but you do seem to be winning. Our city here is full of gastro at the moment... 4 wards at the hospital infected also. I havent had and am very careful as i do not want it.


No that is definitely one to avoid! How old is Oscar now?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> No that is definitely one to avoid! How old is Oscar now?


He is 14 weeks! I have had him 5 weeks already... wow that has gone so fast


----------



## Lurker 2

Just a by the way- I was looking up some information on our volcanoes and found this aerial view of the three in the central North Island (Te Ika a Maui)...

from the north (the southern shores of Lake Taupo) looking south.

closest: Tongariro, then in the middle Ngauruhoe, and in the distance, Ruapehu.


----------



## soc

The easiest non bake dessert ever.

Fluff!

thaw out a tub or two of cool whip. fold fruit flavored yogurt in. you are done.
Our favorite is lemon yogurt. makes the lightest dessert ever. keeps well in the frig. I put it into a clear glass bowl and garnish the top with a few pieces of fruit matching the fruit in the yogurt, mint leaves.

We tried it with chocolate flavored yogurt and tossed m&ms on top. not too bad (I am not fond of chocolate yogurt).


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> He is 14 weeks! I have had him 5 weeks already... wow that has gone so fast


Right! so you have a lot of puppy behaviour still to go! I am to be honest , glad that my Ringo is starting to grow up more noticeably. Rufus used to 'nurse maid' him a lot- and that may have kept him in puppy mode.
You are quite right, that 5 weeks has gone fast!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a by the way- I was looking up some information on our volcanoes and found this aerial view of the three in the central North Island (Te Ika a Maui)...
> 
> from the north (the southern shores of Lake Taupo) looking south.


Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Stunning :thumbup:


They are particularly beautiful in the sunrise- when the snow turns pink.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. I am way behind on catch up and there's no chance of it at the moment. Action packed day with the gks today - archery, biking, tree climbing, games, picnic. I shall be knitting (hopefully) the dreaded DB. On second restart already!!!!

Sending happy Saturday hugs to you all.

Photos for Saturday .......


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. I am way behind on catch up and there's no chance of it at the moment. Action packed day with the gks today - archery, biking, tree climbing, games, picnic. I shall be knitting (hopefully) the dreaded DB. On second restart already!!!!
> 
> Sending happy Saturday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photos for Saturday .......


Good morning! Happy Day!


----------



## Southern Gal

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and tp'ers.
> I am just a bit down tonight, sorry for unloading on you all.


i think under the circumstances your allowed to feel down,
i know the loss of a pet is very very sad, been there, i don't know about the other, but i will pray for your family, i agree with you, you can make a home anywhere, as long as your loved ones are there, and in time, we all need time, it will be better. perhaps Gods big picture is just waiting for you all.


----------



## Kathleendoris

I never did catch up with the last Tea Party, as last week was somewhat manic, but at least I have managed to start off the right way with this one - only 11 pages to read through, which is not as daunting as is sometimes the case. With luck this coming week will be calmer: apart from a dental checkup on Monday, and looking after grandsons on Tuesday, I think I have a fairly clear week - but I often think that, then life decides otherwise!

There are some interesting recipes so far. I must buy myself a set of cup measures. They are not expensive and would make it much easier to do American recipes if I knew exactly what quantities were involved.

It was lovely having my niece and her family here last week. Her two-year old really enjoyed playing with my grandchildren. She does not have a lot of contact with other children, so it was clearly a treat for her and they all seemed to take to the role of showing her around with great enthusiasm. We certainly plan to try to repeat the experience before too long.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> sounds like life is treating you good which is great. where do you plan on vacationing in oct? it's a nice time of year to travel - kid in school - no lines.
> 
> yeah for keagan - he does sound like quite a young man - what plans for after school?
> 
> sam


sam, we are heading north towards Branson Missouri, beautiful country, we usually do a ton of walking and hit the outlet malls, we usually don't care to see the country music shows, if it were somewhere we could wander in and out, might be interested but a 2 hr show, not our thing. 
we like to wander through the flea markets and whatever like that, also i will be checking out any yarn shops.
just a get away.
i have put in a couple apps to go to work at the hosptial, i am applying for jobs, should they open up in the surgical dept. as a steralizer of equipment and instruments. also the lab dept. which will be merely taking meds to and fro to floors, i said i wouldn't mind a job in one of those areas, should they open up, i want something i can work and just leave, nothing mind pressing. as the hosp. is 4 bks from us, i can easily walk if need be. we will see, (but i did state i wouldn't want to go to work untill after our vac. dates) i don't really want to work, but there are some things i want and it would make it happen sooner. like gas fire place in living room, new carpet, also want the old wall paper in lr. taken down and repainted. it might mean paying our house off sooner also. i would give up cleaning the church, which i have done for over 10 yrs. anyway, if it is meant to be, then it will happen. (also since this is Keagans senior yr, i could help out with his expenses) oh well such is life :roll:
i really don't know other than his mom said he is not going away from home to get his basics, since we have a community collage here. he is ready to spread his wings and fly, that young man, loves adventure and mom is dreading it. so wants to make sure he is able to cope. i think he will go into some sort of computer stuff. never know. he is a braniac and as he tells me often can multi task :?


----------



## nicho

Bulldog said:


> Beautiful pictures, Nicho. I would have loved to see the Amish quilts. The ones I have seen are exquisite.


We saw some magnificent quilts but no room in the luggage to buy one. I had to leave room for the yarn I was planning on buying! Seriously though, I am in awe of the beautiful handiwork they do.


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> lovely pictures nicho - Pennsylvania is beautiful country - I spent the majority of my growing up years there. actually about 45 miles from Bedford.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. I notice that my photos are huge. I must learn how to post pictures that are smaller files. Maybe someone here can tell me what to do. Interesting that you grew up around Bedford. We spent the night there after our day at Gettysburg and were happy to find it was the home of 14+ covered bridges. Spent the morning of our departure driving around the Bedford countryside to find them. I think we stopped after tracking down 10 of them, but it was worth it. Pretty country. Here's another bridge for you.


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Thanks Sam. I notice that my photos are huge. I must learn how to post pictures that are smaller files. Maybe someone here can tell me what to do. Interesting that you grew up around Bedford. We spent the night there after our day at Gettysburg and were happy to find it was the home of 14+ covered bridges. Spent the morning of our departure driving around the Bedford countryside to find them. I think we stopped after tracking down 10 of them, but it was worth it. Pretty country. Here's another bridge for you.


Hi, dont know how to make the photos smaller..... but they really are about the same size that most of us are posting. They are fine honest. :thumbup:


----------



## nicho

sugarsugar said:


> Hi and welcome. I hope you join in regularly! What lovely memories of your trip:


Thanks. Looking forward to chatting and seeing what everyone is up to. I am still organising the nearly 3000 photos from our trip. Do you think I went overboard? The perils of digital cameras! What the heck - I can always delete the ones I don't like. The rest will go into one of those photobooks you do online because I don't have time to scrapbook any more as well as read, continue researching my family history, knit, follow KP and there's something else... Oh that's right, I work too!


----------



## Pontuf

WOW. BEAUTIFUL BREAD!

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> Firgot to attach picture of bread just as well as the new TP began at the same time! Lol


----------



## RookieRetiree

I got it....thanks so much. I'm going to try this out this next week.



Lurker 2 said:


> it is on page 80 of the KTP 2 August '13


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> The Happy White Yeast Bread recipe was posted by Peggy Groves
> 
> I am tired this evening...time to "hit the hay" early. Good night to all my sisters and brothers


Page 80 of august2nd knitting tea party, Peggy Groves
Happy White Yeast Bread
3 teaspoons Red Heart Yeast
1/2 c milk 
1/2 c water 
2 1/2 c King Arthur Unbleached Flour
2 Tablespoons butter
5 Tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon salt
Set Bread Machine
Add yeast, Add milk and sugar that has been heated to atleast 90 degrees in bread pan. Let this set for 5 minutes. This activates the yeast and will bubble.
Start machine and add flour at the same time. Mix for 30 seconds.
Add sugar, butter and salt.
If dough starts to stick to sides, add flour; a tablespoon at a time, until it makes a nice ball


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks, Caren. I didn't remember it by it's name...only that it was a blue ribbon winner!! Once I saw the name, I could pull up my book mark. Obviously, I have to get more descriptive in my bookmark labels so I can find things easier.



NanaCaren said:


> Page 80 of august2nd knitting tea party, Peggy Groves
> Happy White Yeast Bread
> 3 teaspoons Red Heart Yeast
> 1/2 c milk
> 1/2 c water
> 2 1/2 c King Arthur Unbleached Flour
> 2 Tablespoons butter
> 5 Tablespoons sugar
> 1 teaspoon salt
> Set Bread Machine
> Add yeast, Add milk and sugar that has been heated to atleast 90 degrees in bread pan. Let this set for 5 minutes. This activates the yeast and will bubble.
> Start machine and add flour at the same time. Mix for 30 seconds.
> Add sugar, butter and salt.
> If dough starts to stick to sides, add flour; a tablespoon at a time, until it makes a nice ball


----------



## Pontuf

What lovely pictures! Looks as if you had a nice trip. Hope you are posting more

Pontuf



nicho said:


> Good morning/good evening everyone from beautiful sunny Sydney. It is more like spring than winter and I am loving it. I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.


----------



## Pontuf

Gettysburg, rochester NY Lake Tahoe. You certainly got around!

Pontuf



nicho said:


> Good morning/good evening everyone from beautiful sunny Sydney. It is more like spring than winter and I am loving it. I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.


----------



## Spider

Good morning all or good evening!!!!
Up early this morning, couldn't sleep. Mind going in so many directions.
Found some old I Love Lucy shows on so watching those.
Will be a long day at work with not sleeping all night.


----------



## darowil

Sam don't know if you saw this in todays digest, an elephant blanket witht the link to a free pattern. But Bentley could well be getting too big for it soon- I didnt look at it's size.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192967-1.html


----------



## Pontuf

YES! Puplover please post the recipe! It sounds yummy!

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf

Woke up can't go back to sleep!
The fundraiser is today Saturday for the families of the 19 firefighters.
BBQ, 5 bands, silent auction so shopping....lets hope it's a big success and raises lots of money for the families.


----------



## darowil

Pontuf said:


> Woke up can't go back to sleep!
> The fundraiser is today Saturday for the families of the 19 firefighters.
> BBQ, 5 bands, silent auction so shopping....lets hope it's a big success and raises lots of money for the families.


Having done that at 1 am this morning I can sympathise. I did get 3 hours later after joining in here at 6,30am- but am now ready for bed, will go soon as it is heading to 9pm. Tend to avoid going before then or I will get even more messed up!
Would be great if got plenty of money for the families.
While I didn't get to the footy we did win again- seem to be doing well at the tail end of the season- whihc might help us in the finals. Next week thoough we play the top team at there home ground so that will be a real test.
Couldn't go this afternoon as has an ordiantion at church- and as I knew both the ordinands I felt that it was important to go. It was a good afternoon- and a chnace to ctch up with other people I know but who I don't see often.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Firgot to attach picture of bread just as well as the new TP began at the same time! Lol


Looks great. And how far are you from Hartville?? LOL


----------



## Spider

Pontuf said:


> Woke up can't go back to sleep!
> The fundraiser is today Saturday for the families of the 19 firefighters.
> BBQ, 5 bands, silent auction so shopping....lets hope it's a big success and raises lots of money for the families.


Hope it all goes well and lots of people attend and take part.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. I am way behind on catch up and there's no chance of it at the moment. Action packed day with the gks today - archery, biking, tree climbing, games, picnic. I shall be knitting (hopefully) the dreaded DB. On second restart already!!!!
> 
> Sending happy Saturday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photos for Saturday .......


A fun day for all. Good luck on the DB  Hope that this time it works out for you.

Love the view from behind the pond.


----------



## sugarsugar

Pontuf said:


> Woke up can't go back to sleep!
> The fundraiser is today Saturday for the families of the 19 firefighters.
> BBQ, 5 bands, silent auction so shopping....lets hope it's a big success and raises lots of money for the families.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Having done that at 1 am this morning I can sympathise. I did get 3 hours later after joining in here at 6,30am- but am now ready for bed, will go soon as it is heading to 9pm. Tend to avoid going before then or I will get even more messed up!
> Would be great if got plenty of money for the families.
> While I didn't get to the footy we did win again- seem to be doing well at the tail end of the season- whihc might help us in the finals. Next week thoough we play the top team at there home ground so that will be a real test.
> Couldn't go this afternoon as has an ordiantion at church- and as I knew both the ordinands I felt that it was important to go. It was a good afternoon- and a chnace to ctch up with other people I know but who I don't see often.


Glad your team won, and you had a good afternoon. I hope you also get good sleep tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning! Happy Day!


Good morning and Happy day to you sweet lady. 

A warm steamy brew just for you.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Glad your team won, and you had a good afternoon. I hope you also get good sleep tonight.


And your local team are thrashing their opposition.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> And your local team are thrashing their opposition.


So i hear! My son is actually over in Perth for the weekend for the football. They got airline tickets for $120. RETURN!!!! So lucky.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> You might have to jog our memories- the person who posted it is an infrequent Tea Party poster, and I can't recall her name- I did not copy it- because I have my own white bread receipt!


My memory is not good, I'll admit, but was it HandyFamily??
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Rookie Retiree and Nana Caren thank you. Everything is so backward since the NDE's. I am learning to listen to my body and that naps make me stronger not wimpy. Life is good.


Delighted that things are looking up and your body is telling you what it needs!
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

Has anyone heard from Busyworkerbee? I havent seen her on here for a couple of weeks, i think.

Zoe.... so glad your dad isnt as bad as first thought. I hope he improves quickly.

Marianne........ Happy Birthday for Sunday. Have a great day.


----------



## jknappva

[quote So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.[/quote]

I'm glad you decided to speak up!! You must have had an extended trip to the USA to get pictures from places so far apart. They're really gorgeous...thanks for posting them for us to enjoy.
Come back soon and join in the fun....
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> I never did catch up with the last Tea Party, as last week was somewhat manic, but at least I have managed to start off the right way with this one - only 11 pages to read through, which is not as daunting as is sometimes the case. With luck this coming week will be calmer: apart from a dental checkup on Monday, and looking after grandsons on Tuesday, I think I have a fairly clear week - but I often think that, then life decides otherwise!
> 
> There are some interesting recipes so far. I must buy myself a set of cup measures. They are not expensive and would make it much easier to do American recipes if I knew exactly what quantities were involved.
> 
> It was lovely having my niece and her family here last week. Her two-year old really enjoyed playing with my grandchildren. She does not have a lot of contact with other children, so it was clearly a treat for her and they all seemed to take to the role of showing her around with great enthusiasm. We certainly plan to try to repeat the experience before too long.


I used to have a measure cup set that had all three measures on them. Was so much easier than having to figure everything out.

Glad you had such a good time with your niece. Very important for family to get to know each other.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, thanks for the wonderful recipes. The first one is like the beginning of our salad. DH made one for me and had it all ready with a proud smile on his face when I got home. He was also not visible at first as he was running around, even perspiring, trying to clean the place up before I got back. LOL Love the tips, which are always great. Had to laugh with you suggesting Heidi and Gary find time to make a playmate for Bentley. I could hear the lead balloon dropping all the way in NY. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jvallas, love your avatar. Beautiful knitting.
Now the rest of your recipe sounds like our salad recipe too. We put just about everything in it including smokin' bakin' tempeh.

I started thanking people for their prayers and healing wishes for my mother and found I was on last week's KTP so I want to thank all of you so much. I hope Zoe's dad is ok. I know how much our words of encouragement and prayers mean to one another. THANK YOU so much dear friends.

Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder Gwen made and gave all of us at the KTP. I love, love, love it. The blanket was called light plum but I would say lilac. You can see a little of my Russian Sage and lavender out the dining room window. Can you tell I like purple too? Had a little trouble knitting with this yarn but I wanted something my niece could throw in the washer and dryer. This is the niece that was in Haiti running an orphanage and now she and her husband are home. This will be my sister's 11th grandchild and her FIRST granddaughter. :thumbup: I'm so excited about this blanket. Absolutely love the Tree of Life pattern as I love trees and all they represent. When I was a little girl and had problems I would go out in the woods by the creek and lean against a tree feeling it knew all I was feeling. More feelings about trees and all good unless I am raking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Caren. I didn't remember it by it's name...only that it was a blue ribbon winner!! Once I saw the name, I could pull up my book mark. Obviously, I have to get more descriptive in my bookmark labels so I can find things easier.


I am not as organized as I used to be. half my stuff is on the desk top and the other half on my lap top. I usually copy the receipts and save them on the commuter. I use finder a lot saves me time looking through too many files.


----------



## Spider

Angora, your tree of life looks wonderful. Great job!!!! Lucky person who gets it.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Sam, thanks for the wonderful recipes. The first one is like the beginning of our salad. DH made one for me and had it all ready with a proud smile on his face when I got home. He was also not visible at first as he was running around, even perspiring, trying to clean the place up before I got back. LOL Love the tips, which are always great. Had to laugh with you suggesting Heidi and Gary find time to make a playmate for Bentley. I could hear the lead balloon dropping all the way in NY. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jvallas, love your avatar. Beautiful knitting.
> Now the rest of your recipe sounds like our salad recipe too. We put just about everything in it including smokin' bakin' tempeh.
> 
> I started thanking people for their prayers and healing wishes for my mother and found I was on last week's KTP so I want to thank all of you so much. I hope Zoe's dad is ok. I know how much our words of encouragement and prayers mean to one another. THANK YOU so much dear friends.
> 
> Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder Gwen made and gave all of us at the KTP. I love, love, love it. The blanket was called light plum but I would say lilac. You can see a little of my Russian Sage and lavender out the dining room window. Can you tell I like purple too? Had a little trouble knitting with this yarn but I wanted something my niece could throw in the washer and dryer. This is the niece that was in Haiti running an orphanage and now she and her husband are home. This will be my sister's 11th grandchild and her FIRST granddaughter. :thumbup:


Beautiful job :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and tp'ers.
> 
> I have been absent and I apologize. We were to have our furbaby China put down on Wednesday that just passed and it fell through. We pulled up at the farm and there was a note on the door.
> 
> Sorry family emergency. Be in touch.
> 
> So China is with us still and i will be calling the vet on Monday. I know he has his 94 yr old father living with him. I pray that he is well.
> 
> Also our house has to be out up for sale. I wrote a letter to the landlord and a copy is sent to his lawyer, requesting 2 or 3 months before we put up the for sale sign to clean up the yard. Dh has lived here his whole 43 yrs of life and there is a lot of stuff that has shown up here. I feel it is a good idea to present a tidy yard as well as a tidy house to a perspective buyer. I have never done anything like this before and neither has Greg.
> 
> I was in touch with a realtor yesterday and he called and came out today to look at the property and house. We will see him again on Monday.
> 
> I have been so stressed out and worried about Greg and Gage, they will miss this place terribly as it is the only home they have ever known. I can make any house a home as long as I have the two of them by my side.
> 
> I am just a bit down tonight, sorry for unloading on you all.


I'm so sorry you have so much stress to deal with but you know you can come here and unload and de-stress any time it's needed. Hope things will improve. And remember, Gage and Greg may feel the same way you do, any place is home as long as YOU are there.
Blessings and many prayers.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> So i hear! My son is actually over in Perth for the weekend for the football. They got airline tickets for $120. RETURN!!!! So lucky.


Wow- so he will be thrilled then. How did they get them so cheap? At that price you could join me next month!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Has anyone heard from Busyworkerbee? I havent seen her on here for a couple of weeks, i think.
> 
> Zoe.... so glad your dad isnt as bad as first thought. I hope he improves quickly.
> 
> Marianne........ Happy Birthday for Sunday. Have a great day.


Haven't heard from Busyworkerbnee- been thinking of contacting her, but haven't got round to it yet! Maybe I will send her a PM right now.

Just sent one.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Angora, your tree of life looks wonderful. Great job!!!! Lucky person who gets it.


Thank you dear. It is for a little baby girl and hopefully she will pass it on. My sister said it will be their first heirloom. I feel quite honored. My knitting has just gone way up in the last year or two. Still feel like I am learning but just love it. KP is partly responsible. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Beautiful work, Angora.

Your skill is ever-increasing, my dear, but your courageous approach to expanding your knowledge of stitches and patterns speak volumes on your strength and spirit. 

Much love, Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Sassafrass Thank you so much. China is our 15 yr old Doberman and has been a sweetheart. I am going to have a hard time getting on without her. She is beside me everywhere I go. She sleeps on the floor beside our bed. You know Gage is home from school because she starts to wag that stubby little tail when she sees the bus.


I completely understand your sorrow from having to lose a beloved fur-baby!!! I can only say to get another after you grieve for China...it will definitely help heal your heart. I know since I've been there, too!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Happy Birthday Marianne,  Pray your day is blessed with Joy, Love,and a lot of Happiness. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Gwen, please stay safe on your travels to visit with Marianne. I saw on the weather that you're getting even more rain for the next few days. I know you feel like you should build an ark!!!
Please give Marianne my love and hope she and her mom and Gwen are doing well.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder Gwen made and gave all of us at the KTP. I love, love, love it. The blanket was called light plum but I would say lilac. You can see a little of my Russian Sage and lavender out the dining room window. Can you tell I like purple too? Had a little trouble knitting with this yarn but I wanted something my niece could throw in the washer and dryer. This is the niece that was in Haiti running an orphanage and now she and her husband are home. This will be my sister's 11th grandchild and her FIRST granddaughter. :thumbup: I'm so excited about this blanket. Absolutely love the Tree of Life pattern as I love trees and all they represent. When I was a little girl and had problems I would go out in the woods by the creek and lean against a tree feeling it knew all I was feeling. More feelings about trees and all good unless I am raking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


You have done a wonderful job. I can imagine this is very well liked. Trees are the best listeners as you don't even have to talk out loud they just know.


----------



## darowil

Angora that Tree of Life looks great- even with the added design element.
You really are amazing how you wil jumpt in a give anything a go- thats why you have achieved so much.


----------



## Patches39

purl2diva said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Happy Anniversary. I hope your housing situation will be settled soon.
> 
> Same for you, Gage'sMom. This must be a very difficult situation for both of you . But, home means being with those you love and who love you and that can happen anywhere.
> 
> God bless.


DITTO, :-D


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a by the way- I was looking up some information on our volcanoes and found this aerial view of the three in the central North Island (Te Ika a Maui)...
> 
> from the north (the southern shores of Lake Taupo) looking south.
> 
> closest: Tongariro, then in the middle Ngauruhoe, and in the distance, Ruapehu.


Even though they're incredibly dangerous when they erupt, they do make beautiful pictures when they're quiet!
thanks, Julie.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Marianne- as it sounds like you won't be around much


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. I am way behind on catch up and there's no chance of it at the moment. Action packed day with the gks today - archery, biking, tree climbing, games, picnic. I shall be knitting (hopefully) the dreaded DB. On second restart already!!!!
> 
> Sending happy Saturday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photos for Saturday .......


Sounds like you're keeping those grandsons busy!!! Or are they keeping you busy!! LOL!! Thanks for taking the time to send us some beautiful pictures.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Thanks Sam. I notice that my photos are huge. I must learn how to post pictures that are smaller files. Maybe someone here can tell me what to do. Interesting that you grew up around Bedford. We spent the night there after our day at Gettysburg and were happy to find it was the home of 14+ covered bridges. Spent the morning of our departure driving around the Bedford countryside to find them. I think we stopped after tracking down 10 of them, but it was worth it. Pretty country. Here's another bridge for you.


Your pictures are actually a great size so we can enjoy them. If they were smaller, they wouldn't show up as well.
Have enjoyed seeing where you were on your vacation.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a by the way- I was looking up some information on our volcanoes and found this aerial view of the three in the central North Island (Te Ika a Maui)...
> 
> from the north (the southern shores of Lake Taupo) looking south.
> 
> closest: Tongariro, then in the middle Ngauruhoe, and in the distance, Ruapehu.


WOW!!!! Awesome, beautiful but powerful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning and Happy day to you sweet lady.
> 
> A warm steamy brew just for you.


Having one now and I love the color of that cup!!!!

Hoping we get to have another cup together someday. Dream come true that we actually did get to meet. Big Hugs sweet Nana.


----------



## jknappva

This will be my sister's 11th grandchild and her FIRST granddaughter. :thumbup: I'm so excited about this blanket. Absolutely love the Tree of Life pattern as I love trees and all they represent. When I was a little girl and had problems I would go out in the woods by the creek and lean against a tree feeling it knew all I was feeling. More feelings about trees and all good unless I am raking. :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Your Tree of Life is absolutely beautiful...and I know everyone loved it!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> You have done a wonderful job. I can imagine this is very well liked. Trees are the best listeners as you don't even have to talk out loud they just know.


Thank you. Sounds like you know from experience.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. I am way behind on catch up and there's no chance of it at the moment. Action packed day with the gks today - archery, biking, tree climbing, games, picnic. I shall be knitting (hopefully) the dreaded DB. On second restart already!!!!
> 
> Sending happy Saturday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photos for Saturday .......


Have my coffee, and now the flowers, and a place to enjoy the day, WOW!!
That's living,


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Angora that Tree of Life looks great- even with the added design element.
> You really are amazing how you wil jumpt in a give anything a go- thats why you have achieved so much.


Thank you so much. Yes, they also say that fools jump in where angels fear to tread. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm having a blast doing it and just amazed as the pattern takes shape. You amaze me too Darowil and of course you have a special place in my heart being my sock teacher. :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Having one now and I love the color of that cup!!!!
> 
> Hoping we get to have another cup together someday. Dream come true that we actually did get to meet. Big Hugs sweet Nana.


Having my second cup now been up since the wee early hours of the morning.

I hope we can meet up again too. Big hugs back to you dear sweet lady.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much. Yes, they also say that fools jump in where angels fear to tread. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm having a blast doing it and just amazed as the pattern takes shape. You amaze me too Darowil and of course you have a special place in my heart being my sock teacher. :wink:


Ah but I have many more years experience than you- I have been knitting as long as I can remember.
If the fool didn't jump in how much of what you have achieved would you have done? ANd how much of what you have done have you had to stop becuase you haven't been able to do it? As long as you continue to enjoy it keep trying anything that takse your fancy. I always have some easy stuff on the go for when I can't concentrate.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. Sounds like you know from experience.


Trees are still my best friends to this day.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ROFLMAO.....priceless.....sounds like something I would NOT THINK and do....LOL
KateB wrote:


6. Cleaning the Pipe



*This one's good too, but what it doesn't say is to remember when you have caught all the muck and water in the bucket, don't stand up and pour the contents of the bucket down the sink.....ask me how I know!

Adventure is worthwhile.
-Amelia Earheart
__________________________________

Oh No! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Not a pretty picture. Boy life sure does teach us by experience. First the test and then the lesson.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> been there done that!!!!!!!!
> ref: pouring the bucket down the sink- before you have reconnected the pipes!


Oh No, another one. I can just see the expression on your face when that happened. Sounds like me to be honest.
:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning and Happy day to you sweet lady.
> 
> A warm steamy brew just for you.


Oh looks nice and hot, cool this morning, nice cupa,


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Oh No, another one. I can just see the expression on your face when that happened. Sounds like me to be honest.
> :shock: :shock: :shock:


Angora love your blanket, you are doing a fabulous job of knitting! Isn't it wonderful how we all inspire one another to try new and more complicated things. Only time for onecup DH wants to shop early to avoid the crowds. Bread is almost gone everyone loved it, will try a different one next. Have to wait for flour I ordered to come before I can try Julies yoghurt bread. We just dont have much of a selection of things here. Back later


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Sam, thanks for the wonderful recipes. The first one is like the beginning of our salad. DH made one for me and had it all ready with a proud smile on his face when I got home. He was also not visible at first as he was running around, even perspiring, trying to clean the place up before I got back. LOL Love the tips, which are always great. Had to laugh with you suggesting Heidi and Gary find time to make a playmate for Bentley. I could hear the lead balloon dropping all the way in NY. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jvallas, love your avatar. Beautiful knitting.
> Now the rest of your recipe sounds like our salad recipe too. We put just about everything in it including smokin' bakin' tempeh.
> 
> I started thanking people for their prayers and healing wishes for my mother and found I was on last week's KTP so I want to thank all of you so much. I hope Zoe's dad is ok. I know how much our words of encouragement and prayers mean to one another. THANK YOU so much dear friends.
> 
> Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder Gwen made and gave all of us at the KTP. I love, love, love it. The blanket was called light plum but I would say lilac. You can see a little of my Russian Sage and lavender out the dining room window. Can you tell I like purple too? Had a little trouble knitting with this yarn but I wanted something my niece could throw in the washer and dryer. This is the niece that was in Haiti running an orphanage and now she and her husband are home. This will be my sister's 11th grandchild and her FIRST granddaughter. :thumbup: I'm so excited about this blanket. Absolutely love the Tree of Life pattern as I love trees and all they represent. When I was a little girl and had problems I would go out in the woods by the creek and lean against a tree feeling it knew all I was feeling. More feelings about trees and all good unless I am raking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Beautiful, love the pattern and the color.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone! Just a quick check in so I will get notifications for the TP. I did go out and check my lottery tickets (no winners). Bought some new ones. Getting ready to go out to dinner tonight and then to bed early as we have a yard sale both tomorrow and Sunday again.


Hope you get a winner!!!
Success wishes for you with the yard sale.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf...Wishing you a successful fundraiser to help the firefighter's families. Such a worthy cause.

TNS have a great time in England.

Sorlenna...Hope the conference is GREAT!

Zoe...Hope your dad will be ok and after going through that, hope you will be ok!!!

Designer...So sorry you are having problems with your left shoulder and are a lefty. Your drive into the mountains sounds wonderful. I always felt their power and magnificence going through the mountains. Seems like every moment is special in their presence.

Railyn...You sound like quite the cook and I am sure will be contributing recipes yourself!  Big thanks to your son and so glad he is home safely.

Sassafrass...Glad you are feeling a little better. Know this is an up and down thing. Hoping you get a complete healing.

Nittergma...Sounds like you are quite busy with grandies and DH being in pain.   Hope he will soon be ok. 

Purl2Diva...Hope you get an oven you will just love. I was without for a year so I could save and get a really good one and I am so pleased with mine. I can even dehydrate things in the warming drawer.

Gwen...You have a safe trip to Marianne's and a great time. It will be so special for you both to be together again. I'm afraid you did yourself totally in with KAP and are just now beginning to recover. Hugs to both of you and having you at her birthday party will make it even more special. Now if only I was there. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> We have plenty. come on over and we will be happy to share.


I've been wanting to visit Texas, so when you hear the horn honking, it's me. :wink:


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> Good morning/good evening everyone from beautiful sunny Sydney. It is more like spring than winter and I am loving it. I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.


Welcome, and those are great pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Good morning/good evening everyone from beautiful sunny Sydney. It is more like spring than winter and I am loving it. I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.


Oh my goodness. You were in my area!!! We might have even crossed paths. Hope your trip was wonderful and it would be a dream to visit your part of the world someday.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pacer...So glad you found a larger table and were able to help someone else with your table gifted to them.
Sounds like an incredible experience watching that special little girl. I volunteered in the NICU so I know how special these wee ones are and all the tubes that need watching. Think of you often and so glad we got to meet in person. :thumbup: You are such a special young lady and your courage and tenacity inspire me.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and tp'ers.
> 
> I have been absent and I apologize. We were to have our furbaby China put down on Wednesday that just passed and it fell through. We pulled up at the farm and there was a note on the door.
> 
> Sorry family emergency. Be in touch.
> 
> So China is with us still and i will be calling the vet on Monday. I know he has his 94 yr old father living with him. I pray that he is well.
> 
> Also our house has to be out up for sale. I wrote a letter to the landlord and a copy is sent to his lawyer, requesting 2 or 3 months before we put up the for sale sign to clean up the yard. Dh has lived here his whole 43 yrs of life and there is a lot of stuff that has shown up here. I feel it is a good idea to present a tidy yard as well as a tidy house to a perspective buyer. I have never done anything like this before and neither has Greg.
> 
> I was in touch with a realtor yesterday and he called and came out today to look at the property and house. We will see him again on Monday.
> 
> I have been so stressed out and worried about Greg and Gage, they will miss this place terribly as it is the only home they have ever known. I can make any house a home as long as I have the two of them by my side.
> 
> I am just a bit down tonight, sorry for unloading on you all.


You're having a really hard time of it just now, but I love your attitude of making any house a home as long as you have your DH and DS with you. Please don't apologise for unloading on us, that's what we're here for. Hoping for better times to be just around the corner for you all. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Oh looks nice and hot, cool this morning, nice cupa,


A bit cool this morning here too was only 11.6c/ 53f when I got up. Ws a bit chilly on the feet when I went out to take this mornings photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gagesmom...Hope you will make many wonderful memories in your new home but I want to say I am so sorry you are having to move and sell the family home. Not an easy time for any of you. Then to have your dog put down with all these other changes is just heartbreaking. May you hold the sweet memories of times together close to your heart. Hugs dear friend and hope all goes well with the move. It will be a busy and exhausting time but do drop in and let us know how you are.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> He is 14 weeks! I have had him 5 weeks already... wow that has gone so fast


We need pictures!


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> Thanks Sam. I notice that my photos are huge. I must learn how to post pictures that are smaller files. Maybe someone here can tell me what to do. Interesting that you grew up around Bedford. We spent the night there after our day at Gettysburg and were happy to find it was the home of 14+ covered bridges. Spent the morning of our departure driving around the Bedford countryside to find them. I think we stopped after tracking down 10 of them, but it was worth it. Pretty country. Here's another bridge for you.


I think your photos are just the right size! :thumbup:

...great photos too from Julie and PurpleFi. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Angora - What a beautiful blanket and what a lot of work has gone into it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Thank you to everyone who posted dessert recipes. They all sound wonderful--hard to decide what to make. I will save them all for future reference!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a by the way- I was looking up some information on our volcanoes and found this aerial view of the three in the central North Island (Te Ika a Maui)...
> 
> from the north (the southern shores of Lake Taupo) looking south.
> 
> closest: Tongariro, then in the middle Ngauruhoe, and in the distance, Ruapehu.


Wow, very impressive!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. I am way behind on catch up and there's no chance of it at the moment. Action packed day with the gks today - archery, biking, tree climbing, games, picnic. I shall be knitting (hopefully) the dreaded DB. On second restart already!!!!
> 
> Sending happy Saturday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photos for Saturday .......


Thanks for the photos. Love them.


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Oh No, another one. I can just see the expression on your face when that happened. Sounds like me to be honest.
> :shock: :shock: :shock:


It's more the feeling on your feet when you remember the waste pipe's disconected!!

:roll: :lol:


----------



## purl2diva

Pontuf said:


> Woke up can't go back to sleep!
> The fundraiser is today Saturday for the families of the 19 firefighters.
> BBQ, 5 bands, silent auction so shopping....lets hope it's a big success and raises lots of money for the families.


I hope that lots of money will be raised for the families of those brave men. One of them was engaged to a young woman from my hometown who is pregnant.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Angora the blanket is stunning. One of these days I would like to make that one. I'm so glad you like the yarn holder. 


Angora1 said:


> Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder


----------



## KateB

It's nearly 2.30pm here and I'm not even dressed yet!  I've been up since 9.30, but I was knitting an aran jumper for Luke - and nearly going bananas with it! :shock: I've not done any aran patterns before, but it wasn't the main pattern that was the problem it was the shaping for the neck. It told you where to decrease and then glibly said 'pattern next 10 stitches' and I had no idea where I was in the patterning! Anyhow after a bit of frogging and tinking I think I finally got it worked it out.
Need to go now and get showered and dressed before it's time to get undressed again!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is beautiful and will look so good on Luke. Definitely worth the tenacity to complete!


KateB said:


> It's nearly 2.30pm here and I'm not even dressed yet!  I've been up since 9.30, but I was knitting an aran jumper for Luke - and nearly going bananas with it! :shock: I've not done any aran patterns before, but it wasn't the main pattern that was the problem it was the shaping for the neck. It told you where to decrease and then glibly said 'pattern next 10 stitches' and I had no idea where I was in the patterning! Anyhow after a bit of frogging and tinking I think I finally got it worked it out.
> Need to go now and get showered and dressed before it's time to get undressed again!


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> Woke up can't go back to sleep!
> The fundraiser is today Saturday for the families of the 19 firefighters.
> BBQ, 5 bands, silent auction so shopping....lets hope it's a big success and raises lots of money for the families.


Pontuf -I hope they do very well with the auction and that it will give some comfort to their families. I haven't had a chance to do much knitting besides scarves etc for the flood relief. I keep looking at the felting wool and it is calling me. Once I finish two pairs of mittens and a scarf I will start a felted project. I am doing well with the flood projects - manage to get a couple of projects a week done and added to the boxes. I think we will start looking for people who need them around October 1st - 15. Another lady contacted me and we are working together.

The flood is over but the residual effects are huge. The heading in our paper this morning was " 25 more flood hit homes face wrecking ball". so sad -- the people in High River (the town just south of Calgary that was so hard hit}, is still a disaster area. So many houses will not be usable again. They have built an area of trailer type homes for those who have been made homeless. They didn't just lose their homes, but in many cases their cars, all that was inside their home and for those who worked in the town their jobs were affected too. That is just one area and the whole inner city of Calgary was affected as well. They feel the costs will be in the billions and Calgary will take years and years to get to the stage it was at prior to the floods. Rental fees have risen, all those who were displaced have taken the rentals (which were nearly full before the flood) and the rents have risen by huge amounts.

30,000 people attended a concert last night at our football stadium for flood relief. The people affected are so stressed and the whole city is affected as is to be expected.

As a result I keep on knitting - I know it is a small thing but those who face winter with everything gone might be 
comforted that there are people from all over who care.

Our winters as so bitter that it is essential people have winter wear. We have stayed away from the flood zones as there are so many people working on their homes and they don't need people driving by and interfering with the trucks and garbage disposal vehicles etc. But yesterday we did have to go to one of the districts for an appointment and did take a drive along the river road which is a beautiful part of the district. one whole block had no homes -- others were gutted and work being done re building. it really brought it home. The houses were beautiful and some very old - and the whole area is devastated -- That is one of the areas that was not as hard it as many others. Scary for the people who live there.

Some very tough changes are being made about living in flood zones or building there. The problem is that the city was started where two rivers met -- the Royal Canadian Mounted Police set up camp there and the city grew . So the whole central area of Calgary is a flood zone - but never in its history has there been a flood like this one.

It is nearly a problem that can't be addressed the way the rivers meet in the very center - I wouldn't want to be a member of the Provincial Government or city government and try to solve the problems . If someone buys one of the homes (and who would -after this year) it will be extremely difficult to get Federal or Provincial funding for repairs from the sounds of things, once they have received help once, unless very strict procedures are taken to prepare the houses that are there and it sounds as if future building will be very restricted. If you have lost everything but the shell of your home, how do you pay for those type of changes. So sad for everyone.

Anyway - I keep on knitting and hope it helps a wee bit.
----------------


----------



## Strawberry4u

jvallas said:


> Yum on that cannellini bean recipe in particular! In appreciation, here's a bean salsa recipe from a friend. When she first gave it to me, I was making this stuff every single week, I love it so much!
> 
> Salsa with Beans
> 
> 1/2 c sugar
> 1/2 c white vinegar
> 1 c canola oil
> 
> Boil 1 min., stirring
> 
> Pour boiled mixture over:
> 1 med red onion chopped (I usually use scallions)
> 3 stalks celery chopped
> 1 each red, green, orange peppers chopped
> 1 can black beans rinsed & drained
> 1 can chick peas drained
> 1 can summer or shoepeg corn
> S&p
> [Another recipe uses garlic, lime, grape tomatoes as well]
> 
> (I also put in cilantro, jalapeño and cumin seed)
> Fridge overnight.
> 
> Excellent on lime flavored Tostitos


Jvallas,Love the recipe and your Avatar. Where did you get the pattern? Love it Love it Love it!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Ah but I have many more years experience than you- I have been knitting as long as I can remember.
> If the fool didn't jump in how much of what you have achieved would you have done? ANd how much of what you have done have you had to stop becuase you haven't been able to do it? As long as you continue to enjoy it keep trying anything that takse your fancy. I always have some easy stuff on the go for when I can't concentrate.


So true. I'm keeping my brain cells challenged. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Of course one could say I did that when I moved to Germany and learned the language and customs. Life challenges come along in so many ways. Love it that you have been knitting as far back as you can remember. All the aha moments I am having are natural for you. I was watching a beginning knitting dvd and started to understand some of the things I have been doing. AHA, that's why the pattern says to do this or that and that's what I have been doing. Lovin' it!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Strawberry4u said:


> Jvallas,Love the recipe and your Avatar. Where did you get the pattern? Love it Love it Love it!!!!


Hey Strawberry...Hello. Can't stay and talk as I have to get going but hope you are well.

Hugs to all and wish I could stay longer but will check back when I get home.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Caren,Love you new Avatar


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> The flood is over but the residual effects are huge. The heading in our paper this morning was " 25 more flood hit homes face wrecking ball". so sad -- the people in High River (the town just south of Calgary that was so hard hit}, is still a disaster area. So many houses will not be usable again. They have built an area of trailer type homes for those who have been made homeless. They didn't just lose their homes, but in many cases their cars, all that was inside their home and for those who worked in the town their jobs were affected too. That is just one area and the whole inner city was affected.
> 
> Heartbreaking for sure Shirley. Devastating to the whole city.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> So true. I'm keeping my brain cells challenged. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Of course one could say I did that when I moved to Germany and learned the language and customs. Life challenges come along in so many ways. Love it that you have been knitting as far back as you can remember. All the aha moments I am having are natural for you. I was watching a beginning knitting dvd and started to understand some of the things I have been doing. AHA, that's why the pattern says to do this or that and that's what I have been doing. Lovin' it!!!!


Angora my hat is off to you. You don't say 'I can't do that so I won't try' You have proven to yourself that you can do what you set your mind to do . I am so impressed with you and your mindset. You are a positive influence here and we all love you. To me that is the secret of really living life-- Don't let yourself tell you you can't do something - because if you do you will believe it and not try! I applaud you


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Angora - What a beautiful blanket and what a lot of work has gone into it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Kate, that means a lot.


----------



## wannabear

purl2diva said:


> The recipes all sound good. Ilove the idea of apple peanut butter cookies. Will try that for sure.
> 
> My oven died last Sunday so we went looking at stoves today. Very pricey!
> I found one I liked so will try a few different stores to check on prices. They seem to vary quite a bit.
> 
> It's hard to be without an oven. I'm supposed to make a dessert for the community meal our church is hosting on Sunday. I'll have to resort to a refrigerator type. Does anyone have a tried and true recipe to recommend?


I have experience in this subject that is very unhappy. Don't get a stove with fancy digital controls that depend on circuit boards. As a matter of fact, I will not ever again have anything but regular knobs that turn, stove or washer or anything. Circuit boards don't like steam.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> It's nearly 2.30pm here and I'm not even dressed yet!  I've been up since 9.30, but I was knitting an aran jumper for Luke - and nearly going bananas with it! :shock: I've not done any aran patterns before, but it wasn't the main pattern that was the problem it was the shaping for the neck. It told you where to decrease and then glibly said 'pattern next 10 stitches' and I had no idea where I was in the patterning! Anyhow after a bit of frogging and tinking I think I finally got it worked it out.
> Need to go now and get showered and dressed before it's time to get undressed again!


I love it, you have done an amazing job. I imagine Luke will love it.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Angora1 said:


> Sam, thanks for the wonderful recipes. The first one is like the beginning of our salad. DH made one for me and had it all ready with a proud smile on his face when I got home. He was also not visible at first as he was running around, even perspiring, trying to clean the place up before I got back. LOL Love the tips, which are always great. Had to laugh with you suggesting Heidi and Gary find time to make a playmate for Bentley. I could hear the lead balloon dropping all the way in NY. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jvallas, love your avatar. Beautiful knitting.
> Now the rest of your recipe sounds like our salad recipe too. We put just about everything in it including smokin' bakin' tempeh.
> 
> I started thanking people for their prayers and healing wishes for my mother and found I was on last week's KTP so I want to thank all of you so much. I hope Zoe's dad is ok. I know how much our words of encouragement and prayers mean to one another. THANK YOU so much dear friends.
> 
> Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder Gwen made and gave all of us at the KTP. I love, love, love it. The blanket was called light plum but I would say lilac. You can see a little of my Russian Sage and lavender out the dining room window. Can you tell I like purple too? Had a little trouble knitting with this yarn but I wanted something my niece could throw in the washer and dryer. This is the niece that was in Haiti running an orphanage and now she and her husband are home. This will be my sister's 11th grandchild and her FIRST granddaughter. :thumbup: I'm so excited about this blanket. Absolutely love the Tree of Life pattern as I love trees and all they represent. When I was a little girl and had problems I would go out in the woods by the creek and lean against a tree feeling it knew all I was feeling. More feelings about trees and all good unless I am raking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


IHubby took me to Joanns to get a yarn winder since I had a coupon and almost flipped out with the price...$90. It was th only one they had there. Even with the 40% off was way too much money. I love the pattern and you did a beautiful job. Where did you find the pattern? I make caps with my left over yarn for the Cancer Center when I go for a check up. I use up my left over yarn plus it keeps me off the streets and out of the Bars...LOL


----------



## NanaCaren

Strawberry4u said:


> Caren,Love you new Avatar


Oh my goodness lady, long time since we've heard from you. How are things?

Thank you.


----------



## KateB

Good to see you back, Strawberry. Is that you in your new avatar?


----------



## Strawberry4u

Angora1 said:


> Hey Strawberry...Hello. Can't stay and talk as I have to get going but hope you are well.
> 
> Hugs to all and wish I could stay longer but will check back when I get home.


You are one beautiful lady. Hope to catch you later.


----------



## nittergma

I totally agree! You are an inspiration to me!


Designer1234 said:


> Angora my hat is off to you. You don't say 'I can't do that so I won't try' You have proven to yourself that you can do what you set your mind to do . I am so impressed with you and your mindset. You are a positive influence here and we all love you. To me that is the secret of really living life-- Don't let yourself tell you you can't do something - because if you do you will believe it and not try! I applaud you


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning, everyone. I guess I was so glad to have TV that I knitted and watched TV all night! I've slept some, but will probably take a nap off and on today.


----------



## HandyFamily

Hi,
A while back, well... quite a while - I posted a recipe for stuffed mushrooms, but I had no pictures (not of my mushrooms) then ('cose I'm so smart I forgot to take pictures). So... I made them again (not in the really big mushrooms I usually use, but... still) - and remembered - too late, I suppose - to take pictures. So now - better late than never? - I'm posting pictures of how I make mushrooms... Ok, Stefan is the one with the knife.


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> It's nearly 2.30pm here and I'm not even dressed yet!  I've been up since 9.30, but I was knitting an aran jumper for Luke - and nearly going bananas with it! :shock: I've not done any aran patterns before, but it wasn't the main pattern that was the problem it was the shaping for the neck. It told you where to decrease and then glibly said 'pattern next 10 stitches' and I had no idea where I was in the patterning! Anyhow after a bit of frogging and tinking I think I finally got it worked it out.
> Need to go now and get showered and dressed before it's time to get undressed again!


That will look wonderful on Luke! I love the pattern and I love the color -- you are doing a great job. good for you!


----------



## NanaCaren

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> A while back, well... quite a while - I posted a recipe for stuffed mushrooms, but I had no pictures (not of my mushrooms) then ('cose I'm so smart I forgot to take pictures). So... I made them again (not in the really big mushrooms I usually use, but... still) - and remembered - too late, I suppose - to take pictures. So now - better late than never? - I'm posting pictures of how I make mushrooms... Ok, Stefan is the one with the knife.


Those look yummy!!! Thanks for reposting, I have mushrooms that I was wondering what to make.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Sam, thanks for the wonderful recipes. The first one is like the beginning of our salad. DH made one for me and had it all ready with a proud smile on his face when I got home. He was also not visible at first as he was running around, even perspiring, trying to clean the place up before I got back. LOL Love the tips, which are always great. Had to laugh with you suggesting Heidi and Gary find time to make a playmate for Bentley. I could hear the lead balloon dropping all the way in NY. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jvallas, love your avatar. Beautiful knitting.
> Now the rest of your recipe sounds like our salad recipe too. We put just about everything in it including smokin' bakin' tempeh.
> 
> I started thanking people for their prayers and healing wishes for my mother and found I was on last week's KTP so I want to thank all of you so much. I hope Zoe's dad is ok. I know how much our words of encouragement and prayers mean to one another. THANK YOU so much dear friends.
> 
> Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder Gwen made and gave all of us at the KTP. I love, love, love it. The blanket was called light plum but I would say lilac. You can see a little of my Russian Sage and lavender out the dining room window. Can you tell I like purple too? Had a little trouble knitting with this yarn but I wanted something my niece could throw in the washer and dryer. This is the niece that was in Haiti running an orphanage and now she and her husband are home. This will be my sister's 11th grandchild and her FIRST granddaughter. :thumbup: I'm so excited about this blanket. Absolutely love the Tree of Life pattern as I love trees and all they represent. When I was a little girl and had problems I would go out in the woods by the creek and lean against a tree feeling it knew all I was feeling. More feelings about trees and all good unless I am raking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


It is absolutely beautiful-- you do great work and I love the Tree of life pattern. I like the way you have done it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Angora my hat is off to you. You don't say 'I can't do that so I won't try' You have proven to yourself that you can do what you set your mind to do . I am so impressed with you and your mindset. You are a positive influence here and we all love you. To me that is the secret of really living life-- Don't let yourself tell you you can't do something - because if you do you will believe it and not try! I applaud you


You are bringing tears to my eyes. As we are saying this I think of all those who are facing real life challenges and hope they don't give up. All those in the flood area, those firefighter's families, those losing their homes and not knowing where they will go. Just put one foot in front of the other and don't give up.


----------



## nittergma

Those mushrooms look so good!! A great idea to make them sometime. Nice photos too!


HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> A while back, well... quite a while - I posted a recipe for stuffed mushrooms, but I had no pictures (not of my mushrooms) then ('cose I'm so smart I forgot to take pictures). So... I made them again (not in the really big mushrooms I usually use, but... still) - and remembered - too late, I suppose - to take pictures. So now - better late than never? - I'm posting pictures of how I make mushrooms... Ok, Stefan is the one with the knife.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Strawberry4u said:


> IHubby took me to Joanns to get a yarn winder since I had a coupon and almost flipped out with the price...$90. It was th only one they had there. Even with the 40% off was way too much money. I love the pattern and you did a beautiful job. Where did you find the pattern? I make caps with my left over yarn for the Cancer Center when I go for a check up. I use up my left over yarn plus it keeps me off the streets and out of the Bars...LOL


The pattern is from one of Designer's workshops by Saroj. Isn't it something how once they find out there is a demand for something they up the price. Hope you can find one you can use and it will also help keep you out of the bars. LOL


----------



## Southern Gal

nicho said:


> Thanks Sam. I notice that my photos are huge. I must learn how to post pictures that are smaller files. Maybe someone here can tell me what to do. Interesting that you grew up around Bedford. We spent the night there after our day at Gettysburg and were happy to find it was the home of 14+ covered bridges. Spent the morning of our departure driving around the Bedford countryside to find them. I think we stopped after tracking down 10 of them, but it was worth it. Pretty country. Here's another bridge for you.


thank you for the pic's of the covered bridges. i wonder what was behind the reason for putting roofs on bridges? you only see them in certain parts of the country.
morning everyone :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora the blanket is stunning. One of these days I would like to make that one. I'm so glad you like the yarn holder.
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gwenie. I don't just like it, I love it if that is possible. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## nittergma

KateB I love the knitting pattern on your jumper. One day I'm going to learn how to do those stitches that make that braid, they look different than regular cables.


KateB said:


> It's nearly 2.30pm here and I'm not even dressed yet!  I've been up since 9.30, but I was knitting an aran jumper for Luke - and nearly going bananas with it! :shock: I've not done any aran patterns before, but it wasn't the main pattern that was the problem it was the shaping for the neck. It told you where to decrease and then glibly said 'pattern next 10 stitches' and I had no idea where I was in the patterning! Anyhow after a bit of frogging and tinking I think I finally got it worked it out.
> Need to go now and get showered and dressed before it's time to get undressed again!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> It's nearly 2.30pm here and I'm not even dressed yet!  I've been up since 9.30, but I was knitting an aran jumper for Luke - and nearly going bananas with it! :shock: I've not done any aran patterns before, but it wasn't the main pattern that was the problem it was the shaping for the neck. It told you where to decrease and then glibly said 'pattern next 10 stitches' and I had no idea where I was in the patterning! Anyhow after a bit of frogging and tinking I think I finally got it worked it out.
> Need to go now and get showered and dressed before it's time to get undressed again!


Absolutely gorgeous Kate and the color is perfect for Luke.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Aren't patterns something when they just figure you will understand. :roll: :shock: Glad you got it all sorted out as it is outstanding. :!:


----------



## Southern Gal

[quote=Angora1
Here is my Tree of Life. Absolutely love the Tree of Life pattern as I love trees and all they represent. 

this is one of the most awsome pcs of work i have ever seen. i don't care if there is a booboo, its just wonderful. you are very talented. just can't say enough about how beautiful a pc of work this is. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a by the way- I was looking up some information on our volcanoes and found this aerial view of the three in the central North Island (Te Ika a Maui)...
> 
> from the north (the southern shores of Lake Taupo) looking south.
> 
> closest: Tongariro, then in the middle Ngauruhoe, and in the distance, Ruapehu.


That's so beautiful!


----------



## Southern Gal

jknappva said:


> I completely understand your sorrow from having to lose a beloved fur-baby!!! I can only say to get another after you grieve for China...it will definitely help heal your heart. I know since I've been there, too!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


i totally agree, we waited for several months after we had to take our much loved bailey (shelty) had her for 16 yrs. now we have the snorky (min snauzer & yorkie) she is so much fun and has a total diff personality. we loved bailey and gave her the best life we could and she enriched ours with her love. we love our fur babies


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I never did catch up with the last Tea Party, as last week was somewhat manic, but at least I have managed to start off the right way with this one - only 11 pages to read through, which is not as daunting as is sometimes the case. With luck this coming week will be calmer: apart from a dental checkup on Monday, and looking after grandsons on Tuesday, I think I have a fairly clear week - but I often think that, then life decides otherwise!
> 
> There are some interesting recipes so far. I must buy myself a set of cup measures. They are not expensive and would make it much easier to do American recipes if I knew exactly what quantities were involved.
> 
> It was lovely having my niece and her family here last week. Her two-year old really enjoyed playing with my grandchildren. She does not have a lot of contact with other children, so it was clearly a treat for her and they all seemed to take to the role of showing her around with great enthusiasm. We certainly plan to try to repeat the experience before too long.


 :lol: :thumbup: Family time, with your real family (as opposed to this virtual one) should always be number one priority! American cups are different from British measuring cup measures- but the difference should not be critical.
I think if I had time out- and was unable to keep up with a particular Tea Party I would probably read Sam's introduction, and flag the rest!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> .
> i have put in a couple apps to go to work at the hosptial, i am applying for jobs, should they open up in the surgical dept. as a steralizer of equipment and instruments. also the lab dept. which will be merely taking meds to and fro to floors, i said i wouldn't mind a job in one of those areas, should they open up, i want something i can work and just leave, nothing mind pressing. as the hosp. is 4 bks from us, i can easily walk if need be. we will see, (but i did state i wouldn't want to go to work untill after our vac. dates) i don't really want to work, but there are some things i want and it would make it happen sooner. like gas fire place in living room, new carpet, also want the old wall paper in lr. taken down and repainted. it might mean paying our house off sooner also. i would give up cleaning the church, which i have done for over 10 yrs. anyway, if it is meant to be, then it will happen. (also since this is Keagans senior yr, i could help out with his expenses) oh well such is life :roll:
> i really don't know other than his mom said he is not going away from home to get his basics, since we have a community collage here. he is ready to spread his wings and fly, that young man, loves adventure and mom is dreading it. so wants to make sure he is able to cope. i think he will go into some sort of computer stuff. never know. he is a braniac and as he tells me often can multi task :?


Good Luck for the job search!


----------



## nittergma

Angora your blanket is beautiful! I like that there are different patterns in different squared. It reminds me of a quilt.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I got it....thanks so much. I'm going to try this out this next week.


Do you work it by hand- or do you have a bread maker? Just curious!


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Sorlenna today is a cold day- haven't had that many and winter is almost over. Well i was wearing 'your' mittens ready to go out and David looked at them and said something and I said yeah they're Sorlennas mittens. Blank look from him for some reason. Explained that you designed them. And he said I've been sitting here trying to work out how to keep my hands warm and still use my computer. So now I've committed myslef to making him a pair (maybe ot your frilly ones!) but in the meantime found him a plain pair I knitted a few years ago for England- they had a cap over the top but I put one on the wrong way so it hangs from the palm instead of the top! And as I didn't ever get a button or anything similar on them it does hang. But they will do for now- only a few more weeks of cold weather most likely anyway. But the next few days are cold so they may get a fair bit of use.


Good that he has decided he can use them and happy I could help out. LOL I have seen those convertible ones but I think they would bother me so haven't ever made them. I need to make the GS some new mittens as of course his from last time are too small now. I'll probably use an already established pattern as I know there are tons out there and so won't need to work one out for myself. That will save a lot of time. I'm thinking of using twined knitting with two colors just for something different, and it makes a thicker, warmer fabric, as I understand it.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning and Happy day to you sweet lady.
> 
> A warm steamy brew just for you.


Thank you, maam!


----------



## Patches39

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> A while back, well... quite a while - I posted a recipe for stuffed mushrooms, but I had no pictures (not of my mushrooms) then ('cose I'm so smart I forgot to take pictures). So... I made them again (not in the really big mushrooms I usually use, but... still) - and remembered - too late, I suppose - to take pictures. So now - better late than never? - I'm posting pictures of how I make mushrooms... Ok, Stefan is the one with the knife.


Yummy, love mushrooms, will have them when I get home. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My memory is not good, I'll admit, but was it HandyFamily??
> JuneK


Can only remember the surname now- Groves, definitely not Kati (Handy Family) although she is interested in making bread!
is it Betty Groves!? I'd have to check back through my own posts- I did not bookmark it as I have my own receipt for white bread and some of her ingredients are unobtainable here!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Has anyone heard from Busyworkerbee? I havent seen her on here for a couple of weeks, i think.


I spoke with her briefly last night she seems well- just busy with her new job!


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Purl 2 Diva
I will take some pictures. I am sure there will be a poster of all the firemen.
One of our club members anonymously donated $19,000, $1,000 for each family. Thats a good start.

Pontuf

2


purl2diva said:


> I hope that lots of money will be raised for the families of those brave men. One of them was engaged to a young woman from my hometown who is pregnant.


----------



## Pontuf

My DH surprised me with one. I had to exchange it for the larger model. I love it!

He bought it on amazon and was surprised how expensive they were.

Pontuf.



Strawberry4u said:


> IHubby took me to Joanns to get a yarn winder since I had a coupon and almost flipped out with the price...$90. It was th only one they had there. Even with the 40% off was way too much money. I love the pattern and you did a beautiful job. Where did you find the pattern? I make caps with my left over yarn for the Cancer Center when I go for a check up. I use up my left over yarn plus it keeps me off the streets and out of the Bars...LOL


----------



## Designer1234

There is a wonderful workshop by Saroj at the link following my post see below- go to

#26 workshop and the information is all there -- Saroj answers lots of questions and you will be able to knit this wonderful shawl.

Also check out the Parade of Tree of life Shawls which will show the results of the workshop.Most of these students had never done a project like the Tree of life so you can see what they have done.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-172100-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I started thanking people for their prayers and healing wishes for my mother and found I was on last week's KTP so I want to thank all of you so much. I hope Zoe's dad is ok. I know how much our words of encouragement and prayers mean to one another. THANK YOU so much dear friends.
> 
> Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder Gwen made and gave all of us at the KTP. I love, love, love it. The blanket was called light plum but I would say lilac. You can see a little of my Russian Sage and lavender out the dining room window. Can you tell I like purple too? Had a little trouble knitting with this yarn but I wanted something my niece could throw in the washer and dryer. This is the niece that was in Haiti running an orphanage and now she and her husband are home. This will be my sister's 11th grandchild and her FIRST granddaughter. :thumbup: I'm so excited about this blanket. Absolutely love the Tree of Life pattern as I love trees and all they represent. When I was a little girl and had problems I would go out in the woods by the creek and lean against a tree feeling it knew all I was feeling. More feelings about trees and all good unless I am raking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


This is indeed beautiful work! I am sure it will be treasured, even if it does get thrown in the washing machine! How lovely that it is to be a little girl after so many boys!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Even though they're incredibly dangerous when they erupt, they do make beautiful pictures when they're quiet!
> thanks, Julie.
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Shirley

I have a box of knitted hats and scarves to send.

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf -I hope they do very well with the auction and that it will give some comfort to their families. I haven't had a chance to do much knitting besides scarves etc for the flood relief. I keep looking at the felting wool and it is calling me. Once I finish two pairs of mittens and a scarf I will start a felted project. I am doing well with the flood projects - manage to get a couple of projects a week done and added to the boxes. I think we will start looking for people who need them around October 1st - 15. Another lady contacted me and we are working together.
> 
> The flood is over but the residual effects are huge. The heading in our paper this morning was " 25 more flood hit homes face wrecking ball". so sad -- the people in High River (the town just south of Calgary that was so hard hit}, is still a disaster area. So many houses will not be usable again. They have built an area of trailer type homes for those who have been made homeless. They didn't just lose their homes, but in many cases their cars, all that was inside their home and for those who worked in the town their jobs were affected too. That is just one area and the whole inner city of Calgary was affected as well. They feel the costs will be in the billions and Calgary will take years and years to get to the stage it was at prior to the floods. Rental fees have risen, all those who were displaced have taken the rentals (which were nearly full before the flood) and the rents have risen by huge amounts.
> 
> 30,000 people attended a concert last night at our football stadium for flood relief. The people affected are so stressed and the whole city is affected as is to be expected.
> 
> As a result I keep on knitting - I know it is a small thing but those who face winter with everything gone might be
> comforted that there are people from all over who care.
> 
> Our winters as so bitter that it is essential people have winter wear. We have stayed away from the flood zones as there are so many people working on their homes and they don't need people driving by and interfering with the trucks and garbage disposal vehicles etc. But yesterday we did have to go to one of the districts for an appointment and did take a drive along the river road which is a beautiful part of the district. one whole block had no homes -- others were gutted and work being done re building. it really brought it home. The houses were beautiful and some very old - and the whole area is devastated -- That is one of the areas that was not as hard it as many others. Scary for the people who live there.
> 
> Some very tough changes are being made about living in flood zones or building there. The problem is that the city was started where two rivers met -- the Royal Canadian Mounted Police set up camp there and the city grew . So the whole central area of Calgary is a flood zone - but never in its history has there been a flood like this one.
> 
> It is nearly a problem that can't be addressed the way the rivers meet in the very center - I wouldn't want to be a member of the Provincial Government or city government and try to solve the problems . If someone buys one of the homes (and who would -after this year) it will be extremely difficult to get Federal or Provincial funding for repairs from the sounds of things, once they have received help once, unless very strict procedures are taken to prepare the houses that are there and it sounds as if future building will be very restricted. If you have lost everything but the shell of your home, how do you pay for those type of changes. So sad for everyone.
> 
> Anyway - I keep on knitting and hope it helps a wee bit.
> ----------------


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> WOW!!!! Awesome, beautiful but powerful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Not my own photo, though - just something on the 'net.


----------



## Sorlenna

Likewise hoping the fundraiser to help the firefighter's families does well. 

Shirley, I've had shoulder troubles for years and I sympathize--it's so frustrating to have to deal with that and I'm sorry it seems worse. I hope the docs are able to give you some relief.

Sassafrass, healing thoughts to you!

Gwen, please give Marianne gentle bday hugs from me! 

Kate, I love the jumper. I had to smile when I saw your comment about the pattern glibly going on--I've been watching a thread that discusses that very thing and how patterns assume we just know how to do a thing. Sounds like one I'd have to be drawing out so I could see where I am.

Someday I want to tackle a complex project like that one. I have a book that has a cabled women's coat in it that I am in love with--but I need to practice a lot more before I'm ready for that one (and save lots of pennies for yarn to make it). 

HandyFamily, stuffed mushrooms is one of my favorite things--thanks for sharing your photos (making me hungry!).

Strawberry, hope things are looking up for you and hope to see you more often. 

SouthernGal, best wishes for the job--the right thing will come along, I feel sure. How can it not when everyone here is pulling for you? 

I think I've caught up for the moment--blessings & hugs to all and I hope I didn't miss anyone I wanted to reply to.

I got a quick pic of the latest hat which I'll post next.


----------



## Pontuf

Thank you Angora.

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf...Wishing you a successful fundraiser to help the firefighter's families. Such a worthy cause.
> 
> TNS have a great time in England.
> 
> Sorlenna...Hope the conference is GREAT!
> 
> Zoe...Hope your dad will be ok and after going through that, hope you will be ok!!!
> 
> Designer...So sorry you are having problems with your left shoulder and are a lefty. Your drive into the mountains sounds wonderful. I always felt their power and magnificence going through the mountains. Seems like every moment is special in their presence.
> 
> Railyn...You sound like quite the cook and I am sure will be contributing recipes yourself!  Big thanks to your son and so glad he is home safely.
> 
> Sassafrass...Glad you are feeling a little better. Know this is an up and down thing. Hoping you get a complete healing.
> 
> Nittergma...Sounds like you are quite busy with grandies and DH being in pain.   Hope he will soon be ok.
> 
> Purl2Diva...Hope you get an oven you will just love. I was without for a year so I could save and get a really good one and I am so pleased with mine. I can even dehydrate things in the warming drawer.
> 
> Gwen...You have a safe trip to Marianne's and a great time. It will be so special for you both to be together again. I'm afraid you did yourself totally in with KAP and are just now beginning to recover. Hugs to both of you and having you at her birthday party will make it even more special. Now if only I was there. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh No, another one. I can just see the expression on your face when that happened. Sounds like me to be honest.
> :shock: :shock: :shock:


It is a real wake up call when you realise what you have done- and trying to catch some before total disaster! Ref: pouring a bucket of water down the sink, BEFORE you have reconnected the pipes!


----------



## Sorlenna

Here's the hat with my skull chart. It turned out a bit larger, but I think that's okay!


----------



## sassafras123

Gages mom, I don't think I spoke about then loss of China. The thought of that takes my breath away. My heart goes out to you. Maya sleeps on my bed. Sheis my heart and instinctively comforts me and gives me strength with her silliness. She rolls on her back, legs in air in perfect pleasure as I rub her tummy. May even sleep like that with a ball in her mouth.
Angora, you are a positive influence here and I admire you. Anyone who can volunteer working with premmies has a heart of gold and wonderful compassion.

Likes Aran sweater magvpnifico.
Shirley sending healing energy for you and Calgary.
Pontuf, the loss of 19 firemen such a tragedy. I hope they are not forgotten and relief efforts continue.


----------



## Pontuf

This is just incredible. A real family treasure.
Beautiful work Angora,

Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Sam, thanks for the wonderful recipes. The first one is like the beginning of our salad. DH made one for me and had it all ready with a proud smile on his face when I got home. He was also not visible at first as he was running around, even perspiring, trying to clean the place up before I got back. LOL Love the tips, which are always great. Had to laugh with you suggesting Heidi and Gary find time to make a playmate for Bentley. I could hear the lead balloon dropping all the way in NY. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jvallas, love your avatar. Beautiful knitting.
> Now the rest of your recipe sounds like our salad recipe too. We put just about everything in it including smokin' bakin' tempeh.
> 
> I started thanking people for their prayers and healing wishes for my mother and found I was on last week's KTP so I want to thank all of you so much. I hope Zoe's dad is ok. I know how much our words of encouragement and prayers mean to one another. THANK YOU so much dear friends.
> 
> Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder Gwen made and gave all of us at the KTP. I love, love, love it. The blanket was called light plum but I would say lilac. You can see a little of my Russian Sage and lavender out the dining room window. Can you tell I like purple too? Had a little trouble knitting with this yarn but I wanted something my niece could throw in the washer and dryer. This is the niece that was in Haiti running an orphanage and now she and her husband are home. This will be my sister's 11th grandchild and her FIRST granddaughter. :thumbup: I'm so excited about this blanket. Absolutely love the Tree of Life pattern as I love trees and all they represent. When I was a little girl and had problems I would go out in the woods by the creek and lean against a tree feeling it knew all I was feeling. More feelings about trees and all good unless I am raking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

Strawberry -- I just sent you a pm with some information about the Tree of life --and the information in the closed workshop you can access.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I think your photos are just the right size! :thumbup:
> 
> ...great photos too from Julie and PurpleFi. :thumbup:


thank you Kate- any more recent ones of you Luke!?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Wow, very impressive!


They are very beautiful mountains, as June was saying, when they are NOT erupting, then they become truly awesome!


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Sorlenna. I will take some pictures. I know yesterday an antique firetruck was delivered.

Pontuf



Sorlenna said:


> Likewise hoping the fundraiser to help the firefighter's families does well.
> 
> Shirley, I've had shoulder troubles for years and I sympathize--it's so frustrating to have to deal with that and I'm sorry it seems worse. I hope the docs are able to give you some relief.
> 
> Sassafrass, healing thoughts to you!
> 
> Gwen, please give Marianne gentle bday hugs from me!
> 
> Kate, I love the jumper. I had to smile when I saw your comment about the pattern glibly going on--I've been watching a thread that discusses that very thing and how patterns assume we just know how to do a thing. Sounds like one I'd have to be drawing out so I could see where I am.
> 
> Someday I want to tackle a complex project like that one. I have a book that has a cabled women's coat in it that I am in love with--but I need to practice a lot more before I'm ready for that one (and save lots of pennies for yarn to make it).
> 
> HandyFamily, stuffed mushrooms is one of my favorite things--thanks for sharing your photos (making me hungry!).
> 
> Strawberry, hope things are looking up for you and hope to see you more often.
> 
> SouthernGal, best wishes for the job--the right thing will come along, I feel sure. How can it not when everyone here is pulling for you?
> 
> I think I've caught up for the moment--blessings & hugs to all and I hope I didn't miss anyone I wanted to reply to.
> 
> I got a quick pic of the latest hat which I'll post next.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> It's nearly 2.30pm here and I'm not even dressed yet!  I've been up since 9.30, but I was knitting an aran jumper for Luke - and nearly going bananas with it! :shock: I've not done any aran patterns before, but it wasn't the main pattern that was the problem it was the shaping for the neck. It told you where to decrease and then glibly said 'pattern next 10 stitches' and I had no idea where I was in the patterning! Anyhow after a bit of frogging and tinking I think I finally got it worked it out.
> Need to go now and get showered and dressed before it's time to get undressed again!


For your first attempt, this is looking superb- isn't it frustrating when pattern are worded in like fashion!?


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora! I am sorry I missed commenting on your blanket! Dear lady, that is an absolute beauty and I am sure it will be treasured. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> A while back, well... quite a while - I posted a recipe for stuffed mushrooms, but I had no pictures (not of my mushrooms) then ('cose I'm so smart I forgot to take pictures). So... I made them again (not in the really big mushrooms I usually use, but... still) - and remembered - too late, I suppose - to take pictures. So now - better late than never? - I'm posting pictures of how I make mushrooms... Ok, Stefan is the one with the knife.


What a lovely way of 'writing' the recipe! Yummmmm!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> KateB I love the knitting pattern on your jumper. One day I'm going to learn how to do those stitches that make that braid, they look different than regular cables.


It is just a matter of where and in which direction, (front or back ) you do your cabling- it does help to have a good pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> That's so beautiful!


They are very majestic mountains- and a reminder of how young our country is!


----------



## Strawberry4u

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my goodness lady, long time since we've heard from you. How are things?
> 
> Thank you.


Seeing a new pain Dr. If I could only beat this depression. I keep trying like I'm sure most of you know it is easier said then done. That is one of the reasons I haven't been on. I don't like to be a Debbie Downer. I like helping others if I can...oh well. I do miss ever one so much. I think everyone is the best!!! Well I'm trying to find my external drive. That is where I put my pictures from my trip on and for some odd ball reason it went whoosh into cyberspace. DH said his did the same thing. So I'll keep trying to show you all some of my pictures but for now I'll show you pictures of my brothers and sister.


----------



## Lurker 2

Strawberry4u said:


> Seeing a new pain Dr. If I could only beat this depression. I keep trying like I'm sure most of you know it is easier said then done. That is one of the reasons I haven't been on. I don't like to be a Debbie Downer. I like helping others if I can...oh well. I do miss ever one so much. I think everyone is the best!!! Well I'm trying to find my external drive. That is where I put my pictures from my trip on and for some odd ball reason it went whoosh into cyberspace. DH said his did the same thing. So I'll keep trying to show you all some of my pictures but for now I'll show you pictures of my brothers and sister.


Sorry to hear that it is depression that has been keeping you away- possibly your back troubles don't help with that either.
The photos of you, and your family are a real treasure!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Best wishes and hopefully lots of donations for the firefighters; what a tragedy. Many lives have been forever altered by that one event.



Pontuf said:


> Woke up can't go back to sleep!
> The fundraiser is today Saturday for the families of the 19 firefighters.
> BBQ, 5 bands, silent auction so shopping....lets hope it's a big success and raises lots of money for the families.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is absolutely gorgeous...I love all of your projects.



Angora1 said:


> Sam, thanks for the wonderful recipes. The first one is like the beginning of our salad. DH made one for me and had it all ready with a proud smile on his face when I got home. He was also not visible at first as he was running around, even perspiring, trying to clean the place up before I got back. LOL Love the tips, which are always great. Had to laugh with you suggesting Heidi and Gary find time to make a playmate for Bentley. I could hear the lead balloon dropping all the way in NY. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jvallas, love your avatar. Beautiful knitting.
> Now the rest of your recipe sounds like our salad recipe too. We put just about everything in it including smokin' bakin' tempeh.
> 
> I started thanking people for their prayers and healing wishes for my mother and found I was on last week's KTP so I want to thank all of you so much. I hope Zoe's dad is ok. I know how much our words of encouragement and prayers mean to one another. THANK YOU so much dear friends.
> 
> Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder Gwen made and gave all of us at the KTP. I love, love, love it. The blanket was called light plum but I would say lilac. You can see a little of my Russian Sage and lavender out the dining room window. Can you tell I like purple too? Had a little trouble knitting with this yarn but I wanted something my niece could throw in the washer and dryer. This is the niece that was in Haiti running an orphanage and now she and her husband are home. This will be my sister's 11th grandchild and her FIRST granddaughter. :thumbup: I'm so excited about this blanket. Absolutely love the Tree of Life pattern as I love trees and all they represent. When I was a little girl and had problems I would go out in the woods by the creek and lean against a tree feeling it knew all I was feeling. More feelings about trees and all good unless I am raking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, maam!


Welcome


----------



## Karena

Sam, 
Wishing you all the fun and relaxation in Seattle. The Olympic Park is beautiful. Enjoy. Someday I plan to spend a few day there again. 
Funny you should include snaking a drain with a coat hanger, just did that in my shower. It does work well, especially since the drain makes a 90 degree turn just about 8 inches down. 
Thinking about apple and peanut butter. Good idea for breakfast, baking comes later. Can't wait. 
So. California weather has been weird this year, little fog in June, but still cooler than I ever remember, little ocean breeze here although we are about 8 miles east and behind the Santa Monica Mountians. A/C off in July? Unheard of. The breeze gets thru somehow, thankfully. Can't beat the California cool nights, that saves you. 
Kaen


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's awesome and a perfect color for Luke---but of course, he would look good in anything. Can't wait to see it all put together.



KateB said:


> It's nearly 2.30pm here and I'm not even dressed yet!  I've been up since 9.30, but I was knitting an aran jumper for Luke - and nearly going bananas with it! :shock: I've not done any aran patterns before, but it wasn't the main pattern that was the problem it was the shaping for the neck. It told you where to decrease and then glibly said 'pattern next 10 stitches' and I had no idea where I was in the patterning! Anyhow after a bit of frogging and tinking I think I finally got it worked it out.
> Need to go now and get showered and dressed before it's time to get undressed again!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Those look awesome---I think I'm going to make them when we're at our daughter's in Springfield over Labor Day...she loves mushrooms. Thanks for posting the pictures and recipe.



HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> A while back, well... quite a while - I posted a recipe for stuffed mushrooms, but I had no pictures (not of my mushrooms) then ('cose I'm so smart I forgot to take pictures). So... I made them again (not in the really big mushrooms I usually use, but... still) - and remembered - too late, I suppose - to take pictures. So now - better late than never? - I'm posting pictures of how I make mushrooms... Ok, Stefan is the one with the knife.


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everyone!! Hope you're all having a great Saturday or Sunday for Julie. Took DH to work this morning at 6 so that I could take him to the repair shop where he needed to pick up his Semi, he could have walked but we got to spend that much more time together and I was able to hang out with him at his shop when I followed him back there so he could hook up to his trailer and do his precheck and everything, was fun to watch him do what he does. 
I even took you all a couple of pictures. I have the upper cabinet doors down and after I finish my coffee I'm going to get the bottom ones off so I can get them washed and set aside to dry, then I can start painting the ceiling, then the walls, then the cabinets, then the doors. lol, maybe I should do the doors first though so they can dry? hmmm, quandry's. lol Okay I need to get to it. I'll check in later ya'll. Stay out of trouble or at least anything that might require bubble wrap. lol, 
Well, it won't let me download my pics so I'll try again in a few.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I like to do the bread the old fashioned way...love the whole experience..probably because it was a ritual at my house every Saturday...I was assigned the housecleaning and Mom would spend the day baking...making bread, muffins, cinnamon rolls, and pies. I would have preferred being in the kitchen with her than vacuuming and dusting..so I snuck in there from time to time and just loved how the kitchen smelled,, etc.

I do have a bread machine and have worked on a couple of recipes to get a good loaf...making it myself seems natural and intuitive, whereas, when I use the machine, I have to be mindful to warm up the pan first, be very careful in adding the ingredients and be very cognizant of the flour type, etc. Not nearly as rewarding for me.



Lurker 2 said:


> Do you work it by hand- or do you have a bread maker? Just curious!


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> I like to do the bread the old fashioned way...love the whole experience.


I do, too--I find it's therapeutic to mix and knead and shape, almost meditative at times, and at others, I can pound it and punch it and work off some frustrations!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful lady...beautiful photos. I love the ringlets in your hair. I love the family photo...I treasure all the ones that I have from my family. The photos look like they've been hand-painted. A mom of one of my friends in H.S. used to paint photographs and she painted one of my H.S. graduation photos.

We've missed you and so sorry to hear that you've been laid low....hope you know that you're loved and treasured here and we look forward to you hanging out with us.



Strawberry4u said:


> Seeing a new pain Dr. If I could only beat this depression. I keep trying like I'm sure most of you know it is easier said then done. That is one of the reasons I haven't been on. I don't like to be a Debbie Downer. I like helping others if I can...oh well. I do miss ever one so much. I think everyone is the best!!! Well I'm trying to find my external drive. That is where I put my pictures from my trip on and for some odd ball reason it went whoosh into cyberspace. DH said his did the same thing. So I'll keep trying to show you all some of my pictures but for now I'll show you pictures of my brothers and sister.


----------



## Strawberry4u

KateB said:


> Good to see you back, Strawberry. Is that you in your new avatar?


Yes for now it is....LOL Thank you for being so kind on seeing me again


----------



## Strawberry4u

Strawberry4u said:


> Yes for now it is....LOL Thank you for being so kind on seeing me again


That was me as a very young girl


----------



## Strawberry4u

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful lady...beautiful photos. I love the ringlets in your hair. I love the family photo...I treasure all the ones that I have from my family. The photos look like they've been hand-painted. A mom of one of my friends in H.S. used to paint photographs and she painted one of my H.S. graduation photos.


Thank you for the great compliment. This is making my day!!!! Heck my year. That is great of your mom's friend to do that for her. I bet it was beautiful.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat with my skull chart. It turned out a bit larger, but I think that's okay!


Thank you for sharing. It's really great looking,excellent job.


----------



## Sorlenna

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you for sharing. It's really great looking,excellent job.


Thank you so much! I have been wanting to practice more color work...I might get the hang of it yet.


----------



## Designer1234

Strawberry4u said:


> Seeing a new pain Dr. If I could only beat this depression. I keep trying like I'm sure most of you know it is easier said then done. That is one of the reasons I haven't been on. I don't like to be a Debbie Downer.


I hope you won't avoid us because of the depression. that is when it is good to know you have friends who care about you I am sorry you are having problems with pain, that is difficult in itself. I think most of us deal with times of depression and pain can be one of the root causes.

Please know I and the rest of us are here for you -I hope you will keep posting and remember we are here for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think you have it down...I'm doing a Christmas stocking so am learning to do some color work-intarsia...it's slow going as I have to be sure I'm not pulling the floats too tight.

I like your hat and your new skull design.



Sorlenna said:


> Thank you so much! I have been wanting to practice more color work...I might get the hang of it yet.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think you have it down...I'm doing a Christmas stocking so am learning to do some color work-intarsia...it's slow going as I have to be sure I'm not pulling the floats too tight.

I like your hat and your new skull design.



Sorlenna said:


> Thank you so much! I have been wanting to practice more color work...I might get the hang of it yet.


----------



## jheiens

Strawberry, so good to hear from you after such a long absence.

I missed you. Please call on us for listening hearts and open arms
when you need a friend. As my GS Tim reminds me often: "Friends give friends a hand, Gram."

All of us have surely practiced extending a hand and knitting at the same time. LOLOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> I think you have it down...I'm doing a Christmas stocking so am learning to do some color work-intarsia...it's slow going as I have to be sure I'm not pulling the floats too tight.
> 
> I like your hat and your new skull design.


Thanks! I have problems with the float tension, too. I find blocking helps, but I still need to work on that.


----------



## Pontuf

So good to see you Strawberry!
XO
Pontuf


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone!! Hope you're all having a great Saturday or Sunday for Julie. Took DH to work this morning at 6 so that I could take him to the repair shop where he needed to pick up his Semi, he could have walked but we got to spend that much more time together and I was able to hang out with him at his shop when I followed him back there so he could hook up to his trailer and do his precheck and everything, was fun to watch him do what he does.
> I even took you all a couple of pictures. I have the upper cabinet doors down and after I finish my coffee I'm going to get the bottom ones off so I can get them washed and set aside to dry, then I can start painting the ceiling, then the walls, then the cabinets, then the doors. lol, maybe I should do the doors first though so they can dry? hmmm, quandry's. lol Okay I need to get to it. I'll check in later ya'll. Stay out of trouble or at least anything that might require bubble wrap. lol,
> Well, it won't let me download my pics so I'll try again in a few.


Yes it is Sunday morning here, and for sugarsugar and darowil and busyworkerbee, although it is unlikely they are awake yet. What you are getting up to, sounds so much like what I would have been doing in younger years! Hope the painting is going well!


----------



## BJohn4223

OK - first of all I want to say that I found this post entirely by accident. I am fairly new to the web site (look at the daily email with coffee every morning) and was intrigued by the title. I fell in love with Sam almost instantly, and spent the next hour skimming over the posts. Will go back and peruse them in detail later after I get dressed and my family settled. Can anyone participate in this link? You all seem like such good friends and I would so like to get to know all of you.

I am a semi-retired lady who has recently found time to rekindle my passion for all types of needle work. I have cross stitched for years off and on, and crocheted a few things, but am finding a new passion for knitting. I'm such a newbie that I am not familiar with a lot of the terms so have enjoyed the KP site to help me reconnect to the craft and begin learning what I need to know.

I live in Arizona where the heat in the summer makes it uncomfortable to craft with heavy yarns but have started a throw for one of my daughters for Christmas and recently took a class in broomstick lace and have crocheted a couple of scarves. They are drying on the ironing board or I would take pictures and post them. I'm very proud of what I've done so far.

I came back to knitting when my youngest daughter, Angela (she and her two children, Asia and Noah, live with me), decided she wanted to learn how to knit. So - we are learning together. Our evenings are spent doing some type of needle work while watching TV or a movie with the children before they go to bed.

I am home most of the day during the week, caring for my three year old grandson, Noah, cleaning house, laundry, working part time from home, and keeping up with the rest of my family - my sister, Kathy, here in AZ, a son, John, his wife, Tonia, and their daughter, Delaney Faire in upstate New York, and two other daughters, Rebecca and her son, Gunnar, and Lisa, are here in AZ.

I love to cook (from a long line of home cooks) and have converted a lot of my grandmother's recipes for my use as I am diabetic. I wanted to share a recipe for peanut butter cookies that are a favorite at my house. The recipe only makes about 18 cookies but they are quick (takes about 30 minutes start to finish), easy and gluten free.

Peanut Butter Cookies:

1 cup peanut butter (any kind)
1 cup sugar (or 1/2 cup of Splenda Blend)
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 egg

Mix peanut butter and sugar together with wooden spoon until well blended. Add egg and vanilla and mix well.

Roll into balls and place on non-greased cookie sheet, make cross hatch design on top of cookies with fork.

Bake 10 minutes in 350 degree oven. Let cool for about a minute before removing from pan and cook on racks. Eat warm, cold, frozen, or any way you like them.

Splenda blend works very well and makes the cookies the same consistency as baking with regular sugar. Be careful because if you drop one it will shatter all over the floor into crumbs - it is definitely a melt in your mouth cookie.

Splenda granualated sugar and other types of artificial sweetener (grocery store brands of blend sweeteners) make a harder, denser cookie and don't bake as well so they are hard and I won't use it to bake with.

Hope to share more recipes with you soon. We do lots of baking at my house so there is always something in and out of the oven.

Thank you for letting me crash today.

Bonnie


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I like to do the bread the old fashioned way...love the whole experience..probably because it was a ritual at my house every Saturday...I was assigned the housecleaning and Mom would spend the day baking...making bread, muffins, cinnamon rolls, and pies. I would have preferred being in the kitchen with her than vacuuming and dusting..so I snuck in there from time to time and just loved how the kitchen smelled,, etc.
> 
> I do have a bread machine and have worked on a couple of recipes to get a good loaf...making it myself seems natural and intuitive, whereas, when I use the machine, I have to be mindful to warm up the pan first, be very careful in adding the ingredients and be very cognizant of the flour type, etc. Not nearly as rewarding for me.


I did do mine by hand for some 35 years, but when the arthritis made it too painful, the breadmaker came into use- thanks to a gift from my Dad. At present it seems unlikely I will replace the bread maker- I am enjoying the greater flexibility of using the Kenwood- and measurements are not as critical.


----------



## Lurker 2

BJohn4223 said:


> OK - first of all I want to say that I found this post entirely by accident. I am fairly new to the web site (look at the daily email with coffee every morning) and was intrigued by the title. I fell in love with Sam almost instantly, and spent the next hour skimming over the posts. Will go back and peruse them in detail later after I get dressed and my family settled. Can anyone participate in this link? You all seem like such good friends and I would so like to get to know all of you.
> 
> Bonnie


Dear Bonnie, that is great that you decided to come to the Tea Party, we welcome all who choose to speak, and the many who merely observe. Sam is a fine host, and will welcome you himself! We love to share our work, and recipes- as you have noticed, and also have a listening ear if you need to vent.
We look forward to hearing from you again!


----------



## Designer1234

I am not sure whether I will be able to post tomorrow morning and I know Marianne will be busy with Gwen so I am sending her Birthday wishes a bit early.

*Happy Birthday Marianne*! I hope you have a wonderful time with Gwen Cindy and Mom and a better year than this past one healthwise and otherwise. We love you dearly.

Here is your Bear wall hanging - also a work in progress taken when I was thread painting the bear. Shirley


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Seeing a new pain Dr. If I could only beat this depression. I keep trying like I'm sure most of you know it is easier said then done. That is one of the reasons I haven't been on. I don't like to be a Debbie Downer. I like helping others if I can...oh well. I do miss ever one so much. I think everyone is the best!!! Well I'm trying to find my external drive. That is where I put my pictures from my trip on and for some odd ball reason it went whoosh into cyberspace. DH said his did the same thing. So I'll keep trying to show you all some of my pictures but for now I'll show you pictures of my brothers and sister.


Love your pictures...it's wonderful to have that family history in photos.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Bonnie, that is great that you decided to come to the Tea Party, we welcome all who choose to speak, and the many who merely observe. Sam is a fine host, and will welcome you himself! We love to share our work, and recipes- as you have noticed, and also have a listening ear if you need to vent.
> We look forward to hearing from you again!


I agree - this is a great forum and we are all great friends. I hope you will join us. welcome indeed.


----------



## iamsam

these sound good bulldog - thanks.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Purl2Diva, here are 2 favorites at our church
> 
> Chocolate Éclair
> .
> 
> Banana Pudding


----------



## iamsam

I want to make myself a pair of fingerless gloves that have the fingers down to between the first and second knuckle (for some reason that doesn't look right) in a wool yarn - my bedroom stays cool so that would help.

sam



darowil said:


> Sorlenna today is a cold day- haven't had that many and winter is almost over. Well i was wearing 'your' mittens ready to go out and David looked at them and said something and I said yeah they're Sorlennas mittens. Blank look from him for some reason. Explained that you designed them. And he said I've been sitting here trying to work out how to keep my hands warm and still use my computer. So now I've committed myslef to making him a pair (maybe ot your frilly ones!) but in the meantime found him a plain pair I knitted a few years ago for England- they had a cap over the top but I put one on the wrong way so it hangs from the palm instead of the top! And as I didn't ever get a button or anything similar on them it does hang. But they will do for now- only a few more weeks of cold weather most likely anyway. But the next few days are cold so they may get a fair bit of use.


----------



## jknappva

BJohn4223 said:


> OK - first of all I want to say that I found this post entirely by accident. I am fairly new to the web site (look at the daily email with coffee every morning) and was intrigued by the title. I fell in love with Sam almost instantly, and spent the next hour skimming over the posts. Will go back and peruse them in detail later after I get dressed and my family settled. Can anyone participate in this link? You all seem like such good friends and I would so like to get to know all of you.
> 
> So glad you found us by accident!! Sam is a love and we all think of him as a brother as we think of each other as sisters.
> We love it when new people join in and become regulars. We all do some type of needlework...I crochet and knit although I have done a lot of cross-stitch in the past.
> I'm retired and have been for almost 20 yrs and wonder how I ever found time to work!
> Hope you come back often...post pictures of your part of our wonderful world, share some of your handiwork and, of course, share recipes...we love to eat as much as we love to do our needlework!!
> juneK


----------



## iamsam

a quick desert for unexpected company - thanks soc.

that are you knitting right now

sam



soc said:


> The easiest non bake dessert ever.
> 
> Fluff!
> 
> thaw out a tub or two of cool whip. fold fruit flavored yogurt in. you are done.
> Our favorite is lemon yogurt. makes the lightest dessert ever. keeps well in the frig. I put it into a clear glass bowl and garnish the top with a few pieces of fruit matching the fruit in the yogurt, mint leaves.
> 
> We tried it with chocolate flavored yogurt and tossed m&ms on top. not too bad (I am not fond of chocolate yogurt).


----------



## iamsam

the picture is outstanding myfanwy - I would hang that on the wall if it was larger.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just a by the way- I was looking up some information on our volcanoes and found this aerial view of the three in the central North Island (Te Ika a Maui)...
> 
> from the north (the southern shores of Lake Taupo) looking south.
> 
> closest: Tongariro, then in the middle Ngauruhoe, and in the distance, Ruapehu.


----------



## iamsam

can you see them from where you live?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> They are particularly beautiful in the sunrise- when the snow turns pink.


----------



## iamsam

the more I see of your backyard the more I just want to move in to your little gazebo and live there.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. I am way behind on catch up and there's no chance of it at the moment. Action packed day with the gks today - archery, biking, tree climbing, games, picnic. I shall be knitting (hopefully) the dreaded DB. On second restart already!!!!
> 
> Sending happy Saturday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photos for Saturday .......


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I want to make myself a pair of fingerless gloves that have the fingers down to between the first and second knuckle (for some reason that doesn't look right) in a wool yarn - my bedroom stays cool so that would help.
> 
> sam


I am in the middle of making a pair- they are perhaps more accurately half-fingered!


----------



## pammie1234

Welcome, Bonnie, and any other newcomers I may have missed.


----------



## iamsam

a man that can multitask can do anything he puts his mind to. rothlmao

good luck with the job - I kind of miss working - it gave me a reason to get up in the morning.

I've always wanted to go to branson for some reason - gary's parents go every year I think. I think the flea markets would be a blast. i'm with you on the two hour shows.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> sam, we are heading north towards Branson Missouri, beautiful country, we usually do a ton of walking and hit the outlet malls, we usually don't care to see the country music shows, if it were somewhere we could wander in and out, might be interested but a 2 hr show, not our thing.
> we like to wander through the flea markets and whatever like that, also i will be checking out any yarn shops.
> just a get away.
> i have put in a couple apps to go to work at the hosptial, i am applying for jobs, should they open up in the surgical dept. as a steralizer of equipment and instruments. also the lab dept. which will be merely taking meds to and fro to floors, i said i wouldn't mind a job in one of those areas, should they open up, i want something i can work and just leave, nothing mind pressing. as the hosp. is 4 bks from us, i can easily walk if need be. we will see, (but i did state i wouldn't want to go to work untill after our vac. dates) i don't really want to work, but there are some things i want and it would make it happen sooner. like gas fire place in living room, new carpet, also want the old wall paper in lr. taken down and repainted. it might mean paying our house off sooner also. i would give up cleaning the church, which i have done for over 10 yrs. anyway, if it is meant to be, then it will happen. (also since this is Keagans senior yr, i could help out with his expenses) oh well such is life :roll:
> i really don't know other than his mom said he is not going away from home to get his basics, since we have a community collage here. he is ready to spread his wings and fly, that young man, loves adventure and mom is dreading it. so wants to make sure he is able to cope. i think he will go into some sort of computer stuff. never know. he is a braniac and as he tells me often can multi task :?


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> can you see them from where you live?
> 
> sam


No- I would have to drive nearly three hours to be on a level with the first mountain. But they were part of my landscape when I was flying as a 15/16/17 year old. Also we used to drive down to Wellington quite often, and they are the major feature of the desert area. (Not a desert such as you know in the States- but limited rainfall, and frequently snow in winter- the Army uses it as a training ground)


----------



## iamsam

what what - bonnie? did I miss this - thought I caught all the newbies. but welcome bonnie - we are here all week - empty chairs and fresh hot tea always available - hoping you join us as often as you can - we'll be looking for you.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Welcome, Bonnie, and any other newcomers I may have missed.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> I want to make myself a pair of fingerless gloves that have the fingers down to between the first and second knuckle (for some reason that doesn't look right) in a wool yarn - my bedroom stays cool so that would help.
> 
> sam


I use a mitten pattern and stop knitting when I have the hand part as long as I want -- then put on a short cuff at the end. then you can either putt in 1/2 a thumb or leave just the opening for the thumb- here is a picture of them which are part of a set.

use a mitten pattern to decide on the number of caston stitches - follow the pattern - add the increases as mentioned in the pattern -- put a piece of yarn through the thumb stitches-- follow the pattern and when it is long enough make a short cuff at the finger end of the fingerless mittens instead of finishing the mitten as in the pattern. Then go back and pick up the stitches as in the pattern - do a few rows making a bit of length for the thumb and cast off. Very simple and they are really warm. I wear mine at night quite often -- I have even made a shorter pair to wear to type on the computer. but for book reading you can make them longer.

note - I like the mittens better than the fingerless gloves as I like the freedom of movement in your hand and they are just as warm so consider doing them instead Sam, a lot easier too.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what what - bonnie? did I miss this - thought I caught all the newbies. but welcome bonnie - we are here all week - empty chairs and fresh hot tea always available - hoping you join us as often as you can - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> sam


Page 22 Sam!


----------



## iamsam

your pictures are just the right size nicho - you don't need to make them any smaller.

great looking bridge - what fun driving around and finding them.

sam

how did it go driving on the "right" side of the road.



nicho said:


> Thanks Sam. I notice that my photos are huge. I must learn how to post pictures that are smaller files. Maybe someone here can tell me what to do. Interesting that you grew up around Bedford. We spent the night there after our day at Gettysburg and were happy to find it was the home of 14+ covered bridges. Spent the morning of our departure driving around the Bedford countryside to find them. I think we stopped after tracking down 10 of them, but it was worth it. Pretty country. Here's another bridge for you.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Does it strike anyone else funny that any of us have family suffering from cold hands...... and the cobblers kids have no shoes!!! Knit that man some fingerless gloves darowil!!!!!


darowil said:


> Sorlenna today is a cold day- haven't had that many and winter is almost over. Well i was wearing 'your' mittens ready to go out and David looked at them and said something and I said yeah they're Sorlennas mittens. Blank look from him for some reason. Explained that you designed them. And he said I've been sitting here trying to work out how to keep my hands warm and still use my computer. So now I've committed myslef to making him a pair (maybe ot your frilly ones!) but in the meantime found him a plain pair I knitted a few years ago for England- they had a cap over the top but I put one on the wrong way so it hangs from the palm instead of the top! And as I didn't ever get a button or anything similar on them it does hang. But they will do for now- only a few more weeks of cold weather most likely anyway. But the next few days are cold so they may get a fair bit of use.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> your pictures are just the right size nicho - you don't need to make them any smaller.
> 
> great looking bridge - what fun driving around and finding them.
> 
> sam
> 
> how did it go driving on the "right" side of the road.


SAM!!!!!!!


----------



## Pontuf

Welcome Bonnie! And greetings from Scottsdale AZ. AZSticks will be on and she is in Kngman. So we have a few representing our beautiful state ARIZONA

Pontuf



BJohn4223 said:


> OK - first of all I want to say that I found this post entirely by accident. I am fairly new to the web site (look at the daily email with coffee every morning) and was intrigued by the title. I fell in love with Sam almost instantly, and spent the next hour skimming over the posts. Will go back and peruse them in detail later after I get dressed and my family settled. Can anyone participate in this link? You all seem like such good friends and I would so like to get to know all of you.
> 
> I am a semi-retired lady who has recently found time to rekindle my passion for all types of needle work. I have cross stitched for years off and on, and crocheted a few things, but am finding a new passion for knitting. I'm such a newbie that I am not familiar with a lot of the terms so have enjoyed the KP site to help me reconnect to the craft and begin learning what I need to know.
> 
> I live in Arizona where the heat in the summer makes it uncomfortable to craft with heavy yarns but have started a throw for one of my daughters for Christmas and recently took a class in broomstick lace and have crocheted a couple of scarves. They are drying on the ironing board or I would take pictures and post them. I'm very proud of what I've done so far.
> 
> I came back to knitting when my youngest daughter, Angela (she and her two children, Asia and Noah, live with me), decided she wanted to learn how to knit. So - we are learning together. Our evenings are spent doing some type of needle work while watching TV or a movie with the children before they go to bed.
> 
> I am home most of the day during the week, caring for my three year old grandson, Noah, cleaning house, laundry, working part time from home, and keeping up with the rest of my family - my sister, Kathy, here in AZ, a son, John, his wife, Tonia, and their daughter, Delaney Faire in upstate New York, and two other daughters, Rebecca and her son, Gunnar, and Lisa, are here in AZ.
> 
> I love to cook (from a long line of home cooks) and have converted a lot of my grandmother's recipes for my use as I am diabetic. I wanted to share a recipe for peanut butter cookies that are a favorite at my house. The recipe only makes about 18 cookies but they are quick (takes about 30 minutes start to finish), easy and gluten free.
> 
> Peanut Butter Cookies:
> 
> 1 cup peanut butter (any kind)
> 1 cup sugar (or 1/2 cup of Splenda Blend)
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 1 egg
> 
> Mix peanut butter and sugar together with wooden spoon until well blended. Add egg and vanilla and mix well.
> 
> Roll into balls and place on non-greased cookie sheet, make cross hatch design on top of cookies with fork.
> 
> Bake 10 minutes in 350 degree oven. Let cool for about a minute before removing from pan and cook on racks. Eat warm, cold, frozen, or any way you like them.
> 
> Splenda blend works very well and makes the cookies the same consistency as baking with regular sugar. Be careful because if you drop one it will shatter all over the floor into crumbs - it is definitely a melt in your mouth cookie.
> 
> Splenda granualated sugar and other types of artificial sweetener (grocery store brands of blend sweeteners) make a harder, denser cookie and don't bake as well so they are hard and I won't use it to bake with.
> 
> Hope to share more recipes with you soon. We do lots of baking at my house so there is always something in and out of the oven.
> 
> Thank you for letting me crash today.
> 
> Bonnie


----------



## Pontuf

Shirley, just beautiful!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> I use a mitten pattern and stop knitting when I have the hand part as long as I want -- then put on a short cuff at the end. then you can either putt in 1/2 a thumb or leave just the opening for the thumb- here is a picture of them which are part of a set.
> 
> use a mitten pattern to decide on the number of caston stitches - follow the pattern - add the increases as mentioned in the pattern -- put a piece of yarn through the thumb stitches-- follow the pattern and when it is long enough make a short cuff at the finger end of the fingerless mittens instead of finishing the mitten as in the pattern. Then go back and pick up the stitches as in the pattern - do a few rows making a bit of length for the thumb and cast off. Very simple and they are really warm. I wear mine at night quite often -- I have even made a shorter pair to wear to type on the computer. but for book reading you can make them longer.
> 
> note - I like the mittens better than the fingerless gloves as I like the freedom of movement in your hand and they are just as warm so consider doing them instead Sam, a lot easier too.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> the more I see of your backyard the more I just want to move in to your little gazebo and live there.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, the fairies said they would make room for you!

Just got in after an day full of activities - archery (I had a go), adventure playground, swimming, picnic, computer games, fish and chips.

Here is a photo of three very worn out gks.


----------



## PurpleFi

ps. Dreambird no further on as I have unpicked it AGAIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pontuf

BEAUTIFUL Shirley!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> I am not sure whether I will be able to post tomorrow morning and I know Marianne will be busy with Gwen so I am sending her Birthday wishes a bit early.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Marianne*! I hope you have a wonderful time with Gwen Cindy and Mom and a better year than this past one healthwise and otherwise. We love you dearly.
> 
> Here is your Bear wall hanging - also a work in progress taken when I was thread painting the bear. Shirley


----------



## Pontuf

Beautiful children. They look like they stepped out of Harry Potter!



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, the fairies said they would make room for you!
> 
> Just got in after an day full of activities - archery (I had a go), adventure playground, swimming, picnic, computer games, fish and chips.
> 
> Here is a photo of three very worn out gks.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> I want to make myself a pair of fingerless gloves that have the fingers down to between the first and second knuckle (for some reason that doesn't look right) in a wool yarn - my bedroom stays cool so that would help.
> 
> sam


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/treads-a-tipless-gloves-pattern

I was just looking at these a day or so ago--they look suitable for either men or women, I thought.


----------



## Sorlenna

pammie1234 said:


> Welcome, Bonnie, and any other newcomers I may have missed.


Ditto!



AZ Sticks said:


> Does it strike anyone else funny that any of us have family suffering from cold hands...... and the cobblers kids have no shoes!!! Knit that man some fingerless gloves darowil!!!!!


I've offered, and he won't wear them. I have knitted some for the girls, though.


----------



## Sorlenna

PurpleFi said:


> ps. Dreambird no further on as I have unpicked it AGAIN!!!!!!!!!


Where, exactly, my dear, do things go awry? We need to get you going forward here!


----------



## iamsam

have it copied and in my document file with a couple ofther patterns on the page. thanks darowil - it looks like a fun knit. now to look for some yarn.

sam



darowil said:


> Sam don't know if you saw this in todays digest, an elephant blanket witht the link to a free pattern. But Bentley could well be getting too big for it soon- I didnt look at it's size.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192967-1.html


----------



## Bobglory

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> A while back, well... quite a while - I posted a recipe for stuffed mushrooms, but I had no pictures (not of my mushrooms) then ('cose I'm so smart I forgot to take pictures). So... I made them again (not in the really big mushrooms I usually use, but... still) - and remembered - too late, I suppose - to take pictures. So now - better late than never? - I'm posting pictures of how I make mushrooms... Ok, Stefan is the one with the knife.


They look delicious!

Gigi


----------



## iamsam

a great think to do - they were all so young - what a tragedy for those 19 families and for everyone actually.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Woke up can't go back to sleep!
> The fundraiser is today Saturday for the families of the 19 firefighters.
> BBQ, 5 bands, silent auction so shopping....lets hope it's a big success and raises lots of money for the families.


----------



## iamsam

that looks like a great cup of coffee.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning and Happy day to you sweet lady.
> 
> A warm steamy brew just for you.


----------



## iamsam

another outstanding piece of knitted art daralene - you continually astound me with your talent - this is beautiful. no wonder they wanted to keep it - it looks perfect from here.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam, thanks for the wonderful recipes. The first one is like the beginning of our salad. DH made one for me and had it all ready with a proud smile on his face when I got home. He was also not visible at first as he was running around, even perspiring, trying to clean the place up before I got back. LOL Love the tips, which are always great. Had to laugh with you suggesting Heidi and Gary find time to make a playmate for Bentley. I could hear the lead balloon dropping all the way in NY. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jvallas, love your avatar. Beautiful knitting.
> Now the rest of your recipe sounds like our salad recipe too. We put just about everything in it including smokin' bakin' tempeh.
> 
> I started thanking people for their prayers and healing wishes for my mother and found I was on last week's KTP so I want to thank all of you so much. I hope Zoe's dad is ok. I know how much our words of encouragement and prayers mean to one another. THANK YOU so much dear friends.
> 
> Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder Gwen made and gave all of us at the KTP. I love, love, love it. The blanket was called light plum but I would say lilac. You can see a little of my Russian Sage and lavender out the dining room window. Can you tell I like purple too? Had a little trouble knitting with this yarn but I wanted something my niece could throw in the washer and dryer. This is the niece that was in Haiti running an orphanage and now she and her husband are home. This will be my sister's 11th grandchild and her FIRST granddaughter. :thumbup: I'm so excited about this blanket. Absolutely love the Tree of Life pattern as I love trees and all they represent. When I was a little girl and had problems I would go out in the woods by the creek and lean against a tree feeling it knew all I was feeling. More feelings about trees and all good unless I am raking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna said:


> Where, exactly, my dear, do things go awry? We need to get you going forward here!


Hi Sorlenna, thanks for the offer - can you please jump on the next plane over here!!!! I get it started ok,get going on the feather,get past the quill, nearly finish the feather and then get in a right muddle. First time I did it I got the feather done ok and went wrong on the nest bit, so I am progressing backwards. I have made a note of the rows rather thank the steps and have marked the right side. I think I just need to give myself some quiet time to get started. I will not give up. One day it WILL be finished. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Bjohn glad you found us, come back often we are addicting!

Pontuf hope the benefit went well did you make cup cakes?

Stawberry glad to see you again, hope you get some help and relief soon.

More green beans to.pick, got 3 dozen ears of corn for cutting off the cob and freezing, cut up a cantaloupe and a watermelon for the week. Back to work!


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely work kate - he is going to look "up town" in that sweater.

sam



KateB said:


> It's nearly 2.30pm here and I'm not even dressed yet!  I've been up since 9.30, but I was knitting an aran jumper for Luke - and nearly going bananas with it! :shock: I've not done any aran patterns before, but it wasn't the main pattern that was the problem it was the shaping for the neck. It told you where to decrease and then glibly said 'pattern next 10 stitches' and I had no idea where I was in the patterning! Anyhow after a bit of frogging and tinking I think I finally got it worked it out.
> Need to go now and get showered and dressed before it's time to get undressed again!


----------



## Bobglory

You know, my DH just has no since of adventure. We finally made the trip to Costco today ..... 

I was happily browsing through the aisles on one of their complimentary scooters and it seems DH kept "loosing" me. Rather than getting into the spirit of the day and engaging in a bit of hide and seek he chose to gripe about how he never had trouble keeping track of me before LOL. I look at it as my way keeping him mentally sharp and physically agile and this is a good thing right?

Then onto Target where I found that his faith in my depth perception is about equal to his sense of adventure. All I kept hearing was "look out" or "oh Jesus" ... somehow I don't think it was meant prayerfully lol. 

The icing on the cake came when he thought I had gotten a wee bit too close as I zipped by the rear of a gentleman bent over in the aisle. Now, I will fully admit that particular scenario did get me into a wee bit of trouble once before.. but I didn't hit anyone this time. I hear the sweet voice of my loving DH behind me saying "well he isn't going to have to shave his ass for awhile". I nearly wet myself!

I guess when I think about it, the fact that he actually drove me to the stores AND went in with me must mean that he has a sense of adventure after all lol.

Gigi


----------



## iamsam

how good to see you strawberry - you have been absent far too long - how are you doing?

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Jvallas,Love the recipe and your Avatar. Where did you get the pattern? Love it Love it Love it!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> ps. Dreambird no further on as I have unpicked it AGAIN!!!!!!!!!


(

Have gotten as far as reading it today. Still haven't attempted it.

OPPs forgot to comment on how handsome your grandsons are and what a lovely young lady your grand daughter is.


----------



## iamsam

those look yummy handyfamily - could you reprint the recipe for us again please.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> A while back, well... quite a while - I posted a recipe for stuffed mushrooms, but I had no pictures (not of my mushrooms) then ('cose I'm so smart I forgot to take pictures). So... I made them again (not in the really big mushrooms I usually use, but... still) - and remembered - too late, I suppose - to take pictures. So now - better late than never? - I'm posting pictures of how I make mushrooms... Ok, Stefan is the one with the knife.


----------



## pacer

Angora....Tree of Life baby blanket is coming along nicely. How did the performance go for the kids? Still praying for mom's recovery and your well being as well. Would love to see you again next year.

Marianne....Wishing you a happy birthday a day early as I will be gone most of tomorrow. Church in the AM and teaching a cowl knitting class in the afternoon and then visiting with another customer afterwards. 

Nico...your trip looks like it was wonderful.

Had a wonderful time today. Went to do my workout early and then took a boy from our church to the movies and out to lunch. His dad is gone for 2 weeks with the military and then will be home for a few days and gone most of Sept. as well. The family has children so I took the only boy and got him out of the house for a few hours so Mom could get some stuff done. My oldest DS went with me which was a blessing. He was so good with the little guy and they talked movies and video games. My son took him to the bathroom and made sure he washed his hands super well when the little guy touched a bread roll that had an egg rub on it. I had the epipen and liquid benydryl with me, but preferred to not have to use it. Glad the kid did not eat it before we found out it had an egg rub on it. 
Got another pair of mittens in progress and need to start airplane sweaters for the niece and nephew.

Praying for safe travels and blessings to everyone this weekend.


----------



## iamsam

looks great sorlenna - love the skulls.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat with my skull chart. It turned out a bit larger, but I think that's okay!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie....welcome to the group...absolutely, we encourage everyone to join the tea party..Sam is awesome and you'll get to know everyone quite quickly. Your needle work sounds awesome and we like recipes as much as knitting patterns, so you'll be asked to share. Thanks for the peanut butter cookies.



BJohn4223 said:


> OK - first of all I want to say that I found this post entirely by accident. I am fairly new to the web site (look at the daily email with coffee every morning) and was intrigued by the title. I fell in love with Sam almost instantly, and spent the next hour skimming over the posts. Will go back and peruse them in detail later after I get dressed and my family settled. Can anyone participate in this link? You all seem like such good friends and I would so like to get to know all of you.
> 
> I am a semi-retired lady who has recently found time to rekindle my passion for all types of needle work. I have cross stitched for years off and on, and crocheted a few things, but am finding a new passion for knitting. I'm such a newbie that I am not familiar with a lot of the terms so have enjoyed the KP site to help me reconnect to the craft and begin learning what I need to know.
> 
> I live in Arizona where the heat in the summer makes it uncomfortable to craft with heavy yarns but have started a throw for one of my daughters for Christmas and recently took a class in broomstick lace and have crocheted a couple of scarves. They are drying on the ironing board or I would take pictures and post them. I'm very proud of what I've done so far.
> 
> I came back to knitting when my youngest daughter, Angela (she and her two children, Asia and Noah, live with me), decided she wanted to learn how to knit. So - we are learning together. Our evenings are spent doing some type of needle work while watching TV or a movie with the children before they go to bed.
> 
> I am home most of the day during the week, caring for my three year old grandson, Noah, cleaning house, laundry, working part time from home, and keeping up with the rest of my family - my sister, Kathy, here in AZ, a son, John, his wife, Tonia, and their daughter, Delaney Faire in upstate New York, and two other daughters, Rebecca and her son, Gunnar, and Lisa, are here in AZ.
> 
> I love to cook (from a long line of home cooks) and have converted a lot of my grandmother's recipes for my use as I am diabetic. I wanted to share a recipe for peanut butter cookies that are a favorite at my house. The recipe only makes about 18 cookies but they are quick (takes about 30 minutes start to finish), easy and gluten free.
> 
> Peanut Butter Cookies:
> 
> 1 cup peanut butter (any kind)
> 1 cup sugar (or 1/2 cup of Splenda Blend)
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 1 egg
> 
> Mix peanut butter and sugar together with wooden spoon until well blended. Add egg and vanilla and mix well.
> 
> Roll into balls and place on non-greased cookie sheet, make cross hatch design on top of cookies with fork.
> 
> Bake 10 minutes in 350 degree oven. Let cool for about a minute before removing from pan and cook on racks. Eat warm, cold, frozen, or any way you like them.
> 
> Splenda blend works very well and makes the cookies the same consistency as baking with regular sugar. Be careful because if you drop one it will shatter all over the floor into crumbs - it is definitely a melt in your mouth cookie.
> 
> Splenda granualated sugar and other types of artificial sweetener (grocery store brands of blend sweeteners) make a harder, denser cookie and don't bake as well so they are hard and I won't use it to bake with.
> 
> Hope to share more recipes with you soon. We do lots of baking at my house so there is always something in and out of the oven.
> 
> Thank you for letting me crash today.
> 
> Bonnie


----------



## iamsam

great pictures strawberry.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Seeing a new pain Dr. If I could only beat this depression. I keep trying like I'm sure most of you know it is easier said then done. That is one of the reasons I haven't been on. I don't like to be a Debbie Downer. I like helping others if I can...oh well. I do miss ever one so much. I think everyone is the best!!! Well I'm trying to find my external drive. That is where I put my pictures from my trip on and for some odd ball reason it went whoosh into cyberspace. DH said his did the same thing. So I'll keep trying to show you all some of my pictures but for now I'll show you pictures of my brothers and sister.


----------



## iamsam

it's been cool here also karena - i'm hoping that doesn't mean a harsh winter.

sam



Karena said:


> Sam,
> Wishing you all the fun and relaxation in Seattle. The Olympic Park is beautiful. Enjoy. Someday I plan to spend a few day there again.
> Funny you should include snaking a drain with a coat hanger, just did that in my shower. It does work well, especially since the drain makes a 90 degree turn just about 8 inches down.
> Thinking about apple and peanut butter. Good idea for breakfast, baking comes later. Can't wait.
> So. California weather has been weird this year, little fog in June, but still cooler than I ever remember, little ocean breeze here although we are about 8 miles east and behind the Santa Monica Mountians. A/C off in July? Unheard of. The breeze gets thru somehow, thankfully. Can't beat the California cool nights, that saves you.
> Kaen


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, check these out: there are some more free ones on Ravelry. I want to do some in superwash merino sock yarn...lighter-weight---still warm, but not bulky.



thewren said:


> I want to make myself a pair of fingerless gloves that have the fingers down to between the first and second knuckle (for some reason that doesn't look right) in a wool yarn - my bedroom stays cool so that would help.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

I posted a couple links for Sam, but would love to see what you're working on...and have you pass along any hints in doing them...it looks like it would be quite fiddly to do the 1/2 fingers.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am in the middle of making a pair- they are perhaps more accurately half-fingered!


----------



## Bobglory

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, the fairies said they would make room for you!
> 
> Just got in after an day full of activities - archery (I had a go), adventure playground, swimming, picnic, computer games, fish and chips.
> 
> Here is a photo of three very worn out gks.


The are beautiful! Sounds like a good time was had by all!

Gigi


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party bjohn - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope that you will be regular visitor - we love to have new people join in. there is always an empty chair and fresh hot tea so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

sam



BJohn4223 said:


> OK - first of all I want to say that I found this post entirely by accident. I am fairly new to the web site (look at the daily email with coffee every morning) and was intrigued by the title.


----------



## iamsam

great picture Shirley -- love the bear.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I am not sure whether I will be able to post tomorrow morning and I know Marianne will be busy with Gwen so I am sending her Birthday wishes a bit early.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Marianne*! I hope you have a wonderful time with Gwen Cindy and Mom and a better year than this past one healthwise and otherwise. We love you dearly.
> 
> Here is your Bear wall hanging - also a work in progress taken when I was thread painting the bear. Shirley


----------



## iamsam

I am going out for dinner with my friend ed tonight - settled on applebee's. see you in a little while.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

We've missed you Strawberry!!! love the little girl pictures.... you were are cutie- oh and still are by the way!!!!!!!!! Hope you hang out more often - we are easy to talk to you know!!! luv-AZ


Strawberry4u said:


> Yes for now it is....LOL Thank you for being so kind on seeing me again


----------



## Sorlenna

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sorlenna, thanks for the offer - can you please jump on the next plane over here!!!! I get it started ok,get going on the feather,get past the quill, nearly finish the feather and then get in a right muddle. First time I did it I got the feather done ok and went wrong on the nest bit, so I am progressing backwards. I have made a note of the rows rather thank the steps and have marked the right side. I think I just need to give myself some quiet time to get started. I will not give up. One day it WILL be finished. :thumbup:


Oh, wouldn't I love to visit! 

So is it where you change back to the main color and do the super short rows? The ones that only have 4, 5, etc. stitches?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> I've offered, and he won't wear them. I have knitted some for the girls, though.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Will you be making creamed corn for the freezer?????


Pup lover said:


> Bjohn glad you found us, come back often we are addicting!
> 
> Pontuf hope the benefit went well did you make cup cakes?
> 
> Stawberry glad to see you again, hope you get some help and relief soon.
> 
> More green beans to.pick, got 3 dozen ears of corn for cutting off the cob and freezing, cut up a cantaloupe and a watermelon for the week. Back to work!


----------



## Bobglory

Angora1 said:


> Sam, thanks for the wonderful recipes. The first one is like the beginning of our salad. DH made one for me and had it all ready with a proud smile on his face when I got home. He was also not visible at first as he was running around, even perspiring, trying to clean the place up before I got back. LOL Love the tips, which are always great. Had to laugh with you suggesting Heidi and Gary find time to make a playmate for Bentley. I could hear the lead balloon dropping all the way in NY. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jvallas, love your avatar. Beautiful knitting.
> Now the rest of your recipe sounds like our salad recipe too. We put just about everything in it including smokin' bakin' tempeh.
> 
> I started thanking people for their prayers and healing wishes for my mother and found I was on last week's KTP so I want to thank all of you so much. I hope Zoe's dad is ok. I know how much our words of encouragement and prayers mean to one another. THANK YOU so much dear friends.
> 
> Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder Gwen made and gave all of us at the KTP. I love, love, love it. The blanket was called light plum but I would say lilac. You can see a little of my Russian Sage and lavender out the dining room window. Can you tell I like purple too? Had a little trouble knitting with this yarn but I wanted something my niece could throw in the washer and dryer. This is the niece that was in Haiti running an orphanage and now she and her husband are home. This will be my sister's 11th grandchild and her FIRST granddaughter. :thumbup: I'm so excited about this blanket. Absolutely love the Tree of Life pattern as I love trees and all they represent. When I was a little girl and had problems I would go out in the woods by the creek and lean against a tree feeling it knew all I was feeling. More feelings about trees and all good unless I am raking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


The blanket is gorgeous and sure to become an heirloom. I love it.

Gigi


----------



## soc

thewren said:


> a quick desert for unexpected company - thanks soc.
> 
> that are you knitting right now
> 
> sam


I am working on 22.5 degrees by the lady who made up the Leftie. I do not wear scarves or shawlettes or shawls. My SIL does and I thought I would do this one and see if she likes it before I try to tackle a Leftie. I have never made a shawl before.

I am new to the Tea Party. what a nice idea and nice group of people. I learned to knit when I was around 8 or 9 at Sears. My mother didn't learn....She is now living with us and I am pretty much house bound because she is very needy and demanding. We cannot do much because she doesn't want to do anything or let anyone else do anything either. The psychiatrist says she has a personality disorder and while we can control the worst of her fury outbreaks, she will never change. My father died a little over a year ago and he was the only one who could manage her, sort of.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Welcome to Bonnie and all the other newcomers over the last few days. Angora your blanket is wonderful, Kate your jumper for Luke is going to be great!!! Purplefi - you may be having trouble with the DB but you did a great job on the Grandchildren!!! They are all just beautiful!!!! Sending my love and support for all that need it - hope that heart aches and headaches are minimal for all this week. We seem to be about to get a nice little T-storm, so I think I will shut this down for a while and do some knitting. ttyl - AZ


----------



## Bobglory

KateB said:


> It's nearly 2.30pm here and I'm not even dressed yet!  I've been up since 9.30, but I was knitting an aran jumper for Luke - and nearly going bananas with it! :shock: I've not done any aran patterns before, but it wasn't the main pattern that was the problem it was the shaping for the neck. It told you where to decrease and then glibly said 'pattern next 10 stitches' and I had no idea where I was in the patterning! Anyhow after a bit of frogging and tinking I think I finally got it worked it out.
> Need to go now and get showered and dressed before it's time to get undressed again!


Wow! That looks great! I can't wait to see it finished.

Gigi


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> (
> 
> Have gotten as far as reading it today. Still haven't attempted it.
> 
> OPPs forgot to comment on how handsome your grandsons are and what a lovely young lady your grand daughter is.


Thanks Caren, yes my gks are rather gorgeous, but then again I am biased. Let me know when you start your dreambird and I can help you make the same mistakes as me!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, wouldn't I love to visit!
> 
> So is it where you change back to the main color and do the super short rows? The ones that only have 4, 5, etc. stitches?


Yes I think so. I have justed ripped it all back to the beginning so I will let you know when I get to the end of the feather and if you don't mind I may shout for help. :roll:


----------



## Bobglory

Designer1234 said:


> I am not sure whether I will be able to post tomorrow morning and I know Marianne will be busy with Gwen so I am sending her Birthday wishes a bit early.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Marianne*! I hope you have a wonderful time with Gwen Cindy and Mom and a better year than this past one healthwise and otherwise. We love you dearly.
> 
> Here is your Bear wall hanging - also a work in progress taken when I was thread painting the bear. Shirley


That is beyond gorgeous Shirley!

Gigi


----------



## pacer

Welcome Bonnie. As others have said, everyone is welcome. We are like family. We care about each other and support one another. 

Pontuf....praying for a successful fundraiser for the firefighters.

Strawberry...please stop in more and share some of your concerns. I learned to look for blessings each day especially when my 1st DS was born as we did not know if he would survive. He had many hurdles to overcome in order to stay alive. At that point I really learned to count my blessings and not my losses. I passed that approach to life onto him so that he would not be so discouraged. He is now a wonderful young man who still lives at home. I am loving having him at home as he is such a caring person.

Sam...I know you are a week away from your trip and your excitement must be building as ours was prior to the KAP. Have a wonderful time with your travels.

Purple...your grandchildren look wonderful and are probably having an awesome time with you. 

Take care everyone. My eyes are getting sleepy. A couple of times I have had to recheck what I am typing as some words repeat certain letters for way to long as I am fighting to stay awake.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorry not done a proper catch up. But hello to the new ones joining the tea party. Sending hugs and healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to everyone. I'm off to bed as BIL and his family are coming to visit tomorrow. Night night.


----------



## KateB

nittergma said:


> KateB I love the knitting pattern on your jumper. One day I'm going to learn how to do those stitches that make that braid, they look different than regular cables.


They are actually very easy. It's only an 8 row pattern and the reverse side is just a copy of the right side (if you know what I mean?!! :roll: ) so really only 4 rows to concentrate on. I tried another pattern before this one, which was written as a chart, but I've decided that I like the written instructions better (as on this pattern.)


----------



## Sorlenna

PurpleFi said:


> Yes I think so. I have justed ripped it all back to the beginning so I will let you know when I get to the end of the feather and if you don't mind I may shout for help. :roll:


Absolutely!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, yes my gks are rather gorgeous, but then again I am biased. Let me know when you start your dreambird and I can help you make the same mistakes as me!!!


Ok I will!!!  Always fun to have someone to make the mistakes with.

Your oldest grandson looks a lot like Grant's best friend from Canada. His mum and dad moved from England not sure except from the northern part.


----------



## PurpleFi

AZ Sticks said:


> Welcome to Bonnie and all the other newcomers over the last few days. Angora your blanket is wonderful, Kate your jumper for Luke is going to be great!!! Purplefi - you may be having trouble with the DB but you did a great job on the Grandchildren!!! They are all just beautiful!!!! Sending my love and support for all that need it - hope that heart aches and headaches are minimal for all this week. We seem to be about to get a nice little T-storm, so I think I will shut this down for a while and do some knitting. ttyl - AZ


Hi AZ, thank you. I have both boys staying tomorrow night. Might need several glasses of wine. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

They are adorable....bet they were hungry when they got back.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, the fairies said they would make room for you!
> 
> Just got in after an day full of activities - archery (I had a go), adventure playground, swimming, picnic, computer games, fish and chips.
> 
> Here is a photo of three very worn out gks.


----------



## KateB

Strawberry4u said:


> Seeing a new pain Dr. If I could only beat this depression. I keep trying like I'm sure most of you know it is easier said then done. That is one of the reasons I haven't been on. I don't like to be a Debbie Downer. I like helping others if I can...oh well. I do miss ever one so much. I think everyone is the best!!! Well I'm trying to find my external drive. That is where I put my pictures from my trip on and for some odd ball reason it went whoosh into cyberspace. DH said his did the same thing. So I'll keep trying to show you all some of my pictures but for now I'll show you pictures of my brothers and sister.


Great photos!!


----------



## Southern Gal

BJohn4223 said:


> OK - first of all I want to say that I found this post entirely by accident. I am fairly new to the web site (look at the daily email with coffee every morning) and was intrigued by the title. I fell in love with Sam almost instantly, and spent the next hour skimming over the posts. Will go back and peruse them in detail later after I get dressed and my family settled. Can anyone participate in this link? You all seem like such good friends and I would so like to get to know all of you.
> 
> I am a semi-retired lady who has recently found time to rekindle my passion for all types of needle work. I have cross stitched for years off and on, and crocheted a few things, but am finding a new passion for knitting. I'm such a newbie that I am not familiar with a lot of the terms so have enjoyed the KP site to help me reconnect to the craft and begin learning what I need to know.
> 
> I live in Arizona where the heat in the summer makes it uncomfortable to craft with heavy yarns but have started a throw for one of my daughters for Christmas and recently took a class in broomstick lace and have crocheted a couple of scarves. They are drying on the ironing board or I would take pictures and post them. I'm very proud of what I've done so far.
> 
> I came back to knitting when my youngest daughter, Angela (she and her two children, Asia and Noah, live with me), decided she wanted to learn how to knit. So - we are learning together. Our evenings are spent doing some type of needle work while watching TV or a movie with the children before they go to bed.
> 
> I am home most of the day during the week, caring for my three year old grandson, Noah, cleaning house, laundry, working part time from home, and keeping up with the rest of my family - my sister, Kathy, here in AZ, a son, John, his wife, Tonia, and their daughter, Delaney Faire in upstate New York, and two other daughters, Rebecca and her son, Gunnar, and Lisa, are here in AZ.
> 
> I love to cook (from a long line of home cooks) and have converted a lot of my grandmother's recipes for my use as I am diabetic. I wanted to share a recipe for peanut butter cookies that are a favorite at my house. The recipe only makes about 18 cookies but they are quick (takes about 30 minutes start to finish), easy and gluten free.
> 
> Peanut Butter Cookies:
> 
> 1 cup peanut butter (any kind)
> 1 cup sugar (or 1/2 cup of Splenda Blend)
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 1 egg
> 
> Mix peanut butter and sugar together with wooden spoon until well blended. Add egg and vanilla and mix well.
> 
> Roll into balls and place on non-greased cookie sheet, make cross hatch design on top of cookies with fork.
> 
> Bake 10 minutes in 350 degree oven. Let cool for about a minute before removing from pan and cook on racks. Eat warm, cold, frozen, or any way you like them.
> 
> Splenda blend works very well and makes the cookies the same consistency as baking with regular sugar. Be careful because if you drop one it will shatter all over the floor into crumbs - it is definitely a melt in your mouth cookie.
> 
> Splenda granualated sugar and other types of artificial sweetener (grocery store brands of blend sweeteners) make a harder, denser cookie and don't bake as well so they are hard and I won't use it to bake with.
> 
> Hope to share more recipes with you soon. We do lots of baking at my house so there is always something in and out of the oven.
> 
> Thank you for letting me crash today.
> 
> Bonnie


Welcome,
We do enjoy new folks. I am going to try the recipe.my Bj loves peanut b. Cookies. 
A long time ago, I visited a friend in Scottsdale. Was certainly very different than our oak and pine trees.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Those look like they'd work out great -- I like that the fit is tight.



Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/treads-a-tipless-gloves-pattern
> 
> I was just looking at these a day or so ago--they look suitable for either men or women, I thought.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat with my skull chart. It turned out a bit larger, but I think that's okay!


Love the hat. Seth said it's a dinosaur hat. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

Enjoy yourself and hope Ed is doing well.



thewren said:


> I am going out for dinner with my friend ed tonight - settled on applebee's. see you in a little while.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

You do have a lot on your plate. I love the shawl...what yarn are you using. Looks like it's going to very pretty.



soc said:


> I am working on 22.5 degrees by the lady who made up the Leftie. I do not wear scarves or shawlettes or shawls. My SIL does and I thought I would do this one and see if she likes it before I try to tackle a Leftie. I have never made a shawl before.
> 
> I am new to the Tea Party. what a nice idea and nice group of people. I learned to knit when I was around 8 or 9 at Sears. My mother didn't learn....She is now living with us and I am pretty much house bound because she is very needy and demanding. We cannot do much because she doesn't want to do anything or let anyone else do anything either. The psychiatrist says she has a personality disorder and while we can control the worst of her fury outbreaks, she will never change. My father died a little over a year ago and he was the only one who could manage her, sort of.


----------



## oddball

Bobglory said:


> You know, my DH just has no since of adventure. We finally made the trip to Costco today .....
> 
> INow, I will fully admit that particular scenario did get me into a wee bit of trouble once before.. but I didn't hit anyone this time. I hear the sweet voice of my loving DH behind me saying "well he isn't going to have to shave his ass for awhile". I nearly wet myself!
> 
> I guess when I think about it, the fact that he actually drove me to the stores AND went in with me must mean that he has a sense of adventure after all lol.
> 
> Gigi


Oh Gigi, That is so funny, you made me laugh out loud. I can just imagine it. When my husband uses one of the shop buggies my daughter and I laugh all round the store because all we can here is the beeping of the horn where he is reversing. He always reckons that everyone walks out in front of him. We always know where he is. lol 
Lin x


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I posted a couple links for Sam, but would love to see what you're working on...and have you pass along any hints in doing them...it looks like it would be quite fiddly to do the 1/2 fingers.


I'll have to locate them first- when I thought I was leaving permanently at the end of September all got bundled together to go with me- 
a half finger is no more difficult than a full finger- simpler in some ways because there is not need to decrease. I make them on dpn's BTW- I prefer no seams- May be after I have had my inspection- (Wednesday for that)


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Does it strike anyone else funny that any of us have family suffering from cold hands...... and the cobblers kids have no shoes!!! Knit that man some fingerless gloves darowil!!!!!


Well, MY fingers stay cold a lot even when I'm knitting....and fingerless gloves tend to catch on the needles. But in the winter, I sleep with them on!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, the fairies said they would make room for you!
> 
> Just got in after an day full of activities - archery (I had a go), adventure playground, swimming, picnic, computer games, fish and chips.
> 
> Here is a photo of three very worn out gks.


They are darliings...although those boys have a mischievous sparkle in their eyes. Bet the grand-daughter keeps them in line.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bobglory said:


> You know, my DH just has no since of adventure. We finally made the trip to Costco today .....
> 
> I was happily browsing through the aisles on one of their complimentary scooters and it seems DH kept "loosing" me. Rather than getting into the spirit of the day and engaging in a bit of hide and seek he chose to gripe about how he never had trouble keeping track of me before LOL. I look at it as my way keeping him mentally sharp and physically agile and this is a good thing right?
> 
> Then onto Target where I found that his faith in my depth perception is about equal to his sense of adventure. All I kept hearing was "look out" or "oh Jesus" ... somehow I don't think it was meant prayerfully lol.
> 
> The icing on the cake came when he thought I had gotten a wee bit too close as I zipped by the rear of a gentleman bent over in the aisle. Now, I will fully admit that particular scenario did get me into a wee bit of trouble once before.. but I didn't hit anyone this time. I hear the sweet voice of my loving DH behind me saying "well he isn't going to have to shave his ass for awhile". I nearly wet myself!
> 
> I guess when I think about it, the fact that he actually drove me to the stores AND went in with me must mean that he has a sense of adventure after all lol.
> 
> Gigi


Oh, Gigi!!!! I absolutely love you!!!! I end up with a good 'belly laugh' at your antics or rather your way of looking at them!! I think your husband deserves an award for letting people know he was with you while you gallivanted arond the stores on the scooters!!!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pour away................


PurpleFi said:


> Hi AZ, thank you. I have both boys staying tomorrow night. Might need several glasses of wine. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

jknappva said:


> Well, MY fingers stay cold a lot even when I'm knitting....and fingerless gloves tend to catch on the needles. But in the winter, I sleep with them on!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Love the hat. Seth said it's a dinosaur hat. :-D


Thank you. I also got "dragon" as a response!


----------



## BJohn4223

Thank you all for the welcome - I am really enjoying the pictures and stories and have already written down some of the recipes. 

I am so enjoying the interaction and ability to share whatever is going on. I am planning to take some pictures this afternoon (when my camera battery is charged) to post sometime soon. In the meantime, here are a couple of pictures of a Lady Bug Tea set I crocheted for my two year old granddaughter's birthday last week. It is the first crocheting I had done is several years so really enjoyed it. Am making a Victorian tea set for my girlfriend for her birthday next month. Will post it when it's done.

Have to go clean the freezer and refrigerator and then will sit and stitch the rest of the afternoon. Will have two daughters and three grandchildren here for dinner later. We're having pulled pork that has been cooking since yesterday afternoon. Just shredded it and put it back in the crock pot. Smells yummy.

Bye for today -


----------



## sassafras123

Loved scooter story. We have to go to dr. Appt for DH on Monday that is a twonhourvdrive. I Dan rest in car. We may go to Costco at which oint I will have ton use electric cart. Pray for me and those around me.
I actually wentvto lubrary today and did about five kinutesbof weeding veg. Garden. BBTB it felt songood to be working in warm earth.


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear that it is depression that has been keeping you away- possibly your back troubles don't help with that either.
> The photos of you, and your family are a real treasure!


Strawberry4you, I feel sorry about your depression, too,& wonder if the Dr. could give you some painkillers that double to help lift depression at the same time. Your photos were lovely & cheered me up, they must bring back good memories for you.

Tessa


----------



## RookieRetiree

No hurry -- I know you have a lot going on. I have never made gloves or even mittens, so anything with a finger or thumb is outside of my realm of experience. Do you use short DPNs...I've been able to use those on some hats and on the decrease portion of the socks; so if need be, I can manage with them.



Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to locate them first- when I thought I was leaving permanently at the end of September all got bundled together to go with me-
> a half finger is no more difficult than a full finger- simpler in some ways because there is not need to decrease. I make them on dpn's BTW- I prefer no seams- May be after I have had my inspection- (Wednesday for that)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Your granddaughter is precious and the tea set is so clever...nice work. Yummm, pulled pork sandwiches. I think I'll need to get the crock pot out to make some next week.



BJohn4223 said:


> Thank you all for the welcome - I am really enjoying the pictures and stories and have already written down some of the recipes.
> 
> I am so enjoying the interaction and ability to share whatever is going on. I am planning to take some pictures this afternoon (when my camera battery is charged) to post sometime soon. In the meantime, here are a couple of pictures of a Lady Bug Tea set I crocheted for my two year old granddaughter's birthday last week. It is the first crocheting I had done is several years so really enjoyed it. Am making a Victorian tea set for my girlfriend for her birthday next month. Will post it when it's done.
> 
> Have to go clean the freezer and refrigerator and then will sit and stitch the rest of the afternoon. Will have two daughters and three grandchildren here for dinner later. We're having pulled pork that has been cooking since yesterday afternoon. Just shredded it and put it back in the crock pot. Smells yummy.
> 
> Bye for today -


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is very encouraging news..so glad that you are able to get out. I'll be the time in the dirt was very therapeutic.



sassafras123 said:


> Loved scooter story. We have to go to dr. Appt for DH on Monday that is a twonhourvdrive. I Dan rest in car. We may go to Costco at which oint I will have ton use electric cart. Pray for me and those around me.
> I actually wentvto lubrary today and did about five kinutesbof weeding veg. Garden. BBTB it felt songood to be working in warm earth.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> No hurry -- I know you have a lot going on. I have never made gloves or even mittens, so anything with a finger or thumb is outside of my realm of experience. Do you use short DPNs...I've been able to use those on some hats and on the decrease portion of the socks; so if need be, I can manage with them.


A shorter set is good- they don't get in the way- especially when you are down to 4-5 stitches on each needle!


----------



## pammie1234

I have made mittens and fingerless mittens, but never full gloves or the half-gloves. However, my DD wants the convertible mittens. I'm not sure if she wants the fingerless mittens or the half-finger ones, but she likes the idea of being able to convert them to mittens.


----------



## Pontuf

Fundraiser for the 19 firefighter's families has begun!
we have an antique firetruck with all the firefighters name scrolling in green lights. Pictures


----------



## Bulldog

Well, I have tried to post several times, even a PM to you, Sam and lost everything. Maybe a good thing. Not had good day emotionally and can't see dragging you all down. 
I tried (Jim and I) to post a picture on here of my socks. I have not made the mate to either one yet. I just flipped the stripped one over so you could see the gusset from both sides. Don't think I will ever get stripes to match on this one as I had yarn vomit for days. worst mess. I rewound but still when I laid it side by side did not quite match. Not gonna worry since it is my first and lesser expensive yarn. Main thing is I know I can make socks now, thanks to . Eric, Zoe, Darowil, & Shirley. Eric deserves a crown in Heaven for sure.
Do wish Marianne a wonderful birthday. Tomorrow is little Haley's birthday too. She will be 9. We will go out early and help Angie get set up and clean up. She almost fell on me twice yesterday. By the grace of the good Lord, I got her. She says that right leg is numb and has been having diarrhea and nausea. She goes to Mayo the day before Jynx has her surgery. Angie the 8th and Jynx the 9th. Lots to be praying about.
Gig1, sure wish you were my next door neighbor. Laughter is so good.
Daralene, there are not adequate words to describe your blanket. Your work is exquisite. I love the color. I cannot see how you have any skill that needs improving. Everything is perfection...knitting at its best. I have such admiration for your talent and for your loving spirit that seeps through to us all.
Doubt that I will ever get to knitapalooza. You all know how it is for me but I will always be a part through pictures. Gwen and Marianne sure fixed you all up with some wonderful gifts.
Revita PMed me. She lives in Biloxi. We are going to try to get a group of Mississippians together in the fall or after the first of the year. Hope I won't be restricted.
I haven't read all posts. Do know Sassafras is recovering as is Joy (?) and Zoe's Dad. Will catch up tonight.
The pictures of my socks are under New Topics I think. Have a look. No, gottasch (Kathy), I did one at a time as I am working at being like you right now!
Hope my recipes helped whoever was looking for them. I love you, my sisters and send you wings of angels to hug you in. Betty


----------



## Spider

Shirley, thanks for the quilt picture you posted for the birthday girl and I found the picture of the actual thread painting taking place so interesting. As a quilter would love to watch you do that.
Strawberry, so nice to meet you and that has been my nickname since college. Would have used it here but said it was already used when I tried.
Bonnie, nice to meet you also and you sound very busy. This is a great place to be and get lots of help and encouragement .
The stuffed mushrooms looked great, such nice big mushrooms.
Happy birthday Marianne!!


----------



## Spider

Bobglory said:


> You know, my DH just has no since of adventure. We finally made the trip to Costco today .....
> 
> I was happily browsing through the aisles on one of their complimentary scooters and it seems DH kept "loosing" me. Rather than getting into the spirit of the day and engaging in a bit of hide and seek he chose to gripe about how he never had trouble keeping track of me before LOL. I look at it as my way keeping him mentally sharp and physically agile and this is a good thing right?
> 
> Then onto Target where I found that his faith in my depth perception is about equal to his sense of adventure. All I kept hearing was "look out" or "oh Jesus" ... somehow I don't think it was meant prayerfully lol.
> 
> The icing on the cake came when he thought I had gotten a wee bit too close as I zipped by the rear of a gentleman bent over in the aisle. Now, I will fully admit that particular scenario did get me into a wee bit of trouble once before.. but I didn't hit anyone this time. I hear the sweet voice of my loving DH behind me saying "well he isn't going to have to shave his ass for awhile". I nearly wet myself!
> 
> I guess when I think about it, the fact that he actually drove me to the stores AND went in with me must mean that he has a sense of adventure after all lol.
> 
> Gigi


Thank you so much for the laugh!!!!!!! I needed it right now.


----------



## Spider

Sam, the heat has come back to Minnesota,so probably will hit you. We were In The low80's today and in the high 80's tomorrw with the nineties coming for Mon and Tuesday. And of course the humidity came with.
Read backwards and finally caught up.
Purplefi, loved the grandkids pictures.
Think I will go read for awhile .


----------



## RookieRetiree

I loved visiting your area...my SIL grew up in Pascagula and met my brother at an Air Force or USO dance in Biloxi. We vacationed along the Gulf one year from Pensacola to Biloxi. Hope you Mississipians get together and have a great time. I love your socks.



Bulldog said:


> Well, I have tried to post several times, even a PM to you, Sam and lost everything. Maybe a good thing. Not had good day emotionally and can't see dragging you all down.
> I tried (Jim and I) to post a picture on here of my socks. I have not made the mate to either one yet. I just flipped the stripped one over so you could see the gusset from both sides. Don't think I will ever get stripes to match on this one as I had yarn vomit for days. worst mess. I rewound but still when I laid it side by side did not quite match. Not gonna worry since it is my first and lesser expensive yarn. Main thing is I know I can make socks now, thanks to . Eric, Zoe, Darowil, & Shirley. Eric deserves a crown in Heaven for sure.
> Do wish Marianne a wonderful birthday. Tomorrow is little Haley's birthday too. She will be 9. We will go out early and help Angie get set up and clean up. She almost fell on me twice yesterday. By the grace of the good Lord, I got her. She says that right leg is numb and has been having diarrhea and nausea. She goes to Mayo the day before Jynx has her surgery. Angie the 8th and Jynx the 9th. Lots to be praying about.
> Gig1, sure wish you were my next door neighbor. Laughter is so good.
> Daralene, there are not adequate words to describe your blanket. Your work is exquisite. I love the color. I cannot see how you have any skill that needs improving. Everything is perfection...knitting at its best. I have such admiration for your talent and for your loving spirit that seeps through to us all.
> Doubt that I will ever get to knitapalooza. You all know how it is for me but I will always be a part through pictures. Gwen and Marianne sure fixed you all up with some wonderful gifts.
> Revita PMed me. She lives in Biloxi. We are going to try to get a group of Mississippians together in the fall or after the first of the year. Hope I won't be restricted.
> I haven't read all posts. Do know Sassafras is recovering as is Joy (?) and Zoe's Dad. Will catch up tonight.
> The pictures of my socks are under New Topics I think. Have a look. No, gottasch (Kathy), I did one at a time as I am working at being like you right now!
> Hope my recipes helped whoever was looking for them. I love you, my sisters and send you wings of angels to hug you in. Betty


----------



## jheiens

Welcome, Bonnie!

I tried to send you a PM to welcome you but the computer decided to get obstinate so junked that idea.

Hope you join in as often as possible.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

I am back - 4oz filet - small draft - I am ready for bed. lol not quite yet or I will be up with our southern hemisphere friends. had a good time - ed and I hadn't been together since june so there was a lot of catching up to do.

we stopped by biggby coffee - they had the weather channel on - goodness there are a lot of fires out west - some of them fairly close to our Arizona knitters - I do hope all of you are in a safe area. one of the weather casters mentioned the quality of the air - that would go without saying - I would not be able to stick my nose out the door.

it also showed all the rain in Georgia for gwen and Marianne - it didn't look like they were going to get any relief for a few days. plus it was going to be fairly warm and mucho humidity. feel bad for you girls - it is going to be miserable.

have a couple of pages to catch up on so best get started.

sam

oh yes - they served a quarter head of lettuce - a whole quarter head - not broken up or anything - walnuts and bacon sprinkled on top with some kind of dressing dribbled over. it was fine - a little tricky to eat and not look like a slob - never saw that before - lettuce - not slob. lol


----------



## iamsam

very nice Shirley - I want finger in my fingerless mitts - just to the second knuckle and a thumb - I could type with them on - don't know about knitting though.

I like mittens to - I like to be able to move my fingers around. somewhere I have a pair of ragwool mittens - very warm.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I use a mitten pattern and stop knitting when I have the hand part as long as I want -- then put on a short cuff at the end. then you can either putt in 1/2 a thumb or leave just the opening for the thumb- here is a picture of them which are part of a set.
> 
> use a mitten pattern to decide on the number of caston stitches - follow the pattern - add the increases as mentioned in the pattern -- put a piece of yarn through the thumb stitches-- follow the pattern and when it is long enough make a short cuff at the finger end of the fingerless mittens instead of finishing the mitten as in the pattern. Then go back and pick up the stitches as in the pattern - do a few rows making a bit of length for the thumb and cast off. Very simple and they are really warm. I wear mine at night quite often -- I have even made a shorter pair to wear to type on the computer. but for book reading you can make them longer.
> 
> note - I like the mittens better than the fingerless gloves as I like the freedom of movement in your hand and they are just as warm so consider doing them instead Sam, a lot easier too.


----------



## iamsam

gotcha!

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> SAM!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern Gal

hi guys, well, we had rain again this afternoon, pretty hard one at that. but we have had several dry days and such low humidity, we had our windows open a couple days. so nice. bj was off today, so we slept in, then ate some lunch, then wally world. we came in and sat down and napped about half an hr. i gloved up and got outside, i took the limp lopper and trimmed some limbs off that nearly knock me off the mower if i don't watch, not any more. i started working on a wild rose bush i want out and killed, it blooms one time, yeah its pretty, then its just a moster, it hangs over the fence so that you can't walk down the side walk and it nabbed keagan pretty good while he rolled past in his wheel chair, so its gotta go. i trimmed on it pretty good. i have quite a pile of limbs down on the sidewalk. the city will send the mulch/chipper truck to take care of all of it. so much is in bloom because of the rain we have had, i enjoy it, but this yr i think also because of the rain, we have so many masquitoes, we have never been to bothered here in town, or i am never bothered. by the time i got inside and got a shower, my ankles and arms were little bumps. wow. 
bj worked on the carpet getting it clean. he said he will work on it all wk, as he is doing it with the hand attachment, don't know why.............. :roll: 
so i was trying to welcome the new person, and i was on my kindle and it kept changing my words and it just got so tedious, so welcome again, what a pretty granddaughter, and wow, i never saw a crochet tea set, did you have a pattern? 
well, i feel like a slug today, may have a early nite.


----------



## iamsam

a really big craft moment myfanwy - the bonnie threw me - I did welcome her - I think I need a new brain.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Page 22 Sam!


----------



## iamsam

how does the French grandson get along with the other two - and how is his English.

sam

maybe he could teach the other two some French.

on my goodness - a living miniature purplefi - I just noticed the purple pants.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, the fairies said they would make room for you!
> 
> Just got in after an day full of activities - archery (I had a go), adventure playground, swimming, picnic, computer games, fish and chips.
> 
> Here is a photo of three very worn out gks.


----------



## iamsam

I might try a pair but definitely without the lateral braid - I lost her when she said knit in back and bring needle to front and knit in front - I would really need to practice that - maybe on a dishrag.

they are nice though.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/treads-a-tipless-gloves-pattern
> 
> I was just looking at these a day or so ago--they look suitable for either men or women, I thought.


----------



## iamsam

you know dawn - if you blanche the ears of corn and freeze them you can have corn on the cob during the winter and it tastes fresh. we always packed them in breadbags - double or triple bagged - the girls loved it.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Bjohn glad you found us, come back often we are addicting!
> 
> Pontuf hope the benefit went well did you make cup cakes?
> 
> Stawberry glad to see you again, hope you get some help and relief soon.
> 
> More green beans to.pick, got 3 dozen ears of corn for cutting off the cob and freezing, cut up a cantaloupe and a watermelon for the week. Back to work!


----------



## iamsam

gigi - I have tears running down my cheeks - dear lord - I would love to be a fly on the wall when you and dh go shopping together. I think the two of you have the same sense of humor - life must be a circus when the two of you are around. thank you for sharing your latest adventure.

sam



Bobglory said:


> You know, my DH just has no since of adventure. We finally made the trip to Costco today .....
> 
> I was happily browsing through the aisles on one of their complimentary scooters and it seems DH kept "loosing" me. Rather than getting into the spirit of the day and engaging in a bit of hide and seek he chose to gripe about how he never had trouble keeping track of me before LOL. I look at it as my way keeping him mentally sharp and physically agile and this is a good thing right?
> 
> Then onto Target where I found that his faith in my depth perception is about equal to his sense of adventure. All I kept hearing was "look out" or "oh Jesus" ... somehow I don't think it was meant prayerfully lol.
> 
> The icing on the cake came when he thought I had gotten a wee bit too close as I zipped by the rear of a gentleman bent over in the aisle. Now, I will fully admit that particular scenario did get me into a wee bit of trouble once before.. but I didn't hit anyone this time. I hear the sweet voice of my loving DH behind me saying "well he isn't going to have to shave his ass for awhile". I nearly wet myself!
> 
> I guess when I think about it, the fact that he actually drove me to the stores AND went in with me must mean that he has a sense of adventure after all lol.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## iamsam

thanks rookie - I gather they are done in the round - therein lies the rub - I really must get over my fear of five needles - after all you are just knitting with two at a time - I think it is the idea. think I may take my socks to work on on the plane.

what I need to do is to do a hat on say number 8 dpn's - the sock needles are sooooooo small.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, check these out: there are some more free ones on Ravelry. I want to do some in superwash merino sock yarn...lighter-weight---still warm, but not bulky.


----------



## iamsam

the shawl looks great - I love the colorway - believe me when I say I know exactly what you are going through - sometimes you just need to ignore her and do what you want to do - it's the only way to stay sane.

sam



soc said:


> I am working on 22.5 degrees by the lady who made up the Leftie. I do not wear scarves or shawlettes or shawls. My SIL does and I thought I would do this one and see if she likes it before I try to tackle a Leftie. I have never made a shawl before.
> 
> I am new to the Tea Party. what a nice idea and nice group of people. I learned to knit when I was around 8 or 9 at Sears. My mother didn't learn....She is now living with us and I am pretty much house bound because she is very needy and demanding. We cannot do much because she doesn't want to do anything or let anyone else do anything either. The psychiatrist says she has a personality disorder and while we can control the worst of her fury outbreaks, she will never change. My father died a little over a year ago and he was the only one who could manage her, sort of.


----------



## iamsam

i'm bringing my sleeping bag and a few clothes since the gazebo is not very large - thank the faires for me.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Sorry not done a proper catch up. But hello to the new ones joining the tea party. Sending hugs and healing vibes to all who need them and hugs to everyone. I'm off to bed as BIL and his family are coming to visit tomorrow. Night night.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> what I need to do is to do a hat on say number 8 dpn's - the sock needles are sooooooo small.
> 
> sam


I think that's a great idea--that's how I started.


----------



## Railyn

Has anyone knit the fingerless gloves in cotton. The interior of my car is black and with this Texas heat and my very fair skin, I burn my fingers when driving until the A/C cools off. Anyone done this? Ideas and/or suggestions.


----------



## iamsam

very cute granddaughter - and wow - that is quite a tea set - very nicely done.

sam



BJohn4223 said:


> Thank you all for the welcome - I am really enjoying the pictures and stories and have already written down some of the recipes.
> 
> I am so enjoying the interaction and ability to share whatever is going on. I am planning to take some pictures this afternoon (when my camera battery is charged) to post sometime soon. In the meantime, here are a couple of pictures of a Lady Bug Tea set I crocheted for my two year old granddaughter's birthday last week. It is the first crocheting I had done is several years so really enjoyed it. Am making a Victorian tea set for my girlfriend for her birthday next month. Will post it when it's done.
> 
> Have to go clean the freezer and refrigerator and then will sit and stitch the rest of the afternoon. Will have two daughters and three grandchildren here for dinner later. We're having pulled pork that has been cooking since yesterday afternoon. Just shredded it and put it back in the crock pot. Smells yummy.
> 
> Bye for today -


----------



## iamsam

always good to hear you are up and around joy - healing energy zooming to you and dh - the aisles in Costco are pretty wide. lol

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Loved scooter story. We have to go to dr. Appt for DH on Monday that is a twonhourvdrive. I Dan rest in car. We may go to Costco at which oint I will have ton use electric cart. Pray for me and those around me.
> I actually wentvto lubrary today and did about five kinutesbof weeding veg. Garden. BBTB it felt songood to be working in warm earth.


----------



## iamsam

very nice socks bulldog - love the striped one - very colorful.

sam


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> It's nearly 2.30pm here and I'm not even dressed yet!  I've been up since 9.30, but I was knitting an aran jumper for Luke - and nearly going bananas with it! :shock: I've not done any aran patterns before, but it wasn't the main pattern that was the problem it was the shaping for the neck. It told you where to decrease and then glibly said 'pattern next 10 stitches' and I had no idea where I was in the patterning! Anyhow after a bit of frogging and tinking I think I finally got it worked it out.
> Need to go now and get showered and dressed before it's time to get undressed again!


Looks like you worked out where you were in the pattern- it looks lovely.
Deramores had a lovely looking jacket today -free pattern. Cables and intarsia teddy bears http://au.deramores.com/debbie-bliss-jacket-pattern?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_511_teddy


----------



## darowil

Good to see you again Strawberry. Depression really is a horrid thing to deal with- dealing with this in my oldest at the moment. Fortunatelly it is decades since I had a real problem with it.


----------



## darowil

BJohn4223 said:


> OK - first of all I want to say that I found this post entirely by accident. I am fairly new to the web site (look at the daily email with coffee every morning) and was intrigued by the title. I fell in love with Sam almost instantly, and spent the next hour skimming over the posts. Will go back and peruse them in detail later after I get dressed and my family settled. Can anyone participate in this link? You all seem like such good friends and I would so like to get to know all of you.
> 
> Bonnie


Welcome Bonnie- and as I'm sure you've been told anyone is welcome- and I have copied the recipe. Welcome too to KP. Both KP and the KTP are great- but very addictive.
You must have known that peanut butter is Sams favourite food group.


----------



## Gweniepooh

BJohn(Bonnie) a big WELCOME to the TeaParty! I have a niece that lives in Gilbert AZ and had the opportunity to visit 3 years ago. LOVED AZ! I returned to knitting after a 40+ year absence 3 years ago and have learned so much for the Knitting Tea Party. I'm glad you found us. Hope you'll continue to drop in.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a great picture....that's the kind of photo I love of kids so much more than a studio portrait. Just great!


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, the fairies said they would make room for you!
> 
> Just got in after an day full of activities - archery (I had a go), adventure playground, swimming, picnic, computer games, fish and chips.
> 
> Here is a photo of three very worn out gks.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Does it strike anyone else funny that any of us have family suffering from cold hands...... and the cobblers kids have no shoes!!! Knit that man some fingerless gloves darowil!!!!!


Well I'm too busy knitting the scarves for his friends wedding- so he will need to wait till next winter! As we don't have much of our cold weather left (well we shouldn't have) but then it will get hot and I don't like that!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh how hilarious...I love the way you write about your adventures and mishaps! You really should publish! You made me laugh outload yet again!


Bobglory said:


> You know, my DH just has no since of adventure. We finally made the trip to Costco today .....
> 
> I was happily browsing through the aisles on one of their complimentary scooters and it seems DH kept "loosing" me. Rather than getting into the spirit of the day and engaging in a bit of hide and seek he chose to gripe about how he never had trouble keeping track of me before LOL. I look at it as my way keeping him mentally sharp and physically agile and this is a good thing right?
> 
> Then onto Target where I found that his faith in my depth perception is about equal to his sense of adventure. All I kept hearing was "look out" or "oh Jesus" ... somehow I don't think it was meant prayerfully lol.
> 
> The icing on the cake came when he thought I had gotten a wee bit too close as I zipped by the rear of a gentleman bent over in the aisle. Now, I will fully admit that particular scenario did get me into a wee bit of trouble once before.. but I didn't hit anyone this time. I hear the sweet voice of my loving DH behind me saying "well he isn't going to have to shave his ass for awhile". I nearly wet myself!
> 
> I guess when I think about it, the fact that he actually drove me to the stores AND went in with me must mean that he has a sense of adventure after all lol.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Gweniepooh

What an adorable granddaughter! A real cutie pie for sure.

Love the tea set. I barely can crochet and just adore this set. Looking forward to seeing some more of your work.


BJohn4223 said:


> Thank you all for the welcome - I am really enjoying the pictures and stories and have already written down some of the recipes.
> 
> I am so enjoying the interaction and ability to share whatever is going on. I am planning to take some pictures this afternoon (when my camera battery is charged) to post sometime soon. In the meantime, here are a couple of pictures of a Lady Bug Tea set I crocheted for my two year old granddaughter's birthday last week. It is the first crocheting I had done is several years so really enjoyed it. Am making a Victorian tea set for my girlfriend for her birthday next month. Will post it when it's done.
> 
> Have to go clean the freezer and refrigerator and then will sit and stitch the rest of the afternoon. Will have two daughters and three grandchildren here for dinner later. We're having pulled pork that has been cooking since yesterday afternoon. Just shredded it and put it back in the crock pot. Smells yummy.
> 
> Bye for today -


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everybody, I guess I have about 24 pages to catch up on, but I have my ceiling painted, and one coat on the cabinets. Decided to call it a night, at least for a little while, no telling what I'll decide after I sit for a bit. I actually managed to not get paint on my clothes or glasses, lol, amazing really. 
Well, I'm off to get caught up, hope you are having a great day gang.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Good morning/good evening everyone from beautiful sunny Sydney. It is more like spring than winter and I am loving it. I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.


Hello, glad you joined the conversation.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Good evening. I agree that it would be awesome if everyone stays healthy this week and avoids those bumps and bruises. I was delighted today to get a used table which is a bit larger than mine was. I then passed on my little dining table to a young man from our church who was getting an apartment to go to college. I also cleared out some other odds and ends dishes and non-perishable food items for him to take to school. Bonus for me was that I got to go out to dinner with my boys and this young man's mom who is a dear friend of mine.
> I finished another pair of mittens today and started making a miniature mitten with size one needles and Simply Soft 4 ply yarn. It is a bit challenging doing increases and decreases, but I am almost done now.
> I sent yarn and a new poncho/wrap book to my mom today.
> 
> I spent some quality time with the little girl whose birthday I celebrated last Sunday. She loves my little toy and so does her mom because she can ride on it with her little backpack on. She does not like wearing her backpack, but it contains her bag of formula that is fed to her through her tube to her intestines. She is so adorable and precious. Her mom was doing some housework which left her feeling dirty so she asked if I would be willing to watch her daughter while she took a shower. How could I say no to hanging out with a 1 year old? Her mom said that normally she could only shower early in the morning before the little one wakes up. I had to be careful to not pull out her g-tube which went well. She is starting to eat real food and drinks a little bit from her bottle. She is a miracle baby.
> 
> Take care and safe travels to those who are traveling. Enjoy your family and friends. I am looking forward to our next KAP so I can meet more of our wonderful tea party members.


Sounds like you had a grand day, I agree, how can you turn down a chance to spend time with a little angel.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> "it looks like you saw a good bit of our country - how long were you here and what all did you see. thank you for the pictures - since you have been following along you know we love pictures. lol"
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Sam and to the others who welcomed me too. Don't know if I can keep up with you all week, but I check in every couple of days to see what is happeneing. Always ready for a cuppa (Australian style - that's made with boiling water!)
> Sam, we were lucky to spend 4 weeks in the States in July, 3 weeks on the east coast and 1 on the west. We were based in Newburgh NY and while there explored the Hudson Valley, NYC, Boston and went on a road trip across Pennsylvania to see the Amish country and Gettysburg, then on to Cleveland and then north to Rochester NY. I met up with distant relatives who live near Syracuse. Found them while researching my family tree and we had a great time with them. Did some yarn shopping in the Hudson Valley with a fellow KP'er who kindly accompanied me for a day's shopping. Did I add to my stash? Well, what do you think?
> On the west coast we had a day on Lake Tahoe (is that a piece of heaven on earth or what?) before exploring desert country around Dayton, Nevada. Then a trip to Vegas to do the Hoover Dam tour before ending with 3 days in LA where we used to live 30+years ago. We caught up with old friends and talked and laughed for 3 days - great memories!
> Now it is back to reality and work. Dreaming of retirement, but will keep working for a while to pay for our next trip. Hopefully, Alaska and Canada.
> In the meantime, a couple more photos for you all.


Hi, so glad you popped in to chat, hope you do so often. Love the pictures also.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I don't see why you couldn't especially if you used something like Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Cotton". It is nice and soft and easy to work with compared to the Sugar & Cream.



Railyn said:


> Has anyone knit the fingerless gloves in cotton. The interior of my car is black and with this Texas heat and my very fair skin, I burn my fingers when driving until the A/C cools off. Anyone done this? Ideas and/or suggestions.


----------



## Poledra65

Julie, watching House Hunters International and they are looking for a place to rent in Auckland, so fun to look at and wonder where you are.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Had a wonderful day at Marianne's today. Yes Sam, it rained ALL day and is supposed to continue for a few days. That said, we had a good time knitting for a few hours before going out to dinner in Helen GA. I got to meet the incredible Daniel. What a good looking young man and so pleasant to talk with. Looks quite a bit like his mom too; has the same sparkle she does! Poor Marianne's truck died the other day so we've agreed since it will be quite costly to have repaired that I will just be driving up to see her for awhile.

Didn't get home until 9:30 pm. and I'm pretty tired after driving in the rain through the mountains. Going to sign off and will see you folks tomorrow. Hugs, Peace and Happy thoughts to everyone.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> No hurry -- I know you have a lot going on. I have never made gloves or even mittens, so anything with a finger or thumb is outside of my realm of experience. Do you use short DPNs...I've been able to use those on some hats and on the decrease portion of the socks; so if need be, I can manage with them.


Not all fingerless mittens have a thumb. It can simply be left open. I think you could simply knit a flat rectangle with ribbing at top and bottom, join it up with a gap for the thumb. (haven't tried this- it just seems like it should work). Or in the round with a short section knitted flat for the thumb. I personally like the thumb gussett shaped but it isn't essential. 
Need to try that idea- it would be great for people learning to knit. Maybe I could knit David's pair for the end of this winter after all!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and tp'ers.
> 
> I have been absent and I apologize. We were to have our furbaby China put down on Wednesday that just passed and it fell through. We pulled up at the farm and there was a note on the door.
> 
> Sorry family emergency. Be in touch.
> 
> So China is with us still and i will be calling the vet on Monday. I know he has his 94 yr old father living with him. I pray that he is well.
> 
> Also our house has to be out up for sale. I wrote a letter to the landlord and a copy is sent to his lawyer, requesting 2 or 3 months before we put up the for sale sign to clean up the yard. Dh has lived here his whole 43 yrs of life and there is a lot of stuff that has shown up here. I feel it is a good idea to present a tidy yard as well as a tidy house to a perspective buyer. I have never done anything like this before and neither has Greg.
> 
> I was in touch with a realtor yesterday and he called and came out today to look at the property and house. We will see him again on Monday.
> 
> I have been so stressed out and worried about Greg and Gage, they will miss this place terribly as it is the only home they have ever known. I can make any house a home as long as I have the two of them by my side.
> 
> I am just a bit down tonight, sorry for unloading on you all.


Oh honey, you have to vent somewhere and this is a safe, soft spot to come to anytime, but we are right beside you to give you a shoulder when you need it. I hope everything is alright with the vet and that China is not in pain or anything, I know that has to be very difficult anyway you look at it. Hugs and positive energy for you, Greg, and Gage.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Hi there. Have to say thank you. Thanks to one of your workshops, I have learned to do the magic loop. Magic!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've seen a pattern that does just what you described Darowil. 


darowil said:


> Not all fingerless mittens have a thumb. It can simply be left open. I think you could simply knit a flat rectangle with ribbing at top and bottom, join it up with a gap for the thumb. (haven't tried this- it just seems like it should work). Or in the round with a short section knitted flat for the thumb. I personally like the thumb gussett shaped but it isn't essential.
> Need to try that idea- it would be great for people learning to knit. Maybe I could knit David's pair for the end of this winter after all!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think a fingering weight pima cotton or blend with either silk or bamboo would work out fine. Cotton doesn't have enough stitch memory so the cuffs etc. would stretch out and not bounce back. so you need something else to give the mitts some structure...a superwash wool in fingering weight mixed with the cotton or silk might be okay too and not too warm...have fun and let us know how it works out.



Railyn said:


> Has anyone knit the fingerless gloves in cotton. The interior of my car is black and with this Texas heat and my very fair skin, I burn my fingers when driving until the A/C cools off. Anyone done this? Ideas and/or suggestions.


----------



## darowil

Railyn said:


> Has anyone knit the fingerless gloves in cotton. The interior of my car is black and with this Texas heat and my very fair skin, I burn my fingers when driving until the A/C cools off. Anyone done this? Ideas and/or suggestions.


Haven't done- but sounds a good idea. Don't see why it wouldn't work. But you would want a light weight cotton. So now I have something else to try! warm ones for David cool ones for me.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a by the way- I was looking up some information on our volcanoes and found this aerial view of the three in the central North Island (Te Ika a Maui)...
> 
> from the north (the southern shores of Lake Taupo) looking south.
> 
> closest: Tongariro, then in the middle Ngauruhoe, and in the distance, Ruapehu.


OHHHHH....no words to use. What beautiful mountains! Oh so glorious! WOW!
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad you had a great time with Marianne....sending our birthday wishes to her. Hope her Mom is going better.



Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day at Marianne's today. Yes Sam, it rained ALL day and is supposed to continue for a few days. That said, we had a good time knitting for a few hours before going out to dinner in Helen GA. I got to meet the incredible Daniel. What a good looking young man and so pleasant to talk with. Looks quite a bit like his mom too; has the same sparkle she does! Poor Marianne's truck died the other day so we've agreed since it will be quite costly to have repaired that I will just be driving up to see her for awhile.
> 
> Didn't get home until 9:30 pm. and I'm pretty tired after driving in the rain through the mountains. Going to sign off and will see you folks tomorrow. Hugs, Peace and Happy thoughts to everyone.


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. I am way behind on catch up and there's no chance of it at the moment. Action packed day with the gks today - archery, biking, tree climbing, games, picnic. I shall be knitting (hopefully) the dreaded DB. On second restart already!!!!
> 
> Sending happy Saturday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photos for Saturday .......


~~~~~~~~
The dianthus is certainly prettier than the newt!
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've seen many patterns where it is just a rectangle with a hole for the thumb. But, I would think that the edge by the knuckle would stretch out and be funky...I like the idea of a partial finger glove ... by am a little wary of it...just have to jump in and do it...I need some of Angora's fearlessness!



darowil said:


> Not all fingerless mittens have a thumb. It can simply be left open. I think you could simply knit a flat rectangle with ribbing at top and bottom, join it up with a gap for the thumb. (haven't tried this- it just seems like it should work). Or in the round with a short section knitted flat for the thumb. I personally like the thumb gussett shaped but it isn't essential.
> Need to try that idea- it would be great for people learning to knit. Maybe I could knit David's pair for the end of this winter after all!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Got to get up a little earlier since I'm headed to Marianne's.
> She sends her love to all; won't be getting online tomorrow she said but will do her best to check in on Sunday which is her actual birthday. Her one son will (Daniel) will be coming in for the weekend and will be spending ALL of Sunday with her though so do keep in mind she hasn't seen in in about 3 months and that of course is going to be the #1 priority which I know all of you can understand.  I told her everyone has been lifting her up and sending positive energy her way and she does appreciate it so very much.
> 
> Good night to all...sending peace, comfort, love, and healing thoughts to everyone.


Happy Birthday to Marianne, hope you guys had a great day.


----------



## Railyn

RookieRetiree said:


> I think a fingering weight pima cotton or blend with either silk or bamboo would work out fine. Cotton doesn't have enough stitch memory so the cuffs etc. would stretch out and not bounce back. so you need something else to give the mitts some structure...a superwash wool in fingering weight mixed with the cotton or silk might be okay too and not too warm...have fun and let us know how it works out.


Thank you for your info. It will be a few days before I will get to the yarn store but I am definately going to try this.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> I've seen a pattern that does just what you described Darowil.


Not so orginal then! It not surprising- it seemed so logical because really the fingerless mittens are nothing but a tube with a hole if you don't shape the gussett.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day at Marianne's today. Yes Sam, it rained ALL day and is supposed to continue for a few days. That said, we had a good time knitting for a few hours before going out to dinner in Helen GA. I got to meet the incredible Daniel. What a good looking young man and so pleasant to talk with. Looks quite a bit like his mom too; has the same sparkle she does! Poor Marianne's truck died the other day so we've agreed since it will be quite costly to have repaired that I will just be driving up to see her for awhile.
> 
> Didn't get home until 9:30 pm. and I'm pretty tired after driving in the rain through the mountains. Going to sign off and will see you folks tomorrow. Hugs, Peace and Happy thoughts to everyone.


Sweet Dreams. Glad it was a great day and you had a safe trip.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Not all fingerless mittens have a thumb. It can simply be left open. I think you could simply knit a flat rectangle with ribbing at top and bottom, join it up with a gap for the thumb. (haven't tried this- it just seems like it should work). Or in the round with a short section knitted flat for the thumb. I personally like the thumb gussett shaped but it isn't essential.
> Need to try that idea- it would be great for people learning to knit. Maybe I could knit David's pair for the end of this winter after all!


That's how I did my first pair of fingerless gloves that I designed, just left an opening for the thumb when I stitched the edges together.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen many patterns where it is just a rectangle with a hole for the thumb. But, I would think that the edge by the knuckle would stretch out and be funky...I like the idea of a partial finger glove ... by am a little wary of it...just have to jump in and do it...I need some of Angora's fearlessness!


My magic loop workshop had a fingerless mitten (in fingering weight on small needles) with a choice of thumbs provided.


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> Has anyone knit the fingerless gloves in cotton. The interior of my car is black and with this Texas heat and my very fair skin, I burn my fingers when driving until the A/C cools off. Anyone done this? Ideas and/or suggestions.


I did, the first pair I made I used Sugar and Cream (I'd use I love this cotton or something the next time) and they worked great. I was still in San Antonio then and my fingers were a little chilly as we didn't have central heat.  With the cotton though, I'd use a size smaller needle than recommended as the cotton stretches a bit.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Poledra.


----------



## Sorlenna

It's almost Sunday for Marianne, so Happy Birthday, dear lady! 

I'm off the computer for the night now--knitting a bit more before I hit the hay. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## gagesmom

Happy Birthday Marianne :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

BJohn4223 said:


> Thank you all for the welcome - I am really enjoying the pictures and stories and have already written down some of the recipes.
> 
> I am so enjoying the interaction and ability to share whatever is going on. I am planning to take some pictures this afternoon (when my camera battery is charged) to post sometime soon. In the meantime, here are a couple of pictures of a Lady Bug Tea set I crocheted for my two year old granddaughter's birthday last week. It is the first crocheting I had done is several years so really enjoyed it. Am making a Victorian tea set for my girlfriend for her birthday next month. Will post it when it's done.
> 
> Have to go clean the freezer and refrigerator and then will sit and stitch the rest of the afternoon. Will have two daughters and three grandchildren here for dinner later. We're having pulled pork that has been cooking since yesterday afternoon. Just shredded it and put it back in the crock pot. Smells yummy.
> 
> Bye for today -


Welcome!! Oh what a little cutie, and love love love the tea set! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

what a wonderful jacket - need to practice my cables.

sam



darowil said:


> Looks like you worked out where you were in the pattern- it looks lovely.
> Deramores had a lovely looking jacket today -free pattern. Cables and intarsia teddy bears http://au.deramores.com/debbie-bliss-jacket-pattern?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_511_teddy


----------



## iamsam

we need pictures of the progression from old to new poledra - is this going to be a surprise for dh.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, I guess I have about 24 pages to catch up on, but I have my ceiling painted, and one coat on the cabinets. Decided to call it a night, at least for a little while, no telling what I'll decide after I sit for a bit. I actually managed to not get paint on my clothes or glasses, lol, amazing really.
> Well, I'm off to get caught up, hope you are having a great day gang.


----------



## iamsam

somewhere I have seen a pattern that was done just like that.

sam

scarves for what wedding?



darowil said:


> Not all fingerless mittens have a thumb. It can simply be left open. I think you could simply knit a flat rectangle with ribbing at top and bottom, join it up with a gap for the thumb. (haven't tried this- it just seems like it should work). Or in the round with a short section knitted flat for the thumb. I personally like the thumb gussett shaped but it isn't essential.
> Need to try that idea- it would be great for people learning to knit. Maybe I could knit David's pair for the end of this winter after all!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> we need pictures of the progression from old to new poledra - is this going to be a surprise for dh.
> 
> sam


Decided to work backward to catch up.  Well, he knows I got paint and that I'm doing it but has no clue as to the colors. lol...I plan to do a different room every time he heads off on a run, if possible, so should keep him guessing a bit. lol...I'll have to take pictures as I go, here's a picture of the ceiling before I finished it.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, the fairies said they would make room for you!
> 
> Just got in after an day full of activities - archery (I had a go), adventure playground, swimming, picnic, computer games, fish and chips.
> 
> Here is a photo of three very worn out gks.


Beautiful children, see where they got their looks from. :-D I know how happy you must be , enjoy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory

Happy Birthday Marianne! Hope you have a truly wonderful day, and many, many happy returns!

Hugs!

Gigi


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> what a wonderful jacket - need to practice my cables.
> 
> sam


And I just need the baby to knit it for!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> a really big craft moment myfanwy - the bonnie threw me - I did welcome her - I think I need a new brain.
> 
> sam


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> somewhere I have seen a pattern that was done just like that.
> 
> sam
> 
> scarves for what wedding?


Think it was last week I commented on knitting scarves as a wedding present for a couple who had both been married before- so almost all my knitting currently is on these.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, watching House Hunters International and they are looking for a place to rent in Auckland, so fun to look at and wonder where you are.


 :thumbup: they won't be down here! too low a socio -economic zone!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Not all fingerless mittens have a thumb. It can simply be left open. I think you could simply knit a flat rectangle with ribbing at top and bottom, join it up with a gap for the thumb. (haven't tried this- it just seems like it should work). Or in the round with a short section knitted flat for the thumb. I personally like the thumb gussett shaped but it isn't essential.
> Need to try that idea- it would be great for people learning to knit. Maybe I could knit David's pair for the end of this winter after all!


I've done that when in a hurry- I like to stitch at least one finger too- or they can be very floppy, I agree excellent project for a beginner!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> OHHHHH....no words to use. What beautiful mountains! Oh so glorious! WOW!
> Carol il/oh


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: they won't be down here! too low a socio -economic zone!


Oh darn!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> You know, my DH just has no since of adventure. We finally made the trip to Costco today .....
> 
> I was happily browsing through the aisles on one of their complimentary scooters and it seems DH kept "loosing" me. Rather than getting into the spirit of the day and engaging in a bit of hide and seek he chose to gripe about how he never had trouble keeping track of me before LOL. I look at it as my way keeping him mentally sharp and physically agile and this is a good thing right?
> 
> Then onto Target where I found that his faith in my depth perception is about equal to his sense of adventure. All I kept hearing was "look out" or "oh Jesus" ... somehow I don't think it was meant prayerfully lol.
> 
> The icing on the cake came when he thought I had gotten a wee bit too close as I zipped by the rear of a gentleman bent over in the aisle. Now, I will fully admit that particular scenario did get me into a wee bit of trouble once before.. but I didn't hit anyone this time. I hear the sweet voice of my loving DH behind me saying "well he isn't going to have to shave his ass for awhile". I nearly wet myself!
> 
> I guess when I think about it, the fact that he actually drove me to the stores AND went in with me must mean that he has a sense of adventure after all lol.
> 
> Gigi


LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!! I do love your adventures!!!! Well, your humorous twist to them anyway. lol...DH's gotta love 'em, lol. You are right, and he didn't go hide somewhere like another family member did. lololol!!! Hugs to you and DH. Keep em coming, we're loving them. lol :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh darn!!!


there is some nice houses- but the area has a bad reputation! North shore and up round Whangaparaoa near where Shirley used to live are very beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam!!! Well I am still on vacation and note that soon you will be off for some very well deserved time off. Have a wonderful time. My DH and I will be in Brugge and Ghent today and return to Amsterdam tomorrow. We do miss our home but have enjoyed this cruise tremendously making friends and admiring where others live. You have a wonderful time and I know you will be missed but Darowil and Kate always do a great job keeping the Tea Party alive.


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam!!! Well I am still on vacation and note that soon you will be off for some very well deserved time off. Have a wonderful time. My DH and I will be in Brugge and Ghent today and return to Amsterdam tomorrow. We do miss our home but have enjoyed this cruise tremendously making friends and admiring where others live. You have a wonderful time and I know you will be missed but Darowil and Kate always do a great job keeping the Tea Party alive.


----------



## ptofValerie

it looks like you saw a good bit of our country - how long were you here and what all did you see. thank you for the pictures - since you have been following along you know we love pictures. lol

sam[/quote]

Knowing your fondness for pictures and honey, Sam, I thought you'd like this. My granddaughter Cora helping me to stain and varnish various spare hive parts. She worked hard. The other picture is of Cora at the most easterly place in Ireland, which is about a mile south of Ballyhalbert. The big metal E was installed a few months ago.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> it looks like you saw a good bit of our country - how long were you here and what all did you see. thank you for the pictures - since you have been following along you know we love pictures. lol
> 
> sam


Knowing your fondness for pictures and honey, Sam, I thought you'd like this. My granddaughter Cora helping me to stain and varnish various spare hive parts. She worked hard. The other picture is of Cora at the most easterly place in Ireland, which is about a mile south of Ballyhalbert. The big metal E was installed a few months ago.[/quote]

Lovely!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi all, I hadn't realised how long it had been since I posted here. I have been really busy. New job really interesting, learning lots about soap making, including cold process. Will be trying my first batch soon, probably get castille kit from work. Interesting info for any Aussies planning on selling hand made soap here in Australia, sellers of cold process soap must be licenced to sell it, because of the chemistry involved. And it is $400 per year for the licence. For now, any I do will be for family and friends. BUT I can sell Melt and Pour soap as well as remilled soap at the markets with no problem.

Also have been spending time geocaching. Finding it quite fun, meeting interesting people as well.

Am doing knitting between all this. Currently multi tasking, reading this, watching Australia's great flood, which is about the inland tsunarmi that his SE Qld in 2011 and doing a dishcloth in tunisian crochet.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> They are darliings...although those boys have a mischievous sparkle in their eyes. Bet the grand-daughter keeps them in line.
> JuneK


Hi June, She's not called Little Madam for nothing!


----------



## sassafras123

R ailyn, I live in the desert. I keep bath towels in the car to put on dash, seats, and throw over steering wheel until ac can cool interior. Also those foil windshield covers and crack windows before I lock car.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Sam, glad you enjoyed your meal out. The boys get on really well, they are like chalk and cheese. Fr, gs is fluent in both French and English and the English two are learning French. So we tend to swap from one language to another. :thumbup:


----------



## nicho

Southern Gal said:


> thank you for the pic's of the covered bridges. i wonder what was behind the reason for putting roofs on bridges? you only see them in certain parts of the country.
> morning everyone :wink:


I haven't read any further than your post to see if someone has answered your question but since I had wondered the same thing, I took a photo of this explanation near a bridge in a re-creation of an Amish village near Lancaster PA. Sorry if I am repeating what someone has already posted.
Denise


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. We all had a good sleep and are getting ready for Mr Ps brother and family coming for lunch as well and DD and family. It's going to be a buffet lunch, so nothing too complicated.

Sorry I am not going to be able to keep up with you chatter boxes this week, but will be dipping in and out.

Update on DB - I have cast on AGAIN!!

Happy Sunday to you all and photos for today...


----------



## dollyclaire

gagesmom said:


> Happy Birthday Marianne :thumbup:


Happy Birthday Marianne, hope you have a lovely day :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hello... Today has been a very sad today for me. A very dear dancing friend passed away overnight in hospital. She has been on dialysis for about 2years and has past heart issues and fell and broke hip last mond. Well overnight she had 3 heart attacks and couldnt be revived on the third. So so sad. she was 72 and the nicest kindest non complaining person.

20 pages to catch up on...


----------



## sassafras123

Marianne wishing you a most happy birthday.


----------



## PurpleFi

dollyclaire said:


> Happy Birthday Marianne, hope you have a lovely day :thumbup:


and from me too xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> We need pictures!


I will get onto it this week :thumbup:


----------



## nicho

thewren said:


> your pictures are just the right size nicho - you don't need to make them any smaller.
> 
> great looking bridge - what fun driving around and finding them.
> 
> sam
> 
> how did it go driving on the "right" side of the road.


Sam, I let my husband do all the driving this time. I did not feel confident at all on the other (ie the "wrong") side of the road especially on your freeways with everyone going so fast. Hubby was pretty good, although being involved in a fender bender in Rochester did put a dent in his confidence not to mention our lovely late model rented car! Fortunately, nobody was hurt and we were not at fault (phew!) but he was even more cautious after that. He drove many thousands of miles, so I am very fortunate he was happy to do all the driving.
Here are some more photos. Glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## sugarsugar

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> A while back, well... quite a while - I posted a recipe for stuffed mushrooms, but I had no pictures (not of my mushrooms) then ('cose I'm so smart I forgot to take pictures). So... I made them again (not in the really big mushrooms I usually use, but... still) - and remembered - too late, I suppose - to take pictures. So now - better late than never? - I'm posting pictures of how I make mushrooms... Ok, Stefan is the one with the knife.


Yummy! I dont suppose we could have the recipe again please!


----------



## nicho

KateB said:


> Welcome, and those are great pictures! :thumbup:


Thanks for the welcome, and to all the others I have missed who have welcomed me to your friendly circle. Sorry I haven't replied personally to you all but I do appreciate your friendliness. I will struggle to keep up with all your news, but hope to check in a couple of times during the working week. I'll have to speed read to catch up! 
Kate, your grandson is the cutest and I love the sweater you are knitting for him.


----------



## nicho

Poledra65 said:


> Hi, so glad you popped in to chat, hope you do so often. Love the pictures also.


Thanks for the welcome. Glad you like the photos. We had so much fun in your country on our vacation.


----------



## sugarsugar

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the hat with my skull chart. It turned out a bit larger, but I think that's okay!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, thank you. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Patches39

BJohn4223 said:


> Thank you all for the welcome - I am really enjoying the pictures and stories and have already written down some of the recipes.
> 
> I am so enjoying the interaction and ability to share whatever is going on. I am planning to take some pictures this afternoon (when my camera battery is charged) to post sometime soon. In the meantime, here are a couple of pictures of a Lady Bug Tea set I crocheted for my two year old granddaughter's birthday last week. It is the first crocheting I had done is several years so really enjoyed it. Am making a Victorian tea set for my girlfriend for her birthday next month. Will post it when it's done.
> 
> Have to go clean the freezer and refrigerator and then will sit and stitch the rest of the afternoon. Will have two daughters and three grandchildren here for dinner later. We're having pulled pork that has been cooking since yesterday afternoon. Just shredded it and put it back in the crock pot. Smells yummy.
> 
> Bye for today -


WOW!!!!!! That is awesome, you do good work I like it.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear that it is depression that has been keeping you away- possibly your back troubles don't help with that either.
> The photos of you, and your family are a real treasure!


Ditto... to Strawberry4u


----------



## sugarsugar

BJohn4223 said:


> OK - first of all I want to say that I found this post entirely by accident. I am fairly new to the web site (look at the daily email with coffee every morning) and was intrigued by the title. I fell in love with Sam almost instantly, and spent the next hour skimming over the posts. Will go back and peruse them in detail later after I get dressed and my family settled. Can anyone participate in this link? You all seem like such good friends and I would so like to get to know all of you.
> 
> Thank you for letting me crash today.
> 
> Bonnie


Hello and welcome. Its sounds you will fit right in :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We all had a good sleep and are getting ready for Mr Ps brother and family coming for lunch as well and DD and family. It's going to be a buffet lunch, so nothing too complicated.
> 
> Sorry I am not going to be able to keep up with you chatter boxes this week, but will be dipping in and out.
> 
> Update on DB - I have cast on AGAIN!!
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all and photos for today...


I'm sure you need the practice of frogging and casting on! :-D :-D :-D 
Enjoy the grands- I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we will allow you to give them your time rather than us.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, the fairies said they would make room for you!
> 
> Just got in after an day full of activities - archery (I had a go), adventure playground, swimming, picnic, computer games, fish and chips.
> 
> Here is a photo of three very worn out gks.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Bobglory said:


> You know, my DH just has no since of adventure. We finally made the trip to Costco today .....
> 
> I was happily browsing through the aisles on one of their complimentary scooters and it seems DH kept "loosing" me. Rather than getting into the spirit of the day and engaging in a bit of hide and seek he chose to gripe about how he never had trouble keeping track of me before LOL. I look at it as my way keeping him mentally sharp and physically agile and this is a good thing right?
> 
> Then onto Target where I found that his faith in my depth perception is about equal to his sense of adventure. All I kept hearing was "look out" or "oh Jesus" ... somehow I don't think it was meant prayerfully lol.
> 
> The icing on the cake came when he thought I had gotten a wee bit too close as I zipped by the rear of a gentleman bent over in the aisle. Now, I will fully admit that particular scenario did get me into a wee bit of trouble once before.. but I didn't hit anyone this time. I hear the sweet voice of my loving DH behind me saying "well he isn't going to have to shave his ass for awhile". I nearly wet myself!
> 
> I guess when I think about it, the fact that he actually drove me to the stores AND went in with me must mean that he has a sense of adventure after all lol.
> 
> Gigi


I love hearing about your adventures! Keep on keeping DH mentallly sharp LOL


----------



## melyn

eofl I love it, your sence of humour has me giggling and lifts my day, thank you lyn x



Bobglory said:


> You know, my DH just has no since of adventure. We finally made the trip to Costco today .....
> 
> I was happily browsing through the aisles on one of their complimentary scooters and it seems DH kept "loosing" me. Rather than getting into the spirit of the day and engaging in a bit of hide and seek he chose to gripe about how he never had trouble keeping track of me before LOL. I look at it as my way keeping him mentally sharp and physically agile and this is a good thing right?
> 
> Then onto Target where I found that his faith in my depth perception is about equal to his sense of adventure. All I kept hearing was "look out" or "oh Jesus" ... somehow I don't think it was meant prayerfully lol.
> 
> The icing on the cake came when he thought I had gotten a wee bit too close as I zipped by the rear of a gentleman bent over in the aisle. Now, I will fully admit that particular scenario did get me into a wee bit of trouble once before.. but I didn't hit anyone this time. I hear the sweet voice of my loving DH behind me saying "well he isn't going to have to shave his ass for awhile". I nearly wet myself!
> 
> I guess when I think about it, the fact that he actually drove me to the stores AND went in with me must mean that he has a sense of adventure after all lol.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Southern Gal

gagesmom said:


> Happy Birthday Marianne :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: me too,a fantastic birthday wish to a fantastic person :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> I haven't read any further than your post to see if someone has answered your question but since I had wondered the same thing, I took a photo of this explanation near a bridge in a re-creation of an Amish village near Lancaster PA. Sorry if I am repeating what someone has already posted.
> Denise


Back in the days of untreated timber of course!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We all had a good sleep and are getting ready for Mr Ps brother and family coming for lunch as well and DD and family. It's going to be a buffet lunch, so nothing too complicated.
> 
> Sorry I am not going to be able to keep up with you chatter boxes this week, but will be dipping in and out.
> 
> Update on DB - I have cast on AGAIN!!
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all and photos for today...


We expect you to give full attention to the family! 
That is a magnificent example of the English Herbaceous Border!


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, I guess I have about 24 pages to catch up on, but I have my ceiling painted, and one coat on the cabinets. Decided to call it a night, at least for a little while, no telling what I'll decide after I sit for a bit. I actually managed to not get paint on my clothes or glasses, lol, amazing really.
> Well, I'm off to get caught up, hope you are having a great day gang.


Well done!


----------



## Southern Gal

nicho said:


> I haven't read any further than your post to see if someone has answered your question but since I had wondered the same thing, I took a photo of this explanation near a bridge in a re-creation of an Amish village near Lancaster PA. Sorry if I am repeating what someone has already posted.
> Denise


Thanks so much for the explanation. Duh... just plain old common sense. Still I wonder why it never caught on in other parts of the country. Thanks for the nice pictures,I wouldn't get to see if I wasn't seeing through your pictures. :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hello... Today has been a very sad today for me. A very dear dancing friend passed away overnight in hospital. She has been on dialysis for about 2years and has past heart issues and fell and broke hip last mond. Well overnight she had 3 heart attacks and couldnt be revived on the third. So so sad. she was 72 and the nicest kindest non complaining person.
> 
> 20 pages to catch up on...


So sorry to hear of your loss Sugarsugar- 72 is not especially old.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Sam, I let my husband do all the driving this time. I did not feel confident at all on the other (ie the "wrong") side of the road especially on your freeways with everyone going so fast. Hubby was pretty good, although being involved in a fender bender in Rochester did put a dent in his confidence not to mention our lovely late model rented car! Fortunately, nobody was hurt and we were not at fault (phew!) but he was even more cautious after that. He drove many thousands of miles, so I am very fortunate he was happy to do all the driving.
> Here are some more photos. Glad you are enjoying them.


I am curious to know where in America is Hyde Park, I only know it in it's English version. BTW Sam and I have been passing comment for a while as to which of us drives on the 'wrong' side of the road, (and a few others of us!)


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, I hadn't realised how long it had been since I posted here. I have been really busy. New job really interesting, learning lots about soap making, including cold process. Will be trying my first batch soon, probably get castille kit from work. Interesting info for any Aussies planning on selling hand made soap here in Australia, sellers of cold process soap must be licenced to sell it, because of the chemistry involved. And it is $400 per year for the licence. For now, any I do will be for family and friends. BUT I can sell Melt and Pour soap as well as remilled soap at the markets with no problem.
> 
> Also have been spending time geocaching. Finding it quite fun, meeting interesting people as well.
> 
> Am doing knitting between all this. Currently multi tasking, reading this, watching Australia's great flood, which is about the inland tsunarmi that his SE Qld in 2011 and doing a dishcloth in tunisian crochet.


Aaah.. there you are! Glad you are ok and have just been busy.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We all had a good sleep and are getting ready for Mr Ps brother and family coming for lunch as well and DD and family. It's going to be a buffet lunch, so nothing too complicated.
> 
> Sorry I am not going to be able to keep up with you chatter boxes this week, but will be dipping in and out.
> 
> Update on DB - I have cast on AGAIN!!
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all and photos for today...


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss Sugarsugar- 72 is not especially old.


Thanks.. no it certainly isnt. She was an amazing person who lived life to the fullest as much as she could.


----------



## jheiens

Southern Gal said:


> Thanks so much for the explanation. Duh... just plain old common sense. Still I wonder why it never caught on in other parts of the country. Thanks for the nice pictures,I wouldn't get to see if I wasn't seeing through your pictures. :thumbup:  :thumbup:


Where I grew up in west central Illinois, SG, early bridges on country (rural) roads were simply planks across supporting timbers without sides. In the winter snows they were particularly precarious to cross. These covered bridges seem much more intelligent use of time and lumber to build, given that they endure so much longer. Perhaps a difference in craftsmanship or interest, who knows?

Ohio Joy

Off to get ready for church; back later, I hope. Hope this is the best birthday ever, Marianne.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hello... Today has been a very sad today for me. A very dear dancing friend passed away overnight in hospital. She has been on dialysis for about 2years and has past heart issues and fell and broke hip last mond. Well overnight she had 3 heart attacks and couldnt be revived on the third. So so sad. she was 72 and the nicest kindest non complaining person.
> 
> 20 pages to catch up on...


So sorry about your friend- never easy for those left missing the person.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know where in America is Hyde Park, I only know it in it's English version. BTW Sam and I have been passing comment for a while as to which of us drives on the 'wrong' side of the road, (and a few others of us!)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> So sorry about your friend- never easy for those left missing the person.


Thanks. It is such a shock... i visited her in hospital on Friday and she was quite good and in good spirits. She was to be moved off to rehab for the hip next week.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know where in America is Hyde Park, I only know it in it's English version. BTW Sam and I have been passing comment for a while as to which of us drives on the 'wrong' side of the road, (and a few others of us!)


Hyde Park in in upstate NewYork. It was the home of Franklin Rooseveldt's family, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Hyde Park in in upstate NewYork. It was the home of Franklin Rooseveldt's family, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy! I was aware of Rooseveldt, just don't know of him beyond the fact that he was President (I think) when I was born.

p.s., American History would be an elective subject here, not commonly taught.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, the fairies said they would make room for you!
> 
> Just got in after an day full of activities - archery (I had a go), adventure playground, swimming, picnic, computer games, fish and chips.
> 
> Here is a photo of three very worn out gks.


Lovely kids!


----------



## jknappva

BJohn4223 said:


> Thank you all for the welcome - I am really enjoying the pictures and stories and have already written down some of the recipes.
> 
> I am so enjoying the interaction and ability to share whatever is going on. I am planning to take some pictures this afternoon (when my camera battery is charged) to post sometime soon. In the meantime, here are a couple of pictures of a Lady Bug Tea set I crocheted for my two year old granddaughter's birthday last week. It is the first crocheting I had done is several years so really enjoyed it. Am making a Victorian tea set for my girlfriend for her birthday next month.
> 
> She's a darling girl...and I know she loved the Ladybug tea set...any little girl would. Looking forward to the Victorian tea set pictures.
> JuneK


----------



## KateB

Bobglory said:


> You know, my DH just has no since of adventure. We finally made the trip to Costco today .....
> 
> I was happily browsing through the aisles on one of their complimentary scooters and it seems DH kept "loosing" me. Rather than getting into the spirit of the day and engaging in a bit of hide and seek he chose to gripe about how he never had trouble keeping track of me before LOL. I look at it as my way keeping him mentally sharp and physically agile and this is a good thing right?
> 
> Then onto Target where I found that his faith in my depth perception is about equal to his sense of adventure. All I kept hearing was "look out" or "oh Jesus" ... somehow I don't think it was meant prayerfully lol.
> 
> The icing on the cake came when he thought I had gotten a wee bit too close as I zipped by the rear of a gentleman bent over in the aisle. Now, I will fully admit that particular scenario did get me into a wee bit of trouble once before.. but I didn't hit anyone this time. I hear the sweet voice of my loving DH behind me saying "well he isn't going to have to shave his ass for awhile". I nearly wet myself!
> 
> I guess when I think about it, the fact that he actually drove me to the stores AND went in with me must mean that he has a sense of adventure after all lol.
> 
> Gigi


I think your DH has as good a sense of humour as you, Gigi........maybe it's just as well!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I am back - 4oz filet - small draft - I am ready for bed. lol not quite yet or I will be up with our southern hemisphere friends. had a good time - ed and I hadn't been together since june so there was a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> we stopped by biggby coffee - they had the weather channel on - goodness there are a lot of fires out west - some of them fairly close to our Arizona knitters - I do hope all of you are in a safe area. one of the weather casters mentioned the quality of the air - that would go without saying - I would not be able to stick my nose out the door.
> 
> it also showed all the rain in Georgia for gwen and Marianne - it didn't look like they were going to get any relief for a few days. plus it was going to be fairly warm and mucho humidity. feel bad for you girls - it is going to be miserable.
> 
> have a couple of pages to catch up on so best get started.
> 
> sam
> 
> oh yes - they served a quarter head of lettuce - a whole quarter head - not broken up or anything - walnuts and bacon sprinkled on top with some kind of dressing dribbled over. it was fine - a little tricky to eat and not look like a slob - never saw that before - lettuce - not slob. lol


I've had that lettuce salad before and was surprised since where I had it, there was only dressing on it. I really was expecting a little more since lettuce isn't my favorite unless there are other veggies with it. And don't get me started on the nasty bagged lettuce. I've gotten to the point that I just won't eat it and all the restaurants use it in their salads because it's easy.
Sounds like you had a great time and a delicious meal!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

BJohn4223 said:


> Thank you all for the welcome - I am really enjoying the pictures and stories and have already written down some of the recipes.
> 
> I am so enjoying the interaction and ability to share whatever is going on. I am planning to take some pictures this afternoon (when my camera battery is charged) to post sometime soon. In the meantime, here are a couple of pictures of a Lady Bug Tea set I crocheted for my two year old granddaughter's birthday last week. It is the first crocheting I had done is several years so really enjoyed it. Am making a Victorian tea set for my girlfriend for her birthday next month. Will post it when it's done.
> 
> Have to go clean the freezer and refrigerator and then will sit and stitch the rest of the afternoon. Will have two daughters and three grandchildren here for dinner later. We're having pulled pork that has been cooking since yesterday afternoon. Just shredded it and put it back in the crock pot. Smells yummy.
> 
> Bye for today -


What a fabulous tea-set and your DGD is gorgeous too!


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Loved scooter story. We have to go to dr. Appt for DH on Monday that is a twonhourvdrive. I Dan rest in car. We may go to Costco at which oint I will have ton use electric cart. Pray for me and those around me.
> I actually wentvto lubrary today and did about five kinutesbof weeding veg. Garden. BBTB it felt songood to be working in warm earth.


Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better Sassafrass, but don't overdo it. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> a really big craft moment myfanwy - the bonnie threw me - I did welcome her - I think I need a new brain.
> 
> sam


if you find out where to get the new brain, Sam, let me know...I think I'm working with a quarter of one!
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIANNE !!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day at Marianne's today. Yes Sam, it rained ALL day and is supposed to continue for a few days. That said, we had a good time knitting for a few hours before going out to dinner in Helen GA. I got to meet the incredible Daniel. What a good looking young man and so pleasant to talk with. Looks quite a bit like his mom too; has the same sparkle she does! Poor Marianne's truck died the other day so we've agreed since it will be quite costly to have repaired that I will just be driving up to see her for awhile.
> 
> Didn't get home until 9:30 pm. and I'm pretty tired after driving in the rain through the mountains. Going to sign off and will see you folks tomorrow. Hugs, Peace and Happy thoughts to everyone.


Sorry to hear that Marianne has something else to add stress to her life..Still waiting to hear about the surprise you said you had for her birthday!! I'm glad you had safe travels today. Driving in the rain on flat lands is stressful enough and with added mountains, I'd have a monster headache.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Not all fingerless mittens have a thumb. It can simply be left open. I think you could simply knit a flat rectangle with ribbing at top and bottom, join it up with a gap for the thumb. (haven't tried this- it just seems like it should work). Or in the round with a short section knitted flat for the thumb. I personally like the thumb gussett shaped but it isn't essential.
> Need to try that idea- it would be great for people learning to knit. Maybe I could knit David's pair for the end of this winter after all!


I made a couple of prs like that in k2,p2 ribbing. LIke you said, no thumb and just sewed a seam with an opening for the thumb. I also made a pair for myself with a thumb and I guess I have a very short thumb because it comes almost all the way up to the end. I guess I should have measured it against my thumb so it wouldn't be so long!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Looks like you worked out where you were in the pattern- it looks lovely.
> Deramores had a lovely looking jacket today -free pattern. Cables and intarsia teddy bears http://au.deramores.com/debbie-bliss-jacket-pattern?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_511_teddy


That jacket is gorgeous! I think it's a bit 'girly' for Luke, but I may just have to knit it for somebody!


----------



## jknappva

Hi, Marianne...hope your birthday is wonderful and you're painfree all day.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Decided to work backward to catch up.  Well, he knows I got paint and that I'm doing it but has no clue as to the colors. lol...I plan to do a different room every time he heads off on a run, if possible, so should keep him guessing a bit. lol...I'll have to take pictures as I go, here's a picture of the ceiling before I finished it.


Hope your DH has a safe trip and is home soon. You're so ambitious....I'm scared of even getting on a step ladder so when my children were growing up, I'd paint as far as I could reach on the walls and when my DH got home,he'd paint the upper portion.
Lovely rose!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Decided to work backward to catch up.  Well, he knows I got paint and that I'm doing it but has no clue as to the colors. lol...I plan to do a different room every time he heads off on a run, if possible, so should keep him guessing a bit. lol...I'll have to take pictures as I go, here's a picture of the ceiling before I finished it.


I like the colour on your ceiling. :thumbup: Love those big trucks, we don't have them over here, just lorries with normal exhaust pipes at the back like cars.


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> it looks like you saw a good bit of our country - how long were you here and what all did you see. thank you for the pictures - since you have been following along you know we love pictures. lol
> 
> sam


Knowing your fondness for pictures and honey, Sam, I thought you'd like this. My granddaughter Cora helping me to stain and varnish various spare hive parts. She worked hard. The other picture is of Cora at the most easterly place in Ireland, which is about a mile south of Ballyhalbert. The big metal E was installed a few months ago.[/quote]

Oh, she really is a cutie....and looks like she could have fun anywhere!!
juneK


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, I hadn't realised how long it had been since I posted here. I have been really busy. New job really interesting, learning lots about soap making, including cold process. Will be trying my first batch soon, probably get castille kit from work. Interesting info for any Aussies planning on selling hand made soap here in Australia, sellers of cold process soap must be licenced to sell it, because of the chemistry involved. And it is $400 per year for the licence. For now, any I do will be for family and friends. BUT I can sell Melt and Pour soap as well as remilled soap at the markets with no problem.
> 
> Also have been spending time geocaching. Finding it quite fun, meeting interesting people as well.
> 
> Am doing knitting between all this. Currently multi tasking, reading this, watching Australia's great flood, which is about the inland tsunarmi that his SE Qld in 2011 and doing a dishcloth in tunisian crochet.


WOW! You sure have been busy...when in the world do you find time to work!!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva

sugarsugar said:


> Hello... Today has been a very sad today for me. A very dear dancing friend passed away overnight in hospital. She has been on dialysis for about 2years and has past heart issues and fell and broke hip last mond. Well overnight she had 3 heart attacks and couldnt be revived on the third. So so sad. she was 72 and the nicest kindest non complaining person.
> 
> 20 pages to catch up on...


So sorry to hear of the loss of your dear friend. I hope that you have many happy memories to look back upon.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Hi June, She's not called Little Madam for nothing!


LOL!! Sounds like the original Madam taught her very well!!!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

ptofValerie said:


> Knowing your fondness for pictures and honey, Sam, I thought you'd like this. My granddaughter Cora helping me to stain and varnish various spare hive parts. She worked hard. The other picture is of Cora at the most easterly place in Ireland, which is about a mile south of Ballyhalbert. The big metal E was installed a few months ago.


Beautiful wee girl and lovely name too!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We all had a good sleep and are getting ready for Mr Ps brother and family coming for lunch as well and DD and family. It's going to be a buffet lunch, so nothing too complicated.
> 
> Sorry I am not going to be able to keep up with you chatter boxes this week, but will be dipping in and out.
> 
> Update on DB - I have cast on AGAIN!!
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all and photos for today...


Loved the pictures of the DGC!! You sure are showing them a grand time. Looks like Little Madam is going to be a swimming wonder!!
Beautiful pictures of roses....I'm sure they scent the air so sweetly!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> I haven't read any further than your post to see if someone has answered your question but since I had wondered the same thing, I took a photo of this explanation near a bridge in a re-creation of an Amish village near Lancaster PA. Sorry if I am repeating what someone has already posted.
> Denise


Thank you! Such an obvious answer, but one I would never have come up with!  :lol:


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Hello... Today has been a very sad today for me. A very dear dancing friend passed away overnight in hospital. She has been on dialysis for about 2years and has past heart issues and fell and broke hip last mond. Well overnight she had 3 heart attacks and couldnt be revived on the third. So so sad. she was 72 and the nicest kindest non complaining person.
> 
> 20 pages to catch up on...


I am so sorry to hear this...may God comfort you and her family while you grieve over her loss.
JuneK


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Hello... Today has been a very sad today for me. A very dear dancing friend passed away overnight in hospital. She has been on dialysis for about 2years and has past heart issues and fell and broke hip last mond. Well overnight she had 3 heart attacks and couldnt be revived on the third. So so sad. she was 72 and the nicest kindest non complaining person.
> 
> 20 pages to catch up on...


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Sam, I let my husband do all the driving this time. I did not feel confident at all on the other (ie the "wrong") side of the road especially on your freeways with everyone going so fast. Hubby was pretty good, although being involved in a fender bender in Rochester did put a dent in his confidence not to mention our lovely late model rented car! Fortunately, nobody was hurt and we were not at fault (phew!) but he was even more cautious after that. He drove many thousands of miles, so I am very fortunate he was happy to do all the driving.
> Here are some more photos. Glad you are enjoying them.


Love seeing all the pictures from your travels...they always add to our wonderful memories of happy times, don't they!?
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Marianne. May the next year be a filled with things and people that bring you joy.


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> Sam, I let my husband do all the driving this time. I did not feel confident at all on the other (ie the "wrong") side of the road especially on your freeways with everyone going so fast. Hubby was pretty good, although being involved in a fender bender in Rochester did put a dent in his confidence not to mention our lovely late model rented car! Fortunately, nobody was hurt and we were not at fault (phew!) but he was even more cautious after that. He drove many thousands of miles, so I am very fortunate he was happy to do all the driving.
> Here are some more photos. Glad you are enjoying them.


Great photos especially the one with you (I presume it's you?) and the Roosevelts - they look very pleased to see you! :lol:


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> .....Kate, your grandson is the cutest .....


No arguments from me on that one!


----------



## KateB

nicho said:


> .....Kate, your grandson is the cutest .....


* Oops, a Gwennie!*


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know where in America is Hyde Park, I only know it in it's English version. BTW Sam and I have been passing comment for a while as to which of us drives on the 'wrong' side of the road, (and a few others of us!)


And we know the left is right! :shock:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> No arguments from me on that one!


Great concentration required here- hence I can't stop and smile right now. You'll just need to wait a short while.

And I am heading off to bed. Going to see MIL tomorrow- and David wants to leave about 8- I pointed out to him that is about when I get up. He just looked at me- guess I need to get up earlier tomorrow. So won't be back till later tomorrow- by which time I will have not just the Sunday rush but extra as well!


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Great concentration required here- hence I can't stop and smile right now. You'll just need to wait a short while.
> 
> And I am heading off to bed. Going to see MIL tomorrow- and David wants to leave about 8- I pointed out to him that is about when I get up. He just looked at me- guess I need to get up earlier tomorrow. So won't be back till later tomorrow- by which time I will have not just the Sunday rush but extra as well!


Managed a quick smile! Have a safe trip to your MIL's.


----------



## Pup lover

AZ Sticks said:


> Will you be making creamed corn for the freezer?????


Yes it is kind of a creamed corn fir the freezer we got enough for 15 meals and my hands hurt today from cutting it off the cob. Worth it though!!


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> I am going out for dinner with my friend ed tonight - settled on applebee's. see you in a little while.
> 
> sam


Mom took me there for the first time last week. Had chicken and portebello mushrooms was good and then we split the blonde brownie dessert wow! It was sugar over load but soooo good!


----------



## Spider

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody, I guess I have about 24 pages to catch up on, but I have my ceiling painted, and one coat on the cabinets. Decided to call it a night, at least for a little while, no telling what I'll decide after I sit for a bit. I actually managed to not get paint on my clothes or glasses, lol, amazing really.
> Well, I'm off to get caught up, hope you are having a great day gang.


You are amazing lady!!! Have had projects like that where I just dig in and keep going. You will be so happy when you are done,
Going to my moms today to do some small projects for her and check in on her since she has been sick. Want to see myself how she is really doing.


----------



## Spider

KateB said:


> So sorry for your loss.


Also so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Patches39

HEY MARIANNE!!!!! IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY :lol: love you girl!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> you know dawn - if you blanche the ears of corn and freeze them you can have corn on the cob during the winter and it tastes fresh. we always packed them in breadbags - double or triple bagged - the girls loved it.
> 
> sam


Thst would be easier for sure, and we have done that in the past. DH likes his moms receipt with butter and half n half.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> gigi - I have tears running down my cheeks - dear lord - I would love to be a fly on the wall when you and dh go shopping together. I think the two of you have the same sense of humor - life must be a circus when the two of you are around. thank you for sharing your latest adventure.
> 
> sam


YES!!!! What a way to start my day, first laugh of the day and a good one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> Looks like you worked out where you were in the pattern- it looks lovely.
> Deramores had a lovely looking jacket today -free pattern. Cables and intarsia teddy bears http://au.deramores.com/debbie-bliss-jacket-pattern?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_511_teddy


Adorable sweater!!


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> thanks rookie - I gather they are done in the round - therein lies the rub - I really must get over my fear of five needles - after all you are just knitting with two at a time - I think it is the idea. think I may take my socks to work on on the plane.
> 
> what I need to do is to do a hat on say number 8 dpn's - the sock needles are sooooooo small.
> 
> sam


Like you told me Sam, you can do it, just try and if you need help just ask,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen many patterns where it is just a rectangle with a hole for the thumb. But, I would think that the edge by the knuckle would stretch out and be funky...I like the idea of a partial finger glove ... by am a little wary of it...just have to jump in and do it...I need some of Angora's fearlessness!


DITTO :shock:


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Decided to work backward to catch up.  Well, he knows I got paint and that I'm doing it but has no clue as to the colors. lol...I plan to do a different room every time he heads off on a run, if possible, so should keep him guessing a bit. lol...I'll have to take pictures as I go, here's a picture of the ceiling before I finished it.


Nice lovely rose, great color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

ptofValerie said:


> it looks like you saw a good bit of our country - how long were you here and what all did you see. thank you for the pictures - since you have been following along you know we love pictures. lol
> 
> sam


Knowing your fondness for pictures and honey, Sam, I thought you'd like this. My granddaughter Cora helping me to stain and varnish various spare hive parts. She worked hard. The other picture is of Cora at the most easterly place in Ireland, which is about a mile south of Ballyhalbert. The big metal E was installed a few months ago.[/quote]

Cora is a real cutie, lovely smile :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Many Happy Returns of the day, Marianne!!


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We all had a good sleep and are getting ready for Mr Ps brother and family coming for lunch as well and DD and family. It's going to be a buffet lunch, so nothing too complicated.
> 
> Sorry I am not going to be able to keep up with you chatter boxes this week, but will be dipping in and out.
> 
> Update on DB - I have cast on AGAIN!!
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all and photos for today...


Such a lovely family, they are a good looking group. Love the flowers, have my coffee.


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> Hello... Today has been a very sad today for me. A very dear dancing friend passed away overnight in hospital. She has been on dialysis for about 2years and has past heart issues and fell and broke hip last mond. Well overnight she had 3 heart attacks and couldnt be revived on the third. So so sad. she was 72 and the nicest kindest non complaining person.
> 
> 20 pages to catch up on...


  sending prayers to you and her family.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Happy Birthday, Marianne!!! Hope your day is wonderful. Paula


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Birthday Marianne! Hope this year is full of blessings and dreams come true!


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! DD called me early and woke me up. Her BF lost her debit card last night. He thinks he left it at the bar. I just hope she can get it back with no damage done!

Sugar, so sorry for your loss. I know it must be hard since she seemed to be improving.

Happy Birthday, Marianne! I hope you have a wonderful day and year!


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> No arguments from me on that one!


Boy he is growing so fast, so handsome.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I need to check out your workshops...there are so many I want to go through.



darowil said:


> My magic loop workshop had a fingerless mitten (in fingering weight on small needles) with a choice of thumbs provided.


----------



## Pontuf

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIANNE!

XO

Pontuf


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Managed a quick smile! Have a safe trip to your MIL's.


He makes you smile.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the roses and of DH in the big rig....can't wait to see the finished project of the kitchen...I'm getting inspired by you!



Poledra65 said:


> Decided to work backward to catch up.  Well, he knows I got paint and that I'm doing it but has no clue as to the colors. lol...I plan to do a different room every time he heads off on a run, if possible, so should keep him guessing a bit. lol...I'll have to take pictures as I go, here's a picture of the ceiling before I finished it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hello -- are you on a River Boat cruise? I'd love to take one of those someday and would love to hear more about your adventures and see some pictures. Then, if I don't ever make it on the trip, I can at least enjoy it vicariously through you.



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!!! Well I am still on vacation and note that soon you will be off for some very well deserved time off. Have a wonderful time. My DH and I will be in Brugge and Ghent today and return to Amsterdam tomorrow. We do miss our home but have enjoyed this cruise tremendously making friends and admiring where others live. You have a wonderful time and I know you will be missed but Darowil and Kate always do a great job keeping the Tea Party alive.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful granddaughter---it's fun to share the work with grandkids. How are your bees and hives doing?



ptofValerie said:


> it looks like you saw a good bit of our country - how long were you here and what all did you see. thank you for the pictures - since you have been following along you know we love pictures. lol
> 
> sam


Knowing your fondness for pictures and honey, Sam, I thought you'd like this. My granddaughter Cora helping me to stain and varnish various spare hive parts. She worked hard. The other picture is of Cora at the most easterly place in Ireland, which is about a mile south of Ballyhalbert. The big metal E was installed a few months ago.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

Boy you are a BusyWorkerBee!! You'll need to carve out some time for Queen Bee to have some leisure time!! It all sounds very interesting - I'm definitely going to check out soap making. I've done the geo-cacheing especially with the kids. Looking forward to you posting pictures of your first batch of soap.



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, I hadn't realised how long it had been since I posted here. I have been really busy. New job really interesting, learning lots about soap making, including cold process. Will be trying my first batch soon, probably get castille kit from work. Interesting info for any Aussies planning on selling hand made soap here in Australia, sellers of cold process soap must be licenced to sell it, because of the chemistry involved. And it is $400 per year for the licence. For now, any I do will be for family and friends. BUT I can sell Melt and Pour soap as well as remilled soap at the markets with no problem.
> 
> Also have been spending time geocaching. Finding it quite fun, meeting interesting people as well.
> 
> Am doing knitting between all this. Currently multi tasking, reading this, watching Australia's great flood, which is about the inland tsunarmi that his SE Qld in 2011 and doing a dishcloth in tunisian crochet.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's one of the coolest bridges I've seen. I love the explanation of the covered bridges..I was really on a different track. Since a lot of them are in snow country, I believed they were covered so that the road under the bridge would be left clear after a snowstorm...the bridges are usually too narrow to get through with a snowplow or road grader.



nicho said:


> I haven't read any further than your post to see if someone has answered your question but since I had wondered the same thing, I took a photo of this explanation near a bridge in a re-creation of an Amish village near Lancaster PA. Sorry if I am repeating what someone has already posted.
> Denise


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is a gorgeous photo--think that would look lovely copied onto one of those canvas prints to go on the living room wall.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We all had a good sleep and are getting ready for Mr Ps brother and family coming for lunch as well and DD and family. It's going to be a buffet lunch, so nothing too complicated.
> 
> Sorry I am not going to be able to keep up with you chatter boxes this week, but will be dipping in and out.
> 
> Update on DB - I have cast on AGAIN!!
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all and photos for today...


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is sad...my deepest sympathies.



sugarsugar said:


> Hello... Today has been a very sad today for me. A very dear dancing friend passed away overnight in hospital. She has been on dialysis for about 2years and has past heart issues and fell and broke hip last mond. Well overnight she had 3 heart attacks and couldnt be revived on the third. So so sad. she was 72 and the nicest kindest non complaining person.
> 
> 20 pages to catch up on...


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> No arguments from me on that one!


OMIGOSH!! he's growing up way too fast!!! Your baby is looking like a young man!!
But he's still a cute as ever!!! LOoks like he's having fun!!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

nicho said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Glad you like the photos. We had so much fun in your country on our vacation.


I hope you found all the people you encountered as a friendly bunch; even the person involved in the fender bender with you. On our trip back from a trip to CA last year, I sat next to a family from Australia who were vacationing in the USA. They had been to Disneyland and were headed to NYC - so were going from one coast to the other. The Dad travels to the US often and said that once he gets in the car, his brain switches gears and he's just fine driving where-ever he's at.


----------



## RookieRetiree

There are several Hyde Parks in the US....the one here in the Chicago area is the home of the University of Chicago (best known for it's work in Economics) and the former full time residence of President Obama and his family. They come back to the area from time to time--there are a lot of commuters to that area and they always gripe when the President comes to visit because all the streets get shut down for the motorcade and everyone's commute is delayed an hour or more.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyde_Park,_Chicago

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_of_Franklin_D._Roosevelt_National_Historic_Site

The Hyde Park referenced in the picture with the Roosevelts is in NY.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know where in America is Hyde Park, I only know it in it's English version. BTW Sam and I have been passing comment for a while as to which of us drives on the 'wrong' side of the road, (and a few others of us!)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy birthday my Sister of the Heart Marianne!




SugarSugar so sorry for the loss of your friend.

Just skimming...if I missed anything serious please know I keep all in my prayers. 

Kate just love the new photos of Luke. He is growing so fast.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy birthday my Sister of the Heart Marianne!




SugarSugar so sorry for the loss of your friend.

Just skimming...if I missed anything serious please know I keep all in my prayers. 

Kate just love the new photos of Luke. He is growing so fast.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love lettuce wedges---that's the way we'd cut our lettuce at home---was really surprised the first time I saw it in a restaurant. Around here, the wedges are generally topped with a blue cheese dressing and then garnished with some cherry tomatoes and bacon.



jknappva said:


> I've had that lettuce salad before and was surprised since where I had it, there was only dressing on it. I really was expecting a little more since lettuce isn't my favorite unless there are other veggies with it. And don't get me started on the nasty bagged lettuce. I've gotten to the point that I just won't eat it and all the restaurants use it in their salads because it's easy.
> Sounds like you had a great time and a delicious meal!
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Is it possible, he gets cuter all the time?

Here's a picture of his KTP sweetheart, but he's going to have to pass muster with Dad first!!



KateB said:


> No arguments from me on that one!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Is it possible, he gets cuter all the time?
> 
> Here's a picture of his KTP sweetheart, but he's going to have to pass muster with Dad first!!


She is gorgeous.....can you imagine their kids!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's all good....sorry that your hands are sore, though. That job is particularly hard on the hands. I made up a bunch of fresh salsa yesterday and diced 10 tomatoes (they were on the small side), 3 jalepeno peppers and one red onion - the salsa is fantastic - just added a little salt & pepper & cumin plus lime juice and cilantro. No real recipe--just kept adding and tasting, adding and tasting.



Pup lover said:


> Thst would be easier for sure, and we have done that in the past. DH likes his moms receipt with butter and half n half.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yea...Great Grandma! I like the sound of that.



KateB said:


> She is gorgeous.....can you imagine their kids!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Birthday, Marianne. Hope you have a great day! Know that you have lots of sisters and brothers here celebrating with you that love you to pieces!! Prayers and best wishes for you & your family plus Mom and Cindi too!


----------



## nittergma

Marianne, Happy Birthday!! I do hope your day is glorious!!! 

Sugar, so sad for you losing your friend especially when it's unexpected! 

Welcome to Strawberry4u, nicho and Bjohn4223 You'll have a blast and be blessed here! 

I've been enjoying all the pictures of grandkids and purplefi, I hope you'll be able to post a quick garden pic for us but I understand if you don't have time.

nanacaren, somehow I keep missing pics of coffee cups.

I'm trying to keep up but today I sped through posts I can hardly keep my eyes open, must not have slept well. Hope I have more energy tomorrow to do corn. Bet my hands will be sore too but it IS worth it! Maybe we'll do some on the cob too Sam, great idea! nittergma


----------



## RookieRetiree

Not sure if this tip helps you for corn cutting, but I found it helpful to keep kernels in one place. Take a large bowl and then invert a smaller bowl inside the big one. Place the corn on the bottom of the inside bowl and cut kernels off the cob...the cob is stable and the kernels fall within the large bowl. I use the pyrex nesting bowls from my Mom...the small turquoise one fits nicely into the large yellow one..I've used the stainless steel ones too. To keep the large bowl stable, you can put a folded wet paper towel underneath. I saw this on one of the cooking shows...I learn so much from them.



nittergma said:


> Marianne, Happy Birthday!! I do hope your day is glorious!!!
> 
> Sugar, so sad for you losing your friend especially when it's unexpected!
> 
> Welcome to Strawberry4u, nicho and Bjohn4223 You'll have a blast and be blessed here!
> 
> I've been enjoying all the pictures of grandkids and purplefi, I hope you'll be able to post a quick garden pic for us but I understand if you don't have time.
> 
> nanacaren, somehow I keep missing pics of coffee cups.
> 
> I'm trying to keep up but today I sped through posts I can hardly keep my eyes open, must not have slept well. Hope I have more energy tomorrow to do corn. Bet my hands will be sore too but it IS worth it! Maybe we'll do some on the cob too Sam, great idea! nittergma


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, the fairies said they would make room for you!
> 
> Just got in after an day full of activities - archery (I had a go), adventure playground, swimming, picnic, computer games, fish and chips.
> 
> Here is a photo of three very worn out gks.


Oh yes, I have to agree, they certainly do resemble you Purplefi, such cute kids, and yes the purple pants do set it all off.  Sounds like a full day. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Is it possible, he gets cuter all the time?
> 
> Here's a picture of his KTP sweetheart, but he's going to have to pass muster with Dad first!!


Oh what a great picture!!!! I love this one!!!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the roses and of DH in the big rig....can't wait to see the finished project of the kitchen...I'm getting inspired by you!


Thank you. I am just waiting for Century Lumber to open so I can go get a small roller and sandpaper, need to rough up the cabinet doors before painting, didn't do the cabinets themselves and wish I had.  Oh well, it'll all be great when I finish. 

Oh and LOVE the new Avatar.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Our kitchen needs to be redone--it's been 30 years since it's been updated except for replacing appliances that broke.

I made the mistake of releasing the pressure cooker over the sink, but near the upper cabinet and the steam took off the varnish on the side..ooops! It's not real noticeable since it's not on the face of the cabinet, but you can sure see it when you're at the sink doing dishes.

The cabinets were hand-made over 30 years ago by a good friend of my DH's family. The husband did the wood-working and the wife did the sanding, staining and varnishing. Really quality cabinets -- but they are in need of updating. DH doesn't want to tackle them so I will have to..I want to do them in pale yellow with dark gray--I think that will set off well with the stainless steel cabinets.

Does anyone have any experience/advice on stripping varnish and redoing the cabinets? I'd be ever so grateful for some hints and tips.

quote=Poledra65]Thank you. I am just waiting for Century Lumber to open so I can go get a small roller and sandpaper, need to rough up the cabinet doors before painting, didn't do the cabinets themselves and wish I had.  Oh well, it'll all be great when I finish. 

Oh and LOVE the new Avatar. [/quote]


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> No arguments from me on that one!


Oh Kate, he's growing up way too fast, he is a little cutie though isn't he. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> You are amazing lady!!! Have had projects like that where I just dig in and keep going. You will be so happy when you are done,
> Going to my moms today to do some small projects for her and check in on her since she has been sick. Want to see myself how she is really doing.


 I will definitely be relieved to be done, I did the ceiling first, well so it wouldn't drip on everything else later, but mainly because I knew it was the part I'd like the least so best to get it over with so that I couldn't put it off later after everything else was done.   
I hope your mom is doing well, and have a great day with her. 
Hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The avatar picture is from our trip to Crescent Moon Farm in Oregon when we were out there for the family reunion. The red necklace around the Mom's neck is to designate her as pregnant and she was then moved to the "birthing" pasture. I think it's a lovely picture of her cleaning her newborn baby boy.

I didn't know that alpaca's can't be bred for color of wool..they are what they are according to the ranch owner so there are two surprises at birth: color of wool and gender. I was particularly fond of the caramel colored ones.



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. I am just waiting for Century Lumber to open so I can go get a small roller and sandpaper, need to rough up the cabinet doors before painting, didn't do the cabinets themselves and wish I had.  Oh well, it'll all be great when I finish.
> 
> Oh and LOVE the new Avatar.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Hope your DH has a safe trip and is home soon. You're so ambitious....I'm scared of even getting on a step ladder so when my children were growing up, I'd paint as far as I could reach on the walls and when my DH got home,he'd paint the upper portion.
> Lovely rose!
> JuneK


LOL, DH said he didn't care what colors I used throughout the house as long as he didn't have to help paint. He would if I needed him to but I really want to have it done before he gets home, should be Tuesday, I'm thinking, unless they send him somewhere else first , but I don't think they'll send him to far out of the way as they have to many loads that need to go to Michigan over the next several weeks.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> I like the colour on your ceiling. :thumbup: Love those big trucks, we don't have them over here, just lorries with normal exhaust pipes at the back like cars.


DH and I like to watch Top Gear and they did a show on Lorries (we were amazed at how much smaller they were), so funny, their caravaning episode was classic though too. lolol, a bit like Gigi's adventures. lololol...
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> There are several Hyde Parks in the US....the one here in the Chicago area is the home of the University of Chicago (best known for it's work in Economics) and the former full time residence of President Obama and his family. They come back to the area from time to time--there are a lot of commuters to that area and they always gripe when the President comes to visit because all the streets get shut down for the motorcade and everyone's commute is delayed an hour or more.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyde_Park,_Chicago
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_of_Franklin_D._Roosevelt_National_Historic_Site
> 
> The Hyde Park referenced in the picture with the Roosevelts is in NY.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> I haven't read any further than your post to see if someone has answered your question but since I had wondered the same thing, I took a photo of this explanation near a bridge in a re-creation of an Amish village near Lancaster PA. Sorry if I am repeating what someone has already posted.
> Denise


Love those bridges.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We all had a good sleep and are getting ready for Mr Ps brother and family coming for lunch as well and DD and family. It's going to be a buffet lunch, so nothing too complicated.
> 
> Sorry I am not going to be able to keep up with you chatter boxes this week, but will be dipping in and out.
> 
> Update on DB - I have cast on AGAIN!!
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all and photos for today...


Looks like you are being kept quite busy, but well entertained.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Hello... Today has been a very sad today for me. A very dear dancing friend passed away overnight in hospital. She has been on dialysis for about 2years and has past heart issues and fell and broke hip last mond. Well overnight she had 3 heart attacks and couldnt be revived on the third. So so sad. she was 72 and the nicest kindest non complaining person.
> 
> 20 pages to catch up on...


So sorry Sugarsugar for the loss of your friend. Hugs to you and the family.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Sam, I let my husband do all the driving this time. I did not feel confident at all on the other (ie the "wrong") side of the road especially on your freeways with everyone going so fast. Hubby was pretty good, although being involved in a fender bender in Rochester did put a dent in his confidence not to mention our lovely late model rented car! Fortunately, nobody was hurt and we were not at fault (phew!) but he was even more cautious after that. He drove many thousands of miles, so I am very fortunate he was happy to do all the driving.
> Here are some more photos. Glad you are enjoying them.


Gorgeous!!! Too bad about the fender bender, but glad it wasn't you dh's fault and that it was only a fender bender. 
:thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

nicho said:


> Good morning/good evening everyone from beautiful sunny Sydney. It is more like spring than winter and I am loving it. I feel a little guilty that I have been following your tea party for years and feel like I know you all, even though I hardly ever contribute. I love the recipes/receipts (as if I haven't got enough already LOL), the words of wise advice for those who need it, seeing the pictures of your beautiful and diverse parts of the world and the clever projects you create. So, I have stepped out of the shadows to say hello to you all and to share some photos of a recent trip my hubby and I made to the US. Enjoy! We certainly did.


Welcome! Your photos are beautiful


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen many patterns where it is just a rectangle with a hole for the thumb. But, I would think that the edge by the knuckle would stretch out and be funky...I like the idea of a partial finger glove ... by am a little wary of it...just have to jump in and do it...I need some of Angora's fearlessness!


I can show you how to adapt my mitten pattern to accomplish the fingerless version. I did it for my son when he was in marching band. Can't wait to see you again.


----------



## siouxann

gagesmom said:


> Sassafrass Thank you so much. China is our 15 yr old Doberman and has been a sweetheart. I am going to have a hard time getting on without her. She is beside me everywhere I go. She sleeps on the floor beside our bed. You know Gage is home from school because she starts to wag that stubby little tail when she sees the bus.


So sorry about the circumstances you find yourself in. It's hard to have to give up so much at the same time. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## nittergma

Rookie, The tip sounds like a pretty good idea, I'm going to try it. 

The farm I worked at said the same thing, they bred for color but they wanted grey or true black(non fading) but I know they didn't appreciate the moms having boys because they had all the herd sires they needed.


----------



## pacer

Bonnie....love the tea set. Granddaughter is adorable as well.

Sam...thanks for the chuckle this morning. I couldn't help but laugh at your salad as I was served one like that once and could not believe it as well. 

Marianne....A great big birthday hug to you. I love you and wish you well.

Gwen...what a kind soul you are to be willing to make those trips a little more frequently to Marianne's while her truck is weeping for repairs. Glad you had a great time and made the trip safely.

Sugarsugar....so sorry to hear of the passing of your friend. That is never easy as some of our friends become more like family than our own families sometimes. Treasure the many happy and wonderful moments that you could share together.

Busyworkerbee...so happy to hear that all is well with you.

Kathy....where in the USA are you today? I do that with my brother as he drives semi all over the place.

Not going to finish getting caught up right now as I need to prepare to teach a class soon. Have a safe and happy day to everyone.


----------



## pacer

Poledra65 said:


> LOL, DH said he didn't care what colors I used throughout the house as long as he didn't have to help paint. He would if I needed him to but I really want to have it done before he gets home, should be Tuesday, I'm thinking, unless they send him somewhere else first , but I don't think they'll send him to far out of the way as they have to many loads that need to go to Michigan over the next several weeks.


Where in Michigan is he delivering to?


----------



## blavell

This is a bit like a recipe I have called "Cowboy Caviar" only my recipe also has chopped tomato & avocado. Ummmmmmm.


jvallas said:


> Yum on that cannellini bean recipe in particular! In appreciation, here's a bean salsa recipe from a friend. When she first gave it to me, I was making this stuff every single week, I love it so much!
> 
> Salsa with Beans
> 
> 1/2 c sugar
> 1/2 c white vinegar
> 1 c canola oil
> 
> Boil 1 min., stirring
> 
> Pour boiled mixture over:
> 1 med red onion chopped (I usually use scallions)
> 3 stalks celery chopped
> 1 each red, green, orange peppers chopped
> 1 can black beans rinsed & drained
> 1 can chick peas drained
> 1 can summer or shoepeg corn
> S&p
> [Another recipe uses garlic, lime, grape tomatoes as well]
> 
> (I also put in cilantro, jalapeño and cumin seed)
> Fridge overnight.
> 
> Excellent on lime flavored Tostitos


----------



## blavell

I love the recipes, Sam, especially the Cannellini Bean 
Salad. I think it would also be good with chopped tomatoes right out of the garden!


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Is it possible, he gets cuter all the time?
> 
> Here's a picture of his KTP sweetheart, but he's going to have to pass muster with Dad first!!


What a cutie SHE is!! And, he, Dad ain't bad either!
LOL!
Junek


----------



## BJohn4223

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always difficult to lose a friend or loved one and my heart goes out to you. Words can't express the empathy. Bless you.


----------



## BJohn4223

with all the posts about finger-less gloves, I wish my daughter had her first pair finished. Angela is my youngest and has only been knitting for about three months. She has already finished a blanket for her little guy and a couple scarves. She is working on a throw (on circulars) and her second finger-less glove on DPNs. I am so proud of her. She has a few minor issues but these are her "sample pair" for herself before she knits some to go with a scarf for a friend for Christmas. Will post a picture when she's finished. BTW- the gloves are long and go almost to her shoulder. They are awesome.


----------



## Designer1234

I hope Dreamweaver is doing okay -- I haven't seen a post this past week. I also wonder how Zoe is doing -- i guess she is still with her Dad. best wishes to both of them.


----------



## purl2diva

blavell said:


> This is a bit like a recipe I have called "Cowboy Caviar" only my recipe also has chopped tomato & avocado. Ummmmmmm.


Thank you so much for the bean salsa recipe. I had it at a party, got the recipe, then lost it. It is great as both a salad and a dip.


----------



## Grannypeg

Gagesmom, I agree with Gwen. Sometimes there is something better right around the corner. Don't lose faith.



Gweniepooh said:


> Unload all you want gagesmom. We are here to lean on and lift you up in prayers. I would be quite certain that your DH though sad to have to move also feels that as long as you all are together you will get through this. I know this is often over used but with all my heart I believe that when a door closes God opens a window. You and your family will come out of this landing on your feet and stronger for having endured this unwanted change. Sending you lots of love, peace, and healing as you go through this time of trial.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Decided to work backward to catch up.  Well, he knows I got paint and that I'm doing it but has no clue as to the colors. lol...I plan to do a different room every time he heads off on a run, if possible, so should keep him guessing a bit. lol...I'll have to take pictures as I go, here's a picture of the ceiling before I finished it.


Hugs for your DH. I have a special fondness for truckers. I worked in a truck stop for many years. They have helped me many times. Prayers for your DH. As we say here "keep it between the ditches"! *sigh* I would go for my AZ licence and drive a rig except I don't qualify right now as I am on insulin. Perhaps one day some dreams will come true..........if so, I would drive for my cousin, he owns a fleet of two dozen rigs or more. Zoe


----------



## Grannypeg

Angora - love your Tree of Life. Great Job.

Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder Gwen made and gave all of us at the KTP. I love, love, love it. The blanket was called light plum but I would say lilac. You can see a little of my Russian Sage and lavender out the dining room window. Can you tell I like purple too? Had a little trouble knitting with this yarn but I wanted something my niece could throw in the washer and dryer. This is the niece that was in Haiti running an orphanage and now she and her husband are home. This will be my sister's 11th grandchild and her FIRST granddaughter. :thumbup: I'm so excited about this blanket. Absolutely love the Tree of Life pattern as I love trees and all they represent. When I was a little girl and had problems I would go out in the woods by the creek and lean against a tree feeling it knew all I was feeling. More feelings about trees and all good unless I am raking. :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

The fundraiser for the Families of the 19 Granite Mountain Hotshots who perished last month, was a HUGE success! And every silent auction item sold even the $3,000 gold and pearl necklace!


----------



## Grannypeg

KateB; that is beautiful and I just love the colour.



KateB said:


> It's nearly 2.30pm here and I'm not even dressed yet!  I've been up since 9.30, but I was knitting an aran jumper for Luke - and nearly going bananas with it! :shock: I've not done any aran patterns before, but it wasn't the main pattern that was the problem it was the shaping for the neck. It told you where to decrease and then glibly said 'pattern next 10 stitches' and I had no idea where I was in the patterning! Anyhow after a bit of frogging and tinking I think I finally got it worked it out.
> Need to go now and get showered and dressed before it's time to get undressed again!


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:
 

> And we know the left is right! :shock:


lol, and between the ditches is the aim, the goal is to reach your destination!!!! lol, but I have to agree with Sam here, the right side to drive on is the right side, unless you have construction, then just follow the arrows! lol Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Happy birthday Marianne!!!! Here is a cutesy sending you ripples of delight! May a rainbow grace your skies today, may the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow be full, and may you not trample on any toads as you retrieve it! Blessings, Zoe


----------



## Pontuf

ZOE I don't know where you find these things but this is sooooo cooool!

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Happy birthday Marianne!!!! Here is a cutesy sending you ripples of delight! May a rainbow grace your skies today, may the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow be full, and may you not trample on any toads as you retrieve it! Blessings, Zoe


----------



## Pontuf

OH SugarSugar I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your dear friend.

Pontuf 
(((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))
XO



sugarsugar said:


> Hello... Today has been a very sad today for me. A very dear dancing friend passed away overnight in hospital. She has been on dialysis for about 2years and has past heart issues and fell and broke hip last mond. Well overnight she had 3 heart attacks and couldnt be revived on the third. So so sad. she was 72 and the nicest kindest non complaining person.
> 
> 20 pages to catch up on...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well, I don't know if I will have the energy to catch up on all the posts. The fibro has really got me today and I am crashing. I hope the crash does not come quite yet, I may have to go get Dad today and bring him home. Took Mom in yesterday to visit Dad. Lots of non-cardiac fibro chest pain yesterday, I don't have time for it today, lol, the head feels like it needs to explode though!

Joe P says hello to you all and sends his love. He would love to be able to come and chat with you all but he has no time to do all the things he is needing to do now. Right now he is contemplating building an arbor/gazebo covered with vines and doing container gardening under it. He is crocheting a tablecloth for his friend's birthday next month. I am designing and writing the pattern for the center of it at the moment. He is not ready yet for this next part I need to send him. He has the first part I sent him and he is working on that. lol, he was counting stitches last night and I told him that he gets to count the odd stitches and I count the even ones. We counted together on the phone! lol, he is a great guy. Today he is spending the day with his Mom. He did the shopping for her yesterday.

I must go and get back to bed before my head falls off. hmmm, if you see an extra head rolling towards you, please do keep it until I can retrieve it and put it back on my neck. Note to self: buy some duct tape so you can tape your head on!!!!!!!!! lol Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> ZOE I don't know where you find these things but this is sooooo cooool!
> 
> Pontuf


lol Pontuf and Charlotte, my fingers know how to use the keyboard and mouse. When Joe needs something, he just sends me an email or tells me on the phone. He always starts out "Zoe could you find....." and I ask him what he wants. He tells me and five minutes later, I have sent the email with it to him. Pontuf, here is one for you with all my good vibes being sent. Zoe


----------



## Pontuf

Hope you feel better Zoe. And I am glad to hear that your Dad is much better.

((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))

XO

pontuf


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I hope Dreamweaver is doing okay -- I haven't seen a post this past week. I also wonder how Zoe is doing -- i guess she is still with her Dad. best wishes to both of them.


Dreamweaver has not posted since Aug. 16th, Zoe is on line right now!


----------



## Pontuf

THANK YOU Zoe. this is beautiful

XO

pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> lol Pontuf and Charlotte, my fingers know how to use the keyboard and mouse. When Joe needs something, he just sends me an email or tells me on the phone. He always starts out "Zoe could you find....." and I ask him what he wants. He tells me and five minutes later, I have sent the email with it to him. Pontuf, here is one for you with all my good vibes being sent. Zoe


----------



## Grannypeg

I had about forty pages to skim to get caught up. Had the oldest and youngest grandsons here for a few days. They were both volunteering at a charitable golf tournament with Grandpa on Friday.

Strawberry - love your First Communion Dress. Hope you can beat the depression you are in.

Welcome to Nicho - love your pictures.

Welcmoe to Bonnie - love your post.

Happy Birthday Marianne -[ hope it's the best one so far.

Sugar, Sugar - my deepest sympathy on the loss of your friend.

Will do a catch up later.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> THANK YOU Zoe. this is beautiful
> 
> XO
> 
> pontuf


 :-D My pleasure! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> The fundraiser for the Families of the 19 Granite Mountain Hotshots who perished last month, was a HUGE success! And every silent auction item sold even the $3,000 gold and pearl necklace!


I am so glad for you, Charlotte! That is tremendous that everything sold, the community was obviously there to support all the families.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> lol, and between the ditches is the aim, the goal is to reach your destination!!!! lol, but I have to agree with Sam here, the right side to drive on is the right side, unless you have construction, then just follow the arrows! lol Zoe


well you both have the same Degree of Wrong!


----------



## 5mmdpns

SugarSugar, here is for you on the loss of your friend. Zoe


----------



## siouxann

Sugarsugar, I'm so sorry about the loss of your friend. May you find peace in your memories where she will live forever. 
"Life is eternal, love is immortal and death is only a horizon, and a horizon is nothing save the limit of our sight. "


----------



## Lurker 2

siouxann said:


> Sugarsugar, I'm so sorry about the loss of your friend. May you find peace in your memories where she will live forever.
> "Life is eternal, love is immortal and death is only a horizon, and a horizon is nothing save the limit of our sight. "


That is a lovely quote!


----------



## siouxann

Joe P says hello to you all and sends his love. He would love to be able to come and chat with you all but he has no time to do all the things he is needing to do now. Right now he is contemplating building an arbor/gazebo covered with vines and doing container gardening under it. He is crocheting a tablecloth for his friend's birthday next month. I am designing and writing the pattern for the center of it at the moment. He is not ready yet for this next part I need to send him. He has the first part I sent him and he is working on that. lol, he was counting stitches last night and I told him that he gets to count the odd stitches and I count the even ones. We counted together on the phone! lol, he is a great guy. Today he is spending the day with his Mom. He did the shopping for her yesterday.

Zoe [/quote]

Zoe, I hope your head is still attached. That type of pain must be horrendous!

Is Joe the gentleman from Texas? I've wondered where he was. He was so enthusiastic and he did such beautiful work. I hope he's OK.


----------



## 5mmdpns

siouxann said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P says hello to you all and sends his love. He would love to be able to come and chat with you all but he has no time to do all the things he is needing to do now. Right now he is contemplating building an arbor/gazebo covered with vines and doing container gardening under it. He is crocheting a tablecloth for his friend's birthday next month. I am designing and writing the pattern for the center of it at the moment. He is not ready yet for this next part I need to send him. He has the first part I sent him and he is working on that. lol, he was counting stitches last night and I told him that he gets to count the odd stitches and I count the even ones. We counted together on the phone! lol, he is a great guy. Today he is spending the day with his Mom. He did the shopping for her yesterday.
> 
> Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> Zoe, I hope your head is still attached. That type of pain must be horrendous!
> 
> Is Joe the gentleman from Texas? I've wondered where he was. He was so enthusiastic and he did such beautiful work. I hope he's OK.
Click to expand...

Yes that is Joe! He does do beautiful work. When he sends me a photo of the tablecloth, I will post it. Joe is ok, just does not have a stop button to press! lol, Zoe


----------



## siouxann

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a lovely quote!


Thanks. I read it in a book 50+ years ago and it has stuck with me ever since.


----------



## Bobglory

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know where in America is Hyde Park, I only know it in it's English version. BTW Sam and I have been passing comment for a while as to which of us drives on the 'wrong' side of the road, (and a few others of us!)


Hyde Park is a smallish town on the Hudson River. It is the "Mid-Hudson Valley" about 100 miles north of New York City. Believe it or not, it is where I grew up. I haven't been back there for decades as little by little the entire family has relocated south to Florida.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. It is such a shock... i visited her in hospital on Friday and she was quite good and in good spirits. She was to be moved off to rehab for the hip next week.


I am so sorry to hear about your friend. Sending prayers for comfort and hugs.

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> Hyde Park is a smallish town on the Hudson River. It is the "Mid-Hudson Valley" about 100 miles north of New York City. Believe it or not, it is where I grew up. I haven't been back there for decades as little by little the entire family has relocated south to Florida.
> 
> Gigi


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory

KateB said:


> Managed a quick smile! Have a safe trip to your MIL's.


Now that picture is a keeper. What a gorgeous smile!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory

5mmdpns said:


> lol Pontuf and Charlotte, my fingers know how to use the keyboard and mouse. When Joe needs something, he just sends me an email or tells me on the phone. He always starts out "Zoe could you find....." and I ask him what he wants. He tells me and five minutes later, I have sent the email with it to him. Pontuf, here is one for you with all my good vibes being sent. Zoe


That is beautiful! I just had to copy that one.

Gigi


----------



## Pontuf

Thank you Julie.

XO

pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad for you, Charlotte! That is tremendous that everything sold, the community was obviously there to support all the families.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Thank you Julie.
> 
> XO
> 
> pontuf


 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> well you both have the same Degree of Wrong!


lol, and two wrongs make a right! (lol, two negatives put together make a positive!!)
Now if you keep making wrong turns, you will never get going in the right way! lol, Zoe


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Hugs for your DH. I have a special fondness for truckers. I worked in a truck stop for many years. They have helped me many times. Prayers for your DH. As we say here "keep it between the ditches"! *sigh* I would go for my AZ licence and drive a rig except I don't qualify right now as I am on insulin. Perhaps one day some dreams will come true..........if so, I would drive for my cousin, he owns a fleet of two dozen rigs or more. Zoe


Good to hear from you, Zoe. How is your dad?
I've been thinking of you.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> lol, and two wrongs make a right! (lol, two negatives put together make a positive!!)
> Now if you keep making wrong turns, you will never get going in the right way! lol, Zoe


When I was in Germany in 2011, the most confusing thing I found was trying to work out where we would end up on the round-a-bouts. (Burckhardt or Susi did all the driving)


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> The fundraiser for the Families of the 19 Granite Mountain Hotshots who perished last month, was a HUGE success! And every silent auction item sold even the $3,000 gold and pearl necklace!


I'm so glad the fundraiser was successful...My heart hurts when I think of those young lives cut short!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> lol Pontuf and Charlotte, my fingers know how to use the keyboard and mouse. When Joe needs something, he just sends me an email or tells me on the phone. He always starts out "Zoe could you find....." and I ask him what he wants. He tells me and five minutes later, I have sent the email with it to him. Pontuf, here is one for you with all my good vibes being sent. Zoe


So beautiful!!! HOpe you're soon feeling better.
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Hello Lurker,

How have you been? Well I hope. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

great pictures - you know poledra - light fixtures are really easy to take down and put back up - keeps from having to tape - you don't even need to unwire them. just sayin'.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Decided to work backward to catch up.  Well, he knows I got paint and that I'm doing it but has no clue as to the colors. lol...I plan to do a different room every time he heads off on a run, if possible, so should keep him guessing a bit. lol...I'll have to take pictures as I go, here's a picture of the ceiling before I finished it.


----------



## gagesmom

Had friends over yesterday and This little cutie saw my hats I make and asked if I could make her a cupcake hat in her size. Ask and you shall receive.. I had it done within an hour or so.

She put it on her head and it never left. The smile on that face was all the thanks I needed. Her 15 yr old brother saw it and asked me to make him one too. He said a blueberry hat or a cupcake hat> Either one will do he said he's not picky. Seeing as Bryanna (in pic) has 4 older siblings I think I may have a couple more requests. Her Mom wants a cupcake hat too.


----------



## iamsam

this is a lazy day - a beautiful day actually - nice and warm - Heidi, gary and the three boys are off to the fair. alex is somewhere with friends and alexis is at home - will go over later and see which fast food enterprise she would like to go to. guess not - she is going out with friends. that being said think I will just stay pat and have a balogny sandwich with FRESH HOMEGROWN tomatoes on it. we are beginning to have them coming out our ears.

red grapes were on sale - Heidi picked me up a bunch - they are so good - love grapes. 

my leg that I hit on the bed is still swelling - gravity moves the swelling to my foot and ankle (that is exactly what the doctor said) I really need to watch the bed corners - I laid back about a four inch piece of skin - it just peeled right back. I kind of pushed it back and smoothed it out - sore - but it will heal. maybe I should wrap my legs in bubble wrap - Heidi thinks so. lol

sam


----------



## iamsam

hope you took a lot of pictures to share with us pat - when do you get home?

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!!! Well I am still on vacation and note that soon you will be off for some very well deserved time off. Have a wonderful time. My DH and I will be in Brugge and Ghent today and return to Amsterdam tomorrow. We do miss our home but have enjoyed this cruise tremendously making friends and admiring where others live. You have a wonderful time and I know you will be missed but Darowil and Kate always do a great job keeping the Tea Party alive.


----------



## iamsam

great pictures Valerie - thanks for sharing - you have quite a lovely granddaughter.

the "E" is wonderful - how far do you live from there?

sam



ptofValerie said:


> it looks like you saw a good bit of our country - how long were you here and what all did you see. thank you for the pictures - since you have been following along you know we love pictures. lol
> 
> sam


Knowing your fondness for pictures and honey, Sam, I thought you'd like this. My granddaughter Cora helping me to stain and varnish various spare hive parts. She worked hard. The other picture is of Cora at the most easterly place in Ireland, which is about a mile south of Ballyhalbert. The big metal E was installed a few months ago.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

wow - you are busy. you will have to take some pictures of your soaps for us. I think it would be great fun to make them.

don't get to busy that you don't have time to rest.

really glad you checked in - we have missed you.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, I hadn't realised how long it had been since I posted here. I have been really busy. New job really interesting, learning lots about soap making, including cold process. Will be trying my first batch soon, probably get castille kit from work. Interesting info for any Aussies planning on selling hand made soap here in Australia, sellers of cold process soap must be licenced to sell it, because of the chemistry involved. And it is $400 per year for the licence. For now, any I do will be for family and friends. BUT I can sell Melt and Pour soap as well as remilled soap at the markets with no problem.
> 
> Also have been spending time geocaching. Finding it quite fun, meeting interesting people as well.
> 
> Am doing knitting between all this. Currently multi tasking, reading this, watching Australia's great flood, which is about the inland tsunarmi that his SE Qld in 2011 and doing a dishcloth in tunisian crochet.


----------



## iamsam

that is great - i can just hear them switching it around. yeah for little madam - just practice for adulthood. lol

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, glad you enjoyed your meal out. The boys get on really well, they are like chalk and cheese. Fr, gs is fluent in both French and English and the English two are learning French. So we tend to swap from one language to another. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

great bridge - and it does make sense.

sam



nicho said:


> I haven't read any further than your post to see if someone has answered your question but since I had wondered the same thing, I took a photo of this explanation near a bridge in a re-creation of an Amish village near Lancaster PA. Sorry if I am repeating what someone has already posted.
> Denise


----------



## Pup lover

Pontuf said:


> The fundraiser for the Families of the 19 Granite Mountain Hotshots who perished last month, was a HUGE success! And every silent auction item sold even the $3,000 gold and pearl necklace!


Love seeing your face!! So happy that the fundraiser was a success!


----------



## iamsam

looks like the grands are having a good time - the rose wall is beautiful - love the worn brick wall they are up against.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We all had a good sleep and are getting ready for Mr Ps brother and family coming for lunch as well and DD and family. It's going to be a buffet lunch, so nothing too complicated.
> 
> Sorry I am not going to be able to keep up with you chatter boxes this week, but will be dipping in and out.
> 
> Update on DB - I have cast on AGAIN!!
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all and photos for today...


----------



## Miss Pam

Hi Sam - finally checking in. Your trip out this way sounds great! My hometown is Olympia and I get down there at least once a month to help my parents out and check in on them. I know you'll really enjoy being back in the Northwest. Your recipes this week once again sound wonderful!


----------



## iamsam

i am so sorry for your loss sugarsugar - sending you loving healing energy - i know you will miss her a lot. bet you have some great memories though.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hello... Today has been a very sad today for me. A very dear dancing friend passed away overnight in hospital. She has been on dialysis for about 2years and has past heart issues and fell and broke hip last mond. Well overnight she had 3 heart attacks and couldnt be revived on the third. So so sad. she was 72 and the nicest kindest non complaining person.
> 
> 20 pages to catch up on...


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> this is a lazy day - a beautiful day actually - nice and warm - Heidi, gary and the three boys are off to the fair. alex is somewhere with friends and alexis is at home - will go over later and see which fast food enterprise she would like to go to. guess not - she is going out with friends. that being said think I will just stay pat and have a balogny sandwich with FRESH HOMEGROWN tomatoes on it. we are beginning to have them coming out our ears.
> 
> red grapes were on sale - Heidi picked me up a bunch - they are so good - love grapes.
> 
> my leg that I hit on the bed is still swelling - gravity moves the swelling to my foot and ankle (that is exactly what the doctor said) I really need to watch the bed corners - I laid back about a four inch piece of skin - it just peeled right back. I kind of pushed it back and smoothed it out - sore - but it will heal. maybe I should wrap my legs in bubble wrap - Heidi thinks so. lol
> 
> sam


Put the bubble wrap on the bed then you wont hurt yourself if you hit it!


----------



## kehinkle

Still trying to catch up but not having any success! 

Welcome to all the newbies and ones who haven't been on in a while. 

Nice recipes posted, beautiful pix of children and scenery. Lovely knitted articles, too. 

I was able to get a load near home, so had lunch yesterday with my DD1 in Toledo, got a pedi and am spending the weekend with friends who live near Toledo. Knitting on my socks (have heels done) and crocheting a round baby blanket. Tea and home cooking; who could ask for more!

Happy birthday to Marianne and anyone else I may have missed. 

Gigi, your antics keeps me in stitches. I have used those carts too and have run into corners but thankfully never people. Your DH sounds like an adventurous man with you around. 

Well, off for a quick nap. See you later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam

lovely photographs nicho - very glad no one was hurt in the fender bender.

you have been places i have always wanted to go - maybe in my next lifetime. lol

sam



nicho said:


> Sam, I let my husband do all the driving this time. I did not feel confident at all on the other (ie the "wrong") side of the road especially on your freeways with everyone going so fast. Hubby was pretty good, although being involved in a fender bender in Rochester did put a dent in his confidence not to mention our lovely late model rented car! Fortunately, nobody was hurt and we were not at fault (phew!) but he was even more cautious after that. He drove many thousands of miles, so I am very fortunate he was happy to do all the driving.
> Here are some more photos. Glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## iamsam

i meant to add that i loved you having a little chat with the roosevelts.

sam



nicho said:


> Sam, I let my husband do all the driving this time. I did not feel confident at all on the other (ie the "wrong") side of the road especially on your freeways with everyone going so fast. Hubby was pretty good, although being involved in a fender bender in Rochester did put a dent in his confidence not to mention our lovely late model rented car! Fortunately, nobody was hurt and we were not at fault (phew!) but he was even more cautious after that. He drove many thousands of miles, so I am very fortunate he was happy to do all the driving.
> Here are some more photos. Glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## iamsam

if i remember right - hyde park is in new York city at the Roosevelt family home.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know where in America is Hyde Park, I only know it in it's English version. BTW Sam and I have been passing comment for a while as to which of us drives on the 'wrong' side of the road, (and a few others of us!)


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know, the same was true at the dairy farm...bull dairy calves were not met with as much joy as the heifers.



nittergma said:


> Rookie, The tip sounds like a pretty good idea, I'm going to try it.
> 
> The farm I worked at said the same thing, they bred for color but they wanted grey or true black(non fading) but I know they didn't appreciate the moms having boys because they had all the herd sires they needed.


----------



## iamsam

i don't know - if you did it in a pale or medium blue with brown bears - i was thinking of it for Bentley although i think it may be a little beyond my knitting skill.

i would need a lot of daralene's bravery.

sam



KateB said:


> That jacket is gorgeous! I think it's a bit 'girly' for Luke, but I may just have to knit it for somebody!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have that recipe, too, called Texas Caviar.



blavell said:


> This is a bit like a recipe I have called "Cowboy Caviar" only my recipe also has chopped tomato & avocado. Ummmmmmm.


----------



## iamsam

what a great picture - so intend. is he walking yet?

sam



KateB said:


> No arguments from me on that one!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> this is a lazy day - a beautiful day actually - nice and warm - Heidi, gary and the three boys are off to the fair. alex is somewhere with friends and alexis is at home - will go over later and see which fast food enterprise she would like to go to. guess not - she is going out with friends. that being said think I will just stay pat and have a balogny sandwich with FRESH HOMEGROWN tomatoes on it. we are beginning to have them coming out our ears.
> 
> red grapes were on sale - Heidi picked me up a bunch - they are so good - love grapes.
> 
> my leg that I hit on the bed is still swelling - gravity moves the swelling to my foot and ankle (that is exactly what the doctor said) I really need to watch the bed corners - I laid back about a four inch piece of skin - it just peeled right back. I kind of pushed it back and smoothed it out - sore - but it will heal. maybe I should wrap my legs in bubble wrap - Heidi thinks so. lol
> 
> sam


That is not good about your leg at all. Probably a good idea to stay home, maybe out the leg up too. Healing thoughts and energy winging it's way to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, he's always been quite the looker---and doesn't know it---which is even better. He was really in his prime in his 20's and I loved walking behind him and watch all the girls to a double (and triple) take.

DGD is already, but is really going to be gorgeous when she grows up...Mom is beautiful and we're a little biased about Dad.



jknappva said:


> What a cutie SHE is!! And, he, Dad ain't bad either!
> LOL!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

only for those that don't know the right from the left. lol

sam



KateB said:


> And we know the left is right! :shock:


----------



## iamsam

i have #8's in a double point - i will look for some yarn before i go to seattle.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Like you told me Sam, you can do it, just try and if you need help just ask,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I know, the same was true at the dairy farm...bull dairy calves were not met with as much joy as the heifers.


I am never happy when we have mostly bull calves.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad your Dad is well enough to get out of the hospital..and hope your fibro settles down and you can get back to doing the things you want. Best wishes and hugs back to Joe!! Thanks for keeping us in touch with him.



5mmdpns said:


> Well, I don't know if I will have the energy to catch up on all the posts. The fibro has really got me today and I am crashing. I hope the crash does not come quite yet, I may have to go get Dad today and bring him home. Took Mom in yesterday to visit Dad. Lots of non-cardiac fibro chest pain yesterday, I don't have time for it today, lol, the head feels like it needs to explode though!
> 
> Joe P says hello to you all and sends his love. He would love to be able to come and chat with you all but he has no time to do all the things he is needing to do now. Right now he is contemplating building an arbor/gazebo covered with vines and doing container gardening under it. He is crocheting a tablecloth for his friend's birthday next month. I am designing and writing the pattern for the center of it at the moment. He is not ready yet for this next part I need to send him. He has the first part I sent him and he is working on that. lol, he was counting stitches last night and I told him that he gets to count the odd stitches and I count the even ones. We counted together on the phone! lol, he is a great guy. Today he is spending the day with his Mom. He did the shopping for her yesterday.
> 
> I must go and get back to bed before my head falls off. hmmm, if you see an extra head rolling towards you, please do keep it until I can retrieve it and put it back on my neck. Note to self: buy some duct tape so you can tape your head on!!!!!!!!! lol Zoe


----------



## iamsam

i have an idea that was part of it.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That's one of the coolest bridges I've seen. I love the explanation of the covered bridges..I was really on a different track. Since a lot of them are in snow country, I believed they were covered so that the road under the bridge would be left clear after a snowstorm...the bridges are usually too narrow to get through with a snowplow or road grader.


----------



## iamsam

rookie - i am looking at your avatar - i see what - a little baby animal lying there but can't figure out what is in the background. i know - i sound dumb - but just can't figure it out.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That is a gorgeous photo--think that would look lovely copied onto one of those canvas prints to go on the living room wall.


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, why not....that hat is gorgeous as is the little girl wearing it. I think a chocolate cupcake with a cherry on top would be adorable!!



gagesmom said:


> Had friends over yesterday and This little cutie saw my hats I make and asked if I could make her a cupcake hat in her size. Ask and you shall receive.. I had it done within an hour or so.
> 
> She put it on her head and it never left. The smile on that face was all the thanks I needed. Her 15 yr old brother saw it and asked me to make him one too. He said a blueberry hat or a cupcake hat> Either one will do he said he's not picky. Seeing as Bryanna (in pic) has 4 older siblings I think I may have a couple more requests. Her Mom wants a cupcake hat too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Is this from when you hit it a long time ago, or a new one? Either way, I hope it heals quickly. I wore sandals to the MW Stitches Show and somehow got a twig caught right along the instep of my right foot and scraped a nice line all the way along the foot. Ouch!!

Bubble wrap on it's way to you -- maybe the bed posts should be bubble wrapped too.

That's what I did with our family room coffee table which has sharp corners. I used painter's tape to put bumpers of bubble wrap covered with a pretty cloth napkin on each corner. Can't take chances with the toddlers.



thewren said:


> this is a lazy day - a beautiful day actually - nice and warm - Heidi, gary and the three boys are off to the fair. alex is somewhere with friends and alexis is at home - will go over later and see which fast food enterprise she would like to go to. guess not - she is going out with friends. that being said think I will just stay pat and have a balogny sandwich with FRESH HOMEGROWN tomatoes on it. we are beginning to have them coming out our ears.
> 
> red grapes were on sale - Heidi picked me up a bunch - they are so good - love grapes.
> 
> my leg that I hit on the bed is still swelling - gravity moves the swelling to my foot and ankle (that is exactly what the doctor said) I really need to watch the bed corners - I laid back about a four inch piece of skin - it just peeled right back. I kind of pushed it back and smoothed it out - sore - but it will heal. maybe I should wrap my legs in bubble wrap - Heidi thinks so. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

very cute.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Is it possible, he gets cuter all the time?
> 
> Here's a picture of his KTP sweetheart, but he's going to have to pass muster with Dad first!!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Just wanted to send birthday good wishes to Marianne, while it still is her birthday (I hope!). I will be back tomorrow to join in with the rest of the tea party chatter, but right now, I am winding down ready for an early night! Sweet dreams, everyone, whenever you arrive at the right moment for them!


----------



## iamsam

hey siouxann - good to see you - how life is treating you well - what are you knitting?

sam



siouxann said:


> Welcome! Your photos are beautiful


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know the picture is quite dark. I'll pull the photo through some software to see if I can get it to come out more clear and then repost it.

The Mommy Alpaca is black and is facing toward the right--here head is turned inward and she's licking her caramel newborn boy calf. We saw quite a few alpacas being born that morning. This is the one that our DGS helped clean up and put the iodine solution on the umbilical cord stump. So, he got to name the baby...before it was born, it was going to be his name if a boy and our DGD's name if a girl--when it was a boy, he asked if it could still be both names...how sweet!



thewren said:


> rookie - i am looking at your avatar - i see what - a little baby animal lying there but can't figure out what is in the background. i know - i sound dumb - but just can't figure it out.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

what is this - can summer or shoepeg corn - sam



blavell said:


> This is a bit like a recipe I have called "Cowboy Caviar" only my recipe also has chopped tomato & avocado. Ummmmmmm.


----------



## iamsam

i was just thinking the same thing Shirley - think i need to send a couple pm's.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I hope Dreamweaver is doing okay -- I haven't seen a post this past week. I also wonder how Zoe is doing -- i guess she is still with her Dad. best wishes to both of them.


----------



## iamsam

we were just talking about you five - glad to hear from you - how is your dad?

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Hugs for your DH. I have a special fondness for truckers. I worked in a truck stop for many years. They have helped me many times. Prayers for your DH. As we say here "keep it between the ditches"! *sigh* I would go for my AZ licence and drive a rig except I don't qualify right now as I am on insulin. Perhaps one day some dreams will come true..........if so, I would drive for my cousin, he owns a fleet of two dozen rigs or more. Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sam I thought of Bentley when I saw this pattern on Ravelry - Take a look.... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/macdara-aran-coat-for-baby-or-toddler 


 thewren said:


> i don't know - if you did it in a pale or medium blue with brown bears - i was thinking of it for Bentley although i think it may be a little beyond my knitting skill.
> 
> i would need a lot of daralene's bravery.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

that's great pontuf - they were so young - my heart just aches looking at those pictures. so glad the benefit was a success.

sam



Pontuf said:


> The fundraiser for the Families of the 19 Granite Mountain Hotshots who perished last month, was a HUGE success! And every silent auction item sold even the $3,000 gold and pearl necklace!


----------



## iamsam

always good to hear about joe -- glad he is having a good time and enjoying life.

tell him we will definitely need a picture of the tablecloth when he is finished.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Well, I don't know if I will have the energy to catch up on all the posts. The fibro has really got me today and I am crashing. I hope the crash does not come quite yet, I may have to go get Dad today and bring him home. Took Mom in yesterday to visit Dad. Lots of non-cardiac fibro chest pain yesterday, I don't have time for it today, lol, the head feels like it needs to explode though!
> 
> Joe P says hello to you all and sends his love. He would love to be able to come and chat with you all but he has no time to do all the things he is needing to do now. Right now he is contemplating building an arbor/gazebo covered with vines and doing container gardening under it. He is crocheting a tablecloth for his friend's birthday next month. I am designing and writing the pattern for the center of it at the moment. He is not ready yet for this next part I need to send him. He has the first part I sent him and he is working on that. lol, he was counting stitches last night and I told him that he gets to count the odd stitches and I count the even ones. We counted together on the phone! lol, he is a great guy. Today he is spending the day with his Mom. He did the shopping for her yesterday.
> 
> I must go and get back to bed before my head falls off. hmmm, if you see an extra head rolling towards you, please do keep it until I can retrieve it and put it back on my neck. Note to self: buy some duct tape so you can tape your head on!!!!!!!!! lol Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks

Today is my clear liquid day before my colonoscopy tomorrow... 7-Up for lunch... I'm off cooking detail today since I can't eat- I made enough food the last couple of days for Alan to just zap leftovers tonight. We may get a little rain again today.... clouds are coming in. I have finally gotten caught up on all my daily digests that I got behind when we were on our trip- I may just let them go by the wayside the next time I get so far behind. But I did find some great patterns nice folks had posted over the last few weeks--- like I need any more!! OK I am going to go switch laundry and try to get a picture of the storm coming in. luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam

what a lovely quote siouxann - lovely.

sam



siouxann said:


> Sugarsugar, I'm so sorry about the loss of your friend. May you find peace in your memories where she will live forever.
> "Life is eternal, love is immortal and death is only a horizon, and a horizon is nothing save the limit of our sight. "


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-193393-1.html

This is for all the DB knitters out on KTP...this was out on the general forum...Please read down to about the 5th posting where she goes into some detail of how she mastered the pattern. Shirley....a possible workshop or KAL moderator?

Is the avatar any clearer than it was?


----------



## iamsam

how fun is that - a very cute little girl with a great looking hat - it will look great as a blueberry cupcake.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Had friends over yesterday and This little cutie saw my hats I make and asked if I could make her a cupcake hat in her size. Ask and you shall receive.. I had it done within an hour or so.
> 
> She put it on her head and it never left. The smile on that face was all the thanks I needed. Her 15 yr old brother saw it and asked me to make him one too. He said a blueberry hat or a cupcake hat> Either one will do he said he's not picky. Seeing as Bryanna (in pic) has 4 older siblings I think I may have a couple more requests. Her Mom wants a cupcake hat too.


----------



## iamsam

i'm looking forward to it miss pam - i loved living there. can hardly wait to raid the used book stores.l

sam



Miss Pam said:


> Hi Sam - finally checking in. Your trip out this way sounds great! My hometown is Olympia and I get down there at least once a month to help my parents out and check in on them. I know you'll really enjoy being back in the Northwest. Your recipes this week once again sound wonderful!


----------



## iamsam

anxious to see your round baby blanket Kathy - please post a picture of it when you are finished.

drive carefully - it sounds as though they have kept you pretty busy lately.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Still trying to catch up but not having any success!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and ones who haven't been on in a while.
> 
> Nice recipes posted, beautiful pix of children and scenery. Lovely knitted articles, too.
> 
> I was able to get a load near home, so had lunch yesterday with my DD1 in Toledo, got a pedi and am spending the weekend with friends who live near Toledo. Knitting on my socks (have heels done) and crocheting a round baby blanket. Tea and home cooking; who could ask for more!
> 
> Happy birthday to Marianne and anyone else I may have missed.
> 
> Gigi, your antics keeps me in stitches. I have used those carts too and have run into corners but thankfully never people. Your DH sounds like an adventurous man with you around.
> 
> Well, off for a quick nap. See you later.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam

thewren said:


> rookie - i am looking at your avatar - i see what - a little baby animal lying there but can't figure out what is in the background. i know - i sound dumb - but just can't figure it out.
> 
> sam


NOTE: asked and answered. still don't see her head though.


----------



## iamsam

cleaned my bifocals and looked really close - got it - now what does she have to be all black. lol

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I know the picture is quite dark. I'll pull the photo through some software to see if I can get it to come out more clear and then repost it.
> 
> The Mommy Alpaca is black and is facing toward the right--here head is turned inward and she's licking her caramel newborn boy calf. We saw quite a few alpacas being born that morning. This is the one that our DGS helped clean up and put the iodine solution on the umbilical cord stump. So, he got to name the baby...before it was born, it was going to be his name if a boy and our DGD's name if a girl--when it was a boy, he asked if it could still be both names...how sweet!


----------



## Bobglory

AZ Sticks said:


> Today is my clear liquid day before my colonoscopy tomorrow... 7-Up for lunch... I'm off cooking detail today since I can't eat- I made enough food the last couple of days for Alan to just zap leftovers tonight. We may get a little rain again today.... clouds are coming in. I have finally gotten caught up on all my daily digests that I got behind when we were on our trip- I may just let them go by the wayside the next time I get so far behind. But I did find some great patterns nice folks had posted over the last few weeks--- like I need any more!! OK I am going to go switch laundry and try to get a picture of the storm coming in. luv-AZ


Good luck and prayers for only good results.

Gigi


----------



## iamsam

dear heaven's az - did you see where it is made all in one piece except for the collar. and the tree of life on the back. he would be an adult by the time i got that done. it is beautiful though - and he would look swell in it.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Sam I thought of Bentley when I saw this pattern on Ravelry - Take a look.... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/macdara-aran-coat-for-baby-or-toddler


----------



## Marianne818

Just on for a few, have read up to page 14, think this is up to 48 pages now, LOL. 

I want to thank everyone for their prayers for mom and I. She is still having issues but at least most of the time her mind is in the right time frame and she knows where she is. She is having severe problems swallowing, but she is drinking down Boost and or Ensure milkshakes, (I add frozen fruit as a thickening agent) have got her to drink Pediolyte and Gatorade as well as water. She had an appointment with the ENT doc but she fell and wasn't able to sit long enough to travel the 30 miles to the appointment. Hopefully she will be seen this coming week. 
As for me, I've had one heck of a great birthday!!! A sweet, comfy office chair (Serta brand), it's almost better than my recliner!! Gwen brought in a huge bag full of organizing items and yarn, 2 skeins of a beautiful fingerling silver, black and white and 2 skeins of a tanish wool that she swears we are going to make us winter socks with :roll: I have a new floor lamp for my room also, it has the multi colored globes and I LOVE it!! Daniel gave me a kitchen scale that weighs in grams and in oz and lbs, I think I shocked him when I was so excited, I blurted out, wow, now I can weigh my yarns!!! :-D  A friend gave me a t-shirt with bears on it and a beautiful bear carved from a stone. My dear sweet mom has ordered me a desperately needed new mattress for my bed!! So I must have been pretty good this past year with all these wonderful gifts!!!
Then I come on and find wonderful wishes from my sisters and brothers of my heart.. can't get any better than this for sure!!!
I've lost this three times so am going to close out to see if that will help to restart the computer. 
I love and miss you all so very much!!! Keep you in my thoughts and prayers, Gwen has been trying to keep me up with the happenings, but I just haven't been able to come on and read lately. 
Take care, it blinked again.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Daniel says it's the weather, the lines are soaked through!!
Hugs, Loves and always in my thoughts and prayers!!! I promise I'll be back later tonight if the rain allows it!!!
Marianne


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Gigi!


Bobglory said:


> Good luck and prayers for only good results.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## AZ Sticks

I didn't look at the pattern... just the picture - but I really like the finished product. I haven't bought a pattern in a long time with all the free ones out there, but I am real tempted to buy this one and tuck it away......


thewren said:


> dear heaven's az - did you see where it is made all in one piece except for the collar. and the tree of life on the back. he would be an adult by the time i got that done. it is beautiful though - and he would look swell in it.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

it is a beautiful shawl - she does great work.

and yes rookie - the new avatar is clearer - thanks - these old eyes just don't see as well as they used to - and one of the inhalers i use has also caused some problems.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-193393-1.html
> 
> This is for all the DB knitters out on KTP...this was out on the general forum...Please read down to about the 5th posting where she goes into some detail of how she mastered the pattern. Shirley....a possible workshop or KAL moderator?
> 
> Is the avatar any clearer than it was?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds like a well deserved wonderful BD!!! Enjoy!!!!!!!!


Marianne818 said:


> Just on for a few, have read up to page 14, think this is up to 48 pages now, LOL.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their prayers for mom and I. She is still having issues but at least most of the time her mind is in the right time frame and she knows where she is. She is having severe problems swallowing, but she is drinking down Boost and or Ensure milkshakes, (I add frozen fruit as a thickening agent) have got her to drink Pediolyte and Gatorade as well as water. She had an appointment with the ENT doc but she fell and wasn't able to sit long enough to travel the 30 miles to the appointment. Hopefully she will be seen this coming week.
> As for me, I've had one heck of a great birthday!!! A sweet, comfy office chair (Serta brand), it's almost better than my recliner!! Gwen brought in a huge bag full of organizing items and yarn, 2 skeins of a beautiful fingerling silver, black and white and 2 skeins of a tanish wool that she swears we are going to make us winter socks with :roll: I have a new floor lamp for my room also, it has the multi colored globes and I LOVE it!! Daniel gave me a kitchen scale that weighs in grams and in oz and lbs, I think I shocked him when I was so excited, I blurted out, wow, now I can weigh my yarns!!! :-D  A friend gave me a t-shirt with bears on it and a beautiful bear carved from a stone. My dear sweet mom has ordered me a desperately needed new mattress for my bed!! So I must have been pretty good this past year with all these wonderful gifts!!!
> Then I come on and find wonderful wishes from my sisters and brothers of my heart.. can't get any better than this for sure!!!
> I've lost this three times so am going to close out to see if that will help to restart the computer.
> I love and miss you all so very much!!! Keep you in my thoughts and prayers, Gwen has been trying to keep me up with the happenings, but I just haven't been able to come on and read lately.
> Take care, it blinked again.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Daniel says it's the weather, the lines are soaked through!!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my thoughts and prayers!!! I promise I'll be back later tonight if the rain allows it!!!
> Marianne


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK if ya'll will bear with me... is that the right bear/bare?? I will post some sky shots from a few minutes ago.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hello Lurker,
> 
> How have you been? Well I hope. :thumbup:


still fighting my cold- (this is usual, it normally takes a while) but I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. 
More important, (have I missed a post?) how are you? Is China still with you? Have you heard anything from the Vet? I guess not as it must be Sunday. How are Gage and DH bearing up to losing the house?


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> this is a lazy day...
> 
> my leg that I hit on the bed is still swelling - gravity moves the swelling to my foot and ankle (that is exactly what the doctor said) I really need to watch the bed corners - I laid back about a four inch piece of skin - it just peeled right back. I kind of pushed it back and smoothed it out - sore - but it will heal. maybe I should wrap my legs in bubble wrap - Heidi thinks so. lol
> 
> sam


Sam, you need to take care! That sounds nasty!


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> OK if ya'll will bear with me... is that the right bear/bare?? I will post some sky shots from a few minutes ago.


Love the sky pictures, very nice.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> if i remember right - hyde park is in new York city at the Roosevelt family home.
> 
> sam


Apparently there are several in the US!


----------



## Designer1234

AZ Sticks said:


> Today is my clear liquid day before my colonoscopy tomorrow... 7-Up for lunch... I'm off cooking detail today since I can't eat- I made enough food the last couple of days for Alan to just zap leftovers tonight. We may get a little rain again today.... clouds are coming in. I have finally gotten caught up on all my daily digests that I got behind when we were on our trip- I may just let them go by the wayside the next time I get so far behind. But I did find some great patterns nice folks had posted over the last few weeks--- like I need any more!! OK I am going to go switch laundry and try to get a picture of the storm coming in. luv-AZ


Good luck with the colonoscopy -- you will likely be asleep for it and wake up and not be able to tell it happened. take care!


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> this is a lazy day - a beautiful day actually - nice and warm - Heidi, gary and the three boys are off to the fair. alex is somewhere with friends and alexis is at home - will go over later and see which fast food enterprise she would like to go to. guess not - she is going out with friends. that being said think I will just stay pat and have a balogny sandwich with FRESH HOMEGROWN tomatoes on it. we are beginning to have them coming out our ears.
> 
> red grapes were on sale - Heidi picked me up a bunch - they are so good - love grapes.
> 
> my leg that I hit on the bed is still swelling - gravity moves the swelling to my foot and ankle (that is exactly what the doctor said) I really need to watch the bed corners - I laid back about a four inch piece of skin - it just peeled right back. I kind of pushed it back and smoothed it out - sore - but it will heal. maybe I should wrap my legs in bubble wrap - Heidi thinks so. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## Designer1234

I posted a picture of the shawlette which will be featured in a workshop starting next Sunday - so watch for it! I think it would be possible to increase the width if you wanted to make it longer. I just love the look of it. here it is again.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, ouch hope leg heals quickly.
Marianne glad to hear you had great bday.
I went to AA mtg., pulled weeds five min., did laundry, made soup and am now going to actually knit. BBTB.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> OK if ya'll will bear with me... is that the right bear/bare?? I will post some sky shots from a few minutes ago.


Lovely sky shots! late afternoon? or early?


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> we were just talking about you five - glad to hear from you - how is your dad?
> 
> sam


Dad is doing better but he keeps falling. Dad is weight-bearing and walking but his balance is zero. Mom wants him home so she can be with him 24/7. She is anyways or someone is with him 24/7 to help him with his balance. His head injury 5 years ago left him without a sense of where he is in space. lol, true space cadet! but we love and care about him. He is the one who needs full armoured bodysuit of tough durable bubble wrap! lol Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:
ooops (auto edited out what I was responding to- or hit the wrong button) ref: Zoe's bubble wrap pants for Sam.

I am signing out for a while - got to get on to the housework. Have fun every one!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Caren-------the clouds have all mushed together now and lost their definition- you have to be fast with the camera as you know! 


NanaCaren said:


> Love the sky pictures, very nice.


----------



## AZ Sticks

That's what DH keeps telling me!!! I'm sure it will be fine. The not eating today is the worst part!!


Designer1234 said:


> Good luck with the colonoscopy -- you will likely be asleep for it and wake up and not be able to tell it happened. take care!


----------



## AZ Sticks

:thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Don't overdo Joy................


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, ouch hope leg heals quickly.
> Marianne glad to hear you had great bday.
> I went to AA mtg., pulled weeds five min., did laundry, made soup and am now going to actually knit. BBTB.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Early - it is 2:30 here now and this was an hour or so ago. Our "pop up" monsoon summer storms are usually early to mid afternoon.


Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely sky shots! late afternoon? or early?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sometimes being at home is just what everyone needs whether it is the "smart" thing or not. Sending good thoughts to all of you dear Zoe.


5mmdpns said:


> Dad is doing better but he keeps falling. Dad is weight-bearing and walking but his balance is zero. Mom wants him home so she can be with him 24/7. She is anyways or someone is with him 24/7 to help him with his balance. His head injury 5 years ago left him without a sense of where he is in space. lol, true space cadet! but we love and care about him. He is the one who needs full armoured bodysuit of tough durable bubble wrap! lol Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a wonderful picture!


RookieRetiree said:


> Is it possible, he gets cuter all the time?
> 
> Here's a picture of his KTP sweetheart, but he's going to have to pass muster with Dad first!!


----------



## wannabear

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/treads-a-tipless-gloves-pattern
> 
> I was just looking at these a day or so ago--they look suitable for either men or women, I thought.


They look just like what the doctor ordered for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Adorable...the hat and the little girl. You must be a fast knitter. 


gagesmom said:


> Had friends over yesterday and This little cutie saw my hats I make and asked if I could make her a cupcake hat in her size. Ask and you shall receive.. I had it done within an hour or so.
> 
> She put it on her head and it never left. The smile on that face was all the thanks I needed. Her 15 yr old brother saw it and asked me to make him one too. He said a blueberry hat or a cupcake hat> Either one will do he said he's not picky. Seeing as Bryanna (in pic) has 4 older siblings I think I may have a couple more requests. Her Mom wants a cupcake hat too.


----------



## iamsam

Wendell - the friend i am staying with in seattle sent me a book a while back - "men who knit and the dogs who love them" by annie modesitt and drew emborsky. sweaters, hats and scarves and a lovely aran knit vest and matching coordinates for man's best friend. i will do a couple of sweaters before i tackle the aran knit vest. a very fun book.

has proven to be a hot day - hope the folks are having a super time at the fair,

sam


----------



## iamsam

i can see the mamma now rookie - i'm just a bit slow. lol

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I know the picture is quite dark. I'll pull the photo through some software to see if I can get it to come out more clear and then repost it.
> 
> The Mommy Alpaca is black and is facing toward the right--here head is turned inward and she's licking her caramel newborn boy calf. We saw quite a few alpacas being born that morning. This is the one that our DGS helped clean up and put the iodine solution on the umbilical cord stump. So, he got to name the baby...before it was born, it was going to be his name if a boy and our DGD's name if a girl--when it was a boy, he asked if it could still be both names...how sweet!


----------



## Gweniepooh

OUCH Sam...the leg sounds quite painful. Hope it heals quickly and I agree with Heidi...invest in some bubble wrap (at least to pad the corner of the bed!) Fresh tomatoes...yummmmm....I haven't had a fresh from the garden tomatoe all summer since ours drowned....I could sure use one too on toast. Also love grapes. Have you ever frozen some and eaten them? Good also though I prefer them just fresh.


thewren said:


> this is a lazy day - a beautiful day actually - nice and warm - Heidi, gary and the three boys are off to the fair. alex is somewhere with friends and alexis is at home - will go over later and see which fast food enterprise she would like to go to. guess not - she is going out with friends. that being said think I will just stay pat and have a balogny sandwich with FRESH HOMEGROWN tomatoes on it. we are beginning to have them coming out our ears.
> 
> red grapes were on sale - Heidi picked me up a bunch - they are so good - love grapes.
> 
> my leg that I hit on the bed is still swelling - gravity moves the swelling to my foot and ankle (that is exactly what the doctor said) I really need to watch the bed corners - I laid back about a four inch piece of skin - it just peeled right back. I kind of pushed it back and smoothed it out - sore - but it will heal. maybe I should wrap my legs in bubble wrap - Heidi thinks so. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

a very happy birthday Marianne - you deserved everything you received - you are a great lady.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Just on for a few, have read up to page 14, think this is up to 48 pages now, LOL.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their prayers for mom and I. She is still having issues but at least most of the time her mind is in the right time frame and she knows where she is. She is having severe problems swallowing, but she is drinking down Boost and or Ensure milkshakes, (I add frozen fruit as a thickening agent) have got her to drink Pediolyte and Gatorade as well as water. She had an appointment with the ENT doc but she fell and wasn't able to sit long enough to travel the 30 miles to the appointment. Hopefully she will be seen this coming week.
> As for me, I've had one heck of a great birthday!!! A sweet, comfy office chair (Serta brand), it's almost better than my recliner!! Gwen brought in a huge bag full of organizing items and yarn, 2 skeins of a beautiful fingerling silver, black and white and 2 skeins of a tanish wool that she swears we are going to make us winter socks with :roll: I have a new floor lamp for my room also, it has the multi colored globes and I LOVE it!! Daniel gave me a kitchen scale that weighs in grams and in oz and lbs, I think I shocked him when I was so excited, I blurted out, wow, now I can weigh my yarns!!! :-D  A friend gave me a t-shirt with bears on it and a beautiful bear carved from a stone. My dear sweet mom has ordered me a desperately needed new mattress for my bed!! So I must have been pretty good this past year with all these wonderful gifts!!!
> Then I come on and find wonderful wishes from my sisters and brothers of my heart.. can't get any better than this for sure!!!
> I've lost this three times so am going to close out to see if that will help to restart the computer.
> I love and miss you all so very much!!! Keep you in my thoughts and prayers, Gwen has been trying to keep me up with the happenings, but I just haven't been able to come on and read lately.
> Take care, it blinked again.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Daniel says it's the weather, the lines are soaked through!!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my thoughts and prayers!!! I promise I'll be back later tonight if the rain allows it!!!
> Marianne


----------



## iamsam

those do look like some stormy clouds - the last two - what a beautiful blue the sky is.

sam

thanks for the pictures az.



AZ Sticks said:


> OK if ya'll will bear with me... is that the right bear/bare?? I will post some sky shots from a few minutes ago.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Early - it is 2:30 here now and this was an hour or so ago. Our "pop up" monsoon summer storms are usually early to mid afternoon.


I have EDT and EST sussed- and can usually figure PT (if that is what you call it)- but I get a bit hazy working out those of you 'in the middle' and have forgotten who it is that doesn't do summer time at all!!!!!! Does this mean you got some rain?


----------



## iamsam

and i picked the wrong one - but at least i picked the right state. lol

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently there are several in the US!


----------



## iamsam

they look great five - i should wear them all the time.

sam

did you make these?


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> Wendell - the friend i am staying with in seattle sent me a book a while back - "men who knit and the dogs who love them" by annie modesitt and drew emborsky. sweaters, hats and scarves and a lovely aran knit vest and matching coordinates for man's best friend. i will do a couple of sweaters before i tackle the aran knit vest. a very fun book.
> 
> has proven to be a hot day - hope the folks are having a super time at the fair,
> 
> sam


sounds like the ideal gift for you Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> and i picked the wrong one - but at least i picked the right state. lol
> 
> sam


I did wonder, from the list that whoever gave- sorry I have forgotten who- but must get back to the scrubbing!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wow! Those clouds look like you could just reach up and touch them.


AZ Sticks said:


> OK if ya'll will bear with me... is that the right bear/bare?? I will post some sky shots from a few minutes ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOLOL...love the bubble wrap pants!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is really a cool looking shawlette...may have to make that one.


Designer1234 said:


> I posted a picture of the shawlette which will be featured in a workshop starting next Sunday - so watch for it! I think it would be possible to increase the width if you wanted to make it longer. I just love the look of it. here it is again.


----------



## Miss Pam

thewren said:


> i'm looking forward to it miss pam - i loved living there. can hardly wait to raid the used book stores.l
> 
> sam


We do have some great ones here.


----------



## Southern Gal

jheiens said:


> Where I grew up in west central Illinois, SG, early bridges on country (rural) roads were simply planks across supporting timbers without sides. In the winter snows they were particularly precarious to cross. These covered bridges seem much more intelligent use of time and lumber to build, given that they endure so much longer. Perhaps a difference in craftsmanship or interest, who knows?
> Ohio Joy
> 
> oh, i have seen many bridges here in arkansas built with just planks, no sides, mostly one lane. very common sight, prob. not so much now as as new ones had to be rebuilt, they were usually wider, don't know about sides on all. depends on how high up it was.
> sugar, so sorry for the loss of your good friend. just remember her in her dancing times, when she was probably the happiest.
> marianne, what did you do to celebrate the ol b-day


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you on KTP...glad your birthday was as special as you are. Here's hoping for some dryer weather and someone to come fix your truck...wish we were closer, DH is pretty good at that stuff. Just fixed the neighbors riding lawnmower and redid the brakes on his work truck.



Marianne818 said:


> Just on for a few, have read up to page 14, think this is up to 48 pages now, LOL.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their prayers for mom and I. She is still having issues but at least most of the time her mind is in the right time frame and she knows where she is. She is having severe problems swallowing, but she is drinking down Boost and or Ensure milkshakes, (I add frozen fruit as a thickening agent) have got her to drink Pediolyte and Gatorade as well as water. She had an appointment with the ENT doc but she fell and wasn't able to sit long enough to travel the 30 miles to the appointment. Hopefully she will be seen this coming week.
> As for me, I've had one heck of a great birthday!!! A sweet, comfy office chair (Serta brand), it's almost better than my recliner!! Gwen brought in a huge bag full of organizing items and yarn, 2 skeins of a beautiful fingerling silver, black and white and 2 skeins of a tanish wool that she swears we are going to make us winter socks with :roll: I have a new floor lamp for my room also, it has the multi colored globes and I LOVE it!! Daniel gave me a kitchen scale that weighs in grams and in oz and lbs, I think I shocked him when I was so excited, I blurted out, wow, now I can weigh my yarns!!! :-D  A friend gave me a t-shirt with bears on it and a beautiful bear carved from a stone. My dear sweet mom has ordered me a desperately needed new mattress for my bed!! So I must have been pretty good this past year with all these wonderful gifts!!!
> Then I come on and find wonderful wishes from my sisters and brothers of my heart.. can't get any better than this for sure!!!
> I've lost this three times so am going to close out to see if that will help to restart the computer.
> I love and miss you all so very much!!! Keep you in my thoughts and prayers, Gwen has been trying to keep me up with the happenings, but I just haven't been able to come on and read lately.
> Take care, it blinked again.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Daniel says it's the weather, the lines are soaked through!!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my thoughts and prayers!!! I promise I'll be back later tonight if the rain allows it!!!
> Marianne


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lucky you....that wasn't the worst part for me.



AZ Sticks said:


> That's what DH keeps telling me!!! I'm sure it will be fine. The not eating today is the worst part!!


----------



## Railyn

So wonderful. RE: the bubble wrap pants.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I like it!! DS's comment was that at least some of the weeds in his yard had flowers! I'm sure DGD will treasure this picture in years to come.



Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful picture!


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> they look great five - i should wear them all the time.
> 
> sam
> 
> did you make these?


lol, I was not sure on the right measurements for your size Sam. If the legs are too long, you could just tape them up! Your adventurous grandsons could help you with that! lol Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree

Drew Emborsky was at the MW Stitches Show and now has his own line of yarn. I didn't linger too long by the booth, but will check it out some time. I've seen that book on Amazon and thought it would be cute for anyone who is close to their dogs. One of my brothers has little Yorkshire Terriers and I've thought about doing something for him...but I think if I tackle anything for them, it will be to actually try to knit a yorkie doll.



thewren said:


> Wendell - the friend i am staying with in seattle sent me a book a while back - "men who knit and the dogs who love them" by annie modesitt and drew emborsky. sweaters, hats and scarves and a lovely aran knit vest and matching coordinates for man's best friend. i will do a couple of sweaters before i tackle the aran knit vest. a very fun book.
> 
> has proven to be a hot day - hope the folks are having a super time at the fair,
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ha....it's just a very tricky photo...kind of like the "can you find" pictures that I work with my DGS.



thewren said:


> i can see the mamma now rookie - i'm just a bit slow. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sam, when you are out Seatle way, are you planning to go to the place where Debbie Macomber lives and has her yarn shop? It is in Port Orchard. Zoe 






Debbie Macomber's web site.
http://www.debbiemacomber.com/


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is one place I'd love to visit -- I found some Debbie Macomber yarn at Tuesday Morning!!

Are you watching the TV series?

I have the cook book - some very good recipes.



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, when you are out Seatle way, are you planning to go to the place where Debbie Macomber lives and has her yarn shop? It is in Port Orchard. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

RookieRetiree said:


> That is one place I'd love to visit -- I found some Debbie Macomber yarn at Tuesday Morning!!
> 
> Are you watching the TV series?
> 
> I have the cook book - some very good recipes.


No I have not watched Cedar Cove. I think I have only missed the first two episodes. I cant seem to be home when they are on. hmmmm, I must fix that glitch!! I love her books! Zoe


----------



## Tessadele

I have very bleary eyes & sore fingers, so I won't say much tonight, but I must wish Marianne a Happy Birthday, Sam a good trip & everyone who is suffering ill health a quick recovery. Welcome to the Newbies & sympathy to all those who have problems or have suffered loss. I love you all on this forum & try really hard to keep reading but find it very hard to keep up with you all. 

Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns

A dish of delight for you all! Zoe


----------



## Miss Pam

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, when you are out Seatle way, are you planning to go to the place where Debbie Macomber lives and has her yarn shop? It is in Port Orchard. Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie Macomber's web site.
> http://www.debbiemacomber.com/


It's a really fun shop to visit.


----------



## soc

So sorry for your loss. It is hard to understand why the good ones seem to leave us too soon, and the rest just linger on and on......


----------



## soc

oops, sorry. still getting the hang of this. 
Still, it is hard to lose a friend.



sugarsugar said:


> Hello... Today has been a very sad today for me. A very dear dancing friend passed away overnight in hospital. She has been on dialysis for about 2years and has past heart issues and fell and broke hip last mond. Well overnight she had 3 heart attacks and couldnt be revived on the third. So so sad. she was 72 and the nicest kindest non complaining person.
> 
> 20 pages to catch up on...


----------



## jknappva

Take care, it blinked again.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Daniel says it's the weather, the lines are soaked through!!
Hugs, Loves and always in my thoughts and prayers!!! I promise I'll be back later tonight if the rain allows it!!!
Marianne[/quote]

Hope you can come back later and chat....if not, I just want you to know that I've been thinking of you, Mom and Cinidi for the last week. Praying your mom can be seen by the ENT dr. this week. 
I'm delighted to hear you've had such a great b'day. You deserve every gift you received and more.
Hugs...prayers continuing for Mom
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

Marianne sys that after she puts her mom to bed she is going to join us!

YIPPPEEEEE

anything good on TV tonight?

Recommendations?


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> OK if ya'll will bear with me... is that the right bear/bare?? I will post some sky shots from a few minutes ago.


They're all beautiful...hope you got some rain!! I know in your part of the country, it's almost always welcome.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Pontuf said:


> The fundraiser for the Families of the 19 Granite Mountain Hotshots who perished last month, was a HUGE success! And every silent auction item sold even the $3,000 gold and pearl necklace!


Awesome!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Dad is doing better but he keeps falling. Dad is weight-bearing and walking but his balance is zero. Mom wants him home so she can be with him 24/7. She is anyways or someone is with him 24/7 to help him with his balance. His head injury 5 years ago left him without a sense of where he is in space. lol, true space cadet! but we love and care about him. He is the one who needs full armoured bodysuit of tough durable bubble wrap! lol Zoe


Sincerely hope your dad can keep his balance!! That's a bad feeling...I've had spells of vertigo in the past and it's not good. 
But glad he's able to be home.
Are you feeling better!?
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Pontuf said:


> ZOE I don't know where you find these things but this is sooooo cooool!
> 
> Pontuf


DITTO


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi,everyone! We are having quite an adventure here. My SIL is up on my roof, about 30 feet in the air, hanging over the side of the house, putting the last few pieces of siding on the peak!! We have ladders that will reach that high, but they are metal and they would have to go right where the power lines come in to the house, so... Ken tied 2 long ladders together with rope on each side of the house and he's up there calling down measurements to my DH. Bob is cutting the pieces and scampering up that ladder to hand them to Ken.
I had to come in to the house, it was scaring me just watching. I know that they're perfectly safe, but WOW!!Thank goodness he's almost done.

We went to our church picnic today and one of the ladies called me aside. She said her sister is down-sizing and doesn't knit any more and that she brought a bag of yarn for me. I figured a few skeins in a plastic grocery bag, right? Well, she opened the back of her car and hauled out a giant clear plastic garbage bag stuffed full of yarn! I looked it over when I got home - it's all good quality acrylic, all bagged up according to color. I haven't counted yet, but I think there are 40 or more skeins of yarn. DH just rolled his eyes and said that I was going to need a few more big bins to store it in. Guess now I really will have to get that bedroom straightened up into a craft room.

Got to go see if I can scare up something for the guys to eat after they get off that roof. 
Saying prayers for all of you, Paula


----------



## Pontuf

I think i saw the first episode. Is Annie Macdowell in it? It was kinda boring but has it gotten better? Should I give it another try?

Pontuf

=5mmdpns]No I have not watched Cedar Cove. I think I have only missed the first two episodes. I cant seem to be home when they are on. hmmmm, I must fix that glitch!! I love her books! Zoe [/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Caren-------the clouds have all mushed together now and lost their definition- you have to be fast with the camera as you know!


Oh yes I know only too well. Many a time I have gone inside to get my camera and the sky will have changed.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is scary!! Great gift to you from your church friend!!



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi,everyone! We are having quite an adventure here. My SIL is up on my roof, about 30 feet in the air, hanging over the side of the house, putting the last few pieces of siding on the peak!! We have ladders that will reach that high, but they are metal and they would have to go right where the power lines come in to the house, so... Ken tied 2 long ladders together with rope on each side of the house and he's up there calling down measurements to my DH. Bob is cutting the pieces and scampering up that ladder to hand them to Ken.
> I had to come in to the house, it was scaring me just watching. I know that they're perfectly safe, but WOW!!Thank goodness he's almost done.
> 
> We went to our church picnic today and one of the ladies called me aside. She said her sister is down-sizing and doesn't knit any more and that she brought a bag of yarn for me. I figured a few skeins in a plastic grocery bag, right? Well, she opened the back of her car and hauled out a giant clear plastic garbage bag stuffed full of yarn! I looked it over when I got home - it's all good quality acrylic, all bagged up according to color. I haven't counted yet, but I think there are 40 or more skeins of yarn. DH just rolled his eyes and said that I was going to need a few more big bins to store it in. Guess now I really will have to get that bedroom straightened up into a craft room.
> 
> Got to go see if I can scare up something for the guys to eat after they get off that roof.
> Saying prayers for all of you, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree

It is kind of boring...but I love the town setting and the other scenery.



Pontuf said:


> I think i saw the first episode. Is Annie Macdowell in it? It was kinda boring but has it gotten better? Should I give it another try?
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> =5mmdpns]No I have not watched Cedar Cove. I think I have only missed the first two episodes. I cant seem to be home when they are on. hmmmm, I must fix that glitch!! I love her books! Zoe


[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818

Kathleendoris said:


> Just wanted to send birthday good wishes to Marianne, while it still is her birthday (I hope!). I will be back tomorrow to join in with the rest of the tea party chatter, but right now, I am winding down ready for an early night! Sweet dreams, everyone, whenever you arrive at the right moment for them!


Thank you and I did get to read this while still on Sunday!!! Sweet dreams!!!!


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> Just on for a few, have read up to page 14, think this is up to 48 pages now, LOL.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their prayers for mom and I. She is still having issues but at least most of the time her mind is in the right time frame and she knows where she is. She is having severe problems swallowing, but she is drinking down Boost and or Ensure milkshakes, (I add frozen fruit as a thickening agent) have got her to drink Pediolyte and Gatorade as well as water. She had an appointment with the ENT doc but she fell and wasn't able to sit long enough to travel the 30 miles to the appointment. Hopefully she will be seen this coming week.
> As for me, I've had one heck of a great birthday!!! A sweet, comfy office chair (Serta brand), it's almost better than my recliner!! Gwen brought in a huge bag full of organizing items and yarn, 2 skeins of a beautiful fingerling silver, black and white and 2 skeins of a tanish wool that she swears we are going to make us winter socks with :roll: I have a new floor lamp for my room also, it has the multi colored globes and I LOVE it!! Daniel gave me a kitchen scale that weighs in grams and in oz and lbs, I think I shocked him when I was so excited, I blurted out, wow, now I can weigh my yarns!!! :-D  A friend gave me a t-shirt with bears on it and a beautiful bear carved from a stone. My dear sweet mom has ordered me a desperately needed new mattress for my bed!! So I must have been pretty good this past year with all these wonderful gifts!!!
> Then I come on and find wonderful wishes from my sisters and brothers of my heart.. can't get any better than this for sure!!!
> I've lost this three times so am going to close out to see if that will help to restart the computer.
> I love and miss you all so very much!!! Keep you in my thoughts and prayers, Gwen has been trying to keep me up with the happenings, but I just haven't been able to come on and read lately.
> Take care, it blinked again.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Daniel says it's the weather, the lines are soaked through!!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my thoughts and prayers!!! I promise I'll be back later tonight if the rain allows it!!!
> Marianne


  so good to hear from you, we miss you so much, glad your birthday was a good one, love you girl, take care.


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> OK if ya'll will bear with me... is that the right bear/bare?? I will post some sky shots from a few minutes ago.


WOW!!!, I love them, great pictures, and yes I can see the bear.


----------



## Patches39

ZOE, you are something else, LOL LOL. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Strawberry4u said:


> IHubby took me to Joanns to get a yarn winder since I had a coupon and almost flipped out with the price...$90. It was th only one they had there. Even with the 40% off was way too much money. I love the pattern and you did a beautiful job. Where did you find the pattern? I make caps with my left over yarn for the Cancer Center when I go for a check up. I use up my left over yarn plus it keeps me off the streets and out of the Bars...LOL


Strawberry check out Amazon, they have pretty good deals sometimes!


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> I have very bleary eyes & sore fingers, so I won't say much tonight, but I must wish Marianne a Happy Birthday, Sam a good trip & everyone who is suffering ill health a quick recovery. Welcome to the Newbies & sympathy to all those who have problems or have suffered loss. I love you all on this forum & try really hard to keep reading but find it very hard to keep up with you all.
> 
> Tessa


Good to see you well sort of. Missed you had to take teens home and pick other ones up. The story of my life this past few weeks. 
Sending healing energies your way. Hope your hands feel better soon. (((HUGS dear sweet lady.)))


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> A dish of delight for you all! Zoe


Yummy, :-D


----------



## Marianne818

Designer1234 said:


> I am not sure whether I will be able to post tomorrow morning and I know Marianne will be busy with Gwen so I am sending her Birthday wishes a bit early.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Marianne*! I hope you have a wonderful time with Gwen Cindy and Mom and a better year than this past one healthwise and otherwise. We love you dearly.
> 
> Here is your Bear wall hanging - also a work in progress taken when I was thread painting the bear. Shirley


Wow.. this is awesome Shirley!!! Thank you so very much!!! Such a sweet and talented lady for sure!!!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Julie, 

Yes China is still with us. We went to the farm and got out of the truck. China is terrified of car rides so she was sick all the way there. We got to the door and found a note... Sorry family emergency, be in touch. So I will be calling tomorrow to see what is up? I have taken the reins in a manner of speaking. I have already acquired quite a few boxes and have signed off the first week of school to sort and start packing. I also had a realtor come by and look over the land and house. He will be back tomorrow around 4pm. I also wrote a letter to the landlord and his lawyer requesting 2 or 3 months time to clean up outside, used to be an auto body garage here. Cars and parts still here. 
Want to put up fresh white paint and fix up nail holes etc.

Greg and Gage are not necessarily looking forward to moving but they do realize we have to.

Hope your cold gets better soon. I came down with one on Thursday night at work and Greg came home with one last night.


----------



## Marianne818

Bobglory said:


> You know, my DH just has no since of adventure. We finally made the trip to Costco today .....
> 
> I was happily browsing through the aisles on one of their complimentary scooters and it seems DH kept "loosing" me. Rather than getting into the spirit of the day and engaging in a bit of hide and seek he chose to gripe about how he never had trouble keeping track of me before LOL. I look at it as my way keeping him mentally sharp and physically agile and this is a good thing right?
> 
> Then onto Target where I found that his faith in my depth perception is about equal to his sense of adventure. All I kept hearing was "look out" or "oh Jesus" ... somehow I don't think it was meant prayerfully lol.
> 
> The icing on the cake came when he thought I had gotten a wee bit too close as I zipped by the rear of a gentleman bent over in the aisle. Now, I will fully admit that particular scenario did get me into a wee bit of trouble once before.. but I didn't hit anyone this time. I hear the sweet voice of my loving DH behind me saying "well he isn't going to have to shave his ass for awhile". I nearly wet myself!
> 
> I guess when I think about it, the fact that he actually drove me to the stores AND went in with me must mean that he has a sense of adventure after all lol.
> 
> Gigi


ROFL..Gigi, you have to come to GA to visit with Gwen and I.. we would have a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Patches39 said:


> ZOE, you are something else, LOL LOL. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


hahah, and I am the something else at that! I am quite tired right now. Spent a lot of last night on fb with a friend whose sister was on a suicide mission. She did OD this morning and my friend did get her to the hospital in time. Still, the heart does go where it goes and the rest of the body goes on adrenaline and prayers. lol, Zoe


----------



## nicho

Hi Purple, love the photo of your grandkids. Fine looking bunch. And I am also enjoying the photos of your gorgeous garden.
Denise


----------



## kehinkle

Caught up finally! Healing wishes to all who need them and to ones undergoing medical procedures this week. 

Pacer, I am near Toledo right now. Spent last weekend near St. Paul, MN, then went to Elizabethtown, KY on Monday, back to Minneapolis on Tuesday. Spent Wednesday and most of Thursday in Rogers, MN before getting a load to Grand Rapids, MI. On Friday afternoon got a load to Monroe, MI. Since it was close to my friend's, I went there for the weekend. They have a little girl that I made a top for. Also did a skirt for her. Will post the pic. She's sitting on my lap right now.

Hope everyone has a great week. See you all later. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Marianne818

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a wonderful day at Marianne's today. Yes Sam, it rained ALL day and is supposed to continue for a few days. That said, we had a good time knitting for a few hours before going out to dinner in Helen GA. I got to meet the incredible Daniel. What a good looking young man and so pleasant to talk with. Looks quite a bit like his mom too; has the same sparkle she does! Poor Marianne's truck died the other day so we've agreed since it will be quite costly to have repaired that I will just be driving up to see her for awhile.
> 
> Didn't get home until 9:30 pm. and I'm pretty tired after driving in the rain through the mountains. Going to sign off and will see you folks tomorrow. Hugs, Peace and Happy thoughts to everyone.


Daniel was very happy to meet you also Gwen, said that he was glad to finally put a face to your name as he has heard so much about you! Said you were an awesome lady and is glad that you and I are such great friends, enjoyed hearing us banter back and forth about the knitting. Then just before he left today he told me he'd send me his foot measurements, he'd kinda like a pair of homemade socks.. ROFL. :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks. It is such a shock... i visited her in hospital on Friday and she was quite good and in good spirits. She was to be moved off to rehab for the hip next week.


So sorry Sugarsugar, my deepest prayers for you and her family and friends.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Apparently there are several in the US!


Julie, I misspoke. HydePark is the name of the community where the Roosevelt family home, called Springwood, is located. It is north of New York City along the Hudson River but not as far north, as I always thought it was, into the upstate area.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

jknappva said:


> Hi, Marianne...hope your birthday is wonderful and you're painfree all day.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


100% humidity today, 100% chance of rain (and it did rain alllllll day) so yep, Arthur was here all day and still hanging around.. but I've had a wonderful day despite the weather!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> Yes China is still with us. We went to the farm and got out of the truck. China is terrified of car rides so she was sick all the way there. We got to the door and found a note... Sorry family emergency, be in touch. So I will be calling tomorrow to see what is up? I have taken the reins in a manner of speaking. I have already acquired quite a few boxes and have signed off the first week of school to sort and start packing. I also had a realtor come by and look over the land and house. He will be back tomorrow around 4pm. I also wrote a letter to the landlord and his lawyer requesting 2 or 3 months time to clean up outside, used to be an auto body garage here. Cars and parts still here.
> Want to put up fresh white paint and fix up nail holes etc.
> 
> Greg and Gage are not necessarily looking forward to moving but they do realize we have to.
> 
> Hope your cold gets better soon. I came down with one on Thursday night at work and Greg came home with one last night.


colds are often stress related in my experience- the body seems more prone then! I do hope you manage to get rid of yours quickly- I won't write long- because I must get on with scrubbing walls etc., it almost certainly won't be the best day you have ever had tomorrow- but I hope things go smoothly for China this time. You will miss her. Just as I miss having my big galumphing Rufus about- but at least in our case we know he is well, and adjusting to his new home. Will keep you in my thoughts- it is an awful lot of upheaval you confront, all three of you. Take Care! and Hugs, J.


----------



## Marianne818

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, Marianne. May the next year be a filled with things and people that bring you joy.


That it has been this year, full of wonderful dear friends, family of my heart right here on the KTP! All fill my days with joy just being here!!


----------



## Marianne818

Patches39 said:


> HEY MARIANNE!!!!! IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY :lol: love you girl!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love you back!!!!


----------



## Marianne818

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns of the day, Marianne!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Julie, I misspoke. HydePark is the name of the community where the Roosevelt family home, called Springwood, is located. It is north of New York City along the Hudson River but not as far north, as I always thought it was, into the upstate area.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Good Heavens Joy- don't stress over that - the chances of me being in the area are so remote- the actual direction is unlikely to be of concern to me! (I'd have to win Lotto- and I never afford tickets!)


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Happy birthday Marianne!!!! Here is a cutesy sending you ripples of delight! May a rainbow grace your skies today, may the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow be full, and may you not trample on any toads as you retrieve it! Blessings, Zoe


Zoe, you are a wonder!! Thank you sweet lady!! I missed a post about your Dad, do hope he is doing better, always in my thoughts and prayers dear Sis!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great score on the yarn Paula!


Grandmapaula
We went to our church picnic today and one of the ladies called me aside. She said her sister is down-sizing and doesn't knit any more and that she brought a bag of yarn for me. I figured a few skeins in a plastic grocery bag said:


> :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I second that suggestion!!!


Marianne818 said:


> ROFL..Gigi, you have to come to GA to visit with Gwen and I.. we would have a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> hahah, and I am the something else at that! I am quite tired right now. Spent a lot of last night on fb with a friend whose sister was on a suicide mission. She did OD this morning and my friend did get her to the hospital in time. Still, the heart does go where it goes and the rest of the body goes on adrenaline and prayers. lol, Zoe


OH my, praying for your friends Sister, sad time, and prayers going up for you too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love it! We will begin next visit on socks!


Marianne818 said:


> Daniel was very happy to meet you also Gwen, said that he was glad to finally put a face to your name as he has heard so much about you! Said you were an awesome lady and is glad that you and I are such great friends, enjoyed hearing us banter back and forth about the knitting. Then just before he left today he told me he'd send me his foot measurements, he'd kinda like a pair of homemade socks.. ROFL. :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> Caught up finally! Healing wishes to all who need them and to ones undergoing medical procedures this week.
> 
> Pacer, I am near Toledo right now. Spent last weekend near St. Paul, MN, then went to Elizabethtown, KY on Monday, back to Minneapolis on Tuesday. Spent Wednesday and most of Thursday in Rogers, MN before getting a load to Grand Rapids, MI. On Friday afternoon got a load to Monroe, MI. Since it was close to my friend's, I went there for the weekend. They have a little girl that I made a top for. Also did a skirt for her. Will post the pic. She's sitting on my lap right now.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week. See you all later.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


She is so cute, lovely smile, nice skirt, did you do that? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Good Heavens Joy- don't stress over that - the chances of me being in the area are so remote- the actual direction is unlikely to be of concern to me! (I'd have to win Lotto- and I never afford tickets!)


Not stressed at all, Julie. Just didn't want you to attempt to find it on a map and have it hiding away far from either place you might be looking for it. lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Love it! We will begin next visit on socks!


please do take a video and post it for us! we want to join you and Marianne with the socks expedition! lol, Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> Zoe, you are a wonder!! Thank you sweet lady!! I missed a post about your Dad, do hope he is doing better, always in my thoughts and prayers dear Sis!!


Dad is in hospital with pneumonia. I have been driving Mom back and forth to visit him. It is a 2hr and 40 minute round trip. I crashed today. Tomorrow he is likely discharged and we will go pick him up. love you too! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818

Wow... managed to read all 54 pages (well at this moment in time at least) I am caught up.. whew! 
Thank you all so very very much for the birthday wishes. It has been the most fantastic birthday ever! Good friends, family and great food that we shared together makes it perfect in every way! Then my online family full of lovely wishes and pictures of all types, just awesome! Great looking family pictures posted, cute babies wish I could rock them all for a little while! 
Angora I love your Tree of Life, that is awesome work!!! Kate I have never attempted a sweater or vest or anything of that nature, but this is adorable!! Gage's mom the cupcake hats are too cute!!! Kathy that is one great skirt!!! 
I know I am forgetting someone or something.. should have made a list.. LOL. Nana, I have missed your morning coffee's and sunrises!!
I promise I am working on a way to be on at least a little while every day! If I can get mom to a routine, I had one, then she didn't like it.. changed that.. and now ask why we have to have a routine.. ROFL.. 
Speaking of which, she is calling wanting her PJ's on and her night meds.. so I'll sign off for tonight or may try to get back on later if I don't fall asleep! 
Take care, know I keep you all here in my heart.. 
Loves, Hugs and always in my prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Poledra65

ptofValerie said:


> it looks like you saw a good bit of our country - how long were you here and what all did you see. thank you for the pictures - since you have been following along you know we love pictures. lol
> 
> sam


Knowing your fondness for pictures and honey, Sam, I thought you'd like this. My granddaughter Cora helping me to stain and varnish various spare hive parts. She worked hard. The other picture is of Cora at the most easterly place in Ireland, which is about a mile south of Ballyhalbert. The big metal E was installed a few months ago.[/quote]

Beautiful grandaughter in a beautiful place. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## soc

my leg that I hit on the bed is still swelling - gravity moves the swelling to my foot and ankle (that is exactly what the doctor said) I really need to watch the bed corners - I laid back about a four inch piece of skin - it just peeled right back. I kind of pushed it back and smoothed it out - sore - but it will heal. maybe I should wrap my legs in bubble wrap - Heidi thinks so. lol

sam[/quote]

ouch. my sympathies. I hope you can keep it propped up some. a good excuse to spend some quality knitting time.

My daughters took me to get a pedicure for my birthday, the first one ever, and a couple of days later I stubbed my toe twice and my beautifully pedicured toenail fell off! I don't know what was worse, the pain or the loss of the painted nail...LOL


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I don't know if I'll get caught back up before Tuesday or not, . I finished the walls, and now working on the cupboard doors. I took pictures and will download in a little bit, but needed to take a cereal break, had raspberries that needed used up so threw those in too. Marianne, I am glad you had a great birthday, hope you have luck in getting DM on a schedule, would make things easier on you for sure. 
Well, I'm going to scan back a bit while I eat, then back to painting.  Hope ya'll are doing great! Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Dad is in hospital with pneumonia. I have been driving Mom back and forth to visit him. It is a 2hr and 40 minute round trip. I crashed today. Tomorrow he is likely discharged and we will go pick him up. love you too! Zoe


So glad it wasn't his heart, hope he recovers soon, that is a heck of a commute. Take care, hugs.


----------



## soc

Then I come on and find wonderful wishes from my sisters and brothers of my heart.. can't get any better than this for sure!!!
I've lost this three times so am going to close out to see if that will help to restart the computer. 
I love and miss you all so very much!!! Keep you in my thoughts and prayers, Gwen has been trying to keep me up with the happenings, but I just haven't been able to come on and read lately. 


Sounds like a wonderful day for what must be a wonderful person (judging from all of the well-wishes posted for you). While I am new here, I too wish you a blessed day.


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know where in America is Hyde Park, I only know it in it's English version. BTW Sam and I have been passing comment for a while as to which of us drives on the 'wrong' side of the road, (and a few others of us!)


Hyde Park is a little town on the Hudson River some 2 or so hours north of New York City. Worth visiting for the Roosevelt mansion and the FDR Presidential Library and Museum as well as Eleanor's preferred home called Valkill and one of the Vanderbilt family's mansions. Some nice antique stores as well. As for driving on the right and wrong side of the road, I am just glad someone else was doing the driving! I had my hands full doing the navigating!


----------



## KatyNora

I'm still 30 pages behind but, before the evening ends, I must say:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARIANNE!!!!!!!*


----------



## nicho

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you found all the people you encountered as a friendly bunch; even the person involved in the fender bender with you. On our trip back from a trip to CA last year, I sat next to a family from Australia who were vacationing in the USA. They had been to Disneyland and were headed to NYC - so were going from one coast to the other. The Dad travels to the US often and said that once he gets in the car, his brain switches gears and he's just fine driving where-ever he's at.


Everyone was fabulously friendly, except for the young people in the other car involved in the accident. Once they realised the police did not believe their version of events and it was pointed out that they were in the wrong, they were not very happy, especially as they had totally wrecked Mom's car. At least we were able to drive away!


----------



## nicho

RookieRetiree said:


> Is it possible, he gets cuter all the time?
> 
> Here's a picture of his KTP sweetheart, but he's going to have to pass muster with Dad first!!


She is adorable! Such a lovely photo.


----------



## NanaCaren

Happy birthday Marianne!!!!!!!! I know I'm late with the wishes, been trying to keep up with everyone. Not doing a very good job of it though. 

Here's lovely spiced coffee for you.


----------



## KateB

Pontuf said:


> The fundraiser for the Families of the 19 Granite Mountain Hotshots who perished last month, was a HUGE success! And every silent auction item sold even the $3,000 gold and pearl necklace!


Great pics Charlotte, but so sad to see those young faces that have gone so early.


----------



## gottastch

I am 48 pages behind - eeeeeek. Just wanted to wish Marianne a happy birthday before the day is totally gone...hope you had a great day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Not stressed at all, Julie. Just didn't want you to attempt to find it on a map and have it hiding away far from either place you might be looking for it. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Dad is in hospital with pneumonia. I have been driving Mom back and forth to visit him. It is a 2hr and 40 minute round trip. I crashed today. Tomorrow he is likely discharged and we will go pick him up. love you too! Zoe


I don't think you mean you crashed the car (van ) though do you?


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> this is a lazy day - a beautiful day actually - nice and warm - Heidi, gary and the three boys are off to the fair. alex is somewhere with friends and alexis is at home - will go over later and see which fast food enterprise she would like to go to. guess not - she is going out with friends. that being said think I will just stay pat and have a balogny sandwich with FRESH HOMEGROWN tomatoes on it. we are beginning to have them coming out our ears.
> 
> red grapes were on sale - Heidi picked me up a bunch - they are so good - love grapes.
> 
> my leg that I hit on the bed is still swelling - gravity moves the swelling to my foot and ankle (that is exactly what the doctor said) I really need to watch the bed corners - I laid back about a four inch piece of skin - it just peeled right back. I kind of pushed it back and smoothed it out - sore - but it will heal. maybe I should wrap my legs in bubble wrap - Heidi thinks so. lol
> 
> sam


Oh Sam, that sounds sore! Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## Patches39

It's been a great time here with my DD and her hubby, was treated like a queen, (I could get use to that :-D ) they don't want me to come home yet, but I must have Dr. App. Tomorrow, so will be leaving early. DGDs are sad too they love to teach me the latest dances, lol lol, they are home from collage, ages 22 and 24, wonderful girls, have their heads on right, so will be going to bed, praying that all have a blessed day tomorrow, and that the healing starts now, praying that joy, peace, love, strength, comfort, comes to us all with a great day tomorrow. :-D My love to my sisters and brother. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Hyde Park is a little town on the Hudson River some 2 or so hours north of New York City. Worth visiting for the Roosevelt mansion and the FDR Presidential Library and Museum as well as Eleanor's preferred home called Valkill and one of the Vanderbilt family's mansions. Some nice antique stores as well. As for driving on the right and wrong side of the road, I am just glad someone else was doing the driving! I had my hands full doing the navigating!


Chances of me being in the States are so remote as to be zero! Sam and I were just seeing who could get a rise out of who!
(edit) 'rise' as in Trout fishing.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> what a great picture - so intend. is he walking yet?
> 
> sam


No still trying to crawl, but not very sucessful. He has a baby walker now and zooms about in that!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> No still trying to crawl, but not very sucessful. He has a baby walker now and zooms about in that!


then chances are he won't crawl I fear, crawling is so important- but oh well each parent to their own.


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> OK if ya'll will bear with me... is that the right bear/bare?? I will post some sky shots from a few minutes ago.


Great pics, Sandi!


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns - Zoe those bubblewrap trousers are priceless!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## KatyNora

Lurker 2 wrote:
So sorry to hear of your loss Sugarsugar- 72 is not especially old.

Thanks.. no it certainly isnt. She was an amazing person who lived life to the fullest as much as she could.
----------------
Sending my condolences, too. "Lived life to the fullest" is a very nice way to be remembered.


----------



## gottastch

BJohn4223 said:


> OK - first of all I want to say that I found this post entirely by accident. I am fairly new to the web site (look at the daily email with coffee every morning) and was intrigued by the title.
> 
> Bonnie


Welcome in Bonnie! I am so glad you decided to chime in with they rest of us  As I'm sure you have already found, we have the same affinity to knitting (and other needlework) that you do and love to talk about it, do it, think about doing it, think about yarn to do it with, etc., etc., etc...lol!!! We are all of different abilities but we have become very fond of one another from just sharing what's going on in our lives through words and photos. Sam is just the best!!!! Our knitting tea party has been described as a soft and comfortable place to land...hope you feel the same and I look forward to see more posts from you in the future!!!


----------



## Spider

5mmdpns said:


> Well, I don't know if I will have the energy to catch up on all the posts. The fibro has really got me today and I am crashing. I hope the crash does not come quite yet, I may have to go get Dad today and bring him home. Took Mom in yesterday to visit Dad. Lots of non-cardiac fibro chest pain yesterday, I don't have time for it today, lol, the head feels like it needs to explode though!
> 
> Joe P says hello to you all and sends his love. He would love to be able to come and chat with you all but he has no time to do all the things he is needing to do now. Right now he is contemplating building an arbor/gazebo covered with vines and doing container gardening under it. He is crocheting a tablecloth for his friend's birthday next month. I am designing and writing the pattern for the center of it at the moment. He is not ready yet for this next part I need to send him. He has the first part I sent him and he is working on that. lol, he was counting stitches last night and I told him that he gets to count the odd stitches and I count the even ones. We counted together on the phone! lol, he is a great guy. Today he is spending the day with his Mom. He did the shopping for her yesterday.
> 
> I must go and get back to bed before my head falls off. hmmm, if you see an extra head rolling towards you, please do keep it until I can retrieve it and put it back on my neck. Note to self: buy some duct tape so you can tape your head on!!!!!!!!! lol Zoe


Rest well,,,!!!


----------



## KatyNora

> darowil wrote:
> Looks like you worked out where you were in the pattern- it looks lovely.
> Deramores had a lovely looking jacket today -free pattern. Cables and intarsia teddy bears http://au.deramores.com/debbie-bliss-jacket-pattern?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=emai...
> 
> KateB wrote:
> That jacket is gorgeous! I think it's a bit 'girly' for Luke, but I may just have to knit it for somebody!


Oh, thank you for this adorable pattern. A young friend of mine has a little girl, just over five weeks old. If I start soon, there's a chance I may be able to get this done in time for her birthday. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Zoe, (OR ANYONE) thinking of buying new set of DPNS for socks (even though I do love magic loop) and wanted your opinion of length of DPNS that you find best for socks. I have found 4", 5", and 6". I've been using 6" but was curious about the 4". Do you or anyone here have an opinion on the best length for socks?

quote=5mmdpns]please do take a video and post it for us! we want to join you and Marianne with the socks expedition! lol, Zoe [/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe, (OR ANYONE) thinking of buying new set of DPNS for socks (even though I do love magic loop) and wanted your opinion of length of DPNS that you find best for socks. I have found 4", 5", and 6". I've been using 6" but was curious about the 4". Do you or anyone here have an opinion on the best length for socks?
> 
> quote=5mmdpns]please do take a video and post it for us! we want to join you and Marianne with the socks expedition! lol, Zoe


[/quote]

I like the 7 or 8" dpns as my hands are large and I find that I can balance and hold them the best. My Mom has smaller hands and loves her 6" ones.
The only trouble with using dpns that are too short, is that they are not long enough to accommodate the number of stitches required to knit up adult socks. Smaller needles will also frustrate your hands as they hands and fingers will cramp up quite quickly thus limiting your knitting time, and it seems to hit right at the time when your pattern has just clicked for you. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

No Julie, I did not crash my van. My body crashed due to the fibromyalgia reacting to the streses. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> then chances are he won't crawl I fear, crawling is so important- but oh well each parent to their own.


My son had a baby walker and would scoot around in it since he was 8 months old. When he was out of the walker, he was faster at crawling. He did not start to walk until he was 13 months old. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> No Julie, I did not crash my van. My body crashed due to the fibromyalgia reacting to the streses. Zoe


That was what I was hoping you mean't!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've been using the 9" and 12" small circulars for the socks and love that method. I still have to use magic loop or DPNs for the toe decreases, however, and like using the shortest ones because theyre are so few stitches at that point.

I'm going to try the 2 circulars (1 16"and 1 24") method on the next pair of socks. So many options. Have fun exploring and experimenting.

I'd love to be a fly on the wall with you and Marianne knitting together.



Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe, (OR ANYONE) thinking of buying new set of DPNS for socks (even though I do love magic loop) and wanted your opinion of length of DPNS that you find best for socks. I have found 4", 5", and 6". I've been using 6" but was curious about the 4". Do you or anyone here have an opinion on the best length for socks?
> 
> quote=5mmdpns]please do take a video and post it for us! we want to join you and Marianne with the socks expedition! lol, Zoe


[/quote]


----------



## KatyNora

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, when you are out Seatle way, are you planning to go to the place where Debbie Macomber lives and has her yarn shop? It is in Port Orchard. Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie Macomber's web site.
> http://www.debbiemacomber.com/


Debbie M's not the only one who lives in Port Orchard. :lol: Maybe we should do our yarn crawl on this side of the Sound, Sam and Sandy. It might involve a bit of mileage, but we also have shops in Shelton, Allyn, Bainbridge Island and Silverdale. And yes, A Good Yarn is a very nice shop, and there's a very good tea room (also D.M.'s) just across the parking lot.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi all, well about 20 pages ... again! I am trying to read them forwards and backwards.... if that makes sense. LOL

Thanks everyone for the prayers and thoughts. I had a couple of our close friends over today for a couple of hours... it was nice.

Its 4.30pm and only 7c. :shock: But the wind seems to have calmed down. We have had shocking windy days for at least a week. 

Off to see what you have all been up to..........


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe, (OR ANYONE) thinking of buying new set of DPNS for socks (even though I do love magic loop) and wanted your opinion of length of DPNS that you find best for socks. I have found 4", 5", and 6". I've been using 6" but was curious about the 4". Do you or anyone here have an opinion on the best length for socks?
> 
> quote=5mmdpns]please do take a video and post it for us! we want to join you and Marianne with the socks expedition! lol, Zoe


[/quote]

I can't use the 4's and 5's the 6's are pushing it since I have mondo sized hands. lol, 7 inchers work the best for me for socks, 6's will do if I don't have another set handy, but I'd rather use 7's.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm done for the night, I managed to pull a muscle in my neck/shoulder while painting, go figure.  So I am going to go put some pain cream on it and use my little messager and see if I can loosen it up some, both sides. 
See you all in the morning, everyone have a safe whatever it is wherever you are. Hugs and love and hopes everyone is healing that is ailing.


----------



## sugarsugar

Pontuf said:


> The fundraiser for the Families of the 19 Granite Mountain Hotshots who perished last month, was a HUGE success! And every silent auction item sold even the $3,000 gold and pearl necklace!


 :thumbup: I am glad it was such a success.


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Well, I don't know if I will have the energy to catch up on all the posts. The fibro has really got me today and I am crashing. I hope the crash does not come quite yet, I may have to go get Dad today and bring him home. Took Mom in yesterday to visit Dad. Lots of non-cardiac fibro chest pain yesterday, I don't have time for it today, lol, the head feels like it needs to explode though!
> 
> Great to hear your Dad is ready to come home from hospital.
> 
> But not good about the flare up of the FM.I hope you "find" your head very soon. Take care


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> SugarSugar, here is for you on the loss of your friend. Zoe


Thankyou Zoe


----------



## Spider

Don't know if I should say good morning or night. It is 2 am here and woke up an hour ago and can't sleep. The usual worries of my DH job search.
Fell asleep ok but just can't seem to stay asleep so I get up and move to another room to turn the TV on and find some old movies to turn on and always come here to see who is up and what is happening. 
Spent the day with my mother, we helped with tree trimming and hung curtains and curtain rods and then just sat and visited with her. She is still experiencing pain so the colonoscopy has been scheduled. 
So to whomever is up, what is happening in your little corner?


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> this is a lazy day - a beautiful day actually - nice and warm - Heidi, gary and the three boys are off to the fair. alex is somewhere with friends and alexis is at home - will go over later and see which fast food enterprise she would like to go to. guess not - she is going out with friends. that being said think I will just stay pat and have a balogny sandwich with FRESH HOMEGROWN tomatoes on it. we are beginning to have them coming out our ears.
> 
> red grapes were on sale - Heidi picked me up a bunch - they are so good - love grapes.
> 
> my leg that I hit on the bed is still swelling - gravity moves the swelling to my foot and ankle (that is exactly what the doctor said) I really need to watch the bed corners - I laid back about a four inch piece of skin - it just peeled right back. I kind of pushed it back and smoothed it out - sore - but it will heal. maybe I should wrap my legs in bubble wrap - Heidi thinks so. lol
> 
> sam


Oh dear Sam! Be careful with that leg.  
Homegrown tomatoes...YUM


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The two gss were great last night, even shared a bed and slept well.
WI knitting this morning and there may be even more grandchildren here as some of the other ladies have theirs staying with them.
Hope everyone had a good week end and sending good vibes for a good week.

Photos for today.......


----------



## dollyclaire

Good morning/good evening, I now have my house back to normal after having my DS, BIL and great nephew staying for 2 weeks. I am just shattered, how my BIL takes care of my DS 24 hours a day, 7 days a week I just do not know. It has been very hard seeing the deterioration in her first hand. I am not sure that he can continue to care for her at home but he is a stubborn man and thinks he knows best. At least I was able to give him a break from caring. He enjoyed being outside every day working in my neighbour's garden and in mine. I made all the meals as well so it was a complete break for him. I was in bed every evening by 8.30 absolutely exhausted but I have been able to rest up since they went home yesterday. My cleaner will be here later today so everything will be nice and clean again. I have a couple of loads of washing done but not dried. Hopefully I will get them out in the fresh air today. It is much better for the towels to dry outside, I love the smell of a fresh washed towel. The bedding is waiting to go in the washing machine so I better go and get a move on. I have decided to go out after I have done that as I am looking forward to having a lovely cup of coffee at my LYS and catching up on all the news.
I am also looking forward to getting a bit of knitting done!

I have bean reading and trying to keep up to date and managed the odd comment. You have kept me sane reading what you have all been doing. It is hard when you go to bed at the end of a difficult day and there is no one to offload onto. I have heard so much TV, listened to my BIL continually speaking and repeating things that it can be hard to think. Logic tells me that he has nobody to talk to hence he talks non stop when some one else is there but it is very trying. I said to him to talk to Lysbeth my DS but his answer was she doesn't understand anything he says. I feel he should chat with her more but he doesn't, I don't think he knows how to. I speak with her and respond to her even when what she says is incomprehensible. It must make her feel less alone? I am not sure if it helps or not but that is what I do but then I am not with her constantly like he is. Alzheimer's is a very cruel illness, hard to watch someone you love suffer with the indignity of it all. You do get the odd flash of normality but not very often. I was feeding her her breakfast cereal with banana and she actually said thank you Anne. I have not heard her calling me by my Christian name for years. She only feeds herself the first couple of spoonfuls then just can not seem to do any more but if you give her toast and honey she eats it by herself. I probably have more patience than my BIL as I have learned to go at a slower pace than what I would want after I was badly injured in a car accident some years ago. He does his best and loves her dearly but I do wish he would listen when you suggest something instead of dismissing it without even considering. Sorry I have gone on about this but I know you will understand.


----------



## PurpleFi

Spider said:


> Don't know if I should say good morning or night. It is 2 am here and woke up an hour ago and can't sleep. The usual worries of my DH job search.
> Fell asleep ok but just can't seem to stay asleep so I get up and move to another room to turn the TV on and find some old movies to turn on and always come here to see who is up and what is happening.
> Spent the day with my mother, we helped with tree trimming and hung curtains and curtain rods and then just sat and visited with her. She is still experiencing pain so the colonoscopy has been scheduled.
> So to whomever is up, what is happening in your little corner?


Sending you warm sunny hugs from the UK :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

dollyclaire said:


> Good morning/good evening, I now have my house back to normal after having my DS, BIL and great nephew staying for 2 weeks. I am just shattered, how my BIL takes care of my DS 24 hours a day, 7 days a week I just do not know. It has been very hard seeing the deterioration in her first hand. I am not sure that he can continue to care for her at home but he is a stubborn man and thinks he knows best. At least I was able to give him a break from caring. He enjoyed being outside every day working in my neighbour's garden and in mine. I made all the meals as well so it was a complete break for him. I was in bed every evening by 8.30 absolutely exhausted but I have been able to rest up since they went home yesterday. My cleaner will be here later today so everything will be nice and clean again. I have a couple of loads of washing done but not dried. Hopefully I will get them out in the fresh air today. It is much better for the towels to dry outside, I love the smell of a fresh washed towel. The bedding is waiting to go in the washing machine so I better go and get a move on. I have decided to go out after I have done that as I am looking forward to having a lovely cup of coffee at my LYS and catching up on all the news.


Hi there Dollyclaire, sounds as if you have been doing a wonderful job. BHope you now get time to have a well deserved rest.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> only for those that don't know the right from the left. lol
> 
> sam


Tut tut tut Sam! LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love your grandson's front hair cowlick (hope that translates) -- we must be related somehow because all three of my kids have that (well DS HAD that) and so does our DGS.

Lovely picture.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The two gss were great last night, even shared a bed and slept well.
> WI knitting this morning and there may be even more grandchildren here as some of the other ladies have theirs staying with them.
> Hope everyone had a good week end and sending good vibes for a good week.
> 
> Photos for today.......


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> I love your grandson's front hair cowlick (hope that translates) -- we must be related somehow because all three of my kids have that (well DS HAD that) and so does our DGS.
> 
> Lovely picture.


So do I and so does my sun :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Today is my clear liquid day before my colonoscopy tomorrow... 7-Up for lunch... I'm off cooking detail today since I can't eat- I made enough food the last couple of days for Alan to just zap leftovers tonight. We may get a little rain again today.... clouds are coming in. I have finally gotten caught up on all my daily digests that I got behind when we were on our trip- I may just let them go by the wayside the next time I get so far behind. But I did find some great patterns nice folks had posted over the last few weeks--- like I need any more!! OK I am going to go switch laundry and try to get a picture of the storm coming in. luv-AZ


Good luck with colonoscopy


----------



## dollyclaire

Gwenniepooh found this and thought of you!


----------



## sugarsugar

OMG! I love the bubble wrap pants. LOL HA HA.

Marianne... glad you had a great birthday. Wow heaps of good pressents. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Well only 20pages to catch up on! MIL seems a bit happier where she is at the moment. But she will never be happy wherever she is- she is very much a glass half empty person. Actually if she had a glass 3/4 full it would still be nearly empty! So she is not likely to do any better than she is doing now. David found her an extremely easy mobile phone (it has 4 numbers added and they are the only ones that can be rung. And then she needs to push the green button (go) when someone rings and the red (stop) to hang up. Anyone with her number can ring her though. This will hopefully help her feel in contact with others- but any more complex and she couldn't cope.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I need to check out your workshops...there are so many I want to go through.


I know- I have a few I have started and given up on before getting anywhere much (like Gwens), others that I am in theory still doing (like Julies) and a couple I have actually finsihed (like Sams). But plenty ofo others I would like to try! Maybe one day.

Monday evening- the school next door rent out there hall out of school hours and Monday evening one of the grunting martial arts clearly hires it- we get the sounds of the grunts for a couple of hours. Don't know why they don't go hoarse!


----------



## darowil

Bubble wrap the bed legs and corners. Seem to remember you doing something similar another time too. Treat it carefully- you don't wnat any problems with going away so soon.

Zoes bubble wrap look the answer for you- just make sure you are respectable under them!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> i don't know - if you did it in a pale or medium blue with brown bears - i was thinking of it for Bentley although i think it may be a little beyond my knitting skill.
> 
> i would need a lot of daralene's bravery.
> 
> sam


I did wonder why it was too girly for Luke- so I agree with Sam.

Sam why not do Gwens scarf (even if as a dishcloth) to learn to cable? The you could do one bear in another dishcloth and you'll be set to go- once you have done a cable the priciples are the same- just follow why they say to put the cable needle and hpw many- and as long as you remember to put it the right way each time you are set. But I have been known to ge them wrong- fortunatly with these scaves I have managed to spot them wrong within a row or two!
Edit- the bear would make a great face cloth to go with the jacket.


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> A dish of delight for you all! Zoe


Now that looks like it would be very good for ME ! LOL. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne818 said:


> 100% humidity today, 100% chance of rain (and it did rain alllllll day) so yep, Arthur was here all day and still hanging around.. but I've had a wonderful day despite the weather!!!


 :shock: Gosh., surely it will stop raining one day soon for you. Humidity is the pits :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> hahah, and I am the something else at that! I am quite tired right now. Spent a lot of last night on fb with a friend whose sister was on a suicide mission. She did OD this morning and my friend did get her to the hospital in time. Still, the heart does go where it goes and the rest of the body goes on adrenaline and prayers. lol, Zoe


I hope your friend's sister gets the help she needs.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The two gss were great last night, even shared a bed and slept well.
> WI knitting this morning and there may be even more grandchildren here as some of the other ladies have theirs staying with them.
> Hope everyone had a good week end and sending good vibes for a good week.
> 
> Photos for today.......


Coffee not ready yet, but pictures are beautiful, ready to get started, grands are just lovely, you are truly blessed,


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> hahah, and I am the something else at that! I am quite tired right now. Spent a lot of last night on fb with a friend whose sister was on a suicide mission. She did OD this morning and my friend did get her to the hospital in time. Still, the heart does go where it goes and the rest of the body goes on adrenaline and prayers. lol, Zoe


So sorry for the friend- and not what you needed right now either. Hope the situation with your father can be worked out- because it doesn't sound feasible for your mother to be needing to be with him 24/7 and help him - especially if he should fall. What if she went down went with him?


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks so much Sugar!

Pontuf



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I am glad it was such a success.[/quot


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe, (OR ANYONE) thinking of buying new set of DPNS for socks (even though I do love magic loop) and wanted your opinion of length of DPNS that you find best for socks. I have found 4", 5", and 6". I've been using 6" but was curious about the 4". Do you or anyone here have an opinion on the best length for socks?
> 
> quote=5mmdpns]please do take a video and post it for us! we want to join you and Marianne with the socks expedition! lol, Zoe


[/quote]

I've used 5" but wouldn't want to go any smaller- both from keeping the stitches on the needle and holding the needles. Prefer the 6". Much longer and they get in the way and this is when I really feel I am juggling porcupines. ANd David loves it because it is withthe longer ones I am also most likely to drop them and he gets great delight hearing them dropping! I tell him I do it jsut for him.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> then chances are he won't crawl I fear, crawling is so important- but oh well each parent to their own.


Vicky used a walker from a few months old. She was desperate to use her legs- put in one at 3 months out of desperation at my in-laws one meal time. She had a ball- going forward beitifully rsahter than backwards as so many do. But she also had a lot of time of time on the floor and crawled well. In fact she learnt to crawl and pull herself up at about hte same time so the walker was no longer needed then as she could get herself around and use her feet! And then she waited until her first birthday to take her first steps.


----------



## darowil

dollyclaire said:


> Good morning/good evening, I now have my house back to normal after having my DS, BIL and great nephew staying for 2 weeks. I am just shattered, how my BIL takes care of my DS 24 hours a day, 7 days a week I just do not know. It has been very hard seeing the deterioration in her first hand. I am not sure that he can continue to care for her at home but he is a stubborn man and thinks he knows best. At least I was able to give him a break from caring. He enjoyed being outside every day working in my neighbour's garden and in mine. I made all the meals as well so it was a complete break for him. I was in bed every evening by 8.30 absolutely exhausted but I have been able to rest up since they went home yesterday. My cleaner will be here later today so everything will be nice and clean again. I have a couple of loads of washing done but not dried. Hopefully I will get them out in the fresh air today. It is much better for the towels to dry outside, I love the smell of a fresh washed towel. The bedding is waiting to go in the washing machine so I better go and get a move on. I have decided to go out after I have done that as I am looking forward to having a lovely cup of coffee at my LYS and catching up on all the news.
> I am also looking forward to getting a bit of knitting done!
> 
> I have bean reading and trying to keep up to date and managed the odd comment. You have kept me sane reading what you have all been doing. It is hard when you go to bed at the end of a difficult day and there is no one to offload onto. I have heard so much TV, listened to my BIL continually speaking and repeating things that it can be hard to think. Logic tells me that he has nobody to talk to hence he talks non stop when some one else is there but it is very trying. I said to him to talk to Lysbeth my DS but his answer was she doesn't understand anything he says. I feel he should chat with her more but he doesn't, I don't think he knows how to. I speak with her and respond to her even when what she says is incomprehensible. It must make her feel less alone? I am not sure if it helps or not but that is what I do but then I am not with her constantly like he is. Alzheimer's is a very cruel illness, hard to watch someone you love suffer with the indignity of it all. You do get the odd flash of normality but not very often. I was feeding her her breakfast cereal with banana and she actually said thank you Anne. I have not heard her calling me by my Christian name for years. She only feeds herself the first couple of spoonfuls then just can not seem to do any more but if you give her toast and honey she eats it by herself. I probably have more patience than my BIL as I have learned to go at a slower pace than what I would want after I was badly injured in a car accident some years ago. He does his best and loves her dearly but I do wish he would listen when you suggest something instead of dismissing it without even considering. Sorry I have gone on about this but I know you will understand.


At least you have given him a break for a while. And now you can relax and recuperate.
Some oarents (and especially fathers I suspect) have diffiuclty talking to a bay or young child- it seems pointless when they don't respond. It could be the same type of thing- and it is very hard to keep talking to someone who doesn't respond, or if they do it is not apporiate. And having to say the same thing again and again is frsiatating. ANd yet like you dsay it is important for her that he keeps talking to her- but it is likely something he just can't do.
i used to visit my sister who couldn't speak- and while I knew she knew what I was saying it was very hard to keep talking without a response. And in his case he doesn't even know whether she understands anything he says (in fact she likely doesn't). At least Sarah used to love watching the knitting I was doing- visits to her were a good time to finish off items! I got them done and she saw completed items instead of things partly done.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm done for the night, I managed to pull a muscle in my neck/shoulder while painting, go figure.  So I am going to go put some pain cream on it and use my little messager and see if I can loosen it up some, both sides.
> See you all in the morning, everyone have a safe whatever it is wherever you are. Hugs and love and hopes everyone is healing that is ailing.


Hope you are sleeping , pain-free by now!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Don't know if I should say good morning or night. It is 2 am here and woke up an hour ago and can't sleep. The usual worries of my DH job search.
> Fell asleep ok but just can't seem to stay asleep so I get up and move to another room to turn the TV on and find some old movies to turn on and always come here to see who is up and what is happening.
> Spent the day with my mother, we helped with tree trimming and hung curtains and curtain rods and then just sat and visited with her. She is still experiencing pain so the colonoscopy has been scheduled.
> So to whomever is up, what is happening in your little corner?


Here it is 10-30 + a little bit-p.m., and you have evidently gone back to bed, hope the worries are letting you sleep!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The two gss were great last night, even shared a bed and slept well.
> WI knitting this morning and there may be even more grandchildren here as some of the other ladies have theirs staying with them.
> Hope everyone had a good week end and sending good vibes for a good week.
> 
> Photos for today.......


I like the table by the sofa- it looks very useful, and that gazebo looks like the ideal shelter when caught out by the rain or the heat (?) of a summer's day- do you ever knit out there? Between you, you have created such a lovely spot! And lovely kids!


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> Good morning/good evening, I now have my house back to normal after having my DS, BIL and great nephew staying for 2 weeks. I am just shattered, how my BIL takes care of my DS 24 hours a day, 7 days a week I just do not know. It has been very hard seeing the deterioration in her first hand. I am not sure that he can continue to care for her at home but he is a stubborn man and thinks he knows best. At least I was able to give him a break from caring. He enjoyed being outside every day working in my neighbour's garden and in mine. I made all the meals as well so it was a complete break for him. I was in bed every evening by 8.30 absolutely exhausted but I have been able to rest up since they went home yesterday. My cleaner will be here later today so everything will be nice and clean again. I have a couple of loads of washing done but not dried. Hopefully I will get them out in the fresh air today. It is much better for the towels to dry outside, I love the smell of a fresh washed towel. The bedding is waiting to go in the washing machine so I better go and get a move on. I have decided to go out after I have done that as I am looking forward to having a lovely cup of coffee at my LYS and catching up on all the news.
> I am also looking forward to getting a bit of knitting done!
> 
> I have bean reading and trying to keep up to date and managed the odd comment. You have kept me sane reading what you have all been doing. It is hard when you go to bed at the end of a difficult day and there is no one to offload onto. I have heard so much TV, listened to my BIL continually speaking and repeating things that it can be hard to think. Logic tells me that he has nobody to talk to hence he talks non stop when some one else is there but it is very trying. I said to him to talk to Lysbeth my DS but his answer was she doesn't understand anything he says. I feel he should chat with her more but he doesn't, I don't think he knows how to. I speak with her and respond to her even when what she says is incomprehensible. It must make her feel less alone? I am not sure if it helps or not but that is what I do but then I am not with her constantly like he is. Alzheimer's is a very cruel illness, hard to watch someone you love suffer with the indignity of it all. You do get the odd flash of normality but not very often. I was feeding her her breakfast cereal with banana and she actually said thank you Anne. I have not heard her calling me by my Christian name for years. She only feeds herself the first couple of spoonfuls then just can not seem to do any more but if you give her toast and honey she eats it by herself. I probably have more patience than my BIL as I have learned to go at a slower pace than what I would want after I was badly injured in a car accident some years ago. He does his best and loves her dearly but I do wish he would listen when you suggest something instead of dismissing it without even considering. Sorry I have gone on about this but I know you will understand.


dear dollyclaire, when I read the first few words I was hoping it was the animals that had been keeping you busy, but, no that was not to be. I do so understand what you are going through, having been there with my mother after her stroke, and now with Fale. Trouble is none of us is getting younger, and as one is less resilient physically, it is obviously harder to be there for the one who is failing. Please know that we all have tremendous compassion for what is happening in your life.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Tut tut tut Sam! LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Speaking of which, she is calling wanting her PJ's on and her night meds.. so I'll sign off for tonight or may try to get back on later if I don't fall asleep! 
Take care, know I keep you all here in my heart.. 
Loves, Hugs and always in my prayers,
Marianne[/quote]

Hope your mom is soon settled into a routine once more. We've missed you so much...
So glad you had a wonderful birthday...no one deserves one more.
Hugs and blessings,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> No still trying to crawl, but not very sucessful. He has a baby walker now and zooms about in that!


Why walk or even crawl when you have WHEELS!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe, (OR ANYONE) thinking of buying new set of DPNS for socks (even though I do love magic loop) and wanted your opinion of length of DPNS that you find best for socks. I have found 4", 5", and 6". I've been using 6" but was curious about the 4". Do you or anyone here have an opinion on the best length for socks?
> 
> I agree, Gwen...I find if the length is too long, the needles get in the way. I'm knitting hunting socks right now and the only size 5 in Harmony is the 8" length and it took a lot of getting used to. I may go back to a different brand with a shorter length for the next pair since they're a little awkward although I love the way the knitting goes with the Harmony.
> JuneK


----------



## jheiens

Gwen, I prefer the 7'' dpns regardless of needle size or composition material. I used #3s in bamboo for my first pair of socks. I practiced with worsted weight yarn for weeks wile learning the anatomy of a sock and the process of knitting them.

When my hands felt comfortable with the manipulating them, I moved down to sock-weight yarn and have knitted one or 2 pair a year (some years more pairs) just because I like hand-knit socks
I've acquired or been gifted several sets of metal ones and like them also.


Ohio Joy

I use the old standard 14'' single points for the first 2 or 3 rows, thus making it easier to join in the round because I've got better control of the joining.

Ohio Joy


----------



## siouxann

Oh dear, I don't think I'll ever get caught up. Anyway, thoughts and prayers for all those in need of healing. Best wishes to all of you who are celebrating milestone events. Peace and happiness and love to each of you! 

I spent most of last week making jam, tomato sauce and sweet pepper relish. A lot of work now but it will be worth it when winter inevitably arrives. This weekend I sluffed off and didn't go near a canning jar. 

For the past two or three months (!) I've been working on a scarf. It is the"Winter Flame" from Knitpicks. It is very easy but I have been having the worst time with it. Trish told me to just bind it off and be done with it. However it is now a matter of principle. When I get it right I'll post a picture of it. It's my first attempt at a very simple lace pattern and I'm not used to the thin yarn and needles. I have learned a lot about life lines and stitch markers, though, so all is not lost. 

I have so many wips that I must decide whether to finish or to frog and go on to something else. I have issues with finishing things; always have something I want to start.

Going to meet my brother and his family for lunch today. They are on their way to North Carolina and go through Frederick which is only about 15 miles from here. It is a cold and dreary day for travel. 

Happy Monday to all!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Here is one reason for my not being here very much recentlt. I did this as part of the Child's Ripple Sweater workshop. What took so long was finding time to hide al the ends I had and find 8 similiar buttons in our button colloction.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning, everyone. I guess I was so glad to have TV that I knitted and watched TV all night! I've slept some, but will probably take a nap off and on today.


Fun to have a night like that every now and then as long as you can take a nap. Peaceful and perfect for knitting.


----------



## siouxann

Your sweater is beautiful and well worth the time and effort!


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is one reason for my not being here very much recentlt. I did this as part of the Child's Ripple Sweater workshop. What took so long was finding time to hide al the ends I had and find 8 similiar buttons in our button colloction.


That is just beautiful. Great knitting and fun to do one of the workshops for sure. Challenges our skills too. I know Julie's Traveling Vine and Darowil's socks took my knitting up a notch. You did a great job and love the colors.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The two gss were great last night, even shared a bed and slept well.
> WI knitting this morning and there may be even more grandchildren here as some of the other ladies have theirs staying with them.
> Hope everyone had a good week end and sending good vibes for a good week.
> 
> Photos for today.......


Love the photos of your garden, as always! And the GKs look like they're enjoying being together...more children will just add to the fun!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

siouxann said:


> Oh dear, I don't think I'll ever get caught up. Anyway, thoughts and prayers for all those in need of healing. Best wishes to all of you who are celebrating milestone events. Peace and happiness and love to each of you!
> 
> I spent most of last week making jam, tomato sauce and sweet pepper relish. A lot of work now but it will be worth it when winter inevitably arrives. This weekend I sluffed off and didn't go near a canning jar.
> 
> For the past two or three months (!) I've been working on a scarf. It is the"Winter Flame" from Knitpicks. It is very easy but I have been having the worst time with it. Trish told me to just bind it off and be done with it. However it is now a matter of principle. When I get it right I'll post a picture of it. It's my first attempt at a very simple lace pattern and I'm not used to the thin yarn and needles. I have learned a lot about life lines and stitch markers, though, so all is not lost.
> 
> I have so many wips that I must decide whether to finish or to frog and go on to something else. I have issues with finishing things; always have something I want to start.
> 
> Going to meet my brother and his family for lunch today. They are on their way to North Carolina and go through Frederick which is only about 15 miles from here. It is a cold and dreary day for travel.
> 
> Happy Monday to all!


You will be so happy you did all that canning. What a reward you will have in the months to come.

Same thing with the knitting. Lace is a hard one for sure and I couldn't believe I could do the Traveling Vine when I had a hard time with simpler scarves. Good luck with whatever you decide. Julie had me to a facecloth before I did the scarf and that helped me as I worked out my problems before hand. Winter Flame, sounds so pretty. Will have to look it up.

Have a safe trip to see brother and a fun visit. Safe trip wishes for him too. That is a big trip.


----------



## jknappva

Sorry I have gone on about this but I know you will understand.[/quote]

As someone said in an earlier post, this is a safe, soft, comfortable place to land. I hope you manage to get some rest. I've never had a relative with Alzheimers so I haven't had to deal with it. But I know it must be very difficult.
God bless you, your DS and BIL.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is one reason for my not being here very much recentlt. I did this as part of the Child's Ripple Sweater workshop. What took so long was finding time to hide al the ends I had and find 8 similiar buttons in our button colloction.


It's beautiful!! It's been a long time since I've done any color work.
Junek


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is one reason for my not being here very much recentlt. I did this as part of the Child's Ripple Sweater workshop. What took so long was finding time to hide al the ends I had and find 8 similiar buttons in our button colloction.


That looks good- I'm terrible at fisnihing things off. Have a couple of things I must do and keep putting them off. Much rather knit and read KP. Can do those together but not finish off while reading KP.


----------



## Patches39

siouxann said:


> Your sweater is beautiful and well worth the time and effort!


DITTO :-D


----------



## darowil

siouxann said:


> Oh dear, I don't think I'll ever get caught up.
> For the past two or three months (!) I've been working on a scarf. It is the"Winter Flame" from Knitpicks. It is very easy but I have been having the worst time with it. Trish told me to just bind it off and be done with it. However it is now a matter of principle. When I get it right I'll post a picture of it. It's my first attempt at a very simple lace pattern and I'm not used to the thin yarn and needles. I have learned a lot about life lines and stitch markers, though, so all is not lost.
> 
> I have so many wips that I must decide whether to finish or to frog and go on to something else. I have issues with finishing things; always have something I want to start.
> 
> Going to meet my brother and his family for lunch today. They are on their way to North Carolina and go through Frederick which is only about 15 miles from here. It is a cold and dreary day for travel.
> 
> Happy Monday to all!


It is so hard to catch up once you get behind!
HAve a lovely luch with your brother
I have so many WIPS that they gradually become UFOs and wait to become a WIP again. One day OI will go through all and frog those that will never be finished. Surely for example ones that I started when my now 27 and 29 year olds were children are not going to be finished? But I look at them and think well I might finsih it one day! And return it to the top shelf of the cupboard.

Spent much of today driving and it was a cold dreary day- with some bursts of sunshine. Sunglasses on and off all day.


----------



## Patches39

Home, driving was so nice, not much traffic, and had the windows down, felt so good. So will get ready for my dr. App. And will talk later.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful !


----------



## purl2diva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The two gss were great last night, even shared a bed and slept well.
> WI knitting this morning and there may be even more grandchildren here as some of the other ladies have theirs staying with them.
> Hope everyone had a good week end and sending good vibes for a good week.
> 
> Photos for today.......


Your gks are beautiful and that baby is precious. I was always so impressed with the rosy cheeked English babies. Must be from having them sitting outside in their prams.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for your input Zoe! Makes a lot of sense too. Hope your Fibro is better. Also keeping your Dad and Mom in prayer as he hopefully heads home.


5mmdpns said:


> I like the 7 or 8" dpns as my hands are large and I find that I can balance and hold them the best. My Mom has smaller hands and loves her 6" ones.
> The only trouble with using dpns that are too short, is that they are not long enough to accommodate the number of stitches required to knit up adult socks. Smaller needles will also frustrate your hands as they hands and fingers will cramp up quite quickly thus limiting your knitting time, and it seems to hit right at the time when your pattern has just clicked for you. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

Don't apologize dear Dollyclaire. We all need to voice our pain and concerns from time to time and this is a good place to do that. I can only imagine how difficult it is to see your DS declining. I know the respite you give your DBIL is greatly appreciated by both him AND your DS. You are in my prayers for strength.


dollyclaire said:


> Good morning/good evening, I now have my house back to normal after having my DS, BIL and great nephew staying for 2 weeks. I am just shattered, how my BIL takes care of my DS 24 hours a day, 7 days a week I just do not know. It has been very hard seeing the deterioration in her first hand. I am not sure that he can continue to care for her at home but he is a stubborn man and thinks he knows best. At least I was able to give him a break from caring. He enjoyed being outside every day working in my neighbour's garden and in mine. I made all the meals as well so it was a complete break for him. I was in bed every evening by 8.30 absolutely exhausted but I have been able to rest up since they went home yesterday. My cleaner will be here later today so everything will be nice and clean again. I have a couple of loads of washing done but not dried. Hopefully I will get them out in the fresh air today. It is much better for the towels to dry outside, I love the smell of a fresh washed towel. The bedding is waiting to go in the washing machine so I better go and get a move on. I have decided to go out after I have done that as I am looking forward to having a lovely cup of coffee at my LYS and catching up on all the news.
> I am also looking forward to getting a bit of knitting done!
> 
> I have bean reading and trying to keep up to date and managed the odd comment. You have kept me sane reading what you have all been doing. It is hard when you go to bed at the end of a difficult day and there is no one to offload onto. I have heard so much TV, listened to my BIL continually speaking and repeating things that it can be hard to think. Logic tells me that he has nobody to talk to hence he talks non stop when some one else is there but it is very trying. I said to him to talk to Lysbeth my DS but his answer was she doesn't understand anything he says. I feel he should chat with her more but he doesn't, I don't think he knows how to. I speak with her and respond to her even when what she says is incomprehensible. It must make her feel less alone? I am not sure if it helps or not but that is what I do but then I am not with her constantly like he is. Alzheimer's is a very cruel illness, hard to watch someone you love suffer with the indignity of it all. You do get the odd flash of normality but not very often. I was feeding her her breakfast cereal with banana and she actually said thank you Anne. I have not heard her calling me by my Christian name for years. She only feeds herself the first couple of spoonfuls then just can not seem to do any more but if you give her toast and honey she eats it by herself. I probably have more patience than my BIL as I have learned to go at a slower pace than what I would want after I was badly injured in a car accident some years ago. He does his best and loves her dearly but I do wish he would listen when you suggest something instead of dismissing it without even considering. Sorry I have gone on about this but I know you will understand.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe, (OR ANYONE) thinking of buying new set of DPNS for socks (even though I do love magic loop) and wanted your opinion of length of DPNS that you find best for socks. I have found 4", 5", and 6". I've been using 6" but was curious about the 4". Do you or anyone here have an opinion on the best length for socks?
> 
> quote=5mmdpns]please do take a video and post it for us! we want to join you and Marianne with the socks expedition! lol, Zoe


[/quote]

I like the 4inch needles when I'm knitting the fingers on gloves.


----------



## AZ Sticks

In the summer we are the same as the west coast PDT - but when they "Fall Back" - we don't. And yes we did get rain off and on all night. I have just managed a picture of the sunrise - I am not usually up so early.... but headed to the hospital in an hour for my colonoscopy - off to shower and gather a project to work on while waiting. Something easy - I am not close to being awake!! Have a wonderful day/evening/night - luv-AZ 


Lurker 2 said:


> I have EDT and EST sussed- and can usually figure PT (if that is what you call it)- but I get a bit hazy working out those of you 'in the middle' and have forgotten who it is that doesn't do summer time at all!!!!!! Does this mean you got some rain?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Heather(BWBee) the child's sweater is beautiful. How are you enjoying your job?

PurpleFi - Love the pictures of the children and as usual your garden is so peaceful and beautiful.

Puplover your canning sounds awesome. Wish my garden had produced this year.  Maybe I should just start fishing off my porch with all this doggone rain....LOL

Have a PT appointment this morning. With the cool spell last week and rain I'm feeling like I've gone backwards and Arthur has made himself at home again. It is suppose to get back up to 80F today but also 70% chance of rain...think weatherman missed that one...more like 100% as it is raining right now...LOL

Keeping all in prayers for what you need. Will check back later. A BIG thank you to all who gave me feedback on the DPNS. Will most likely stick with the 7" that I have.


----------



## AZ Sticks

RookieRetiree said:


> Lucky you....that wasn't the worst part for me.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## AZ Sticks

We did and it was!!!!!!!!!!


jknappva said:


> They're all beautiful...hope you got some rain!! I know in your part of the country, it's almost always welcome.
> JuneK


----------



## KateB

dollyclaire said:


> Good morning/good evening, I now have my house back to normal after having my DS, BIL and great nephew staying for 2 weeks. I am just shattered, how my BIL takes care of my DS 24 hours a day, 7 days a week I just do not know. It has been very hard seeing the deterioration in her first hand. I am not sure that he can continue to care for her at home but he is a stubborn man and thinks he knows best. At least I was able to give him a break from caring. He enjoyed being outside every day working in my neighbour's garden and in mine. I made all the meals as well so it was a complete break for him. I was in bed every evening by 8.30 absolutely exhausted but I have been able to rest up since they went home yesterday. My cleaner will be here later today so everything will be nice and clean again. I have a couple of loads of washing done but not dried. Hopefully I will get them out in the fresh air today. It is much better for the towels to dry outside, I love the smell of a fresh washed towel. The bedding is waiting to go in the washing machine so I better go and get a move on. I have decided to go out after I have done that as I am looking forward to having a lovely cup of coffee at my LYS and catching up on all the news.
> I am also looking forward to getting a bit of knitting done!
> 
> I have bean reading and trying to keep up to date and managed the odd comment. You have kept me sane reading what you have all been doing. It is hard when you go to bed at the end of a difficult day and there is no one to offload onto. I have heard so much TV, listened to my BIL continually speaking and repeating things that it can be hard to think. Logic tells me that he has nobody to talk to hence he talks non stop when some one else is there but it is very trying. I said to him to talk to Lysbeth my DS but his answer was she doesn't understand anything he says. I feel he should chat with her more but he doesn't, I don't think he knows how to. I speak with her and respond to her even when what she says is incomprehensible. It must make her feel less alone? I am not sure if it helps or not but that is what I do but then I am not with her constantly like he is. Alzheimer's is a very cruel illness, hard to watch someone you love suffer with the indignity of it all. You do get the odd flash of normality but not very often. I was feeding her her breakfast cereal with banana and she actually said thank you Anne. I have not heard her calling me by my Christian name for years. She only feeds herself the first couple of spoonfuls then just can not seem to do any more but if you give her toast and honey she eats it by herself. I probably have more patience than my BIL as I have learned to go at a slower pace than what I would want after I was badly injured in a car accident some years ago. He does his best and loves her dearly but I do wish he would listen when you suggest something instead of dismissing it without even considering. Sorry I have gone on about this but I know you will understand.


Of course we understand! It is a very cruel illness and so hard for the loved ones to watch the deterioration. My mum didn't have Alzheimers, she suffered with vascular dementia, but the results were pretty similar. Not easy. You take care. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> So sorry for the friend- and not what you needed right now either. Hope the situation with your father can be worked out- because it doesn't sound feasible for your mother to be needing to be with him 24/7 and help him - especially if he should fall. What if she went down went with him?


That is my fear as well for her. But for the last five years, someone has had to be with him 24/7. He may be discharged today. Today I can go and pick him up and bring him home. Yesterday I could not do so but arranged for some friends to go and pick him up if he was discharged yesterday. thanks for thinking of me up here! 
And how is everything down under? Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Bubble wrap the bed legs and corners. Seem to remember you doing something similar another time too. Treat it carefully- you don't wnat any problems with going away so soon.
> 
> Zoes bubble wrap look the answer for you- just make sure you are respectable under them!


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. Hugs and healing energy for all those that are in need. 
Coffee and a little something extra today. Chocolate makes everything better.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> I did wonder why it was too girly for Luke- so I agree with Sam.
> 
> Sam why not do Gwens scarf (even if as a dishcloth) to learn to cable? The you could do one bear in another dishcloth and you'll be set to go- once you have done a cable the priciples are the same- just follow why they say to put the cable needle and hpw many- and as long as you remember to put it the right way each time you are set. But I have been known to ge them wrong- fortunatly with these scaves I have managed to spot them wrong within a row or two!
> Edit- the bear would make a great face cloth to go with the jacket.


I hadn't thought of changing the colour  :roll: but Sam's right, that would make it look more boyish. I've got some cream aran wool that might make it big enough to fit my 2 year old great niece..... :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is one reason for my not being here very much recentlt. I did this as part of the Child's Ripple Sweater workshop. What took so long was finding time to hide al the ends I had and find 8 similiar buttons in our button colloction.


Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The two gss were great last night, even shared a bed and slept well.
> WI knitting this morning and there may be even more grandchildren here as some of the other ladies have theirs staying with them.
> Hope everyone had a good week end and sending good vibes for a good week.
> 
> Photos for today.......


Sounds as if your place is going to be such a fun place to be. Always a good time when there are grandchildren around. 
I'm redoing my garden and before I could tell Grant to save the ladies mantle, he had taken it along with the dirt to the compost pile. 
Have a wonderful day.


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> Sorry I have gone on about this but I know you will understand.


It is good to have some place you feel comfortable to be able to talk and let your feelings out. Hugs heading your way dear.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> We did and it was!!!!!!!!!!


I imagine the desert wildflowers are a riot of color with the rain!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. Hugs and healing energy for all those that are in need.
> Coffee and a little something extra today. Chocolate makes everything better.


Lovely!! Makes me ready for my mid-morning snack....or second breakfast..when you eat at 5 am, it's a looooong time until noon!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Good morning, Gwen. I just want to thank you and Shirley, of course, for the scarf workshop. I've done 2 of the bow-tuck scarves and am working on the Shades of Winter. It's been YEARS since I've done cables and have never done lace work. I'm loving working on this.
Thank you again.
Isn't it amazing how Sir Arthur gets around...he's also visiting me this week! We haven't had the constant heavy rain you've had but it's been dreary, drizzly and humid for 5 days. And Arthur is just loving it!!
Hope the PT helps and keeps Arthur at bay for a while.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> Gwenniepooh found this and thought of you!


Absolutely love that tattoo, it is very well done.


----------



## Designer1234

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is one reason for my not being here very much recentlt. I did this as part of the Child's Ripple Sweater workshop. What took so long was finding time to hide al the ends I had and find 8 similiar buttons in our button colloction.


WOW! I think it is beautiful! I hope you put it on the Parade! and in the workshop -- if you couldn't put it in I will do it for you as it is closed. great job.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's a definite trait on my DH's side...so you must be related to him and his kin...DH and DS are headed to Germany for Octoberfest and to look up some geneology information...maybe they'll find some clues.



PurpleFi said:


> So do I and so does my sun :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

All will go well and it will all be over in less than a 1/2 hour

XO
Pontuf

PINT


AZ Sticks said:


> :thumbdown:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> This is indeed beautiful work! I am sure it will be treasured, even if it does get thrown in the washing machine! How lovely that it is to be a little girl after so many boys!


Thanks Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: A compliment from one of my teachers means a lot.


----------



## Spider

The sweater was so nice.
Really tired out this morning already. Staying up from 1:30 on, now I am just all turned around.
Dementia and health problems. My mom isn't feeling the best and we are worried about because she is alone and her last surviving baby sister is now battling the dementia and heart problems so mom is so worried about her. My father-in-law is showing the signs of the dementia starting and he is with my mother-in-law with Parkinson's . I keep thinking one of them will fall, since they try to keep each other up.
It seems many are sharing all these worries and concerns.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love your ripple sweater!! It looks very nice.


busyworkerbee said:


> Here is one reason for my not being here very much recentlt. I did this as part of the Child's Ripple Sweater workshop. What took so long was finding time to hide al the ends I had and find 8 similiar buttons in our button colloction.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> The sweater was so nice.
> Really tired out this morning already. Staying up from 1:30 on, now I am just all turned around.
> Dementia and health problems. My mom isn't feeling the best and we are worried about because she is alone and her last surviving baby sister is now battling the dementia and heart problems so mom is so worried about her. My father-in-law is showing the signs of the dementia starting and he is with my mother-in-law with Parkinson's . I keep thinking one of them will fall, since they try to keep each other up.
> It seems many are sharing all these worries and concerns.


A lot to go through Spider. This is one of the stages in life we can never be prepared for even if we know intellectually it happens. Big hugs dear. I have lost my father years ago and now my mother is sick. Going through it with my dad still doesn't make it any easier to go through it again. Know we care about you and your loved ones and this time of their lives when bodies and minds fail. Thinking of you and hope you will find time for a nap to restore your energy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm so glad to be on KTP. You all mean so much to me and I'm sorry I can't respond to each and every one of the posts. It's like my family, very big and hard to visit with each one when we all get together because there are so many, but it doesn't take away from the care and feeling I have for all of you. We are just another BIG family.

I want to send each one of you Big Hugs as I know we all have our burdens to go through. I carry you all in my heart and prayers.

Big Hugs to each and every one of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> That is my fear as well for her. But for the last five years, someone has had to be with him 24/7. He may be discharged today. Today I can go and pick him up and bring him home. Yesterday I could not do so but arranged for some friends to go and pick him up if he was discharged yesterday. thanks for thinking of me up here!
> And how is everything down under? Zoe


Thinking of your dad and you Zoe and sending you prayers across the miles. Know this will surely take its toll on you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen & Marianne - sure hope the rain stops soon. Rather than fishing off the porch, you may need to gather animals 2 x 2. Hope Arthur disappears and that PT helps out.

Prayers and hugs to all in need.

I'm off to have some breakfast and then knit some more on the toddler lace socks..they are so cute and I'll post a picture when I have the pair done.


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I don't know if I'll get caught back up before Tuesday or not, . I finished the walls, and now working on the cupboard doors. I took pictures and will download in a little bit, but needed to take a cereal break, had raspberries that needed used up so threw those in too. Marianne, I am glad you had a great birthday, hope you have luck in getting DM on a schedule, would make things easier on you for sure.
> Well, I'm going to scan back a bit while I eat, then back to painting.  Hope ya'll are doing great! Hugs.


I sure wish I could come help with the painting, that is my therapy, LOL... all my friends knew who to call when they wanted to redo their homes. LOL. I have at least 3 huge totes full of brushes, canvas drop cloths, rollers and all types of gadgets and gizmo's to make things easier, LOL. IF we ever have a few days of dry weather, I need to paint the front door and the interior doors also. Whoever painted this house used flat paint on the doors, so when we cleaned them the paint washed away, DUH!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I'm so glad to be on KTP. You all mean so much to me and I'm sorry I can't respond to each and every one of the posts. It's like my family, very big and hard to visit with each one when we all get together because there are so many, but it doesn't take away from the care and feeling I have for all of you. We are just another BIG family.
> 
> I want to send each one of you Big Hugs as I know we all have our burdens to go through. I carry you all in my heart and prayers.
> 
> Big Hugs to each and every one of you.


Very well put :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Big Hugs back to you dear friend.


----------



## martina

Hello all. I had a busy Saturday. Eldest son arrived Friday two hours late due to train incident on the one in front of his. We went to aFlavour Festival in the city centre on Saturday morning. Came back with home made pies, cheese, chutney, cider , pates and bread. Made ourselves a delicious lunch, sorted some items, did paperwork and treated ourselves to a take away for dinner. He went back just after lunch yesterday so I spent time on here catching up. I hope all with medical / family problems get the help they need. Have included all in my prayers. I also bought some baby yarn while in town as it was on special offer and is a good brand. Now I am finishing the other blanket and looking forward to getting the new one crocheted. Still sorting things out with the new agent and hoping for better luck this time. Keep your fingers crossed for me , please. Take care all, bubble wrap is becoming hard to find!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> You will be so happy you did all that canning. What a reward you will have in the months to come.
> 
> Same thing with the knitting. Lace is a hard one for sure and I couldn't believe I could do the Traveling Vine when I had a hard time with simpler scarves. Good luck with whatever you decide. Julie had me to a facecloth before I did the scarf and that helped me as I worked out my problems before hand. Winter Flame, sounds so pretty. Will have to look it up.
> 
> Have a safe trip to see brother and a fun visit. Safe trip wishes for him too. That is a big trip.


can you imagine a facecloth in your Tree of Life panels? I think it would look lovely! And I don't consider your cabled scarf that used to be your avatar, to be the simplest of 'beginning projects. You have a lot of perseverance to get to the end of your projects!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> DITTO :-D


Patches and I are dittoing to Busyworkerbee's ripple sweater. The yellow and white makes a lovely soft combination of colours.


----------



## jheiens

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is one reason for my not being here very much recentlt. I did this as part of the Child's Ripple Sweater workshop. What took so long was finding time to hide al the ends I had and find 8 similiar buttons in our button colloction.


It's beautiful!!

You've done well, dear sister. I'm so proud of your accomplishment. Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I like the 4inch needles when I'm knitting the fingers on gloves.


Goodness- never seen a set so tiny, I just have to persevere with my 8 inch ones! They definitely can resemble porcupines at times!


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> In the summer we are the same as the west coast PDT - but when they "Fall Back" - we don't. And yes we did get rain off and on all night. I have just managed a picture of the sunrise - I am not usually up so early.... but headed to the hospital in an hour for my colonoscopy - off to shower and gather a project to work on while waiting. Something easy - I am not close to being awake!! Have a wonderful day/evening/night - luv-AZ


And some rain must be better than no rain at all- Hope all is going well with the appt.


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Dad is in hospital with pneumonia. I have been driving Mom back and forth to visit him. It is a 2hr and 40 minute round trip. I crashed today. Tomorrow he is likely discharged and we will go pick him up. love you too! Zoe


Ouch that is a long drive!! Hope he is doing well enough to come home, I'm sure it would be much easier on all of you! Drive safe, as I learned from my GM, God Speed on your journey. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe, (OR ANYONE) thinking of buying new set of DPNS for socks (even though I do love magic loop) and wanted your opinion of length of DPNS that you find best for socks. I have found 4", 5", and 6". I've been using 6" but was curious about the 4". Do you or anyone here have an opinion on the best length for socks?
> 
> quote=5mmdpns]please do take a video and post it for us! we want to join you and Marianne with the socks expedition! lol, Zoe


[/quote]

My bamboo ones are 7" long...just right for me but maybe my hands are a little larger than others. They are also the right size then to use for other smaller projects (like the Sunburst dishcloth)...just MHO


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. Hugs and healing energy for all those that are in need.
> Coffee and a little something extra today. Chocolate makes everything better.


I was looking at receipts for the 'little something extra' in my pressure cooker book last night- they look scrummy!


----------



## Marianne818

soc said:


> Then I come on and find wonderful wishes from my sisters and brothers of my heart.. can't get any better than this for sure!!!
> I've lost this three times so am going to close out to see if that will help to restart the computer.
> I love and miss you all so very much!!! Keep you in my thoughts and prayers, Gwen has been trying to keep me up with the happenings, but I just haven't been able to come on and read lately.
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful day for what must be a wonderful person (judging from all of the well-wishes posted for you). While I am new here, I too wish you a blessed day.


Soc, I am usually a regular on here, but the past few weeks I've had to take more time with my Mom. Hopefully we have worked out a time frame that gives me KTP time, LOL. I welcome you to Sam's table and I hope you found a very comfy chair to sit and have a cuppa with us! This is one amazing group of multi-talented folk who blend together to form a family that I (along with everyone) love dearly. 
I thank you for the well wishes and am excited to get to know you through this forum! 
Hugs, Loves and have you in my prayers also!
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818

KatyNora said:


> I'm still 30 pages behind but, before the evening ends, I must say:
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARIANNE!!!!!!!*


Thank you KatyNora!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I was 54 pages behind, ROFL. Good luck!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: A compliment from one of my teachers means a lot.


Angora you really need to learn that you are a very good knitter yourself- I have never done the Tree of Life for instance!


----------



## gottastch

dollyclaire said:


> Good morning/good evening, I now have my house back to normal after having my DS, BIL and great nephew staying for 2 weeks. I am just shattered, how my BIL takes care of my DS 24 hours a day, 7 days a week I just do not know. It has been very hard seeing the deterioration in her first hand. I am not sure that he can continue to care for her at home but he is a stubborn man and thinks he knows best. At least I was able to give him a break from caring. He enjoyed being outside every day working in my neighbour's garden and in mine. I made all the meals as well so it was a complete break for him. I was in bed every evening by 8.30 absolutely exhausted but I have been able to rest up since they went home yesterday. My cleaner will be here later today so everything will be nice and clean again. I have a couple of loads of washing done but not dried. Hopefully I will get them out in the fresh air today. It is much better for the towels to dry outside, I love the smell of a fresh washed towel. The bedding is waiting to go in the washing machine so I better go and get a move on. I have decided to go out after I have done that as I am looking forward to having a lovely cup of coffee at my LYS and catching up on all the news.
> I am also looking forward to getting a bit of knitting done!
> 
> I have bean reading and trying to keep up to date and managed the odd comment. You have kept me sane reading what you have all been doing. It is hard when you go to bed at the end of a difficult day and there is no one to offload onto. I have heard so much TV, listened to my BIL continually speaking and repeating things that it can be hard to think. Logic tells me that he has nobody to talk to hence he talks non stop when some one else is there but it is very trying. I said to him to talk to Lysbeth my DS but his answer was she doesn't understand anything he says. I feel he should chat with her more but he doesn't, I don't think he knows how to. I speak with her and respond to her even when what she says is incomprehensible. It must make her feel less alone? I am not sure if it helps or not but that is what I do but then I am not with her constantly like he is. Alzheimer's is a very cruel illness, hard to watch someone you love suffer with the indignity of it all. You do get the odd flash of normality but not very often. I was feeding her her breakfast cereal with banana and she actually said thank you Anne. I have not heard her calling me by my Christian name for years. She only feeds herself the first couple of spoonfuls then just can not seem to do any more but if you give her toast and honey she eats it by herself. I probably have more patience than my BIL as I have learned to go at a slower pace than what I would want after I was badly injured in a car accident some years ago. He does his best and loves her dearly but I do wish he would listen when you suggest something instead of dismissing it without even considering. Sorry I have gone on about this but I know you will understand.


Big hugs to you dollyclaire...you have done a wonderful thing for your BIL and DS!!! It is hard to watch a loved one in such a condition and I applaud you for your courage and love to take on this task for the past two weeks. XOXO


----------



## gottastch

dollyclaire said:


> Gwenniepooh found this and thought of you!


If I was inclined to get a tattoo, this is the one I would get...maybe a little smaller version


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday Marianne!!!!!!!! I know I'm late with the wishes, been trying to keep up with everyone. Not doing a very good job of it though.
> 
> Here's lovely spiced coffee for you.


Oh yummmmmm!!!! That looks delicious!! LOL.. you do much better at keeping up than I have been able to do lately!!! Speaking of that....
If I missed anyone's birthday (which I probably did) I send belated wishes that you had a wonderful day and here's to many, many returns of the day!!! Also for the anniversaries also!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Hello all. I had a busy Saturday. Eldest son arrived Friday two hours late due to train incident on the one in front of his. We went to aFlavour Festival in the city centre on Saturday morning. Came back with home made pies, cheese, chutney, cider , pates and bread. Made ourselves a delicious lunch, sorted some items, did paperwork and treated ourselves to a take away for dinner. He went back just after lunch yesterday so I spent time on here catching up. I hope all with medical / family problems get the help they need. Have included all in my prayers. I also bought some baby yarn while in town as it was on special offer and is a good brand. Now I am finishing the other blanket and looking forward to getting the new one crocheted. Still sorting things out with the new agent and hoping for better luck this time. Keep your fingers crossed for me , please. Take care all, bubble wrap is becoming hard to find!


Will cross my toes too!


----------



## gottastch

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is one reason for my not being here very much recentlt. I did this as part of the Child's Ripple Sweater workshop. What took so long was finding time to hide al the ends I had and find 8 similiar buttons in our button colloction.


Beautiful...well done, busyworkerbee!!!!


----------



## Marianne818

gottastch said:


> I am 48 pages behind - eeeeeek. Just wanted to wish Marianne a happy birthday before the day is totally gone...hope you had a great day!!!!!!!!!!


Kathy, I am sooooooo jealous of your garden, of all that are posting about their harvests! Gwen and I are suffering from lack of homegrown tomatoes, I cannot remember a summer that I didn't have a fresh off the vine homegrown tomato in a salad or just sliced or just devoured like eating an apple, ROFL. We do have corn, I need to find where Sam posted how to freeze it.. I would love to put some in our freezer for the winter!
Hugs and loves, thank you Sis!!!!!
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818

Patches39 said:


> It's been a great time here with my DD and her hubby, was treated like a queen, (I could get use to that :-D ) they don't want me to come home yet, but I must have Dr. App. Tomorrow, so will be leaving early. DGDs are sad too they love to teach me the latest dances, lol lol, they are home from collage, ages 22 and 24, wonderful girls, have their heads on right, so will be going to bed, praying that all have a blessed day tomorrow, and that the healing starts now, praying that joy, peace, love, strength, comfort, comes to us all with a great day tomorrow. :-D My love to my sisters and brother. :-D


Patches, sounds like you had a wonderful visit, I feel I have missed something that happened though, so will just send my love and prayers for healing. 
I love when Daniel is here, his friends come and I get to learn new bands to listen to and the latest moves and always find new apps for my phone and tablet, ROFL.. I miss the kids coming over, a few of his female friends say they are going to make time to stop in and visit, I hope they do!!! 
Hugs, Loves and Sis, I keep you in my heart and prayers always,
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818

Lurker 2 said:


> then chances are he won't crawl I fear, crawling is so important- but oh well each parent to their own.


Daniel and Ben both had walkers, was easy for me to know where they were when I was cooking, LOL. But they had plenty of floor time to explore and crawl around also, as long as there is a balance he shouldn't have any problems. ;-) 
Hope you are doing okay Julie, I have loved the pictures you posted, especially the snow covered volcano's!!! 
Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers,
Marianne


----------



## gottastch

Marianne818 said:


> Kathy, I am sooooooo jealous of your garden, of all that are posting about their harvests! Gwen and I are suffering from lack of homegrown tomatoes, I cannot remember a summer that I didn't have a fresh off the vine homegrown tomato in a salad or just sliced or just devoured like eating an apple, ROFL. We do have corn, I need to find where Sam posted how to freeze it.. I would love to put some in our freezer for the winter!
> Hugs and loves, thank you Sis!!!!!
> Marianne


Don't be too jealous, Marianne...I've only had those 4 tomatoes ripen...some of the others are rotting from the bottom!?! We haven't had that "kick of heat" that the tomatoes need to ripen properly but hopefully that will be remedied this week...I have the air conditioner on already! Maybe my BIG plants won't be as good as my smaller ones from years past. I might have to purchase some tomatoes from the farmers market to be able to can what I want...don't know what I'm doing wrong as lots of these farms that bring their produce in are less than 20 miles away and all their fresh stuff looks marvelous...grrrrr. Such is nature, I guess. I even sent a soil sample to the University of Minnesota, for analysis, last year. Got the report back of needing more nitrogen and amended the soil according to their direction. Well, I'm glad at least the peppers look good


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Daniel and Ben both had walkers, was easy for me to know where they were when I was cooking, LOL. But they had plenty of floor time to explore and crawl around also, as long as there is a balance he shouldn't have any problems. ;-)
> Hope you are doing okay Julie, I have loved the pictures you posted, especially the snow covered volcano's!!!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my heart and prayers,
> Marianne


I never used them for my two- we had too many horror stories of children being held in fire, not able to escape the walker- at that point we always had an open fire- which was always behind a guard- but I just never took that risk.
Inspection tomorrow. Am waiting for my loaf to rise. Hugs for you dear, well aware of what life is like with Mom- been there myself!


----------



## sassafras123

Magic walk act dawn with Maya. Thunder and lightening to south, sunrise to east, rainbow and mtns chaining from slate to gold to west. Desert hard packedcand sagey from thunderstorms. Actually walked 32, min.
Dollyclaire, healing energy sentbyour way. Glad


----------



## gottastch

I had an invite to go with a friend to the closest Hobby Lobby (40 miles away). I'm looking forward to the scenic drive (along the river) and to see what I can see in the store. I am interested in checking out the "I Love This Cotton." I found a pattern on-line called "Anything Animals"...got it from today's Daily Digest under the title of "Anything"...really cute and might be a good final gift for dear niece to celebrate her 9th month of pregnancy. Chat later - everyone have a great, safe, blessed day!!!!!!


----------



## sassafras123

Magic walk act dawn with Maya. Thunder and lightening to south, sunrise to east, rainbow and mtns chaining from slate to gold to west. Desert hard packedcand sagey from thunderstorms. Actually walked 32, min.
Dollyclaire, healing energy sentbyour way. Glad you could give relieve to DBIL.
Zoe hope fm flare subsides.
Heather the sweater is lovely.


----------



## soc

dollyclaire said:


> Good morning/good evening, I now have my house back to normal after having my DS, BIL and great nephew staying for 2 weeks. I am just shattered, how my BIL takes care of my DS 24 hours a day, 7 days a week I just do not know.
> 
> It is a very cruel disease.
> 
> The hardest part of caring for someone who cannot (or will not) care for themselves is the feeling that you cannot do anything else, and that you are trapped. No matter how much you love that person. It is a 24 hour cage. Even if someone gives you a break for a while, you still know that you have to go back and you cannot do anything else.
> 
> I know all about "put her in a nursing home" but it isn't that easy. I won't go into the intricacies of financing and all that. If your loved one has any kind of consciousness and they aren't the one asking to move into a nursing home (or assisted care or whatever), you are for a world of hurt, guilt and the same caged feeling anyway.
> 
> Pray for them both, be kind. If you can, set up a regular schedule of visits, even for a short time. The regularity gives them both something to look forward to and lets him plan to do something else. If you cannot visit, try to schedule regular visits from someone else. I rely on my daughter to stay with my mom, and my other daughter basically takes care of the cleaning of my house. I could not care for my mom without them.


----------



## Marianne818

dollyclaire said:


> Good morning/good evening, I now have my house back to normal after having my DS, BIL and great nephew staying for 2 weeks. I am just shattered, how my BIL takes care of my DS 24 hours a day, 7 days a week I just do not know. It has been very hard seeing the deterioration in her first hand. I am not sure that he can continue to care for her at home but he is a stubborn man and thinks he knows best. At least I was able to give him a break from caring. He enjoyed being outside every day working in my neighbour's garden and in mine. I made all the meals as well so it was a complete break for him. I was in bed every evening by 8.30 absolutely exhausted but I have been able to rest up since they went home yesterday. My cleaner will be here later today so everything will be nice and clean again. I have a couple of loads of washing done but not dried. Hopefully I will get them out in the fresh air today. It is much better for the towels to dry outside, I love the smell of a fresh washed towel. The bedding is waiting to go in the washing machine so I better go and get a move on. I have decided to go out after I have done that as I am looking forward to having a lovely cup of coffee at my LYS and catching up on all the news.
> I am also looking forward to getting a bit of knitting done!
> 
> I have bean reading and trying to keep up to date and managed the odd comment. You have kept me sane reading what you have all been doing. It is hard when you go to bed at the end of a difficult day and there is no one to offload onto. I have heard so much TV, listened to my BIL continually speaking and repeating things that it can be hard to think. Logic tells me that he has nobody to talk to hence he talks non stop when some one else is there but it is very trying. I said to him to talk to Lysbeth my DS but his answer was she doesn't understand anything he says. I feel he should chat with her more but he doesn't, I don't think he knows how to. I speak with her and respond to her even when what she says is incomprehensible. It must make her feel less alone? I am not sure if it helps or not but that is what I do but then I am not with her constantly like he is. Alzheimer's is a very cruel illness, hard to watch someone you love suffer with the indignity of it all. You do get the odd flash of normality but not very often. I was feeding her her breakfast cereal with banana and she actually said thank you Anne. I have not heard her calling me by my Christian name for years. She only feeds herself the first couple of spoonfuls then just can not seem to do any more but if you give her toast and honey she eats it by herself. I probably have more patience than my BIL as I have learned to go at a slower pace than what I would want after I was badly injured in a car accident some years ago. He does his best and loves her dearly but I do wish he would listen when you suggest something instead of dismissing it without even considering. Sorry I have gone on about this but I know you will understand.


{{{{{{{{{{{{Dollyclaire}}}}}}}}}}}} So sorry to hear your troubles dear one, please know I hold you and yours closely in prayers. I do agree that conversations are good therapy for those suffering. My mom with her memory problems and the dreams she thinks are real at times seems to come out of it quicker when I just sit and talk with her about menial things. One day I was just knitting quietly then I started counting the stitches (out of boredom) when I reached 35, she looked over at me and asked how I knew what to do when, so I started explaining how patterns work, she was amazed at how we learn so many different ways of taking a string of yarn and making a beautiful work from it. Perhaps your DS's doctor might speak to your BIL about the communication or even another caregiver? 
Keeping you in prayers always,
Marianne


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness- never seen a set so tiny, I just have to persevere with my 8 inch ones! They definitely can resemble porcupines at times!


I'll look them up and post a photo. Still trying to find things after the teens remodel of the house.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I'll look them up and post a photo. Still trying to find things after the teens remodel of the house.


That is always the way when you've not done it yourself!!!!!


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> Well only 20pages to catch up on! MIL seems a bit happier where she is at the moment. But she will never be happy wherever she is- she is very much a glass half empty person. Actually if she had a glass 3/4 full it would still be nearly empty! So she is not likely to do any better than she is doing now. David found her an extremely easy mobile phone (it has 4 numbers added and they are the only ones that can be rung. And then she needs to push the green button (go) when someone rings and the red (stop) to hang up. Anyone with her number can ring her though. This will hopefully help her feel in contact with others- but any more complex and she couldn't cope.


Sounds like a Jitterbug phone, Mom had one and she still couldn't operate it, but she has a hard time with even the cordless phones in the house. We have the phones programmed so that if C and I both are away from the house she has to press two buttons and it calls my cell. one button of course calls the 911!


----------



## Marianne818

jheiens said:


> Gwen, I prefer the 7'' dpns regardless of needle size or composition material. I used #3s in bamboo for my first pair of socks. I practiced with worsted weight yarn for weeks wile learning the anatomy of a sock and the process of knitting them.
> 
> When my hands felt comfortable with the manipulating them, I moved down to sock-weight yarn and have knitted one or 2 pair a year (some years more pairs) just because I like hand-knit socks
> I've acquired or been gifted several sets of metal ones and like them also.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> I use the old standard 14'' single points for the first 2 or 3 rows, thus making it easier to join in the round because I've got better control of the joining.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I never thought about that Joy!! Thanks, it would make it much easier to join :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: YAY!! Another hint to help with my projects.. doing a happy dance!! :lol:


----------



## Marianne818

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is one reason for my not being here very much recentlt. I did this as part of the Child's Ripple Sweater workshop. What took so long was finding time to hide al the ends I had and find 8 similiar buttons in our button colloction.


WOW, that is beautiful, awesome work for sure! I'm in awe of those that do such beautiful sweaters (jumpers?) maybe in the future I'll try one, for now Gwen is going to help me get past the heal of the dreaded socks.. ROFL!! 
Thank you for sharing this wonderful project!! It's fantastic!!


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. Hugs and healing energy for all those that are in need.
> Coffee and a little something extra today. Chocolate makes everything better.


Drooling here, the chocolate with the raspberries and strawberries look so yummy! (not a big blueberry fan :roll: ) Coffee always a blessing in the mornings!! You really know how to start my days, I have missed the morning coffee with you!!


----------



## Marianne818

Lurker 2 said:


> I never used them for my two- we had too many horror stories of children being held in fire, not able to escape the walker- at that point we always had an open fire- which was always behind a guard- but I just never took that risk.
> Inspection tomorrow. Am waiting for my loaf to rise. Hugs for you dear, well aware of what life is like with Mom- been there myself!


We never had a fireplace when they were babies, but that is a great point!! Yumm a loaf of Julie's homemade bread, that and a slab of butter, oh my goodness what a treat!!! I may have to get out the breadmaker and get a loaf going for dinner tonight. I haven't had to cook in several days now, LOL, have gotten a bit spoiled by all the fun and help the last few days! Back to reality, LOL. 
Hugs for you Sis, I'm sure the inspection will be passed with top ratings!


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> A lot to go through Spider. This is one of the stages in life we can never be prepared for even if we know intellectually it happens. Big hugs dear. I have lost my father years ago and now my mother is sick. Going through it with my dad still doesn't make it any easier to go through it again. Know we care about you and your loved ones and this time of their lives when bodies and minds fail. Thinking of you and hope you will find time for a nap to restore your energy.


Losing or even knowing how sick a parent is, is very difficult. My mom was in the nursing home for about 4 yrs. before she passed away. It really was a blessing because she'd been so active...and I'm very sure she had Lou Gehrig's disease. Before she died, she couldn't even feed herself. Her mind was active until the end so I know it was torture to be in a body that wouldn't do what you wanted it to.
Blessings for all of you dealing with failing parents!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen & Marianne - sure hope the rain stops soon. Rather than fishing off the porch, you may need to gather animals 2 x 2. Hope Arthur disappears and that PT helps out.
> 
> Prayers and hugs to all in need.
> 
> I'm off to have some breakfast and then knit some more on the toddler lace socks..they are so cute and I'll post a picture when I have the pair done.


Looking forward to the pictures...they sound cute!
JuneK


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Monday! Today I turn in my substitute information as school is starting next week. Teachers are already back at work. I have been asked to do some long terms, which I probably will do, so I'm not going to do too many days beyond that. I think it will be a total of 18 weeks, which is half of the year! That isn't retirement. One is with old teaching buddies in kindergarten and the other is at my daughter's school, so how can I refuse? We'll see what happens! Now, on the some knitting and enjoying my time off!


----------



## Gweniepooh

So glad you enjoyed the workshop. If you have any questions with the Shades of Winter don't hesitate to PM me or skype me (gwensettle).

Yeah, PT this morning said he knew I was going to have had a rough week with all the rain we've had. Told him I felt like we were back to square one. Feel better some now but boy was it painful in PT today. Near tears. He told me to go home and "lick my wounds". LOL Instead...I went and bought yarn. LOL Also purchased a 4 pack of a beer I had tasted when out to dinner with Marianne Saturday. Now I must say I am not particularly fond of beer; don't like the bite but this was sooooooo gooooood I was amazed. It's a stout called Murphy's; no bite what so ever, dark and super smooth. Got some to go with the chili we will have for supper tonight. Had to let DH sample it.


jknappva said:


> Good morning, Gwen. I just want to thank you and Shirley, of course, for the scarf workshop. I've done 2 of the bow-tuck scarves and am working on the Shades of Winter. It's been YEARS since I've done cables and have never done lace work. I'm loving working on this.
> Thank you again.
> Isn't it amazing how Sir Arthur gets around...he's also visiting me this week! We haven't had the constant heavy rain you've had but it's been dreary, drizzly and humid for 5 days. And Arthur is just loving it!!
> Hope the PT helps and keeps Arthur at bay for a while.
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Right back 'atcha there Daralene! Love you so much.



Angora1 said:


> I'm so glad to be on KTP. You all mean so much to me and I'm sorry I can't respond to each and every one of the posts. It's like my family, very big and hard to visit with each one when we all get together because there are so many, but it doesn't take away from the care and feeling I have for all of you. We are just another BIG family.
> 
> I want to send each one of you Big Hugs as I know we all have our burdens to go through. I carry you all in my heart and prayers.
> 
> Big Hugs to each and every one of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I keep thinking upon looking at the tatt that DollyClaire posted "where can I put that one now......" LOL Really a nice one.


gottastch said:


> If I was inclined to get a tattoo, this is the one I would get...maybe a little smaller version


----------



## Designer1234

Marianne818 said:


> I never thought about that Joy!! Thanks, it would make it much easier to join :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: YAY!! Another hint to help with my projects.. doing a happy dance!! :lol:


I do the same -- it is easy to avoid a twist if you start out with straights for 2 or 3 rows. Just leave yourself a bit of yarn at the beginning so you can join the two edges together.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> We never had a fireplace when they were babies, but that is a great point!! Yumm a loaf of Julie's homemade bread, that and a slab of butter, oh my goodness what a treat!!! I may have to get out the breadmaker and get a loaf going for dinner tonight. I haven't had to cook in several days now, LOL, have gotten a bit spoiled by all the fun and help the last few days! Back to reality, LOL.
> Hugs for you Sis, I'm sure the inspection will be passed with top ratings!


It is hard to know what he will be looking for- 1st one in 12 years- and the other flat I had in Mangere for 8 years without inspection, so that is a long time- and prior to that it was my own house. It is not exactly warm, 14C and the bread is taking it's time, I will cook it willy nilly in an hour, or it will overflow while I go to the doctor!


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> I never thought about that Joy!! Thanks, it would make it much easier to join :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: YAY!! Another hint to help with my projects.. doing a happy dance!! :lol:


Even though I use dpns for socks, I always just knit 2 or 3 rows without joining since I invariably get it twisted. That way when I join and start working in rounds, I can easily tell if I'm twisting between needles...Of course, I always make socks top down. And those couple of rows you can easily join since it's ribbing and it doesn't show where it's stitched together.
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Sam, thanks for the wonderful recipes. The first one is like the beginning of our salad. DH made one for me and had it all ready with a proud smile on his face when I got home. He was also not visible at first as he was running around, even perspiring, trying to clean the place up before I got back. LOL Love the tips, which are always great. Had to laugh with you suggesting Heidi and Gary find time to make a playmate for Bentley. I could hear the lead balloon dropping all the way in NY. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jvallas, love your avatar. Beautiful knitting.
> Now the rest of your recipe sounds like our salad recipe too. We put just about everything in it including smokin' bakin' tempeh.
> 
> I started thanking people for their prayers and healing wishes for my mother and found I was on last week's KTP so I want to thank all of you so much. I hope Zoe's dad is ok. I know how much our words of encouragement and prayers mean to one another. THANK YOU so much dear friends.
> 
> Here is my Tree of Life. There is an error but my relatives liked it and wanted me to leave it. (Purl rows leading up to the leaves across.) I was all ready to change it and they said no, they liked the separation.  You can see the yarn winder Gwen made and gave all of us at the KTP. I love, love, love it. The blanket was called light plum but I would say lilac. You can see a little of my Russian Sage and lavender out the dining room window. Can you tell I like purple too? Had a little trouble knitting with this yarn but I wanted something my niece could throw in the washer and dryer. This is the niece that was in Haiti running an orphanage and now she and her husband are home. This will be my sister's 11th grandchild and her FIRST granddaughter. :thumbup: I'm so excited about this blanket. Absolutely love the Tree of Life pattern as I love trees and all they represent. When I was a little girl and had problems I would go out in the woods by the creek and lean against a tree feeling it knew all I was feeling. More feelings about trees and all good unless I am raking. :lol: :lol: :lol:


SO beautiful! What skills your needles have! :thumbup: :thumbup: WELL done! Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad you enjoyed the workshop. If you have any questions with the Shades of Winter don't hesitate to PM me or skype me (gwensettle).
> 
> Yeah, PT this morning said he knew I was going to have had a rough week with all the rain we've had. Told him I felt like we were back to square one. Feel better some now but boy was it painful in PT today. Near tears. He told me to go home and "lick my wounds". LOL Instead...I went and bought yarn. LOL Also purchased a 4 pack of a beer I had tasted when out to dinner with Marianne Saturday. Now I must say I am not particularly fond of beer; don't like the bite but this was sooooooo gooooood I was amazed. It's a stout called Murphy's; no bite what so ever, dark and super smooth. Got some to go with the chili we will have for supper tonight. Had to let DH sample it.


Thanks for the offer of help...just need to remember to mark which row I stop with instead of guessing. That's where I usually go wrong and have to tink! 
When I had PT, my therapist never hurt me. My daughter had also gone to him. We called him 'Bruce, with the magic hands'. Even after he stopped the hands-on therapy himself and had the girls in his office working with me, I never left there hurting EXCEPT once....he had a sub come in from somewhere else. And I hurt so bad after I got home that i called him and told him, never to schedule me with her again. And he didn't. Guess it's just me, but I don't think PT should hurt. Or maybe he just spoiled me.
Hope the delish beer and yarn shopping eased the pain!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everybody,

Been running around and cleaning the house again. The realtor is coming today at 4:00pm. I am excited yet nervous. Greg is still worried. It is not a stick the sign in the ground kinda day. Just talking asking, answering questions. We know this person sold our neighbors their house. I am wanting to get together with them and ask them a few questions. I feel like I am rushing, but then I feel like I am just getting myself prepared. I am just going to take a deep breathe and we will get through today. One day at a time.

Although my floors are washed, windows sparkle, carpets vaccumed dishes done and put away I am still looking for some things to tidy last minute. Such a worry wart. :lol:


Thank all of you for your hugs and support, you are more of a family to me then most of my own relatives. Hugs back to each of you and lots of love from me to you. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Grandmapaula

r


NanaCaren said:


> Sounds as if your place is going to be such a fun place to be. Always a good time when there are grandchildren around.
> I'm redoing my garden and before I could tell Grant to save the ladies mantle, he had taken it along with the dirt to the compost pile.
> Have a wonderful day.


Oh, Caren! I wish that we lived just a little closer. I have 2 huge patches of lady's mantle in my garden and I would gladly give you some. However, I don't think I'd survive a trip up there and back with a 16 month old in the car!! Love, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree

That sounds like a great way to lick your wounds...yarn and beer! I'll have to get some of that for DH. I'm starting the DASH diet today so no liquor for me...hmm, may be regretting this decision already.

Hope PT continues to help and that the weather finally cooperates so that Arthur can take a vacation somewhere and doesn't bother anyone on KTP.



Gweniepooh said:


> So glad you enjoyed the workshop. If you have any questions with the Shades of Winter don't hesitate to PM me or skype me (gwensettle).
> 
> Yeah, PT this morning said he knew I was going to have had a rough week with all the rain we've had. Told him I felt like we were back to square one. Feel better some now but boy was it painful in PT today. Near tears. He told me to go home and "lick my wounds". LOL Instead...I went and bought yarn. LOL Also purchased a 4 pack of a beer I had tasted when out to dinner with Marianne Saturday. Now I must say I am not particularly fond of beer; don't like the bite but this was sooooooo gooooood I was amazed. It's a stout called Murphy's; no bite what so ever, dark and super smooth. Got some to go with the chili we will have for supper tonight. Had to let DH sample it.


----------



## Bobglory

Yarn and beer! Now that I like.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe, (OR ANYONE) thinking of buying new set of DPNS for socks (even though I do love magic loop) and wanted your opinion of length of DPNS that you find best for socks. I have found 4", 5", and 6". I've been using 6" but was curious about the 4". Do you or anyone here have an opinion on the best length for socks?
> 
> quote=5mmdpns]please do take a video and post it for us! we want to join you and Marianne with the socks expedition! lol, Zoe


When I use DPN's I normally use the 6". I have the 4" and 5" (okay, okay and the 7" as well as a few 8" sets). I have used the 5" and I just didn't like them.

I have also used the 4". At first I found them to be a bit crampy on my hands, but after I got used to them that was fine. The bigger issue was the sharp points digging into my left hand as I knitted. I had to put a point protector on the end and switch the point protector from needle to needle as I knitted. After one pair, I went back to my 6" needles.

I should point out that I only stuck it out for the entire pair out of necessity. I was stuck in a shelter for Hurricane Sandy and they were the only needles I had with me lol.

I have since switched to 12" circulars for socks, and 9" circulars for baby socks.

Gigi


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> A lot to go through Spider. This is one of the stages in life we can never be prepared for even if we know intellectually it happens. Big hugs dear. I have lost my father years ago and now my mother is sick. Going through it with my dad still doesn't make it any easier to go through it again. Know we care about you and your loved ones and this time of their lives when bodies and minds fail. Thinking of you and hope you will find time for a nap to restore your energy.


I didn't have to go through it with my dad as he died very suddenly of a heart attack in 1984 when he was 65, but mum lived until 2009, when she was 82. She had had a bad heart condition for over 20 years, but was reasonably able until the last few years of her life. She suffered from vascular dementia for the last year or so and that was very hard. Sometimes I wonder if it was a good thing that her medication kept her alive for so long. Her big horror as she got older was that she would suffer from dementia, but fortunately she had no idea about it when it did happen. 
It's not an easy time for you just now Spider, but please know that we're here for you and we understand what you're going through. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

gottastch said:


> Big hugs to you dollyclaire...you have done a wonderful thing for your BIL and DS!!! It is hard to watch a loved one in such a condition and I applaud you for your courage and love to take on this task for the past two weeks. XOXO


Very well said, Kathy! I completely agree. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I never used them for my two- we had too many horror stories of children being held in fire, not able to escape the walker- at that point we always had an open fire- which was always behind a guard- but I just never took that risk.
> Inspection tomorrow. Am waiting for my loaf to rise. Hugs for you dear, well aware of what life is like with Mom- been there myself!


The walkers they have now are much better than in our day, they are much more stable and they have a sort of bumper around them which means the wee one can't reach things. I think he probably will crawl eventually, he just gets so frustrated when he's on his stomach as he doesn't know what to do with his legs yet. He tends to roll onto his back and then push backwards with his feet....ends up stuck in corners a lot! :lol:


----------



## KateB

Marianne818 said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{Dollyclaire}}}}}}}}}}}} So sorry to hear your troubles dear one, please know I hold you and yours closely in prayers. I do agree that conversations are good therapy for those suffering. My mom with her memory problems and the dreams she thinks are real at times seems to come out of it quicker when I just sit and talk with her about menial things. One day I was just knitting quietly then I started counting the stitches (out of boredom) when I reached 35, she looked over at me and asked how I knew what to do when, so I started explaining how patterns work, she was amazed at how we learn so many different ways of taking a string of yarn and making a beautiful work from it. Perhaps your DS's doctor might speak to your BIL about the communication or even another caregiver?
> Keeping you in prayers always,
> Marianne


My mum used to love pairing up socks and the fact she thought she was helping me. Little did she know it was the same bundle of socks that I gave her to pair up every time!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like a great way to lick your wounds...yarn and beer! I'll have to get some of that for DH. I'm starting the DASH diet today so no liquor for me...hmm, may be regretting this decision already.
> 
> Hope PT continues to help and that the weather finally cooperates so that Arthur can take a vacation somewhere and doesn't bother anyone on KTP.


DASH diet? Do tell.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> The walkers they have now are much better than in our day, they are much more stable and they have a sort of bumper around them which means the wee one can't reach things. I think he probably will crawl eventually, he just gets so frustrated when he's on his stomach as he doesn't know what to do with his legs yet. He tends to roll onto his back and then push backwards with his feet....ends up stuck in corners a lot! :lol:


Bronwen ended up under the furniture a lot- took her a month, but then she was off in the right direction, up on her feet at 13 months. I don't remember having this problem with Mwyffanwy, but she did not walk till 16 months- they are all different- but I think those that walk at around 7-8 months are a real hazard to themselves.
I am glad they have worked on the design.
What a beautiful trio!


----------



## Bulldog

I am so sorry, ya'll I have typed you a post three times and lost it three times.
Just want to quickly say look at my SOCK! under the KAL section. I am so proud. My splurge on good stuff is coming in today. A good anniversary present as it is 46 years today for us. Helped Angie and David with poolside party for Haley's ninth birthday yesterday. Recovering today. LOL
Sam, found some good vest patterns on Patternfish...have a look.
Angie goes back to Mayo the 8th. Can't tell you how anxious I am. She is getting around well on walker, but right leg continues to be numb and her knee has buckled once. She almost fell twice on me last week. Just don't understand and yall it has been nine months now.
Spider, Dollyclaire,Zoe..you are all in my prayers. Have all of your special needs written down. Martina you are on there for the house to sell. Will close quickly before this computer loses my fourth posting. I love you all dearly and am following along with you all. Daralene...girl, I love you!


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> DASH diet? Do tell.


http://dashdiet.org/

I purchased the book and am going to follow the first two weeks pretty religiously to jumpstart the weight loss and lower the blood pressure...hopefully, will be able to get off the BP meds.

Phase 1 emphasizes 3 meals a day with 2 snacks. No starches at all during this phase. Lean protein, nuts, seeds, legumes and non-starchy vegetables are the main items with snacks of sugar free jello and low sugar yogurt. Tonight's dinner is chicken breast medallions seasoned with no salt blend and sauted in olive oil with garlic & peppers with lemon and served with a large side of green beans. Then an after dinner snack of jello and some lite salt cashews. DH and DD will just have to add bread to it if they're wanting something starchy. I'm going to miss my bread and potatoes.

Phase 2 begins to add some starches back in, but are limited to 4 times a week. I signed up for the DASH blog and there are a lot of ideas of how to change of the recipes so that it stays interesting. Comments are pretty positive about losing the weight and feeling full and blood pressure and arthritis and other inflamations being lessened.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## iamsam

I will try and find my copy of "knit a dog" to see if there is a yorkie there.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Drew Emborsky was at the MW Stitches Show and now has his own line of yarn. I didn't linger too long by the booth, but will check it out some time. I've seen that book on Amazon and thought it would be cute for anyone who is close to their dogs. One of my brothers has little Yorkshire Terriers and I've thought about doing something for him...but I think if I tackle anything for them, it will be to actually try to knit a yorkie doll.


----------



## iamsam

I would love to visit there - however port orchard is a bit out of the way.

love the shop building.

thanks five

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, when you are out Seatle way, are you planning to go to the place where Debbie Macomber lives and has her yarn shop? It is in Port Orchard. Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie Macomber's web site.
> http://www.debbiemacomber.com/


----------



## iamsam

that would make a great lunch. Heidi and I used to have carmel sundaes for breakfast when she would visit me in seattle.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> A dish of delight for you all! Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna

Hello all! I'm just dashing by...plan to work on sleeves tonight (those sweaters MUST get done) and tomorrow is laundry/shopping and more work (can't seem to keep the days of the week straight lately). :shock: 

Ah well. A couple more weeks and things should start to settle a bit...

Healing thoughts to all who need them, and hugs all around.


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> I am so sorry, ya'll I have typed you a post three times and lost it three times.
> Just want to quickly say look at my SOCK! under the KAL section. I am so proud. My splurge on good stuff is coming in today. A good anniversary present as it is 46 years today for us. Helped Angie and David with poolside party for Haley's ninth birthday yesterday. Recovering today. LOL
> Sam, found some good vest patterns on Patternfish...have a look.
> Angie goes back to Mayo the 8th. Can't tell you how anxious I am. She is getting around well on walker, but right leg continues to be numb and her knee has buckled once. She almost fell twice on me last week. Just don't understand and yall it has been nine months now.
> Spider, Dollyclaire,Zoe..you are all in my prayers. Have all of your special needs written down. Martina you are on there for the house to sell. Will close quickly before this computer loses my fourth posting. I love you all dearly and am following along with you all. Daralene...girl, I love you!


Happy anniversary, :-D know that we are praying for Angie and you and your family. Will not stop until you get the blessing.


----------



## iamsam

finally - I won a game of hearts - the dealer has it in for me I just know it. lol I used to win fairly regularly - now it's about every five or six games. solitare is even worse - think I have won maybe 4% of the several hundred games I have played.

well - I didn't make it back last night - I knitted a little - watched a little telelvision - got sleepy and went to bed.

this morning after breakfast I got on the mower and started the mowing. I was on the back yard and I hit a bump and the blades turned off - nare to run again right now. so in for fresh corn on the cob and fresh tomato sandwiches with fresh cucumber and fried zuchinni. a rather healthy lunch if I do say so myself.

got back on the mower and finished the back and side yard. I have the south side to do tomorrow but since it needs jumped everytime we want to start it I parked in the barn - I could just see me on the far side of yard or up by the road and run out of gas. it's just a couple hours tomorrow and then I am done until I get back from seattle.

have a lot to get done before I leave. Heidi thinks they are going to cart all my worldly possessions out into the dog yard in order to pull the carpet and paint. i'm thinking a yellow in the living room - a little darker yellow in the bedroom - a soft lime green for the trim and the ceiling. that is if you ladies concur. do you have any suggestions or ideas? right now I have grey walls and white trim - need to spruce the place up.

since they are pulling the rugs up which will mean living on the subfloor I am thinking of painting the floor. rust-oleum has been advertising a garage floor paint I really like. and if it is to be used in a garage I would assume it has good wearing power. what I don't know is how it will work on wood floors. I think the finish would be great. Heidi thinks I should have a "nice" rug in the center - which I think defeats the purpose of pulling the carpet in the first place. lol I keep explaining to her - no - zero - nada - zilch carpet. I think she is beginning to get the picture. I really don't like carpet or curtains. gary wants to paint while I am gone - he thinks I am too anal and would be a pain in the a** if I were around. just because I usually put six or seven coats of pain on the wall does not mean I am anal.

anyhow - it is Monday evening - the end of a very nice day - is was in the mid-80's but there was a really nice breeze which kept in comfortable while I was mowing. 

so I am here for the duration to get caught up. hope everyone is well and had a good day.

sam


----------



## iamsam

it's the one thing I really miss about living in seattle - I don't know if Toledo even has a used book store. I love twice sold tales - it a favorite - as well as the book store in Tacoma which we will stop at on the way to Olympia. between yarn and books my suitcase will be heavier when I leave. lol

sam



Miss Pam said:


> We do have some great ones here.


----------



## iamsam

unexpected yarn - especially when it is good quality yarn - is always welcome. it will be fun to decide what to knit with it.

it's good to do that sort of thing before the snow flies - I would be the one on the ground doing the cutting - don't mind being up high as long as I feel well grounded.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi,everyone! We are having quite an adventure here. My SIL is up on my roof, about 30 feet in the air, hanging over the side of the house, putting the last few pieces of siding on the peak!! We have ladders that will reach that high, but they are metal and they would have to go right where the power lines come in to the house, so... Ken tied 2 long ladders together with rope on each side of the house and he's up there calling down measurements to my DH. Bob is cutting the pieces and scampering up that ladder to hand them to Ken.
> I had to come in to the house, it was scaring me just watching. I know that they're perfectly safe, but WOW!!Thank goodness he's almost done.
> 
> We went to our church picnic today and one of the ladies called me aside. She said her sister is down-sizing and doesn't knit any more and that she brought a bag of yarn for me. I figured a few skeins in a plastic grocery bag, right? Well, she opened the back of her car and hauled out a giant clear plastic garbage bag stuffed full of yarn! I looked it over when I got home - it's all good quality acrylic, all bagged up according to color. I haven't counted yet, but I think there are 40 or more skeins of yarn. DH just rolled his eyes and said that I was going to need a few more big bins to store it in. Guess now I really will have to get that bedroom straightened up into a craft room.
> 
> Got to go see if I can scare up something for the guys to eat after they get off that roof.
> Saying prayers for all of you, Paula


----------



## iamsam

a great looking skirt Kathy - be careful that purplefi doesn't see it. when do you see yourself at home?

sam



kehinkle said:


> Caught up finally! Healing wishes to all who need them and to ones undergoing medical procedures this week.
> 
> Pacer, I am near Toledo right now. Spent last weekend near St. Paul, MN, then went to Elizabethtown, KY on Monday, back to Minneapolis on Tuesday. Spent Wednesday and most of Thursday in Rogers, MN before getting a load to Grand Rapids, MI. On Friday afternoon got a load to Monroe, MI. Since it was close to my friend's, I went there for the weekend. They have a little girl that I made a top for. Also did a skirt for her. Will post the pic. She's sitting on my lap right now.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week. See you all later.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam

isn't that always the way soc - I had just gotten my ankle healed from gashing it open on the corner of the bleachers at the ball field. then last night I was trying to scratch my back with a knitting needle and stabbed myself in the arm. I am a work in progress. rothlmao

sam



soc said:


> my leg that I hit on the bed is still swelling - gravity moves the swelling to my foot and ankle (that is exactly what the doctor said) I really need to watch the bed corners - I laid back about a four inch piece of skin - it just peeled right back. I kind of pushed it back and smoothed it out - sore - but it will heal. maybe I should wrap my legs in bubble wrap - Heidi thinks so. lol
> 
> sam


ouch. my sympathies. I hope you can keep it propped up some. a good excuse to spend some quality knitting time.

My daughters took me to get a pedicure for my birthday, the first one ever, and a couple of days later I stubbed my toe twice and my beautifully pedicured toenail fell off! I don't know what was worse, the pain or the loss of the painted nail...LOL[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

gary worked for many years for a milk company here in defiance so there were always milk crates around the house. Ayden latched onto one of them and would push it in front of him and race all over the house with it - he couldn't walk on his own but he could sure move with the milk crate.

sam



KateB said:


> No still trying to crawl, but not very sucessful. He has a baby walker now and zooms about in that!


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> The walkers they have now are much better than in our day, they are much more stable and they have a sort of bumper around them which means the wee one can't reach things. I think he probably will crawl eventually, he just gets so frustrated when he's on his stomach as he doesn't know what to do with his legs yet. He tends to roll onto his back and then push backwards with his feet....ends up stuck in corners a lot! :lol:


That boy is always happy!! I'll bet when he starts walking, he'll be a terror. My sister (who is only 2 1/2 years older than my oldest son) started walking at 8 months. And my oldest son started walking at 9 months. My other 3 children all walked before they were 12 months old. Guess because my sister walked so early, I didn't think it was unusual...Is it unusual for a baby to start walking before 12 months? But then I guess it depends on the baby. My youngest daughter didn't start talking until she was almost 2 yrs old. My mother said she didn't have to talk. She'd just grunt when she wanted something and one of the older children would know what she wanted and get it for her!! LOL!

JuneK


----------



## iamsam

what fun - I think that sounds great - sandy - what do you think? i'm game. i'll help pay the ferry cost.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Debbie M's not the only one who lives in Port Orchard. :lol: Maybe we should do our yarn crawl on this side of the Sound, Sam and Sandy. It might involve a bit of mileage, but we also have shops in Shelton, Allyn, Bainbridge Island and Silverdale. And yes, A Good Yarn is a very nice shop, and there's a very good tea room (also D.M.'s) just across the parking lot.


----------



## Miss Pam

thewren said:


> it's the one thing I really miss about living in seattle - I don't know if Toledo even has a used book store. I love twice sold tales - it a favorite - as well as the book store in Tacoma which we will stop at on the way to Olympia. between yarn and books my suitcase will be heavier when I leave. lol
> 
> sam


It undoubtedly will.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> That boy is always happy!! I'll bet when he starts walking, he'll be a terror. My sister (who is only 2 1/2 years older than my oldest son) started walking at 8 months. And my oldest son started walking at 9 months. My other 3 children all walked before they were 12 months old. Guess because my sister walked so early, I didn't think it was unusual...Is it unusual for a baby to start walking before 12 months? But then I guess it depends on the baby. My youngest daughter didn't start talking until she was almost 2 yrs old. My mother said she didn't have to talk. She'd just grunt when she wanted something and one of the older children would know what she wanted and get it for her!! LOL!
> 
> JuneK


I don't know if there's a set age--my first walked at 10 1/2 months, then the second at 14 months. The younger two were both right at a year old when they started. The oldest did a lot of things early--I always told her not to be in such a hurry, because I couldn't keep up with her. lol


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> I am so sorry, ya'll I have typed you a post three times and lost it three times.
> Just want to quickly say look at my SOCK! under the KAL section. I am so proud. My splurge on good stuff is coming in today. A good anniversary present as it is 46 years today for us. Helped Angie and David with poolside party for Haley's ninth birthday yesterday. Recovering today. LOL
> Sam, found some good vest patterns on Patternfish...have a look.
> Angie goes back to Mayo the 8th. Can't tell you how anxious I am. She is getting around well on walker, but right leg continues to be numb and her knee has buckled once. She almost fell twice on me last week. Just don't understand and yall it has been nine months now.
> Spider, Dollyclaire,Zoe..you are all in my prayers. Have all of your special needs written down. Martina you are on there for the house to sell. Will close quickly before this computer loses my fourth posting. I love you all dearly and am following along with you all. Daralene...girl, I love you!


I know you were glad to get your 'splurge'. Since I've never had the same problem as Angie, I know it isn't related to her health. But about 11 years ago, for no apparent reason, my left leg just got to the point that it would NOT support my weight and the drs. could never find a reason for it. I ended up walking with a cane and now my leg and foot are numb almost constantly. But there's not pain. The human body is a strange, strange thing and the over 70 yrs I've had this one, it still surprises me...usually, because at my age, it won't do what i want it to do. Angie has the advantage of a youth on her side. I know it seems long for you and I understand. But she has come a long way since you first told us about her problems!!
I'm sure Mayo will find out the problem Angie is having. I know you'll be glad when the visit is over.
Keeping both of you in prayers.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

what a great looking foresome. those are some chubby cheeks.

the garden photographs are again beautiful - the shot of the garden is so peaceful - do you hear any noise when you are in the garden?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The two gss were great last night, even shared a bed and slept well.
> WI knitting this morning and there may be even more grandchildren here as some of the other ladies have theirs staying with them.
> Hope everyone had a good week end and sending good vibes for a good week.
> 
> Photos for today.......


----------



## jknappva

so I am here for the duration to get caught up. hope everyone is well and had a good day.

sam[/quote]

WOW! You've been busy...and,boy, what a great sounding lunch you had!!
With your selected paint colors, you'll be definitely spruced up when you see the finished job....just because you want it done right does NOT mean you're anal!!
Will your floor be warm enough without carpeting?? Perhaps that's Heidi's concern?!
You'll have to show us pictures of your spruced up digs when it's all finished!
JuneK


----------



## Grandmapaula

Well, my son-in-law survived laying on his stomach on a ladder, leaning over the side of the roof to put the last few pieces of siding on the house. When he came down, all he said was that he wouldn't want to do that again any time soon. All he has to do now is finish two of the gables which he'll do in a couple weeks. My house looks better than it has in years! This fall he'll finish up the downstairs bathroom that he built from the ground up - have to install the rest of the plumbing, put in the flooring, paint and move the washer and dryer in and we'll be done, I hope. Although I'm thinking of having him re-do the upstairs bathroom - maybe next year.


----------



## iamsam

it is difficult taking care of someone 24/7 - I don't see how he does it - love helps but there comes a time when one does need a little help. thank goodness you were able to give that to him. I know it was hard for you - doing the extra work and also realizing that you sister is never going to get better. it is a cruel disease.

healing energy to you and yours.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Good morning/good evening, I now have my house back to normal after having my DS, BIL and great nephew staying for 2 weeks. I am just shattered, how my BIL takes care of my DS 24 hours a day, 7 days a week I just do not know. It has been very hard seeing the deterioration in her first hand. I am not sure that he can continue to care for her at home but he is a stubborn man and thinks he knows best. At least I was able to give him a break from caring. He enjoyed being outside every day working in my neighbour's garden and in mine. I made all the meals as well so it was a complete break for him. I was in bed every evening by 8.30 absolutely exhausted but I have been able to rest up since they went home yesterday. My cleaner will be here later today so everything will be nice and clean again. I have a couple of loads of washing done but not dried. Hopefully I will get them out in the fresh air today. It is much better for the towels to dry outside, I love the smell of a fresh washed towel. The bedding is waiting to go in the washing machine so I better go and get a move on. I have decided to go out after I have done that as I am looking forward to having a lovely cup of coffee at my LYS and catching up on all the news.
> I am also looking forward to getting a bit of knitting done!
> 
> I have bean reading and trying to keep up to date and managed the odd comment. You have kept me sane reading what you have all been doing. It is hard when you go to bed at the end of a difficult day and there is no one to offload onto. I have heard so much TV, listened to my BIL continually speaking and repeating things that it can be hard to think. Logic tells me that he has nobody to talk to hence he talks non stop when some one else is there but it is very trying. I said to him to talk to Lysbeth my DS but his answer was she doesn't understand anything he says. I feel he should chat with her more but he doesn't, I don't think he knows how to. I speak with her and respond to her even when what she says is incomprehensible. It must make her feel less alone? I am not sure if it helps or not but that is what I do but then I am not with her constantly like he is. Alzheimer's is a very cruel illness, hard to watch someone you love suffer with the indignity of it all. You do get the odd flash of normality but not very often. I was feeding her her breakfast cereal with banana and she actually said thank you Anne. I have not heard her calling me by my Christian name for years. She only feeds herself the first couple of spoonfuls then just can not seem to do any more but if you give her toast and honey she eats it by herself. I probably have more patience than my BIL as I have learned to go at a slower pace than what I would want after I was badly injured in a car accident some years ago. He does his best and loves her dearly but I do wish he would listen when you suggest something instead of dismissing it without even considering. Sorry I have gone on about this but I know you will understand.


----------



## iamsam

that's a great tattoo.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Gwenniepooh found this and thought of you!


----------



## Gweniepooh

What is the DASH diet?


RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like a great way to lick your wounds...yarn and beer! I'll have to get some of that for DH. I'm starting the DASH diet today so no liquor for me...hmm, may be regretting this decision already.
> 
> Hope PT continues to help and that the weather finally cooperates so that Arthur can take a vacation somewhere and doesn't bother anyone on KTP.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oops...and I found your link to the DASH diet. Sounds interesting. Do keep us posted. I may want to try it.


----------



## iamsam

I may do that - a dishcloth with cables on each side and a bear in the middle. it is a great jumper.

sam



darowil said:


> I did wonder why it was too girly for Luke- so I agree with Sam.
> 
> Sam why not do Gwens scarf (even if as a dishcloth) to learn to cable? The you could do one bear in another dishcloth and you'll be set to go- once you have done a cable the priciples are the same- just follow why they say to put the cable needle and hpw many- and as long as you remember to put it the right way each time you are set. But I have been known to ge them wrong- fortunatly with these scaves I have managed to spot them wrong within a row or two!
> Edit- the bear would make a great face cloth to go with the jacket.


----------



## iamsam

I would make david pick the needle up. lol

sam



darowil said:


> I've used 5" but wouldn't want to go any smaller- both from keeping the stitches on the needle and holding the needles. Prefer the 6". Much longer and they get in the way and this is when I really feel I am juggling porcupines. ANd David loves it because it is withthe longer ones I am also most likely to drop them and he gets great delight hearing them dropping! I tell him I do it jsut for him.


----------



## iamsam

it's really hard being "right" all the time.

sam

lololol



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

that's beautiful busyworkerbee - a very nice job - who is the lucky one to get to wear it?

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Here is one reason for my not being here very much recentlt. I did this as part of the Child's Ripple Sweater workshop. What took so long was finding time to hide al the ends I had and find 8 similiar buttons in our button colloction.


----------



## iamsam

chocolate and coffee - what a great breakfast.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. Hugs and healing energy for all those that are in need.
> Coffee and a little something extra today. Chocolate makes everything better.


----------



## iamsam

I really don't see how you can eat food at 5am - really - coffee maybe - but then I shouldn't worry - I am never going to have that problem. rotflmao

sam



jknappva said:


> Lovely!! Makes me ready for my mid-morning snack....or second breakfast..when you eat at 5 am, it's a looooong time until noon!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

aging brings so many issues with it - makes it difficult when it is a loved one. healing energy to you and yours spider.

sam



Spider said:


> The sweater was so nice.
> Really tired out this morning already. Staying up from 1:30 on, now I am just all turned around.
> Dementia and health problems. My mom isn't feeling the best and we are worried about because she is alone and her last surviving baby sister is now battling the dementia and heart problems so mom is so worried about her. My father-in-law is showing the signs of the dementia starting and he is with my mother-in-law with Parkinson's . I keep thinking one of them will fall, since they try to keep each other up.
> It seems many are sharing all these worries and concerns.


----------



## iamsam

mighty big hugs right back at you daralene.

sam

and one from Bentley.



Angora1 said:


> I'm so glad to be on KTP. You all mean so much to me and I'm sorry I can't respond to each and every one of the posts. It's like my family, very big and hard to visit with each one when we all get together because there are so many, but it doesn't take away from the care and feeling I have for all of you. We are just another BIG family.
> 
> I want to send each one of you Big Hugs as I know we all have our burdens to go through. I carry you all in my heart and prayers.
> 
> Big Hugs to each and every one of you.


----------



## iamsam

sending positive energy to the sales agent and hope he gets the house sold.

sam

may we have a picture of your blankets - please?



martina said:


> Hello all. I had a busy Saturday. Eldest son arrived Friday two hours late due to train incident on the one in front of his. We went to aFlavour Festival in the city centre on Saturday morning. Came back with home made pies, cheese, chutney, cider , pates and bread. Made ourselves a delicious lunch, sorted some items, did paperwork and treated ourselves to a take away for dinner. He went back just after lunch yesterday so I spent time on here catching up. I hope all with medical / family problems get the help they need. Have included all in my prayers. I also bought some baby yarn while in town as it was on special offer and is a good brand. Now I am finishing the other blanket and looking forward to getting the new one crocheted. Still sorting things out with the new agent and hoping for better luck this time. Keep your fingers crossed for me , please. Take care all, bubble wrap is becoming hard to find!


----------



## iamsam

you should bake it right before the inspection.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I never used them for my two- we had too many horror stories of children being held in fire, not able to escape the walker- at that point we always had an open fire- which was always behind a guard- but I just never took that risk.
> Inspection tomorrow. Am waiting for my loaf to rise. Hugs for you dear, well aware of what life is like with Mom- been there myself!


----------



## iamsam

you are going to love "I love this cotton" yarn - it is so soft and the colors are brighter.

sam



gottastch said:


> I had an invite to go with a friend to the closest Hobby Lobby (40 miles away). I'm looking forward to the scenic drive (along the river) and to see what I can see in the store. I am interested in checking out the "I Love This Cotton." I found a pattern on-line called "Anything Animals"...got it from today's Daily Digest under the title of "Anything"...really cute and might be a good final gift for dear niece to celebrate her 9th month of pregnancy. Chat later - everyone have a great, safe, blessed day!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

you are braver than I am pammie - I subbed one year - that was enough.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Happy Monday! Today I turn in my substitute information as school is starting next week. Teachers are already back at work. I have been asked to do some long terms, which I probably will do, so I'm not going to do too many days beyond that. I think it will be a total of 18 weeks, which is half of the year! That isn't retirement. One is with old teaching buddies in kindergarten and the other is at my daughter's school, so how can I refuse? We'll see what happens! Now, on the some knitting and enjoying my time off!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> you should bake it right before the inspection.
> 
> sam


That is a good thought- only problem is he has not given me a time. I thought I might set some essential oil in the diffuser- it would probably calm my nerves if I use some lavender.


----------



## iamsam

i'm afraid I would have reached for something stronger.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> So glad you enjoyed the workshop. If you have any questions with the Shades of Winter don't hesitate to PM me or skype me (gwensettle).
> 
> Yeah, PT this morning said he knew I was going to have had a rough week with all the rain we've had. Told him I felt like we were back to square one. Feel better some now but boy was it painful in PT today. Near tears. He told me to go home and "lick my wounds". LOL Instead...I went and bought yarn. LOL Also purchased a 4 pack of a beer I had tasted when out to dinner with Marianne Saturday. Now I must say I am not particularly fond of beer; don't like the bite but this was sooooooo gooooood I was amazed. It's a stout called Murphy's; no bite what so ever, dark and super smooth. Got some to go with the chili we will have for supper tonight. Had to let DH sample it.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> sending positive energy to the sales agent and hope he gets the house sold.
> 
> sam
> 
> may we have a picture of your blankets - please?


I will post pictures as soon as the blankets are finished. The last one was for charity and has already been handed over to them and as it was their night for the soup kitchen run has probably found its recipient by now. You all seem to do such lovely work . I think that my crochet is better than my knitting as I find it faster. The socks on four needles and the shawls on circulars are wonderful. I find circulars and dpns are hard on my wrists as I am a long -straight - metal needle with the needle under my right arm knitter. Still there are a few of us left I think. Which do most of you prefer?


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> chocolate and coffee - what a great breakfast.
> 
> sam


I thought it was too.


----------



## iamsam

it there is a blessing with dementia that is it - knowing that they are not aware of it. however - it does not make it easier for people around him.

sam



KateB said:


> I didn't have to go through it with my dad as he died very suddenly of a heart attack in 1984 when he was 65, but mum lived until 2009, when she was 82. She had had a bad heart condition for over 20 years, but was reasonably able until the last few years of her life. She suffered from vascular dementia for the last year or so and that was very hard. Sometimes I wonder if it was a good thing that her medication kept her alive for so long. Her big horror as she got older was that she would suffer from dementia, but fortunately she had no idea about it when it did happen.
> It's not an easy time for you just now Spider, but please know that we're here for you and we understand what you're going through. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam

what a smile.

sam



KateB said:


> The walkers they have now are much better than in our day, they are much more stable and they have a sort of bumper around them which means the wee one can't reach things. I think he probably will crawl eventually, he just gets so frustrated when he's on his stomach as he doesn't know what to do with his legs yet. He tends to roll onto his back and then push backwards with his feet....ends up stuck in corners a lot! :lol:


----------



## Pontuf

AZsticks/Sandi is home and resting. Everything went well today.she will fill you all in later when she gets on.

Pontuf


----------



## cmaliza

HandyFamily said:


> Hi,
> A while back, well... quite a while - I posted a recipe for stuffed mushrooms, but I had no pictures (not of my mushrooms) then ('cose I'm so smart I forgot to take pictures). So... I made them again (not in the really big mushrooms I usually use, but... still) - and remembered - too late, I suppose - to take pictures. So now - better late than never? - I'm posting pictures of how I make mushrooms... Ok, Stefan is the one with the knife.


okay....for those of us who missed the recipe....can it please be posted again? They look SOOOOO yummy! I want to make them this weekend!
Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

in 1939 president Roosevelt declared this national aviation day - just thought you would like to know.

sam


----------



## iamsam

I think the floors will be warm enough - that is what slippersocks are for. lol

sam



jknappva said:


> so I am here for the duration to get caught up. hope everyone is well and had a good day.
> 
> sam


WOW! You've been busy...and,boy, what a great sounding lunch you had!!
With your selected paint colors, you'll be definitely spruced up when you see the finished job....just because you want it done right does NOT mean you're anal!!
Will your floor be warm enough without carpeting?? Perhaps that's Heidi's concern?!
You'll have to show us pictures of your spruced up digs when it's all finished!
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

you dash by the table and grab what you can - one chance only.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> What is the DASH diet?


----------



## iamsam

for blankets I like circular but everything else I like on straights. my wingspan I did on straights and the blanket I did for Bentley was also on straights.

sam



martina said:


> I will post pictures as soon as the blankets are finished. The last one was for charity and has already been handed over to them and as it was their night for the soup kitchen run has probably found its recipient by now. You all seem to do such lovely work . I think that my crochet is better than my knitting as I find it faster. The socks on four needles and the shawls on circulars are wonderful. I find circulars and dpns are hard on my wrists as I am a long -straight - metal needle with the needle under my right arm knitter. Still there are a few of us left I think. Which do most of you prefer?


----------



## pammie1234

thewren said:


> finally - I won a game of hearts - the dealer has it in for me I just know it. lol I used to win fairly regularly - now it's about every five or six games. solitare is even worse - think I have won maybe 4% of the several hundred games I have played.
> 
> well - I didn't make it back last night - I knitted a little - watched a little telelvision - got sleepy and went to bed.
> 
> this morning after breakfast I got on the mower and started the mowing. I was on the back yard and I hit a bump and the blades turned off - nare to run again right now. so in for fresh corn on the cob and fresh tomato sandwiches with fresh cucumber and fried zuchinni. a rather healthy lunch if I do say so myself.
> 
> got back on the mower and finished the back and side yard. I have the south side to do tomorrow but since it needs jumped everytime we want to start it I parked in the barn - I could just see me on the far side of yard or up by the road and run out of gas. it's just a couple hours tomorrow and then I am done until I get back from seattle.
> 
> have a lot to get done before I leave. Heidi thinks they are going to cart all my worldly possessions out into the dog yard in order to pull the carpet and paint. i'm thinking a yellow in the living room - a little darker yellow in the bedroom - a soft lime green for the trim and the ceiling. that is if you ladies concur. do you have any suggestions or ideas? right now I have grey walls and white trim - need to spruce the place up.
> 
> since they are pulling the rugs up which will mean living on the subfloor I am thinking of painting the floor. rust-oleum has been advertising a garage floor paint I really like. and if it is to be used in a garage I would assume it has good wearing power. what I don't know is how it will work on wood floors. I think the finish would be great. Heidi thinks I should have a "nice" rug in the center - which I think defeats the purpose of pulling the carpet in the first place. lol I keep explaining to her - no - zero - nada - zilch carpet. I think she is beginning to get the picture. I really don't like carpet or curtains. gary wants to paint while I am gone - he thinks I am too anal and would be a pain in the a** if I were around. just because I usually put six or seven coats of pain on the wall does not mean I am anal.
> 
> anyhow - it is Monday evening - the end of a very nice day - is was in the mid-80's but there was a really nice breeze which kept in comfortable while I was mowing.
> 
> so I am here for the duration to get caught up. hope everyone is well and had a good day.
> 
> sam


I have several friends that painted the cement floor or stained it and got some area rugs.


----------



## pacer

Wishing everyone well. Not much time to catch up, but want everyone to know I am thinking of you.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I think the floors will be warm enough - that is what slippersocks are for. lol
> 
> sam


I had painted floors in Canada and they were pretty warm. They didn't have insulation under them either.


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> you dash by the table and grab what you can - one chance only.
> 
> sam


ROTFLMAO!!!   :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234

I had an ultra sound on my shoulder today -- I heard them talking that it was an inflamed 'bursa' so will have to look it up. Whatever it is it hurts! I hope that some sort of treatment Physio rather than medications might help.

It didn't hurt my shoulder to do the following thread painted abstract from a manipulated photo. 

I fooled around with photo shop this afternoon -- first time in years (forgot most of what i knew). I had a picture of a humming bird and trees and 
manipulated,then printed it on fabric - then thread painted it. First time I have used my sewing machine for months - then only twice in the past 4 years. I had done the same one before and liked it -- here it is. Each time you change it it changes the appearance completely. fun to do -- it is a mindless project in some ways. Abstracts don't 'talk' to me - they are just color mixes which I like to try to make as attractive as possible. I took an art course at the College of art ( lasted two classes). The teacher was into abstracts and 'read so much into each student's work -- I antagonized her as I told her they were lines, circles and squares of different colors in my opinion and not with any deep meaning - I didn't make myself very popular with her. She was about 22 and knew everything"

I am slowly getting the urge to do some thread painting - and that is thanks in many ways to the Tea Party members who have been so happy with my work.

I hope you like what i managed to do today. I am not usually into abstracts but I rather like the colors i this one.


----------



## Grannypeg

Shirley, I am not into abstracts either, but I love it.[

I hope you like what i managed to do today. I am not usually into abstracts but I rather like the colors i this one.[/quote]


----------



## cmaliza

Bobglory said:


> You know, my DH just has no since of adventure. We finally made the trip to Costco today .....
> 
> I was happily browsing through the aisles on one of their complimentary scooters and it seems DH kept "loosing" me. Rather than getting into the spirit of the day and engaging in a bit of hide and seek he chose to gripe about how he never had trouble keeping track of me before LOL. I look at it as my way keeping him mentally sharp and physically agile and this is a good thing right?
> 
> Then onto Target where I found that his faith in my depth perception is about equal to his sense of adventure. All I kept hearing was "look out" or "oh Jesus" ... somehow I don't think it was meant prayerfully lol.
> 
> The icing on the cake came when he thought I had gotten a wee bit too close as I zipped by the rear of a gentleman bent over in the aisle. Now, I will fully admit that particular scenario did get me into a wee bit of trouble once before.. but I didn't hit anyone this time. I hear the sweet voice of my loving DH behind me saying "well he isn't going to have to shave his ass for awhile". I nearly wet myself!
> 
> I guess when I think about it, the fact that he actually drove me to the stores AND went in with me must mean that he has a sense of adventure after all lol.
> 
> Gigi


SO funny!!! ROFLO!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I can so connect with your adventures! Thanks for the laugh! DH enjoyed it too.
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's a diet that's been around for quite some time and has been voted by Mayo and other medical communities as the best diet to be on for long term health benefits and life style changes. I'm going on it because I don't have to count points or calories and the diet tells you what to eat for breakfast, lunch and dinner and snacks...easy to follow. For the first two weeks, it limits salt and starches and emphasizes lean protein and lots of fresh vegetables, nuts, seeds and beans. No milk, sugar or grains along with no starches. In the third week, some starches are gradually put back in and milk and alcohol can be resumed. But the diet still consists mainly of protein and vegetables. It's primary purpose is to bring blood pressure within normal range and side benefit of losing weight. There's a lot of free stuff on the internet searching DASH diet, etc. I went ahead and got the book so I could follow it to the letter. I'll post the progress from time to time.



Gweniepooh said:


> What is the DASH diet?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for letting us know. That's good news.



Pontuf said:


> AZsticks/Sandi is home and resting. Everything went well today.she will fill you all in later when she gets on.
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's pretty much the story of my growing up. With 6 brothers and me (the older 4 were already out of the house), I had to learn to move quickly!! Thankfully, three of the brothers were younger than me and I could out grab them until they were about 13.



thewren said:


> you dash by the table and grab what you can - one chance only.
> 
> sam


----------



## Designer1234

I just found this little story in my files- I have been sorting out 'stuff' this past two weeks. I thought it might be something that speaks to some of us: 


it expresses how I feel - (the older we get the more we realize that life is short, so ENJOY)

"One day I had a date for lunch with friends. Mae, a little old 'blue hair' about 80 years old, came along with them---all in all, a pleasant bunch

. When the menus were presented, we ordered salads, sandwiches, and soups, except for Mae who said, 'Ice Cream, please. Two scoops, chocolate.'

I wasn't sure my ears heard right, and the others were aghast.

'Along with heated apple pie,' Mae added, completely unabashed.

We tried to act quite nonchalant, as if people did this all the time

But when our orders were brought out, I didn't enjoy mine.

I couldn't take my eyes off Mae as her pie a-la-mode went down.

The other ladies showed dismay. They ate their lunches silently and frowned.

The next time I went out to eat, I called and invited Mae. I lunched on white meat tuna. She ordered a parfait.

I smiled. She asked if she amused me.I answered, 'Yes, you do, but also you confuse me.
How come you order rich desserts, while I feel I must be sensible?

She laughed and said, with wanton mirth, 'I'm tasting all that is possible.

I try to eat the food I need, and do the things I should. 

But life's so short, my friend, I hate missing out on something good.

This year I realized how old I was. (She grinned) I haven't been this old before.
'
'So, before I die, I've got to try those things that for years I had ignored.

I haven't smelled all the flowers yet.

There are too many books I haven't read.

There's more fudge sundaes to wolf down and kites to be flown overhead.

There are many malls I haven't shopped.

I've not laughed at all the jokes.

I've missed a lot of Broadway hits and potato chips and cokes. 

I want to wade again in water and feel ocean spray on my face.

I want to sit in a country church once more and thank God for His grace

I want peanut butter every day spread on my morning toast.

I want un-timed long distance calls to the folks I love the most.

I haven't cried at all the movies yet, or walked in the morning rain.

I need to feel wind in my hair.

So, if I choose to have dessert, instead of having dinner, then should I die before night fall, I'd say I died a winner, 
because I missed out on nothing. 

I filled my heart's desire. I had that final chocolate mousse before my life expired.'

With that, I called the waitress over.. 'I've changed my mind, ' I said. 'I want what she is having, only add some more whipped cream!' 

Be mindful that happiness isn't based on possessions, power, or prestige, but on relationships with people we love and respect. Remember that while money talks,
CHOCOLATE SINGS!"

Designer here - to me the Tea Party is like Chocolate - enjoy every minute with our friends - and treasure each visit .- enjoy our families and treasure each person, enjoy our beautiful and treasure each view. Life is wonderful, treasure every moment.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love it...good to see you getting back to it; you are so talented at doing those. DH had sore elbow and knee and culprit was in the "bursa". Dr. drew the fluid out and they felt much better. The relief has lasted about 5 years, so was a good decision.



Designer1234 said:


> I had an ultra sound on my shoulder today -- I heard them talking that it was an inflamed 'bursa' so will have to look it up. Whatever it is it hurts! I hope that some sort of treatment Physio rather than medications might help.
> 
> It didn't hurt my shoulder to do the following thread painted abstract from a manipulated photo.
> 
> I fooled around with photo shop this afternoon -- first time in years (forgot most of what i knew). I had a picture of a humming bird and trees and
> manipulated,then printed it on fabric - then thread painted it. First time I have used my sewing machine for months - then only twice in the past 4 years. I had done the same one before and liked it -- here it is. Each time you change it it changes the appearance completely. fun to do -- it is a mindless project in some ways. Abstracts don't 'talk' to me - they are just color mixes which I like to try to make as attractive as possible. I took an art course at the College of art ( lasted two classes). The teacher was into abstracts and 'read so much into each student's work -- I antagonized her as I told her they were lines, circles and squares of different colors in my opinion and not with any deep meaning - I didn't make myself very popular with her. She was about 22 and knew everything"
> 
> I am slowly getting the urge to do some thread painting - and that is thanks in many ways to the Tea Party members who have been so happy with my work.
> 
> I hope you like what i managed to do today. I am not usually into abstracts but I rather like the colors i this one.


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like a great way to lick your wounds...yarn and beer! I'll have to get some of that for DH. I'm starting the DASH diet today so no liquor for me...hmm, may be regretting this decision already.
> 
> Hope PT continues to help and that the weather finally cooperates so that Arthur can take a vacation somewhere and doesn't bother anyone on KTP.


Okay.. I'm lost, what is the DASH diet??? LOL.


----------



## Bobglory

Designer1234 said:


> I had an ultra sound on my shoulder today -- I heard them talking that it was an inflamed 'bursa' so will have to look it up. Whatever it is it hurts! I hope that some sort of treatment Physio rather than medications might help.
> 
> It didn't hurt my shoulder to do the following thread painted abstract from a manipulated photo.
> 
> I fooled around with photo shop this afternoon -- first time in years (forgot most of what i knew). I had a picture of a humming bird and trees and
> manipulated,then printed it on fabric - then thread painted it. First time I have used my sewing machine for months - then only twice in the past 4 years. I had done the same one before and liked it -- here it is. Each time you change it it changes the appearance completely. fun to do -- it is a mindless project in some ways. Abstracts don't 'talk' to me - they are just color mixes which I like to try to make as attractive as possible. I took an art course at the College of art ( lasted two classes). The teacher was into abstracts and 'read so much into each student's work -- I antagonized her as I told her they were lines, circles and squares of different colors in my opinion and not with any deep meaning - I didn't make myself very popular with her. She was about 22 and knew everything"
> 
> I am slowly getting the urge to do some thread painting - and that is thanks in many ways to the Tea Party members who have been so happy with my work.
> 
> I hope you like what i managed to do today. I am not usually into abstracts but I rather like the colors i this one.


I think it looks beautiful. I am so happy you are starting to thread paint again!

An inflamed bursa hurts like the devil. I have had bursitis in my hip and in my shoulder. I don't remember what they gave me for it but it did get better and didn't come back.

Prayers for healing and hugs!

Gigi


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Decided to work backward to catch up.  Well, he knows I got paint and that I'm doing it but has no clue as to the colors. lol...I plan to do a different room every time he heads off on a run, if possible, so should keep him guessing a bit. lol...I'll have to take pictures as I go, here's a picture of the ceiling before I finished it.


Beautiful roses....beautiful truck....which is the new color of the ceiling? Either color is beautiful!  Carol il/oh


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> http://dashdiet.org/
> 
> I purchased the book and am going to follow the first two weeks pretty religiously to jumpstart the weight loss and lower the blood pressure...hopefully, will be able to get off the BP meds.
> 
> Phase 1 emphasizes 3 meals a day with 2 snacks. No starches at all during this phase. Lean protein, nuts, seeds, legumes and non-starchy vegetables are the main items with snacks of sugar free jello and low sugar yogurt. Tonight's dinner is chicken breast medallions seasoned with no salt blend and sauted in olive oil with garlic & peppers with lemon and served with a large side of green beans. Then an after dinner snack of jello and some lite salt cashews. DH and DD will just have to add bread to it if they're wanting something starchy. I'm going to miss my bread and potatoes.
> 
> Phase 2 begins to add some starches back in, but are limited to 4 times a week. I signed up for the DASH blog and there are a lot of ideas of how to change of the recipes so that it stays interesting. Comments are pretty positive about losing the weight and feeling full and blood pressure and arthritis and other inflamations being lessened.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.


I just ordered the book!! Thanks Rookie!!! I really needed this name, it's what Daniel is doing and he doesn't need to loose weight, he just wants to be healthier!


----------



## Bobglory

Designer1234 said:


> I just found this little story in my files- I have been sorting out 'stuff' this past two weeks. I thought it might be something that speaks to some of us:
> 
> it expresses how I feel - (the older we get the more we realize that life is short, so ENJOY)
> 
> "One day I had a date for lunch with friends. Mae, a little old 'blue hair' about 80 years old, came along with them---all in all, a pleasant bunch
> 
> . When the menus were presented, we ordered salads, sandwiches, and soups, except for Mae who said, 'Ice Cream, please. Two scoops, chocolate.'
> 
> I wasn't sure my ears heard right, and the others were aghast.
> 
> 'Along with heated apple pie,' Mae added, completely unabashed.
> 
> We tried to act quite nonchalant, as if people did this all the time
> 
> But when our orders were brought out, I didn't enjoy mine.
> 
> I couldn't take my eyes off Mae as her pie a-la-mode went down.
> 
> The other ladies showed dismay. They ate their lunches silently and frowned.
> 
> The next time I went out to eat, I called and invited Mae. I lunched on white meat tuna. She ordered a parfait.
> 
> I smiled. She asked if she amused me.I answered, 'Yes, you do, but also you confuse me.
> How come you order rich desserts, while I feel I must be sensible?
> 
> She laughed and said, with wanton mirth, 'I'm tasting all that is possible.
> 
> I try to eat the food I need, and do the things I should.
> 
> But life's so short, my friend, I hate missing out on something good.
> 
> This year I realized how old I was. (She grinned) I haven't been this old before.
> '
> 'So, before I die, I've got to try those things that for years I had ignored.
> 
> I haven't smelled all the flowers yet.
> 
> There are too many books I haven't read.
> 
> There's more fudge sundaes to wolf down and kites to be flown overhead.
> 
> There are many malls I haven't shopped.
> 
> I've not laughed at all the jokes.
> 
> I've missed a lot of Broadway hits and potato chips and cokes.
> 
> I want to wade again in water and feel ocean spray on my face.
> 
> I want to sit in a country church once more and thank God for His grace
> 
> I want peanut butter every day spread on my morning toast.
> 
> I want un-timed long distance calls to the folks I love the most.
> 
> I haven't cried at all the movies yet, or walked in the morning rain.
> 
> I need to feel wind in my hair.
> 
> So, if I choose to have dessert, instead of having dinner, then should I die before night fall, I'd say I died a winner,
> because I missed out on nothing.
> 
> I filled my heart's desire. I had that final chocolate mousse before my life expired.'
> 
> With that, I called the waitress over.. 'I've changed my mind, ' I said. 'I want what she is having, only add some more whipped cream!'
> 
> Be mindful that happiness isn't based on possessions, power, or prestige, but on relationships with people we love and respect. Remember that while money talks,
> CHOCOLATE SINGS!"
> 
> Designer here - to me the Tea Party is like Chocolate - enjoy every minute with our friends - and treasure each visit .- enjoy our families and treasure each person, enjoy our beautiful and treasure each view. Life is wonderful, treasure every moment.


Amen!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. We all had a good sleep and are getting ready for Mr Ps brother and family coming for lunch as well and DD and family. It's going to be a buffet lunch, so nothing too complicated.
> 
> Sorry I am not going to be able to keep up with you chatter boxes this week, but will be dipping in and out.
> 
> Update on DB - I have cast on AGAIN!!
> 
> Happy Sunday to you all and photos for today...


~~~~~~~~~
ALL lovely photos! Would I love a pool like that! inside...but glass all 'round! wonderful!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

nicho said:


> Sam, .
> Here are some more photos. Glad you are enjoying them.


~~~~!~~~
So,,,how are the Roosevelts? Would love to have a conversation with them!
Caorl il/oh


----------



## Patches39

martina said:


> I will post pictures as soon as the blankets are finished. The last one was for charity and has already been handed over to them and as it was their night for the soup kitchen run has probably found its recipient by now. You all seem to do such lovely work . I think that my crochet is better than my knitting as I find it faster. The socks on four needles and the shawls on circulars are wonderful. I find circulars and dpns are hard on my wrists as I am a long -straight - metal needle with the needle under my right arm knitter. Still there are a few of us left I think. Which do most of you prefer?


I use circulars, bamboo, and DPNs.  my hands are not good, and the bamboos work wonders for them. :-D


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Hello everyone


----------



## cmaliza

Did anyone see New Zealand's victory in Saturday's America's Cup race? Incredible! I don't have a website, but I googled "America's Cup 2013". They were probably going about 40 mph around a buoy.....the nose dipped down into the water....2 crew were washed overboard (all are safe..none hurt)....they ended up winning the race! I'm not a regular follower of the race, but my niece married a sailor (she's a sailor, too). Anyway, it was quite dramatic. This was not the final race...that is Sept. 21, in San Francisco. Check it out if you can.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone


Hi, Jamie!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Hello how are you?



Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Jamie!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> Did anyone see New Zealand's victory in Saturday's America's Cup race? Incredible! I don't have a website, but I googled "America's Cup 2013". They were probably going about 40 mph around a buoy.....the nose dipped down into the water....2 crew were washed overboard (all are safe..none hurt)....they ended up winning the race! I'm not a regular follower of the race, but my niece married a sailor (she's a sailor, too). Anyway, it was quite dramatic. This was not the final race...that is Sept. 21, in San Francisco. Check it out if you can.
> Carol il/oh


There have been quite a lot of technical problems- Luna Rossa won this morning/afternoon. the next race was cancelled. For fairly obvious reasons our news is full of it!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good one Sam...roflmao


thewren said:


> you dash by the table and grab what you can - one chance only.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello how are you?


Busy catching up on housework! How are you?


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know where in America is Hyde Park, I only know it in it's English version. BTW Sam and I have been passing comment for a while as to which of us drives on the 'wrong' side of the road, (and a few others of us!)


Don't forget Hyde Park in Chicago! But the Roosevelt's were in NY. I'm sure someone has already answered this..jsut puttin gin my 2 cents' worth :lol: Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> Don't forget Hyde Park in Chicago! But the Roosevelt's were in NY. I'm sure someone has already answered this..jsut puttin gin my 2 cents' worth :lol: Carol il/oh


I think we came up with about three- plus of course there is the original in London (Eng)


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

I'm sick it sucks



Lurker 2 said:


> Busy catching up on housework! How are you?


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I had an ultra sound on my shoulder today -- I heard them talking that it was an inflamed 'bursa' so will have to look it up. Whatever it is it hurts! I hope that some sort of treatment Physio rather than medications might help.
> 
> It didn't hurt my shoulder to do the following thread painted abstract from a manipulated photo.
> 
> I fooled around with photo shop this afternoon -- first time in years (forgot most of what i knew). I had a picture of a humming bird and trees and
> manipulated,then printed it on fabric - then thread painted it. First time I have used my sewing machine for months - then only twice in the past 4 years. I had done the same one before and liked it -- here it is. Each time you change it it changes the appearance completely. fun to do -- it is a mindless project in some ways. Abstracts don't 'talk' to me - they are just color mixes which I like to try to make as attractive as possible. I took an art course at the College of art ( lasted two classes). The teacher was into abstracts and 'read so much into each student's work -- I antagonized her as I told her they were lines, circles and squares of different colors in my opinion and not with any deep meaning - I didn't make myself very popular with her. She was about 22 and knew everything"
> 
> I am slowly getting the urge to do some thread painting - and that is thanks in many ways to the Tea Party members who have been so happy with my work.
> 
> I hope you like what i managed to do today. I am not usually into abstracts but I rather like the colors i this one.


Beautiful  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello -- are you on a River Boat cruise? I'd love to take one of those someday and would love to hear more about your adventures and see some pictures. Then, if I don't ever make it on the trip, I can at least enjoy it vicariously through you.


What is your new avatar? so cute!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Not sure if this tip helps you for corn cutting, but I found it helpful to keep kernels in one place. Take a large bowl and then invert a smaller bowl inside the big one. Place the corn on the bottom of the inside bowl and cut kernels off the cob...the cob is stable and the kernels fall within the large bowl. I use the pyrex nesting bowls from my Mom...the small turquoise one fits nicely into the large yellow one..I've used the stainless steel ones too. To keep the large bowl stable, you can put a folded wet paper towel underneath. I saw this on one of the cooking shows...I learn so much from them.


~~~~~~~~
bundt cake pans work, too.


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~~~
> bundt cake pans work, too.


Or a one-piece angel food cake pan would work also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Hi, Pjs. What is wrong? Your mom hasn't mentioned anything about your feeling unwell. Hope you do get to feeling better soon. Do you stat classes shortly?

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> Hugs for your DH. I have a special fondness for truckers. I worked in a truck stop for many years. They have helped me many times. Prayers for your DH. As we say here "keep it between the ditches"! *sigh* I would go for my AZ licence and drive a rig except I don't qualify right now as I am on insulin. Perhaps one day some dreams will come true..........if so, I would drive for my cousin, he owns a fleet of two dozen rigs or more. Zoe


~~~~~~~
I always wanted to be a truck driver.....I loved the thought of sitting so high...bouncing along....love the super cabs with beds, etc.

I like..."keep it between the ditches"....good prayer! Travel well wishes for him! Safe journey!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Pontuf said:


> The fundraiser for the Families of the 19 Granite Mountain Hotshots who perished last month, was a HUGE success! And every silent auction item sold even the $3,000 gold and pearl necklace!


{{{hugs for all}}}
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi there....good to see you!! Good luck with the new school year!! Are you getting any time to do any crocheting and if so, what are you working on?



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, no....that is not good. Hope you get over whatever it is and you are feeling great soon.



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I'm sick it sucks


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's a black momma alpaca with her newborn (who is caramel colored). Momma is facing to the right and has her head bent inward to nuzzle her baby. It's kind of hard to see - but if you find the red chain (which indicates she was pregnant and was moved to the maternity pasture) on her neck and look to the left from there, you should be able to make out her ears and face. It's tough with the black on black. What a great day that was -- we watched so many alpacas being born in just a few hours.



cmaliza said:


> What is your new avatar? so cute!
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234

cmaliza said:


> Did anyone see New Zealand's victory in Saturday's America's Cup race? Incredible! I don't have a website, but I googled "America's Cup 2013". They were probably going about 40 mph around a buoy.....the nose dipped down into the water....2 crew were washed overboard (all are safe..none hurt)....they ended up winning the race! I'm not a regular follower of the race, but my niece married a sailor (she's a sailor, too). Anyway, it was quite dramatic. This was not the final race...that is Sept. 21, in San Francisco. Check it out if you can.
> Carol il/oh


I saw that too -- we always pull for the New Zealand boat. A friend of ours many years ago sailed for New Zealand on the around the world race. He was a volunteer fire fighter with Pat in the silverdale Fire Dept. that was in l972 or later.

It was scary when they fell overboard. We saw the accident and I wonder who won the 2nd day's race? Julie, do you know if the kiwi boat won? I hope so. They are the favorites I believe.

ps. I just saw Julie's post -- guess they lost. I will have to see if I can find the rest of the races. yeay New Zealand!


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley healing energy your way. Loved your thread painting.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> only for those that don't know the right from the left. lol
> 
> sam


As my DH always says....it's the other left! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> That is not good about your leg at all. Probably a good idea to stay home, maybe out the leg up too. Healing thoughts and energy winging it's way to you.


Absolutely Sam....focus on healing that leg before you fly.
Lots of bubble wrap.....heat and elevation. DO take care of yourself!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Designer1234

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley healing energy your way. Loved your thread painting.


Thanks very much --- It was nice to do the thread painting.


----------



## Pontuf

Rookie how was the Midwest Knit Show?

Pontuf



thewren said:


> I will try and find my copy of "knit a dog" to see if there is a yorkie there.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf

Rookie how was the Midwest Knit Show?

Pontuf



thewren said:


> I will try and find my copy of "knit a dog" to see if there is a yorkie there.
> 
> sam


----------



## Spider

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks very much --- It was nice to do the thread painting.


What a talent!! Did you learn that through a quilt class? I find it so interesting. The texture is so wonderful. Spent the afternoon with my friend who is an avid quilter. We love to talk fabrics and textures and patterns. I hope you keep posting your works of art for us to see. And I hope your shoulder heals swiftly .


----------



## Pontuf

Sam put those books in a box and ship home via media mail..really cheap and you won't have to haul them.


Pontuf



thewren said:


> it's the one thing I really miss about living in seattle - I don't know if Toledo even has a used book store. I love twice sold tales - it a favorite - as well as the book store in Tacoma which we will stop at on the way to Olympia. between yarn and books my suitcase will be heavier when I leave. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf

Beautiful family!

Pontuf



KateB said:


> The walkers they have now are much better than in our day, they are much more stable and they have a sort of bumper around them which means the wee one can't reach things. I think he probably will crawl eventually, he just gets so frustrated when he's on his stomach as he doesn't know what to do with his legs yet. He tends to roll onto his back and then push backwards with his feet....ends up stuck in corners a lot! :lol:


----------



## Pontuf

KateB said:


> DASH diet? Do tell.


We always go on the stewardess diet for 4 days when we start a diet. You lose 7-10 pounds in 4 days. You eat three meals. Its just the combonation of foods that makes it work but you can ony stay on 4 days. Its called the syewardeass diet because way back when stewardesses had to weigh in they went on this quick loss diet. It has worked for us for many years

Pontuf


----------



## Ceili

jknappva said:


> My sister (who is only 2 1/2 years older than my oldest son) started walking at 8 months. And my oldest son started walking at 9 months. My other 3 children all walked before they were 12 months old. Guess because my sister walked so early, I didn't think it was unusual...Is it unusual for a baby to start walking before 12 months? But then I guess it depends on the baby. My youngest daughter didn't start talking until she was almost 2 yrs old. My mother said she didn't have to talk. She'd just grunt when she wanted something and one of the older children would know what she wanted and get it for her!! LOL!
> My eldest DD was in a walker (with shoes or socks on her feet) when we lived in the Virgin Islands, because there are so many funky things that can be caught down there. Besides, quarry tile floors are NOT conducive to crawling. She was walking at 13 months, but it actually could have been earlier; we just didn't know, because she'd never been on the floor. She sure looked like she'd been walking for months - no wobbling or falling. My youngest started walking at 6 months, 28 days! Way too early. It was quite scary. We had to pad everything. She also had a wicked sense of humor and would tease her sister, who knew she wasn't allowed to retaliate. Lots of tears in those days.
> 
> JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

You are amazing Shirley! This is incredible,

XO
pontuf

quote=Designer1234]I had an ultra sound on my shoulder today -- I heard them talking that it was an inflamed 'bursa' so will have to look it up. Whatever it is it hurts! I hope that some sort of treatment Physio rather than medications might help.

It didn't hurt my shoulder to do the following thread painted abstract from a manipulated photo.

I fooled around with photo shop this afternoon -- first time in years (forgot most of what i knew). I had a picture of a humming bird and trees and 
manipulated,then printed it on fabric - then thread painted it. First time I have used my sewing machine for months - then only twice in the past 4 years. I had done the same one before and liked it -- here it is. Each time you change it it changes the appearance completely. fun to do -- it is a mindless project in some ways. Abstracts don't 'talk' to me - they are just color mixes which I like to try to make as attractive as possible. I took an art course at the College of art ( lasted two classes). The teacher was into abstracts and 'read so much into each student's work -- I antagonized her as I told her they were lines, circles and squares of different colors in my opinion and not with any deep meaning - I didn't make myself very popular with her. She was about 22 and knew everything"

I am slowly getting the urge to do some thread painting - and that is thanks in many ways to the Tea Party members who have been so happy with my work.

I hope you like what i managed to do today. I am not usually into abstracts but I rather like the colors i this one.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

SOXOXOXO.

pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> I just found this little story in my files- I have been sorting out 'stuff' this past two weeks. I thought it might be something that speaks to some of us:
> 
> it expresses how I feel - (the older we get the more we realize that life is short, so ENJOY)
> 
> "One day I had a date for lunch with friends. Mae, a little old 'blue hair' about 80 years old, came along with them---all in all, a pleasant bunch
> 
> . When the menus were presented, we ordered salads, sandwiches, and soups, except for Mae who said, 'Ice Cream, please. Two scoops, chocolate.'
> 
> I wasn't sure my ears heard right, and the others were aghast.
> 
> 'Along with heated apple pie,' Mae added, completely unabashed.
> 
> We tried to act quite nonchalant, as if people did this all the time
> 
> But when our orders were brought out, I didn't enjoy mine.
> 
> I couldn't take my eyes off Mae as her pie a-la-mode went down.
> 
> The other ladies showed dismay. They ate their lunches silently and frowned.
> 
> The next time I went out to eat, I called and invited Mae. I lunched on white meat tuna. She ordered a parfait.
> 
> I smiled. She asked if she amused me.I answered, 'Yes, you do, but also you confuse me.
> How come you order rich desserts, while I feel I must be sensible?
> 
> She laughed and said, with wanton mirth, 'I'm tasting all that is possible.
> 
> I try to eat the food I need, and do the things I should.
> 
> But life's so short, my friend, I hate missing out on something good.
> 
> This year I realized how old I was. (She grinned) I haven't been this old before.
> '
> 'So, before I die, I've got to try those things that for years I had ignored.
> 
> I haven't smelled all the flowers yet.
> 
> There are too many books I haven't read.
> 
> There's more fudge sundaes to wolf down and kites to be flown overhead.
> 
> There are many malls I haven't shopped.
> 
> I've not laughed at all the jokes.
> 
> I've missed a lot of Broadway hits and potato chips and cokes.
> 
> I want to wade again in water and feel ocean spray on my face.
> 
> I want to sit in a country church once more and thank God for His grace
> 
> I want peanut butter every day spread on my morning toast.
> 
> I want un-timed long distance calls to the folks I love the most.
> 
> I haven't cried at all the movies yet, or walked in the morning rain.
> 
> I need to feel wind in my hair.
> 
> So, if I choose to have dessert, instead of having dinner, then should I die before night fall, I'd say I died a winner,
> because I missed out on nothing.
> 
> I filled my heart's desire. I had that final chocolate mousse before my life expired.'
> 
> With that, I called the waitress over.. 'I've changed my mind, ' I said. 'I want what she is having, only add some more whipped cream!'
> 
> Be mindful that happiness isn't based on possessions, power, or prestige, but on relationships with people we love and respect. Remember that while money talks,
> CHOCOLATE SINGS!"
> 
> Designer here - to me the Tea Party is like Chocolate - enjoy every minute with our friends - and treasure each visit .- enjoy our families and treasure each person, enjoy our beautiful and treasure each view. Life is wonderful, treasure every moment.


----------



## Pontuf

Carol don't the Obamas have a home in Hyde Park?

Pontuf



cmaliza said:


> Don't forget Hyde Park in Chicago! But the Roosevelt's were in NY. I'm sure someone has already answered this..jsut puttin gin my 2 cents' worth :lol: Carol il/oh


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Carol!

XOXOXO
pontuf



cmaliza said:


> {{{hugs for all}}}
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I'm sick it sucks


Sorry to hear that!


----------



## nicho

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~!~~~
> So,,,how are the Roosevelts? Would love to have a conversation with them!
> Caorl il/oh


They were a bit stoney-faced!!! and did not have a lot to say, but their home (Springwood) sure is beautiful.


----------



## darowil

Spider said:


> My father-in-law is showing the signs of the dementia starting and he is with my mother-in-law with Parkinson's . I keep thinking one of them will fall, since they try to keep each other up.
> It seems many are sharing all these worries and concerns.


Now this I can well relate to- just that in our case it was FIL with Parkinsons and MIL with memory loss. My FIL died March last year and my MIL has struggled through until now- she is now in respite at a care facility in the town she spent all her married life- and hopefully will be able to stay there permanently. Not terribly happy but then she never is and seems to be settling in. But the dementia is clearly slowly getting worse- her alone at home would be very risky now. But they had kept each other going - he could tell her what to do and she could do it. Whereas he was very restricted in what he could do and she was not good at working out what to do! Bewtween them they managed. And I was very surprised that she managed as long as she did alone (albiet with a fair bit of help and frequent visits to her daughter). 
Growing old really isn't fun- well maybe it is not growing old but developing chronic illnesses that is not fun- and these increase with age. Afterall my sisters were not old when they died and they had gone through this (oldest only 50).


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness- never seen a set so tiny, I just have to persevere with my 8 inch ones! They definitely can resemble porcupines at times!


I have no idea why I juggle porcupines- surely I should juggle echidnas or maybe hedgehogs from my English period?


----------



## soc

Beautiful! so much talent.

I hope your shoulder responds to treatment. I had an inflamed bursa in my hip when I was pregnant and it was difficult to deal with. I remember the doctor telling me to make sure to move around so that the joint wouldn't freeze up. That would require serious physical therapy or maybe even surgery.



Designer1234 said:


> I had an ultra sound on my shoulder today -- I heard them talking that it was an inflamed 'bursa' so will have to look it up. Whatever it is it hurts! I hope that some sort of treatment Physio rather than medications might help.
> 
> It didn't hurt my shoulder to do the following thread painted abstract from a manipulated photo.
> 
> I fooled around with photo shop this afternoon -- first time in years (forgot most of what i knew). I had a picture of a humming bird and trees and
> manipulated,then printed it on fabric - then thread painted it. First time I have used my sewing machine for months - then only twice in the past 4 years. I had done the same one before and liked it -- here it is. Each time you change it it changes the appearance completely. fun to do -- it is a mindless project in some ways. Abstracts don't 'talk' to me - they are just color mixes which I like to try to make as attractive as possible. I took an art course at the College of art ( lasted two classes). The teacher was into abstracts and 'read so much into each student's work -- I antagonized her as I told her they were lines, circles and squares of different colors in my opinion and not with any deep meaning - I didn't make myself very popular with her. She was about 22 and knew everything"
> 
> I am slowly getting the urge to do some thread painting - and that is thanks in many ways to the Tea Party members who have been so happy with my work.
> 
> I hope you like what i managed to do today. I am not usually into abstracts but I rather like the colors i this one.


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> Sounds like a Jitterbug phone, Mom had one and she still couldn't operate it, but she has a hard time with even the cordless phones in the house. We have the phones programmed so that if C and I both are away from the house she has to press two buttons and it calls my cell. one button of course calls the 911!


David rang her this morning and it seemed to go well- it answers automatically when he or his sister rings but she not only knew what was happening and talk to him she was even able to find the phone while he was talking to her! And the real reason is so others can ring her, so as long as she can remember green for go and red for stop it achieves what we are aiming for.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Her mind was active until the end so I know it was torture to be in a body that wouldn't do what you wanted it to.
> Blessings for all of you dealing with failing parents!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


This is so hard for them- same with my sisters


----------



## darowil

Managed a few pages, now to take my new migraine back to bed!

I think someone jsut mentioned chasing up family history- and I have an ad for ancestory.com


----------



## pammie1234

Shirley, I looked on the Workshop home page for the Drop Leaf Shawlette but couldn't find it. I'm hoping that it is not up yet. Otherwise, I'm more confused than I thought!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I am slowly getting the urge to do some thread painting - and that is thanks in many ways to the Tea Party members who have been so happy with my work.
> 
> I hope you like what i managed to do today. I am not usually into abstracts but I rather like the colors i this one.


Shirley, how thrilling it is to know you are doing your thread painting again. BRAVO!!!! and beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you dash by the table and grab what you can - one chance only.
> 
> sam


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

I always liked straight needles but now that they have improved the cables and they are so flexible I use only circulars or dpns. I used to knit like Martina with one needle sticking out from under my arm. I was a thrower then and now with circulars I am knitting continental and occasionally throw. Never thought I would like circulars but the new ones are just great. Love the interchangeable ones I got in Defiance at the LYS!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> have a lot to get done before I leave. Heidi thinks they are going to cart all my worldly possessions out into the dog yard in order to pull the carpet and paint. i'm thinking a yellow in the living room - a little darker yellow in the bedroom - a soft lime green for the trim and the ceiling. that is if you ladies concur. do you have any suggestions or ideas? right now I have grey walls and white trim - need to spruce the place up.
> 
> since they are pulling the rugs up which will mean living on the subfloor I am thinking of painting the floor. rust-oleum has been advertising a garage floor paint I really like. and if it is to be used in a garage I would assume it has good wearing power. what I don't know is how it will work on wood floors. I think the finish would be great. Heidi thinks I should have a "nice" rug in the center - which I think defeats the purpose of pulling the carpet in the first place. lol I keep explaining to her - no - zero - nada - zilch carpet. I think she is beginning to get the picture. I really don't like carpet or curtains. gary wants to paint while I am gone - he thinks I am too anal and would be a pain in the a** if I were around. just because I usually put six or seven coats of pain on the wall does not mean I am anal.
> 
> anyhow - it is Monday evening - the end of a very nice day - is was in the mid-80's but there was a really nice breeze which kept in comfortable while I was mowing.
> 
> so I am here for the duration to get caught up. hope everyone is well and had a good day.
> 
> sam


Well Sam, colors colors colors! I will tell you about the most colorful house I had painted for us. Hot pink living room. Orange sherbet hallways. Cream kitchen & dining room. Purple lilac master bedroom. Baby blue son's bedroom. Off white ivory spare bedroom. Baby blue basement. *sigh* loved that house! I painted one living room a bright Kelly green in one house we lived in. lol, live a little is what I recommend! If you want a jungle mural on your bedroom walls, then go for it! If you want the moon and the big dipper painted on your bedroom ceiling, then sweet dreams for you and Hickory! lol, hot steaming roast chicken mural for your kitchen/dining room! ahhhhhh, yes, and wool stash yarn balls for your your living room mural! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma

BobGlory/Gigi...That trip out shopping was hysterical. I could actually picture it. Thanks for sharing your day with humor.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> you dash by the table and grab what you can - one chance only.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer here - to me the Tea Party is like Chocolate - enjoy every minute with our friends - and treasure each visit .- enjoy our families and treasure each person, enjoy our beautiful and treasure each view. Life is wonderful, treasure every moment.

Yes, I agree and what would a proper party be without chocolate and smiles. Beautifully put Designer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone


Hey Pjs-loves-Crotchet.......so nice to see you on here. Are you excited with school starting again? Hope you have had a wonderful summer. It was so great meeting you!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Busy catching up on housework! How are you?


Me too. Not a stitch of knitting done today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I'm sick it sucks


So sorry you are sick. I'm fighting off a cold and yes, it sucks. I know Lurker had a cold too. Hope you get better real soon so you can enjoy what nice weather we are having. Healing Wishes coming your way!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Managed a few pages, now to take my new migraine back to bed!


Hope you will soon be feeling better. You know I understand.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Well Sam, colors colors colors! I will tell you about the most colorful house I had painted for us. Hot pink living room. Orange sherbet hallways. Cream kitchen & dining room. Purple lilac master bedroom. Baby blue son's bedroom. Off white ivory spare bedroom. Baby blue basement. *sigh* loved that house! I painted one living room a bright Kelly green in one house we lived in. lol, live a little is what I recommend! If you want a jungle mural on your bedroom walls, then go for it! If you want the moon and the big dipper painted on your bedroom ceiling, then sweet dreams for you and Hickory! lol, hot steaming roast chicken mural for your kitchen/dining room! ahhhhhh, yes, and wool stash yarn balls for your your living room mural! Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

It was awesome. I think there were fewer vendor booths, but more people attending. The knitting with beads class was awesome. I have the bracelet 3/4 done and I'll post a picture of it as soon as I finish the clasp. The class was taught by Betsy Hershberg who wrote the book Betsy's Beads. My SIL and I walked the market and met some of the other local KP'ers while there. We hope to be able to go for more events next year including the opening fashion show and the closing student fashion show.



Pontuf said:


> Rookie how was the Midwest Knit Show?
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm so glad to hear that...I've been wondering how you like them.



Angora1 said:


> I always liked straight needles but now that they have improved the cables and they are so flexible I use only circulars or dpns. I used to knit like Martina with one needle sticking out from under my arm. I was a thrower then and now with circulars I am knitting continental and occasionally throw. Never thought I would like circulars but the new ones are just great. Love the interchangeable ones I got in Defiance at the LYS!!!!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Even though I use dpns for socks, I always just knit 2 or 3 rows without joining since I invariably get it twisted. That way when I join and start working in rounds, I can easily tell if I'm twisting between needles...Of course, I always make socks top down. And those couple of rows you can easily join since it's ribbing and it doesn't show where it's stitched together.
> JuneK


And with toe-up it is not an issue.
But if I have a lot of stitches I knit a few first. Socks I don't bother- if I do twist I simply twist it back att he beginning of the 2nd round, twisting the single strand doesn't matter.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I would make david pick the needle up. lol
> 
> sam


He usually does!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I think the floors will be warm enough - that is what slippersocks are for. lol
> 
> sam


A big disadvantage of mats/rugs whatever you call them is that they are a tripping hazard- and we don't want you falling as well as bumping your legs Sam!


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> I had an ultra sound on my shoulder today -- I heard them talking that it was an inflamed 'bursa' so will have to look it up. Whatever it is it hurts! I hope that some sort of treatment Physio rather than medications might help.
> 
> The teacher was into abstracts and 'read so much into each student's work -- I antagonized her as I told her they were lines, circles and squares of different colors in my opinion and not with any deep meaning - I didn't make myself very popular with her. She was about 22 and knew everything"
> 
> .


Hope the bursa can be addressed- could be a slow process though.

Your teacher sounds like English teachers. Remeber being set an English assignment- what was the meaning behind a Cat Stevens song. That weekend I heard him interviewed on the radio and he was asked the meaning behind this very song- his answer? nothing, just thought it sounded good. And that summed up how I felt about English. I'm sure some of the writers had meanings behind what they wrote but I'm also sure many simply thought it was a good story. No ide how I went in the assignemnt- I do know I quoted him, so I guess it would have been a little difficult for the teacher to sy anything against it!
Often wonder why does art have to have a meaning behind it? Or do many artists have a meaning behind it?


----------



## darowil

While I didn't loook at the link the DASH diet sounds similar to the CSIRO diet i mentioned a few weeks ago. Does seem that we do need to add extra protein to our diets!


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> I'm so glad to be on KTP. You all mean so much to me and I'm sorry I can't respond to each and every one of the posts. It's like my family, very big and hard to visit with each one when we all get together because there are so many, but it doesn't take away from the care and feeling I have for all of you. We are just another BIG family.
> 
> I want to send each one of you Big Hugs as I know we all have our burdens to go through. I carry you all in my heart and prayers.
> 
> Big Hugs to each and every one of you.


And (((((((((hugs))))))))))) right back at you. This tea party is such a supportive, loving and understanding group!


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> Big hugs to you dollyclaire...you have done a wonderful thing for your BIL and DS!!! It is hard to watch a loved one in such a condition and I applaud you for your courage and love to take on this task for the past two weeks. XOXO


Ditto


----------



## Pontuf

Can't wait to see your bracelet.

Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> It was awesome. I think there were fewer vendor booths, but more people attending. The knitting with beads class was awesome. I have the bracelet 3/4 done and I'll post a picture of it as soon as I finish the clasp. The class was taught by Betsy Hershberg who wrote the book Betsy's Beads. My SIL and I walked the market and met some of the other local KP'ers while there. We hope to be able to go for more events next year including the opening fashion show and the closing student fashion show.


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> Of course we understand! It is a very cruel illness and so hard for the loved ones to watch the deterioration. My mum didn't have Alzheimers, she suffered with vascular dementia, but the results were pretty similar. Not easy. You take care. {{{hugs}}}


It was the same with my mum, Kate, she developed vascular dementia after a stroke. The symptoms seemed pretty much the same as Alzheimer's, and it was very hard to deal with. She was so unhappy and so confused, there really seemed nothing we could do to relieve the distress.

To all those currently dealing with such issues, I can only say, do what you can for your loved one, but don't lose sight of your own needs - you will not help them by ruining your own health.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> what a great looking foresome. those are some chubby cheeks.
> 
> the garden photographs are again beautiful - the shot of the garden is so peaceful - do you hear any noise when you are in the garden?
> 
> sam


We are near several small airfields and one RAF base so we get quite a few small planes and helicopters and yesterday two big chinooks flew over. We also see the planes from Heathrow, but they are quite high by the time they get overhead, occassionally hear a train and a bit of traffic. We are only half a mile from the town centre. We also hear lots of birds, especially the owls at night.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> The walkers they have now are much better than in our day, they are much more stable and they have a sort of bumper around them which means the wee one can't reach things. I think he probably will crawl eventually, he just gets so frustrated when he's on his stomach as he doesn't know what to do with his legs yet. He tends to roll onto his back and then push backwards with his feet....ends up stuck in corners a lot! :lol:


He is just the most delightful bubbly little boy!


----------



## Kathleendoris

purl2diva said:


> Your gks are beautiful and that baby is precious. I was always so impressed with the rosy cheeked English babies. Must be from having them sitting outside in their prams.


That really made me smile! Most English babies now don't have prams, not of the sort that would allow them to sleep outside in them, and I think I must be one of the last generation to be routinely put outside to sleep, regardless of the weather! My mother always put us outside in wind, rain, snow or sun, but I certainly didn't do it with my children - we had a daily walk, but they were never left outside. My grandchildren have all had the sort of carry cot/car seat/buggy combinations that take up minimal space in the house and can quickly be folded up and put in the car.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Gs trashed me at checkers yesterday and now Mr P is teaching him how to play chess.
We are off to Brooklands museum today whichi is all full of cars, buses and planes, including Concord. I shall take my knitting and hopefully find a quiet corner to sit and knit (some hope).

Wishing you all health, peace ande happiness.

Photos for today....


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> The walkers they have now are much better than in our day, they are much more stable and they have a sort of bumper around them which means the wee one can't reach things. I think he probably will crawl eventually, he just gets so frustrated when he's on his stomach as he doesn't know what to do with his legs yet. He tends to roll onto his back and then push backwards with his feet....ends up stuck in corners a lot! :lol:


cute photo


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> finally - I won a game of hearts - the dealer has it in for me I just know it. lol I used to win fairly regularly - now it's about every five or six games. solitare is even worse - think I have won maybe 4% of the several hundred games I have played.
> 
> well - I didn't make it back last night - I knitted a little - watched a little telelvision - got sleepy and went to bed.
> 
> this morning after breakfast I got on the mower and started the mowing. I was on the back yard and I hit a bump and the blades turned off - nare to run again right now. so in for fresh corn on the cob and fresh tomato sandwiches with fresh cucumber and fried zuchinni. a rather healthy lunch if I do say so myself.
> 
> My word you have been busy. I think its a lovely idea that your family will spruce your place up while you are away.
> Also, i am sure you are not anal!! LOL
> Take care...


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> you should bake it right before the inspection.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire

thewren said:


> it's really hard being "right" all the time.
> 
> sam
> 
> lololol


Perhaps that is why it is 'left' to Julie to be correct ! Lol lol lol


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> I had an ultra sound on my shoulder today -- I heard them talking that it was an inflamed 'bursa' so will have to look it up. Whatever it is it hurts! I hope that some sort of treatment Physio rather than medications might help.
> 
> It didn't hurt my shoulder to do the following thread painted abstract from a manipulated photo.
> 
> I fooled around with photo shop this afternoon -- first time in years (forgot most of what i knew). I had a picture of a humming bird and trees and
> manipulated,then printed it on fabric - then thread painted it. First time I have used my sewing machine for months - then only twice in the past 4 years. I had done the same one before and liked it -- here it is. Each time you change it it changes the appearance completely. fun to do -- it is a mindless project in some ways. Abstracts don't 'talk' to me - they are just color mixes which I like to try to make as attractive as possible. I took an art course at the College of art ( lasted two classes). The teacher was into abstracts and 'read so much into each student's work -- I antagonized her as I told her they were lines, circles and squares of different colors in my opinion and not with any deep meaning - I didn't make myself very popular with her. She was about 22 and knew everything"
> 
> I am slowly getting the urge to do some thread painting - and that is thanks in many ways to the Tea Party members who have been so happy with my work.
> 
> I hope you like what i managed to do today. I am not usually into abstracts but I rather like the colors i this one.


Its beautiful Shirley! Good luck with the treatment of the burser.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> I just found this little story in my files- I have been sorting out 'stuff' this past two weeks. I thought it might be something that speaks to some of us:
> 
> it expresses how I feel - (the older we get the more we realize that life is short, so ENJOY)
> 
> Designer here - to me the Tea Party is like Chocolate - enjoy every minute with our friends - and treasure each visit .- enjoy our families and treasure each person, enjoy our beautiful and treasure each view. Life is wonderful, treasure every moment.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: What a great story, thanks for sharing


----------



## sugarsugar

dollyclaire said:


> Perhaps that is why it is 'left' to Julie to be correct ! Lol lol lol


LOL. YES!!! LOL.. I think she gotcha Sam !


----------



## jheiens

dollyclaire said:


> Perhaps that is why it is 'left' to Julie to be correct ! Lol lol lol


Oh, gee, this is beginning to sound like a roomful of fifth-graders with a bad joke stuck in the collective brain, people. lololol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> It was the same with my mum, Kate, she developed vascular dementia after a stroke. The symptoms seemed pretty much the same as Alzheimer's, and it was very hard to deal with. She was so unhappy and so confused, there really seemed nothing we could do to relieve the distress.
> 
> To all those currently dealing with such issues, I can only say, do what you can for your loved one, but don't lose sight of your own needs - you will not help them by ruining your own health.


In my experience, these other forms of Dementia seem to involve more awareness of what the person is losing- certainly my Mum had what they called Multi infarc Dementia (which I see is also known as Vascular Dementia) as did my Step-Mother. Fale has Korsakof's Syndrome, and both Mum and Fale were aware of forgetting and being in muddles, both have had moments of startling awareness. I have not had close experience with anyone diagnosed as having Alzheimers, which I understand is the cruelest form. All involve a long and sad farewell for those closest to the sufferer...
It is hard when it is the person you had thought would be with you in to your own old age.


----------



## Lurker 2

A new photo taken by Andrew Spencer from FB, Inland from Kaikoura- this is very typical of that coast.

nearly mid night here- time to go back to bed.


----------



## sassafras123

Nicho, welcome to KTP, love your sense of humor.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker
It is hard when it is the person you had thought would be with you in to your own old age.[/quote said:


> I do agree that there is a special sadness when the person involved is one's partner and you are robbed of those years when you had planned so much together. In the case of a parent, we always have the expectation that we will lose them at some point, and, cruel as this particular way of loosing them is, it is still up to a point, part of the natural order of things. When it is an otherwise healthy person with whom you had hoped to spend the rest of your life, it is an especially painful loss.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I don't know if there's a set age--my first walked at 10 1/2 months, then the second at 14 months. The younger two were both right at a year old when they started. The oldest did a lot of things early--I always told her not to be in such a hurry, because I couldn't keep up with her. lol


My older boy (Luke's daddy) didn't walk until he was 13 months, but he had been 'walking' around the furniture for weeks, just too canny (cautious) to let go! His brother walked at 10 months - possibly because anything his big brother could do he could do too!


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> I had an ultra sound on my shoulder today -- I heard them talking that it was an inflamed 'bursa' so will have to look it up. Whatever it is it hurts! I hope that some sort of treatment Physio rather than medications might help.
> 
> It didn't hurt my shoulder to do the following thread painted abstract from a manipulated photo.
> 
> I fooled around with photo shop this afternoon -- first time in years (forgot most of what i knew). I had a picture of a humming bird and trees and
> manipulated,then printed it on fabric - then thread painted it. First time I have used my sewing machine for months - then only twice in the past 4 years. I had done the same one before and liked it -- here it is. Each time you change it it changes the appearance completely. fun to do -- it is a mindless project in some ways. Abstracts don't 'talk' to me - they are just color mixes which I like to try to make as attractive as possible. I took an art course at the College of art ( lasted two classes). The teacher was into abstracts and 'read so much into each student's work -- I antagonized her as I told her they were lines, circles and squares of different colors in my opinion and not with any deep meaning - I didn't make myself very popular with her. She was about 22 and knew everything"
> 
> I am slowly getting the urge to do some thread painting - and that is thanks in many ways to the Tea Party members who have been so happy with my work.
> 
> I hope you like what i managed to do today. I am not usually into abstracts but I rather like the colors i this one.


The colours in that are lovely, Shirley. It makes me think of water flowing around rocks. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> That's pretty much the story of my growing up. With 6 brothers and me (the older 4 were already out of the house), I had to learn to move quickly!! Thankfully, three of the brothers were younger than me and I could out grab them until they were about 13.


My mother was one of four kids and she said their motto was, "First done helps their neighbour!"


----------



## KateB

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone


Hi PJ! Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Managed a few pages, now to take my new migraine back to bed!
> 
> I think someone jsut mentioned chasing up family history- and I have an ad for ancestory.com


Not another one! Poor you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I really don't see how you can eat food at 5am - really - coffee maybe - but then I shouldn't worry - I am never going to have that problem. rotflmao
> 
> sam


When I wake up, I'm hungry....soon as I get my shower and dress, I eat and have my 1st cup of coffee. I guess all those years getting up early so I could walk and exercise before work got my body into the habit of waking up early...wish I could sleep later!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> AZsticks/Sandi is home and resting. Everything went well today.she will fill you all in later when she gets on.
> 
> Pontuf


Thanks for the update. Glad everything went well for Sandi!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Gs trashed me at checkers yesterday and now Mr P is teaching him how to play chess.
> We are off to Brooklands museum today whichi is all full of cars, buses and planes, including Concord. I shall take my knitting and hopefully find a quiet corner to sit and knit (some hope).
> 
> Wishing you all health, peace ande happiness.
> 
> Photos for today....


A lovely border! :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann

Shirley, I love that story! It is amazing that the older we get, the more free we can feel. It is so liberating not to feel that we MUST live up to Others' expectations of us. Very reminiscent (that isn't spelled right) of the poem "I shall wear purple".


----------



## KateB

siouxann said:


> Shirley, I love that story! It is amazing that the older we get, the more free we can feel. It is so liberating not to feel that we MUST live up to Others' expectations of us. Very reminiscent (that isn't spelled right) of the poem "I shall wear purple".


Your spelling's spot on!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I had an ultra sound on my shoulder today -- I heard them talking that it was an inflamed 'bursa' so will have to look it up. Whatever it is it hurts! I hope that some sort of treatment Physio rather than medications might help.
> 
> It didn't hurt my shoulder to do the following thread painted abstract from a manipulated photo.
> 
> I fooled around with photo shop this afternoon -- first time in years (forgot most of what i knew). I had a picture of a humming bird and trees and
> manipulated,then printed it on fabric - then thread painted it. First time I have used my sewing machine for months - then only twice in the past 4 years. I had done the same one before and liked it -- here it is. Each time you change it it changes the appearance completely. fun to do -- it is a mindless project in some ways. Abstracts don't 'talk' to me - they are just color mixes which I like to try to make as attractive as possible. I took an art course at the College of art ( lasted two classes). The teacher was into abstracts and 'read so much into each student's work -- I antagonized her as I told her they were lines, circles and squares of different colors in my opinion and not with any deep meaning - I didn't make myself very popular with her. She was about 22 and knew everything"
> 
> I am slowly getting the urge to do some thread painting - and that is thanks in many ways to the Tea Party members who have been so happy with my work.
> 
> I hope you like what i managed to do today. I am not usually into abstracts but I rather like the colors i this one.


Just to let you know if the dr. didn't mention it, the Bursa can be removed. I had one in my left hip that gave me fits for several years and finally found an orthopedist who told me it could be removed with no ill effects. Best thing I ever did!!
Love your abstract thread painting...although abstracts do NOT appeal to me either so far as what they mean....I'm like you...it's just different colors in different lines, etc. The color combinations are what appeals to me. I really should start learning color knitting! I know there's a closed workshop so if I ever finish all these things I have planned, I'm going to check it out.
Bless you for the workshops...so nice to know I can find info about ways to do things that I would never attempt on my own!
Good luck with the shoulder.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> So sorry you are sick. I'm fighting off a cold and yes, it sucks. I know Lurker had a cold too. Hope you get better real soon so you can enjoy what nice weather we are having. Healing Wishes coming your way!!!!


She has an earache and sore throat.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I just found this little story in my files- I have been sorting out 'stuff' this past two weeks. I thought it might be something that speaks to some of us:
> 
> it expresses how I feel - (the older we get the more we realize that life is short, so ENJOY)
> 
> "One day I had a date for lunch with friends. Mae, a little old 'blue hair' about 80 years old, came along with them---all in all, a pleasant bunch
> 
> . When the menus were presented, we ordered salads, sandwiches, and soups, except for Mae who said, 'Ice Cream, please. Two scoops, chocolate.'
> 
> I wasn't sure my ears heard right, and the others were aghast.
> 
> 'Along with heated apple pie,' Mae added, completely unabashed.
> 
> We tried to act quite nonchalant, as if people did this all the time
> 
> But when our orders were brought out, I didn't enjoy mine.
> 
> I couldn't take my eyes off Mae as her pie a-la-mode went down.
> 
> The other ladies showed dismay. They ate their lunches silently and frowned.
> 
> The next time I went out to eat, I called and invited Mae. I lunched on white meat tuna. She ordered a parfait.
> 
> I smiled. She asked if she amused me.I answered, 'Yes, you do, but also you confuse me.
> How come you order rich desserts, while I feel I must be sensible?
> 
> She laughed and said, with wanton mirth, 'I'm tasting all that is possible.
> 
> I try to eat the food I need, and do the things I should.
> 
> But life's so short, my friend, I hate missing out on something good.
> 
> This year I realized how old I was. (She grinned) I haven't been this old before.
> '
> 'So, before I die, I've got to try those things that for years I had ignored.
> 
> I haven't smelled all the flowers yet.
> 
> There are too many books I haven't read.
> 
> There's more fudge sundaes to wolf down and kites to be flown overhead.
> 
> There are many malls I haven't shopped.
> 
> I've not laughed at all the jokes.
> 
> I've missed a lot of Broadway hits and potato chips and cokes.
> 
> I want to wade again in water and feel ocean spray on my face.
> 
> I want to sit in a country church once more and thank God for His grace
> 
> I want peanut butter every day spread on my morning toast.
> 
> I want un-timed long distance calls to the folks I love the most.
> 
> I haven't cried at all the movies yet, or walked in the morning rain.
> 
> I need to feel wind in my hair.
> 
> So, if I choose to have dessert, instead of having dinner, then should I die before night fall, I'd say I died a winner,
> because I missed out on nothing.
> 
> I filled my heart's desire. I had that final chocolate mousse before my life expired.'
> 
> With that, I called the waitress over.. 'I've changed my mind, ' I said. 'I want what she is having, only add some more whipped cream!'
> 
> Be mindful that happiness isn't based on possessions, power, or prestige, but on relationships with people we love and respect. Remember that while money talks,
> CHOCOLATE SINGS!"
> 
> Designer here - to me the Tea Party is like Chocolate - enjoy every minute with our friends - and treasure each visit .- enjoy our families and treasure each person, enjoy our beautiful and treasure each view. Life is wonderful, treasure every moment.


That is a good story, thank you for sharing, :-D


----------



## jknappva

Designer here - to me the Tea Party is like Chocolate - enjoy every minute with our friends - and treasure each visit .- enjoy our families and treasure each person, enjoy our beautiful and treasure each view. Life is wonderful, treasure every moment.[/quote]

That is great,Shirley. At my age, I've come to the same conclusion...I'm not quite 80 yet, (remember I said I was fast closing on your age!! LOL!) but I may not reach it so I'm enjoying everything I can. I know I'm not going to live forever, but doggone it, I'm going to enjoy life while I'm here.
And, of course, I feel the same way about the Tea Party as you do....our virtual family that I treasure every day!
God bless.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## siouxann

Angora1 said:


> I always liked straight needles but now that they have improved the cables and they are so flexible I use only circulars or dpns. I used to knit like Martina with one needle sticking out from under my arm. I was a thrower then and now with circulars I am knitting continental and occasionally throw. Never thought I would like circulars but the new ones are just great. Love the interchangeable ones I got in Defiance at the LYS!!!!


For over 50 years I have knit with straights, one needle tucked under my arm. I find it very difficult to try to make the change to circs. I keep trying to put that short little stubby needle under my arm, and it just doesn't work! (Can't imagine why!?!?!) I watch Eunny Jong every day on TV and she just flies on her circs. It's rather intimidating to watch her.


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone


Hey, there!! How long before school starts? Have you got your own tattoo yet!!?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I'm sick it sucks


I'm sorry,....and yes, being sick does suck!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> So sorry you are sick. I'm fighting off a cold and yes, it sucks. I know Lurker had a cold too. Hope you get better real soon so you can enjoy what nice weather we are having. Healing Wishes coming your way!!!!


DITTO!


----------



## NanaCaren

Some of the most amazing street art I've seen.

http://www.streetartutopia.com/?p=10554/


----------



## Designer1234

pammie1234 said:


> Shirley, I looked on the Workshop home page for the Drop Leaf Shawlette but couldn't find it. I'm hoping that it is not up yet. Otherwise, I'm more confused than I thought!


I will open an information topic today on the same section as the TP is on -and open the actual workshop on the 24, as it starts on the 25.

The information as to how to find the pattern will be on the information topic. She is giving a 25% off price so it won't be expensive. I will announce the link here today once I have it set up. I think it is such a pretty shawlette.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Gs trashed me at checkers yesterday and now Mr P is teaching him how to play chess.
> We are off to Brooklands museum today whichi is all full of cars, buses and planes, including Concord. I shall take my knitting and hopefully find a quiet corner to sit and knit (some hope).
> 
> Wishing you all health, peace ande happiness.
> 
> Photos for today....


Have my coffee, flowers are beautiful, the start of a good day. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Gs trashed me at checkers yesterday and now Mr P is teaching him how to play chess.
> We are off to Brooklands museum today whichi is all full of cars, buses and planes, including Concord. I shall take my knitting and hopefully find a quiet corner to sit and knit (some hope).
> 
> Wishing you all health, peace ande happiness.
> 
> Photos for today....


The museum sounds delightful, one to put on my list if Grant lets me bring the grandsons along with me one time.

Love the lavender one of my all time favorite scents. Seems to sooth the nerves. The boarder is looking very nice. Hmm may have to do something similar to replace the garden I have just taken out.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> A new photo taken by Andrew Spencer from FB, Inland from Kaikoura- this is very typical of that coast.
> 
> nearly mid night here- time to go back to bed.


Lovely photo, glad you pass them on for all to admire.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> A new photo taken by Andrew Spencer from FB, Inland from Kaikoura- this is very typical of that coast.
> 
> nearly mid night here- time to go back to bed.


WOW :shock: lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> When I wake up, I'm hungry....soon as I get my shower and dress, I eat and have my 1st cup of coffee. I guess all those years getting up early so I could walk and exercise before work got my body into the habit of waking up early...wish I could sleep later!!
> Junek


I know what you mean about not being able to sleep in. I am usually up hours before everyone else. I have slept in the past couple days though.


----------



## NanaCaren

Coffee is rather late, I thought I had posted it already. 
A sweet to go with it, one I posted quite a while back.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> She has an earache and sore throat.


So sorry Jamie is feeling so miserable...does school start soon? I know she doesn't want to miss the first days!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A new photo taken by Andrew Spencer from FB, Inland from Kaikoura- this is very typical of that coast.
> 
> nearly mid night here- time to go back to bed.


SOO beautiful!! Thanks for posting that, Julie!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> So sorry Jamie is feeling so miserable...does school start soon? I know she doesn't want to miss the first days!
> JuneK


She gets ear infections a lot, tiny ear canals. She starts on the 26th and is very excited about it. She will go to school even in if she has to drag herself to class, at least last year she did.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Well Sam, colors colors colors! I will tell you about the most colorful house I had painted for us. Hot pink living room. Orange sherbet hallways. Cream kitchen & dining room. Purple lilac master bedroom. Baby blue son's bedroom. Off white ivory spare bedroom. Baby blue basement. *sigh* loved that house! I painted one living room a bright Kelly green in one house we lived in. lol, live a little is what I recommend! If you want a jungle mural on your bedroom walls, then go for it! If you want the moon and the big dipper painted on your bedroom ceiling, then sweet dreams for you and Hickory! lol, hot steaming roast chicken mural for your kitchen/dining room! ahhhhhh, yes, and wool stash yarn balls for your your living room mural! Zoe


When my boys were young i painted a picture of a rodeo rider on a bucking bronc on their bedroom wall.
They loved it!!
I had a lavender kitchen!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Gs trashed me at checkers yesterday and now Mr P is teaching him how to play chess.
> We are off to Brooklands museum today whichi is all full of cars, buses and planes, including Concord. I shall take my knitting and hopefully find a quiet corner to sit and knit (some hope).
> 
> Wishing you all health, peace ande happiness.
> 
> Photos for today....


Thanks for my morning 'fix'...love the colors of your border. I love the color of the lavender but am one of very few people who can NOT stand the smell of lavender!!
Hope you can find a quiet corner seat to knit!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- I just opened the information thread on this section for the

Drop leaf shawlette with Tamara Ell - I have also posted the link where you can find out about the pattern. I think this is a good one! I hope you will join us - She says it is not a difficult pattern and she is going to be there to help. She is a Canadian and from Calgary so I am pleased she will be there for this workshop.

Here is the link to the information thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-193844-1.html#3817961

Here is the link for information as to how to obtain the pattern

http://mustbethecrazys.blogspot.ca/2013/08/join-drop-leaf-shawletter-kal-on.html


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee is rather late, I thought I had posted it already.
> A sweet to go with it, one I posted quite a while back.


Yum!! ready for my mid-morning snack after seeing that!
JuneK


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Gs trashed me at checkers yesterday and now Mr P is teaching him how to play chess.
> We are off to Brooklands museum today whichi is all full of cars, buses and planes, including Concord. I shall take my knitting and hopefully find a quiet corner to sit and knit (some hope).
> 
> Wishing you all health, peace ande happiness.
> 
> Photos for today....


Lovely photos again this morning, Purple.


----------



## pammie1234

Designer1234 said:


> I will open an information topic today on the same section as the TP is on -and open the actual workshop on the 24, as it starts on the 25.
> 
> The information as to how to find the pattern will be on the information topic. She is giving a 25% off price so it won't be expensive. I will announce the link here today once I have it set up. I think it is such a pretty shawlette.


Thanks, Shirley, I'll be looking for it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> It was awesome. I think there were fewer vendor booths, but more people attending. The knitting with beads class was awesome. I have the bracelet 3/4 done and I'll post a picture of it as soon as I finish the clasp. The class was taught by Betsy Hershberg who wrote the book Betsy's Beads. My SIL and I walked the market and met some of the other local KP'ers while there. We hope to be able to go for more events next year including the opening fashion show and the closing student fashion show.


What fun. The course you took sounds like one I would take and want to. So lovely that you were able to meet up with KP'ers too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

dollyclaire said:


> Perhaps that is why it is 'left' to Julie to be correct ! Lol lol lol


lol, here is a Johnny Cash song. The One on the Right is on the Left. Enjoy! It is funny. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I do agree that there is a special sadness when the person involved is one's partner and you are robbed of those years when you had planned so much together. In the case of a parent, we always have the expectation that we will lose them at some point, and, cruel as this particular way of loosing them is, it is still up to a point, part of the natural order of things. When it is an otherwise healthy person with whom you had hoped to spend the rest of your life, it is an especially painful loss.


But sadly happening to many more of us...


----------



## Cashmeregma

dollyclaire wrote:
Perhaps that is why it is 'left' to Julie to be correct ! Lol lol lol



5mmdpns said:


> lol, here is a Johnny Cash song. The One on the Right is on the Left. Enjoy! It is funny. Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good to start out with some humor.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm meeting my son for lunch today.    Taking him to a restaurant high on a hill overlooking Canandaigua Lake. So beautiful.


----------



## gottastch

Good morning!

I just found out that dear MIL is at a doctor appt., as we speak, with the same problem she was in the hospital for only two weeks ago! Don't think she will be able to heal herself and then have the bowel resection when she wished...might be more of a situation that dear Dreamweaver has been dealing with. We aren't supposed to know - found out from dear MIL's sister  I'm sure we will hear something later...one way or the other.

Carol, my "stitching partner in crime" girlfriend (our husbands were roommates in college together) are going to go to BARS tomorrow...can't wait!!!!

PurpleFi, love that lavender and all your photos!

Shirley, your thread painting is beyond words...you should definitely get that sewing machine out again...when the spirit moves you. From all the photos, it must be something that you once dearly loved to do and I hope that by being able to talk about things, you can pick up where you left off and continue to create these beautiful pieces of fiber art!!!!!!!

As for me, I think I've finally finished dear niece's last gift! The Amish Puzzle Ball was met with such good reviews that I thought maybe another toy would be in order so looked through my patterns and found some finger puppets. Here is the link:

http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-toys-knitting-patterns1.htm

Here are my results...my farmer's overalls are a little askew...just need to pull his clothes into order


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> When I wake up, I'm hungry....soon as I get my shower and dress, I eat and have my 1st cup of coffee. I guess all those years getting up early so I could walk and exercise before work got my body into the habit of waking up early...wish I could sleep later!!
> Junek


I found those early hours excellent for complex knitting- a brew warms the tummy, and seems to help warm the fingers- a little something to eat helps too- know of course- first up is KP! If I am in bed around 8 p.m., 3 a.m., is not unreasonable to start the day. That is seven hours of rest. The neighbourhood is quieter too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I just found out that dear MIL is at a doctor appt., as we speak, with the same problem she was in the hospital for only two weeks ago! Don't think she will be able to heal herself and then have the bowel resection when she wished...might be more of a situation that dear Dreamweaver has been dealing with. We aren't supposed to know - found out from dear MIL's sister  I'm sure we will hear something later...one way or the other.
> 
> Carol, my "stitching partner in crime" girlfriend (our husbands were roommates in college together) are going to go to BARS tomorrow...can't wait!!!!
> 
> PurpleFi, love that lavender and all your photos!
> 
> Shirley, your thread painting is beyond words...you should definitely get that sewing machine out again...when the spirit moves you. From all the photos, it must be something that you once dearly loved to do and I hope that by being able to talk about things, you can pick up where you left off and continue to create these beautiful pieces of fiber art!!!!!!!
> 
> As for me, I think I've finally finished dear niece's last gift! The Amish Puzzle Ball was met with such good reviews that I thought maybe another toy would be in order so looked through my patterns and found some finger puppets. Here is the link:
> 
> http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-toys-knitting-patterns1.htm
> 
> Here are my results...my farmer's overalls are a little askew...just need to pull his clothes into order


Those finger puppets are so adorable. Great Job.

Is BARS for drinking? LOL That's what I'm thinking but the way it is said makes me wonder if it is something else. Sure it will be fun whatever it is.

So sorry to hear about MIL. Being in touch with people all over the world shows us that we do have much more than knitting in common with one another. The pain and suffering and the joys, but also the support. Sending you hugs, love and healing wishes for your MIL. I do hope Dreamweaver is ok.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely photo, glad you pass them on for all to admire.


thanks- and to Patches too!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I found those early hours excellent for complex knitting- a brew warms the tummy, and seems to help warm the fingers- a little something to eat helps too- know of course- first up is KP! If I am in bed around 8 p.m., 3 a.m., is not unreasonable to start the day. That is seven hours of rest. The neighbourhood is quieter too.


When I have insomnia, I enjoy the peace and quiet time.

Morning Julie!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> In my experience, these other forms of Dementia seem to involve more awareness of what the person is losing- certainly my Mum had what they called Multi infarc Dementia (which I see is also known as Vascular Dementia) as did my Step-Mother. Fale has Korsakof's Syndrome, and both Mum and Fale were aware of forgetting and being in muddles, both have had moments of startling awareness. I have not had close experience with anyone diagnosed as having Alzheimers, which I understand is the cruelest form. All involve a long and sad farewell for those closest to the sufferer...
> It is hard when it is the person you had thought would be with you in to your own old age.


Oh Julie, yes, so sad. Big Hugs to you dear friend.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> When I have insomnia, I enjoy the peace and quiet time.
> 
> Morning Julie!!!!


Morning! Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## KateB

This Peacock butterfly was just sitting on our lawn this afternoon. While I had the camera out I took some flower pics too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> And (((((((((hugs))))))))))) right back at you. This tea party is such a supportive, loving and understanding group!


Morning to Australia!!

Oh dear, I'd better finish getting ready before son gets here. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> This Peacock butterfly was just sitting on our lawn this afternoon. While I had the camera out I took some flower pics too.


Sooooo beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I just found out that dear MIL is at a doctor appt., as we speak, with the same problem she was in the hospital for only two weeks ago! Don't think she will be able to heal herself and then have the bowel resection when she wished...might be more of a situation that dear Dreamweaver has been dealing with. We aren't supposed to know - found out from dear MIL's sister  I'm sure we will hear something later...one way or the other.
> 
> Carol, my "stitching partner in crime" girlfriend (our husbands were roommates in college together) are going to go to BARS tomorrow...can't wait!!!!
> 
> PurpleFi, love that lavender and all your photos!
> 
> Shirley, your thread painting is beyond words...you should definitely get that sewing machine out again...when the spirit moves you. From all the photos, it must be something that you once dearly loved to do and I hope that by being able to talk about things, you can pick up where you left off and continue to create these beautiful pieces of fiber art!!!!!!!
> 
> As for me, I think I've finally finished dear niece's last gift! The Amish Puzzle Ball was met with such good reviews that I thought maybe another toy would be in order so looked through my patterns and found some finger puppets. Here is the link:
> 
> http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-toys-knitting-patterns1.htm
> 
> Here are my results...my farmer's overalls are a little askew...just need to pull his clothes into order


Have bookmarked the page for the link- thank you!
Sorry to hear of MIL's plight.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Morning to Australia!!
> 
> Oh dear, I'd better finish getting ready before son gets here. :shock:


It is only 1-30 a.m., EST for Australia- remember my early hours- and 2 hours ahead, Darowil is still in Yesterday!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> This Peacock butterfly was just sitting on our lawn this afternoon. While I had the camera out I took some flower pics too.


My spring flowers got chomped by an enthusiastic weed eater, I am hoping a few may re-appear, beautiful flowers, Kate!
ditto for the butterfly- we don't get many butterflies- just monarchs and the dreaded white cabbage butterfly.


----------



## gottastch

Angora1 said:


> Those finger puppets are so adorable. Great Job.
> 
> Is BARS for drinking? LOL That's what I'm thinking but the way it is said makes me wonder if it is something else. Sure it will be fun whatever it is.
> 
> So sorry to hear about MIL. Being in touch with people all over the world shows us that we do have much more than knitting in common with one another. The pain and suffering and the joys, but also the support. Sending you hugs, love and healing wishes for your MIL. I do hope Dreamweaver is ok.


It is a bakery with yummy treats...cmaliza's friend (along with the friend's daughter) own it and are fantastic knitters as well. I'm supposed to tell them "Carol sent us" and see what the reaction is...can't wait


----------



## Designer1234

*There is a new link with information as to how to get the pattern for the drop leaf shawlette if you tried her blog and didn't get the info.

go to : http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-193860-1.html#3818474*

She is giving us a special deal and I think it is going to be a worthwhile class


----------



## iamsam

i just received this from trisha (wingsofthedove) and thought you would like to know so the knitting tea party prayer circle can swing into action. sam

Hello Sam:
You haven't seen me posting much so I thought I'd just PM you to fill you in.
There really isn't much to tell except that I am more frightened than I have ever been in my life.

I have lately been having trouble catching my breath at at time am quite breathless and severely dizzy. The doctor felt that my hiatus hernia had gotten bigger and the result was pressure up on my lungs and sent me for a barium swallow test. It showed not only a very large hernia but a tumor or growth in my esophagus. I became very weak and ended up finding out that I am severely dehydrated and anemic.
The dizziness was no- positional vertigo and the doctor was able to do a manoeuver that moved the crystals in the ear and a few days later it was gone.

It has been determined that I am bleeding from this growth and that is why my hemoglobin is so very low.

On Friday, I am going to the hospital in London Ontario to have an upper GI endoscopic examination. I am told that a biopsy sample will be taken at that time. Then. I guess: I wait in terror for the results.

I turned 70 about a week ago and although I have had a few health problems through my life (hysterectomy at 32 and heart surgery 11years ago) I have always felt in control. Now, I am at a complete loss and so afraid.

Thank you so much for your care and concern. I do appreciate it and I will send you a note to tell you the results when you're back from your trip.

Please pray for me.

Trisha


----------



## sassafras123

Trisha, healing energy your way. I am returning to health after ten days in Hosp.. From ulcerative colitis so serious I had five NDEs. I know the fears of loss of control of body, illness, even mind. Be kind to yiuself, see if you can't sit out in natture or whatever nourishes you daily. You are not alone.


----------



## iamsam

that's abstract for sure - can't find the hummingbird - instead of where is waldo we could play where is the hummingbird. lol lovely work Shirley - i do like the texture the different threads give.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I had an ultra sound on my shoulder today -- I heard them talking that it was an inflamed 'bursa' so will have to look it up. Whatever it is it hurts! I hope that some sort of treatment Physio rather than medications might help.
> 
> It didn't hurt my shoulder to do the following thread painted abstract from a manipulated photo.
> 
> I fooled around with photo shop this afternoon -- first time in years (forgot most of what i knew). I had a picture of a humming bird and trees and
> manipulated,then printed it on fabric - then thread painted it. First time I have used my sewing machine for months - then only twice in the past 4 years. I had done the same one before and liked it -- here it is. Each time you change it it changes the appearance completely. fun to do -- it is a mindless project in some ways. Abstracts don't 'talk' to me - they are just color mixes which I like to try to make as attractive as possible. I took an art course at the College of art ( lasted two classes). The teacher was into abstracts and 'read so much into each student's work -- I antagonized her as I told her they were lines, circles and squares of different colors in my opinion and not with any deep meaning - I didn't make myself very popular with her. She was about 22 and knew everything"
> 
> I am slowly getting the urge to do some thread painting - and that is thanks in many ways to the Tea Party members who have been so happy with my work.
> 
> I hope you like what i managed to do today. I am not usually into abstracts but I rather like the colors i this one.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> i just received this from trisha (wingsofthedove) and thought you would like to know so the knitting tea party prayer circle can swing into action. sam
> 
> Hello Sam:
> You haven't seen me posting much so I thought I'd just PM you to fill you in.
> There really isn't much to tell except that I am more frightened than I have ever been in my life.
> 
> I have lately been having trouble catching my breath at at time am quite breathless and severely dizzy. The doctor felt that my hiatus hernia had gotten bigger and the result was pressure up on my lungs and sent me for a barium swallow test. It showed not only a very large hernia but a tumor or growth in my esophagus. I became very weak and ended up finding out that I am severely dehydrated and anemic.
> The dizziness was no- positional vertigo and the doctor was able to do a manoeuver that moved the crystals in the ear and a few days later it was gone.
> 
> It has been determined that I am bleeding from this growth and that is why my hemoglobin is so very low.
> 
> On Friday, I am going to the hospital in London Ontario to have an upper GI endoscopic examination. I am told that a biopsy sample will be taken at that time. Then. I guess: I wait in terror for the results.
> 
> I turned 70 about a week ago and although I have had a few health problems through my life (hysterectomy at 32 and heart surgery 11years ago) I have always felt in control. Now, I am at a complete loss and so afraid.
> 
> Thank you so much for your care and concern. I do appreciate it and I will send you a note to tell you the results when you're back from your trip.
> 
> Please pray for me.
> 
> Trisha


*Trisha you are in my heart and I hold you in my thoughts. 
Please know that you can vent your fear here any time you need to. We need to have a place where we can express when we are terrified or lonely or unhappy. Know I personally am thinking of you and praying for a good result. I know everyone of the Tea Party members feel exactly the same way. Please don't stop keeping us up to date - and don't be afraid to let us know if you need someone to talk to. We are with you*. Shirley


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dear Trisha, absolutely, we are here for you with prayers and love. Use us for support. It is good to get your feelings out and prayers don't hurt either.
Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for the reminder....Johnny was quite the musician!



5mmdpns said:


> lol, here is a Johnny Cash song. The One on the Right is on the Left. Enjoy! It is funny. Zoe


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee is rather late, I thought I had posted it already.
> A sweet to go with it, one I posted quite a while back.


OMG!!!! You have my mouth watering, was out early shopping ready for a cupa,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

good morning - for another eight minutes at least - gary just left to by some petrel for the mower so i have a few minutes here.

another warm sunny day - people are going to have to put up with my skinny torso while i mow. lol too warm for a shirt.

i will be in and out of here the rest of the week - have a ton of stuff that needs done before i leave - i need to pack all my books in boxes, and just do a general cleaning. guess they are going to paint while i am gone. Heidi does not like the lime with the yellow as i knew she wouldn't - now to come up with another color. i still want a color on the ceiling - maybe a very pale yellow - i am just tired of white. and i want the woodwork some color other than white. i suppose i could paint the woodwork a vivid bright yellow - that would certainly brighten things up. and paint the floor lime green. what do you think.

this is going to be a hectic week - the children all need shots before next Monday - Ayden and avery are going to the dentist in Toledo tomorrow - Wednesday bailee and the cheer leading troup she is in is going to perform at the defiance county fair. alexis is going for her driver's license today. the last minute chaos before the quiet of a school year with everyone gone all day. going to take some getting used to.

now to start catching up before gary gets home.

sam

oh - he is home - back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorry to hear about MIL...hope things work out for the best. Love the Farmer and his animals....I remember my Dad's bib overalls almost always askew...with the shirt hanging partly out....meant he was busy working hard.



gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I just found out that dear MIL is at a doctor appt., as we speak, with the same problem she was in the hospital for only two weeks ago! Don't think she will be able to heal herself and then have the bowel resection when she wished...might be more of a situation that dear Dreamweaver has been dealing with. We aren't supposed to know - found out from dear MIL's sister  I'm sure we will hear something later...one way or the other.
> 
> Carol, my "stitching partner in crime" girlfriend (our husbands were roommates in college together) are going to go to BARS tomorrow...can't wait!!!!
> 
> PurpleFi, love that lavender and all your photos!
> 
> Shirley, your thread painting is beyond words...you should definitely get that sewing machine out again...when the spirit moves you. From all the photos, it must be something that you once dearly loved to do and I hope that by being able to talk about things, you can pick up where you left off and continue to create these beautiful pieces of fiber art!!!!!!!
> 
> As for me, I think I've finally finished dear niece's last gift! The Amish Puzzle Ball was met with such good reviews that I thought maybe another toy would be in order so looked through my patterns and found some finger puppets. Here is the link:
> 
> http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-toys-knitting-patterns1.htm
> 
> Here are my results...my farmer's overalls are a little askew...just need to pull his clothes into order


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Dear Trisha, absolutely, we are here for you with prayers and love. Use us for support. It is good to get your feelings out and prayers don't hurt either.
> Hugs


Please add me in to this thought!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Trisha --- healing prayers and big hugs. Our arms are wrapped around you as you go through this...whatever the outcome of all the tests and treatments, we're here right beside you.



thewren said:


> i just received this from trisha (wingsofthedove) and thought you would like to know so the knitting tea party prayer circle can swing into action. sam
> 
> Hello Sam:
> You haven't seen me posting much so I thought I'd just PM you to fill you in.
> There really isn't much to tell except that I am more frightened than I have ever been in my life.
> 
> I have lately been having trouble catching my breath at at time am quite breathless and severely dizzy. The doctor felt that my hiatus hernia had gotten bigger and the result was pressure up on my lungs and sent me for a barium swallow test. It showed not only a very large hernia but a tumor or growth in my esophagus. I became very weak and ended up finding out that I am severely dehydrated and anemic.
> The dizziness was no- positional vertigo and the doctor was able to do a manoeuver that moved the crystals in the ear and a few days later it was gone.
> 
> It has been determined that I am bleeding from this growth and that is why my hemoglobin is so very low.
> 
> On Friday, I am going to the hospital in London Ontario to have an upper GI endoscopic examination. I am told that a biopsy sample will be taken at that time. Then. I guess: I wait in terror for the results.
> 
> I turned 70 about a week ago and although I have had a few health problems through my life (hysterectomy at 32 and heart surgery 11years ago) I have always felt in control. Now, I am at a complete loss and so afraid.
> 
> Thank you so much for your care and concern. I do appreciate it and I will send you a note to tell you the results when you're back from your trip.
> 
> Please pray for me.
> 
> Trisha


----------



## Patches39

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I just found out that dear MIL is at a doctor appt., as we speak, with the same problem she was in the hospital for only two weeks ago! Don't think she will be able to heal herself and then have the bowel resection when she wished...might be more of a situation that dear Dreamweaver has been dealing with. We aren't supposed to know - found out from dear MIL's sister  I'm sure we will hear something later...one way or the other.
> 
> Carol, my "stitching partner in crime" girlfriend (our husbands were roommates in college together) are going to go to BARS tomorrow...can't wait!!!!
> 
> PurpleFi, love that lavender and all your photos!
> 
> Shirley, your thread painting is beyond words...you should definitely get that sewing machine out again...when the spirit moves you. From all the photos, it must be something that you once dearly loved to do and I hope that by being able to talk about things, you can pick up where you left off and continue to create these beautiful pieces of fiber art!!!!!!!
> 
> As for me, I think I've finally finished dear niece's last gift! The Amish Puzzle Ball was met with such good reviews that I thought maybe another toy would be in order so looked through my patterns and found some finger puppets. Here is the link:
> 
> http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-toys-knitting-patterns1.htm
> 
> Here are my results...my farmer's overalls are a little askew...just need to pull his clothes into order


OH sooooo cute, you do great work,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> This Peacock butterfly was just sitting on our lawn this afternoon. While I had the camera out I took some flower pics too.


Thank you I love your flowers, :-D makes me happy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.jonathanadler.com/interior_design.php and click on the "other projects" link. You'll see some color schemes. The other links have some cool designs as well.

Sam, I hope this link works -- if not, just go to Google and put in virtual painting projects.

I like the colors schemes in #2, #3 and #4. You could stay with your yellow/gold them and then accent with the other colors. Sure will brighten things.


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> i just received this from trisha (wingsofthedove) and thought you would like to know so the knitting tea party prayer circle can swing into action. sam
> 
> Hello Sam:
> You haven't seen me posting much so I thought I'd just PM you to fill you in.
> There really isn't much to tell except that I am more frightened than I have ever been in my life.
> 
> I have lately been having trouble catching my breath at at time am quite breathless and severely dizzy. The doctor felt that my hiatus hernia had gotten bigger and the result was pressure up on my lungs and sent me for a barium swallow test. It showed not only a very large hernia but a tumor or growth in my esophagus. I became very weak and ended up finding out that I am severely dehydrated and anemic.
> The dizziness was no- positional vertigo and the doctor was able to do a manoeuver that moved the crystals in the ear and a few days later it was gone.
> 
> It has been determined that I am bleeding from this growth and that is why my hemoglobin is so very low.
> 
> On Friday, I am going to the hospital in London Ontario to have an upper GI endoscopic examination. I am told that a biopsy sample will be taken at that time. Then. I guess: I wait in terror for the results.
> 
> I turned 70 about a week ago and although I have had a few health problems through my life (hysterectomy at 32 and heart surgery 11years ago) I have always felt in control. Now, I am at a complete loss and so afraid.
> 
> Thank you so much for your care and concern. I do appreciate it and I will send you a note to tell you the results when you're back from your trip.
> 
> Please pray for me.
> 
> Trisha


Trisha, know that prayers are going up NOW, just know that your KTP, family is praying for you and your family, we know that waiting is the worst part, it's the not knowing that gets to you, but please know that you have us to lean on, we are always here for you. Much Love and. BIG HUG just for you my Sister. :-D


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> That it has been this year, full of wonderful dear friends, family of my heart right here on the KTP! All fill my days with joy just being here!!


Many many more years of fun and being joyful! Glad you had a lovely celebration! Tried to send you a card, but couldn't figure it out. The warm wishes are still there!
Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I'm meeting my son for lunch today.    Taking him to a restaurant high on a hill overlooking Canandaigua Lake. So beautiful.


I haven't been there in years. We lived for a few years in Syracuse and would go there sometime in the summer. It's a lovely spot! But I'm sure it's grown up a lot since that was many years ago. Progress moves on....
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

As for me, I think I've finally finished dear niece's last gift! The Amish Puzzle Ball was met with such good reviews that I thought maybe another toy would be in order so looked through my patterns and found some finger puppets. Here is the link:

http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-toys-knitting-patterns1.htm

Here are my results...my farmer's overalls are a little askew...just need to pull his clothes into order [/quote]

It's hard for a farmer to keep his overalls straight when working hard on the farm.
These are so cute
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I found those early hours excellent for complex knitting- a brew warms the tummy, and seems to help warm the fingers- a little something to eat helps too- know of course- first up is KP! If I am in bed around 8 p.m., 3 a.m., is not unreasonable to start the day. That is seven hours of rest. The neighbourhood is quieter too.


I find that I'm in bed early, too. There's nothing on tv to watch most nights and I'm ready for sleep...so like you said getting very early still give you a good night's rest.
Last night, every time I fell asleep the cats would wake me up...I finally closed the door to my daughter's room so her cat couldn't get out. Her cat hasn't learned to settle down at night like my cat does...that genetic nocturnal hunting is still guiding her!! LOL!
juneK
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> This Peacock butterfly was just sitting on our lawn this afternoon. While I had the camera out I took some flower pics too.


Thank you for those gorgeous pictures....lovely butterfly. wonder if we have them here. I don't think I've ever seen one! Love dahlias. I didn't realize until lately what lovely flowers they are.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> i just received this from trisha (wingsofthedove) and thought you would like to know so the knitting tea party prayer circle can swing into action. sam
> 
> Hello Sam:
> You haven't seen me posting much so I thought I'd just PM you to fill you in.
> There really isn't much to tell except that I am more frightened than I have ever been in my life.
> 
> I have lately been having trouble catching my breath at at time am quite breathless and severely dizzy. The doctor felt that my hiatus hernia had gotten bigger and the result was pressure up on my lungs and sent me for a barium swallow test. It showed not only a very large hernia but a tumor or growth in my esophagus. I became very weak and ended up finding out that I am severely dehydrated and anemic.
> The dizziness was no- positional vertigo and the doctor was able to do a manoeuver that moved the crystals in the ear and a few days later it was gone.
> 
> It has been determined that I am bleeding from this growth and that is why my hemoglobin is so very low.
> 
> On Friday, I am going to the hospital in London Ontario to have an upper GI endoscopic examination. I am told that a biopsy sample will be taken at that time. Then. I guess: I wait in terror for the results.
> 
> I turned 70 about a week ago and although I have had a few health problems through my life (hysterectomy at 32 and heart surgery 11years ago) I have always felt in control. Now, I am at a complete loss and so afraid.
> 
> Thank you so much for your care and concern. I do appreciate it and I will send you a note to tell you the results when you're back from your trip.
> 
> Please pray for me.
> 
> Trisha


Oh, Sam. Please tell Trisha that I will keep her in daily prayers. I can imagine how very frightened she is.
Please send her my hugs and best wishes.
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is one reason for my not being here very much recentlt. I did this as part of the Child's Ripple Sweater workshop. What took so long was finding time to hide al the ends I had and find 8 similiar buttons in our button colloction.


beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

. guess they are going to paint while i am gone. Heidi does not like the lime with the yellow as i knew she wouldn't - now to come up with another color. i still want a color on the ceiling - maybe a very pale yellow - i am just tired of white. and i want the woodwork some color other than white. i suppose i could paint the woodwork a vivid bright yellow - that would certainly brighten things up. and paint the floor lime green. what do you think.

this is going to be a hectic week - the children all need shots before next Monday - Ayden and avery are going to the dentist in Toledo tomorrow - Wednesday bailee and the cheer leading troup she is in is going to perform at the defiance county fair. alexis is going for her driver's license today. the last minute chaos before the quiet of a school year with everyone gone all day. going to take some getting used to.

now to start catching up before gary gets home.

sam

oh - he is home - back later.[/quote]

I don't see why Heidi won't let you have your bright, cheerful colors...after all, you're the one who will be living with them!!LOL!
One thing about your going shirtless, people don't HAVE to look at you...they should be paying attention to their driving!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> As for me, I think I've finally finished dear niece's last gift! The Amish Puzzle Ball was met with such good reviews that I thought maybe another toy would be in order so looked through my patterns and found some finger puppets. Here is the link:
> 
> http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-toys-knitting-patterns1.htm
> 
> Here are my results...my farmer's overalls are a little askew...just need to pull his clothes into order


Love the little finger puppets, Seth would love them. Have bookmarked the page to make later.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful photos....


KateB said:


> This Peacock butterfly was just sitting on our lawn this afternoon. While I had the camera out I took some flower pics too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Done Sam.

Trisha you are being engulfed by the wings of many prayer warriors and God is with you and will give you the strength you need to get through this challenge. We are collectively lifting you up for healing and peace. We love you Trisha.



thewren said:


> i just received this from trisha (wingsofthedove) and thought you would like to know so the knitting tea party prayer circle can swing into action. sam
> 
> Hello Sam:
> You haven't seen me posting much so I thought I'd just PM you to fill you in.
> There really isn't much to tell except that I am more frightened than I have ever been in my life.
> 
> I have lately been having trouble catching my breath at at time am quite breathless and severely dizzy. The doctor felt that my hiatus hernia had gotten bigger and the result was pressure up on my lungs and sent me for a barium swallow test. It showed not only a very large hernia but a tumor or growth in my esophagus. I became very weak and ended up finding out that I am severely dehydrated and anemic.
> The dizziness was no- positional vertigo and the doctor was able to do a manoeuver that moved the crystals in the ear and a few days later it was gone.
> 
> It has been determined that I am bleeding from this growth and that is why my hemoglobin is so very low.
> 
> On Friday, I am going to the hospital in London Ontario to have an upper GI endoscopic examination. I am told that a biopsy sample will be taken at that time. Then. I guess: I wait in terror for the results.
> 
> I turned 70 about a week ago and although I have had a few health problems through my life (hysterectomy at 32 and heart surgery 11years ago) I have always felt in control. Now, I am at a complete loss and so afraid.
> 
> Thank you so much for your care and concern. I do appreciate it and I will send you a note to tell you the results when you're back from your trip.
> 
> Please pray for me.
> 
> Trisha


----------



## Grannypeg

Trish, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated.

Peggy

uote=Designer1234]*Trisha you are in my heart and I hold you in my thoughts. 
Please know that you can vent your fear here any time you need to. We need to have a place where we can express when we are terrified or lonely or unhappy. Know I personally am thinking of you and praying for a good result. I know everyone of the Tea Party members feel exactly the same way. Please don't stop keeping us up to date - and don't be afraid to let us know if you need someone to talk to. We are with you*. Shirley[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> This Peacock butterfly was just sitting on our lawn this afternoon. While I had the camera out I took some flower pics too.


What a beautiful butterfly. the flowers are lovely too. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got back from doctor appointment a bit ago. Have surgery 9/16 to fuse 6 bones in my neck. Said there was extreme degeneration in the top 4 and moderate in the next two bones and would rather do all at once rather than have to go in a second time. Hmmmmmm.....no wonder I've been in pain. Said the PT will not fix the situation only give temporary relief which was what I was afraid of...too much degeneration has already occurred. Now to wait and see how much out of pocket this is going to be since new arrangements at doctors is that what insurance won't cover must be paid prior to the surgery. At least I've met my deductible. Already told them that if it isn't affordable and I can't finance then I'll have to postpone and eat pain killers. Do want to get it done in 2013 since starting in 2014 there will no longer be an out of pocket limit. Arrrgggg.


----------



## Sorlenna

Healing thoughts to Trisha, Shirley, Gwen, Darowil, Pjs, and anyone else in need...may light & love surround you.

My dad had his gall bladder surgery early this morning, all went well, and he is already home. I am so grateful.

Busy still here, did laundry this morning and need to take inventory again and see what else needs doing. I probably won't get here next week--will if I can!--but don't worry if you don't see me. After the holiday, things should settle a bit, if only for a week or two. And I hope it will turn out to be a good thing with all this busyness.


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> i just received this from trisha (wingsofthedove) and thought you would like to know so the knitting tea party prayer circle can swing into action. sam
> 
> Hello Sam:
> You haven't seen me posting much so I thought I'd just PM you to fill you in.
> There really isn't much to tell except that I am more frightened than I have ever been in my life.
> 
> I have lately been having trouble catching my breath at at time am quite breathless and severely dizzy. The doctor felt that my hiatus hernia had gotten bigger and the result was pressure up on my lungs and sent me for a barium swallow test. It showed not only a very large hernia but a tumor or growth in my esophagus. I became very weak and ended up finding out that I am severely dehydrated and anemic.
> The dizziness was no- positional vertigo and the doctor was able to do a manoeuver that moved the crystals in the ear and a few days later it was gone.
> 
> It has been determined that I am bleeding from this growth and that is why my hemoglobin is so very low.
> 
> On Friday, I am going to the hospital in London Ontario to have an upper GI endoscopic examination. I am told that a biopsy sample will be taken at that time. Then. I guess: I wait in terror for the results.
> 
> I turned 70 about a week ago and although I have had a few health problems through my life (hysterectomy at 32 and heart surgery 11years ago) I have always felt in control. Now, I am at a complete loss and so afraid.
> 
> Thank you so much for your care and concern. I do appreciate it and I will send you a note to tell you the results when you're back from your trip.
> 
> Please pray for me.
> 
> Trisha


Tricia - we haven't met before, I don't think, but I'm so sorry to hear of your problems. My thoughts and prayers are with you and I'm praying that the results of your tests will not be as bad as you fear. You have a wonderful bunch of people here at KTP to give you all the love and support you need, any time. Healing hugs coming your way ((xx))


----------



## Kathleendoris

My thoughts are with Tricia at this bleak moment in life. Who would not be scared in such circumstances? I have always enjoyed her postings and she seems to be a lady with a great deal of courage. May the news be good. She is already preparing herself for the worst, so let us all hope that her worst fears will not be realised.


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> This Peacock butterfly was just sitting on our lawn this afternoon. While I had the camera out I took some flower pics too.


The Peacock butterflies are lovely, aren't they? They used to be quite uncommon, at least around here, but these days, they seem to be about the only colourful butterflies we see. Lots of Cabbage Whites, of course, but I can't remember the last time I saw a Tortoiseshell or a Painted Lady, both of which used to be fairly common. On the plus side, the species we do see seem to have been abundant this year, so at least some butterflies seem to be thriving. It certainly brings a bit of life into the garden. We have also had a lot of Dragonflies this year, which is lovely, but very few Ladybirds, which is a bit more worrying.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> I am slowly getting the urge to do some thread painting - and that is thanks in many ways to the Tea Party members who have been so happy with my work.
> 
> I hope you like what i managed to do today. I am not usually into abstracts but I rather like the colors i this one.


~~~~~~~~~~~
We are also very glad you didn't get rid of your threads!
I like the colors on this one, too. You have the artistic Midas Touch! Glad we get to enjoy your gift!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Pontuf

Trisha

we are all here for you day and night. You are in our prayers.

XO
PONTUF



thewren said:


> i just received this from trisha (wingsofthedove) and thought you would like to know so the knitting tea party prayer circle can swing into action. sam
> 
> Hello Sam:
> You haven't seen me posting much so I thought I'd just PM you to fill you in.
> There really isn't much to tell except that I am more frightened than I have ever been in my life.
> 
> I have lately been having trouble catching my breath at at time am quite breathless and severely dizzy. The doctor felt that my hiatus hernia had gotten bigger and the result was pressure up on my lungs and sent me for a barium swallow test. It showed not only a very large hernia but a tumor or growth in my esophagus. I became very weak and ended up finding out that I am severely dehydrated and anemic.
> The dizziness was no- positional vertigo and the doctor was able to do a manoeuver that moved the crystals in the ear and a few days later it was gone.
> 
> It has been determined that I am bleeding from this growth and that is why my hemoglobin is so very low.
> 
> On Friday, I am going to the hospital in London Ontario to have an upper GI endoscopic examination. I am told that a biopsy sample will be taken at that time. Then. I guess: I wait in terror for the results.
> 
> I turned 70 about a week ago and although I have had a few health problems through my life (hysterectomy at 32 and heart surgery 11years ago) I have always felt in control. Now, I am at a complete loss and so afraid.
> 
> Thank you so much for your care and concern. I do appreciate it and I will send you a note to tell you the results when you're back from your trip.
> 
> Please pray for me.
> 
> Trisha


----------



## Spider

Trisha, you are not alone. It has to be scarey. But you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pontuf

Yes Shirley we are all so happy to see you back with your threads

You have such a gift!

XO
Pontuf

quote=cmaliza]~~~~~~~~~~~
We are also very glad you didn't get rid of your threads!
I like the colors on this one, too. You have the artistic Midas Touch! Glad we get to enjoy your gift!
Carol il/oh[/quote]


----------



## pammie1234

Trisha, Shirley, Gwen, Darowil, Pjs, please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> I just found this little story in my files- I have been sorting out 'stuff' this past two weeks. I thought it might be something that speaks to some of us:
> 
> it expresses how I feel - (the older we get the more we realize that life is short, so ENJOY)
> 
> "One day I had a date for lunch with friends. Mae, a little old 'blue hair' about 80 years old, came along with them---all in all, a pleasant bunch
> 
> . When the menus were presented, we ordered salads, sandwiches, and soups, except for Mae who said, 'Ice Cream, please. Two scoops, chocolate.'
> 
> I wasn't sure my ears heard right, and the others were aghast.
> 
> 'Along with heated apple pie,' Mae added, completely unabashed.
> 
> We tried to act quite nonchalant, as if people did this all the time
> 
> But when our orders were brought out, I didn't enjoy mine.
> 
> I couldn't take my eyes off Mae as her pie a-la-mode went down.
> 
> The other ladies showed dismay. They ate their lunches silently and frowned.
> 
> The next time I went out to eat, I called and invited Mae. I lunched on white meat tuna. She ordered a parfait.
> 
> I smiled. She asked if she amused me.I answered, 'Yes, you do, but also you confuse me.
> How come you order rich desserts, while I feel I must be sensible?
> 
> She laughed and said, with wanton mirth, 'I'm tasting all that is possible.
> 
> I try to eat the food I need, and do the things I should.
> 
> But life's so short, my friend, I hate missing out on something good.
> 
> This year I realized how old I was. (She grinned) I haven't been this old before.
> '
> 'So, before I die, I've got to try those things that for years I had ignored.
> 
> I haven't smelled all the flowers yet.
> 
> There are too many books I haven't read.
> 
> There's more fudge sundaes to wolf down and kites to be flown overhead.
> 
> There are many malls I haven't shopped.
> 
> I've not laughed at all the jokes.
> 
> I've missed a lot of Broadway hits and potato chips and cokes.
> 
> I want to wade again in water and feel ocean spray on my face.
> 
> I want to sit in a country church once more and thank God for His grace
> 
> I want peanut butter every day spread on my morning toast.
> 
> I want un-timed long distance calls to the folks I love the most.
> 
> I haven't cried at all the movies yet, or walked in the morning rain.
> 
> I need to feel wind in my hair.
> 
> So, if I choose to have dessert, instead of having dinner, then should I die before night fall, I'd say I died a winner,
> because I missed out on nothing.
> 
> I filled my heart's desire. I had that final chocolate mousse before my life expired.'
> 
> With that, I called the waitress over.. 'I've changed my mind, ' I said. 'I want what she is having, only add some more whipped cream!'
> 
> Be mindful that happiness isn't based on possessions, power, or prestige, but on relationships with people we love and respect. Remember that while money talks,
> CHOCOLATE SINGS!"
> 
> Designer here - to me the Tea Party is like Chocolate - enjoy every minute with our friends - and treasure each visit .- enjoy our families and treasure each person, enjoy our beautiful and treasure each view. Life is wonderful, treasure every moment.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thank yo for sharing that, Shirley. It really hit home with me! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I couldn't have said it any better. Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear about the need for back surgery. Definitely very painful!! Sending you prayers and hugs as you get ready for 9/16.

You are right on about the costs...your doctor should accept a payment plan. A good idea is to have the insurance company do a "predetermination of benefits" which will spell out exactly what the insurance pays, what the doctor's contracted rate is, and what your responsibility is...everything is negotiable; even payment plans.

Please be very careful about the pain pills...I've heard too many who have ended up with other severe problems due to them.



Gweniepooh said:


> Got back from doctor appointment a bit ago. Have surgery 9/16 to fuse 6 bones in my neck. Said there was extreme degeneration in the top 4 and moderate in the next two bones and would rather do all at once rather than have to go in a second time. Hmmmmmm.....no wonder I've been in pain. Said the PT will not fix the situation only give temporary relief which was what I was afraid of...too much degeneration has already occurred. Now to wait and see how much out of pocket this is going to be since new arrangements at doctors is that what insurance won't cover must be paid prior to the surgery. At least I've met my deductible. Already told them that if it isn't affordable and I can't finance then I'll have to postpone and eat pain killers. Do want to get it done in 2013 since starting in 2014 there will no longer be an out of pocket limit. Arrrgggg.


----------



## Bobglory

Trisha, sending prayers for healing and hugs you way. 

Gigi


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> I saw that too -- we always pull for the New Zealand boat. A friend of ours many years ago sailed for New Zealand on the around the world race. He was a volunteer fire fighter with Pat in the silverdale Fire Dept. that was in l972 or later.
> 
> It was scary when they fell overboard. We saw the accident and I wonder who won the 2nd day's race? Julie, do you know if the kiwi boat won? I hope so. They are the favorites I believe.
> 
> ps. I just saw Julie's post -- guess they lost. I will have to see if I can find the rest of the races. yeay New Zealand!


~~~~~~~
New Zealand won that race. Don't know what stage the whole competition is in.
Someone told me NZ is always a winner because almost all the crews are New Zealanders! :lol: :lol: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## Bobglory

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I just found out that dear MIL is at a doctor appt., as we speak, with the same problem she was in the hospital for only two weeks ago! Don't think she will be able to heal herself and then have the bowel resection when she wished...might be more of a situation that dear Dreamweaver has been dealing with. We aren't supposed to know - found out from dear MIL's sister  I'm sure we will hear something later...one way or the other.
> 
> Carol, my "stitching partner in crime" girlfriend (our husbands were roommates in college together) are going to go to BARS tomorrow...can't wait!!!!
> 
> PurpleFi, love that lavender and all your photos!
> 
> Shirley, your thread painting is beyond words...you should definitely get that sewing machine out again...when the spirit moves you. From all the photos, it must be something that you once dearly loved to do and I hope that by being able to talk about things, you can pick up where you left off and continue to create these beautiful pieces of fiber art!!!!!!!
> 
> As for me, I think I've finally finished dear niece's last gift! The Amish Puzzle Ball was met with such good reviews that I thought maybe another toy would be in order so looked through my patterns and found some finger puppets. Here is the link:
> 
> http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-toys-knitting-patterns1.htm
> 
> Here are my results...my farmer's overalls are a little askew...just need to pull his clothes into order


The finger puppets are so cute! I am sorry to hear about you MIL. I will keep her in prayer.

Hugs,

Gigi


----------



## Grannypeg

Gwen, I think you are so smart to get it done now if at all possible.

uote=Gweniepooh]Got back from doctor appointment a bit ago. Have surgery 9/16 to fuse 6 bones in my neck. Said there was extreme degeneration in the top 4 and moderate in the next two bones and would rather do all at once rather than have to go in a second time. Hmmmmmm.....no wonder I've been in pain. Said the PT will not fix the situation only give temporary relief which was what I was afraid of...too much degeneration has already occurred. Now to wait and see how much out of pocket this is going to be since new arrangements at doctors is that what insurance won't cover must be paid prior to the surgery. At least I've met my deductible. Already told them that if it isn't affordable and I can't finance then I'll have to postpone and eat pain killers. Do want to get it done in 2013 since starting in 2014 there will no longer be an out of pocket limit. Arrrgggg.[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back from doctor appointment a bit ago. Have surgery 9/16 to fuse 6 bones in my neck. Said there was extreme degeneration in the top 4 and moderate in the next two bones and would rather do all at once rather than have to go in a second time. Hmmmmmm.....no wonder I've been in pain. Said the PT will not fix the situation only give temporary relief which was what I was afraid of...too much degeneration has already occurred. Now to wait and see how much out of pocket this is going to be since new arrangements at doctors is that what insurance won't cover must be paid prior to the surgery. At least I've met my deductible. Already told them that if it isn't affordable and I can't finance then I'll have to postpone and eat pain killers. Do want to get it done in 2013 since starting in 2014 there will no longer be an out of pocket limit. Arrrgggg.


Gwen - I am so sorry you have to go through surgery -- I hope that you have no problems getting it done and that it is absolutely l00% successful. You know how much you are loved here and we will carry you in our thoughts . I hope that the problems with the cost can be handled without you having to wait longer.


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> *Trisha you are in my heart and I hold you in my thoughts.
> Please know that you can vent your fear here any time you need to. We need to have a place where we can express when we are terrified or lonely or unhappy. Know I personally am thinking of you and praying for a good result. I know everyone of the Tea Party members feel exactly the same way. Please don't stop keeping us up to date - and don't be afraid to let us know if you need someone to talk to. We are with you*. Shirley


Tricia, I am joining all your other KTP friends in wishing you positive strength to handle whatever happens, and hope that the test results will be better than you fear. We are all here to support you through this frightening time, and expect you to use the TP to voice your feelings if it helps you. We know you would do this for us in a similar situation. With lots of hugs, lin


----------



## cmaliza

Pontuf said:


> Carol don't the Obamas have a home in Hyde Park?
> 
> Pontuf


Yes...that is their "regular" home. A beautiful old mansion. They come back once in a while. I'm sure it is difficult for the neighbors, but for the most part I don't think they mind. We have been caught a couple of times when a VP or Pres has been riding through. It is amazing how efficiently and quickly the cops stop the traffic....let the VIP through, and start traffic up again. Takes about 10 minutes. So it is exciting, and not long enough to get annoyed.  
Carol il/oh


----------



## Spider

Gwen, so to hear of your surgery. Hopefully it will work. Hope it all comes together for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I find that I'm in bed early, too. There's nothing on tv to watch most nights and I'm ready for sleep...so like you said getting very early still give you a good night's rest.
> Last night, every time I fell asleep the cats would wake me up...I finally closed the door to my daughter's room so her cat couldn't get out. Her cat hasn't learned to settle down at night like my cat does...that genetic nocturnal hunting is still guiding her!! LOL!
> juneK
> JuneK


I am happy to have Ringo follow me through, it is comforting to have some live creature there, especially at night. No cat at present- and probably won't have one for a considerable time. Ringo has started 'burying' biscuits around the house. I wonder if he thinks he needs an emergency supply? 
Rubbish down to the road. Inspection today- no idea what time. I will just have to sit tight. Too late to worry about what has not been done. My two offers of help have fallen through- not much I can do about that one.


----------



## Bobglory

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back from doctor appointment a bit ago. Have surgery 9/16 to fuse 6 bones in my neck. Said there was extreme degeneration in the top 4 and moderate in the next two bones and would rather do all at once rather than have to go in a second time. Hmmmmmm.....no wonder I've been in pain. Said the PT will not fix the situation only give temporary relief which was what I was afraid of...too much degeneration has already occurred. Now to wait and see how much out of pocket this is going to be since new arrangements at doctors is that what insurance won't cover must be paid prior to the surgery. At least I've met my deductible. Already told them that if it isn't affordable and I can't finance then I'll have to postpone and eat pain killers. Do want to get it done in 2013 since starting in 2014 there will no longer be an out of pocket limit. Arrrgggg.


Oh lord Gwenie that sounds painful. Prayers that it all gets sorted out with minimal costs to you. Hugs

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Healing thoughts to Trisha, Shirley, Gwen, Darowil, Pjs, and anyone else in need...may light & love surround you.
> 
> My dad had his gall bladder surgery early this morning, all went well, and he is already home. I am so grateful.
> 
> Busy still here, did laundry this morning and need to take inventory again and see what else needs doing. I probably won't get here next week--will if I can!--but don't worry if you don't see me. After the holiday, things should settle a bit, if only for a week or two. And I hope it will turn out to be a good thing with all this busyness.


So glad to hear your Dad is well and back home!
Noticed some more of your recent knitting around for your Sci-fi conference- very creative!


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Some of the most amazing street art I've seen.
> 
> http://www.streetartutopia.com/?p=10554/


~~~~~~~
Yes! Amazing! Loads of fun!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I am happy to have Ringo follow me through, it is comforting to have some live creature there, especially at night. No cat at present- and probably won't have one for a considerable time. Ringo has started 'burying' biscuits around the house. I wonder if he thinks he needs an emergency supply?
> Rubbish down to the road. Inspection today- no idea what time. I will just have to sit tight. Too late to worry about what has not been done. My two offers of help have fallen through- not much I can do about that one.


 hope the inspection goes smooth without and hitches. Kiwi used to bury her biscuits all over the house, was frustrating at times.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~~
> Yes! Amazing! Loads of fun!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


Glad you enjoyed it. Wish they did street art like that around here; would improve some of the buildings and walkways for sure.


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> lol, here is a Johnny Cash song. The One on the Right is on the Left. Enjoy! It is funny. Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~
> Ahhh, Zoe....that WAS funny! ROFLMAO....
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for the mid-day cheer-up! :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> hope the inspection goes smooth without and hitches. Kiwi used to bury her biscuits all over the house, was frustrating at times.


He has been burying crusts too- now that he no longer has his rival (Rufus) - can't have that because they will mould quickly- hopefully I have spotted all of those- the first was easy- he had put it in a corner of the shower

I just wish today would hurry up and happen, my fingers are feeling too twitchy to knit- I can see I will be on edge until they get here. I have a list of things to bring to their notice.


----------



## cmaliza

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I just found out that dear MIL is at a doctor appt.
> 
> Carol, my "stitching partner in crime" girlfriend (our husbands were roommates in college together) are going to go to BARS tomorrow...can't wait!!!!
> 
> As for me, I think I've finally finished dear niece's last gift! The Amish Puzzle Ball was met with such good reviews that I thought maybe another toy would be in order so looked through my patterns and found some finger puppets. Here is the link:
> 
> http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-toys-knitting-patterns1.htm
> 
> Here are my results...my farmer's overalls are a little askew...just need to pull his clothes into order


~~~~~~~~~
Love the finger puppets!
Have fun at BARS.....wish I could come along!
Healing wishes wending their way to your mom
Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> He has been burying crusts too- now that he no longer has his rival (Rufus) - can't have that because they will mould quickly- hopefully I have spotted all of those- the first was easy- he had put it in a corner of the shower
> 
> I just wish today would hurry up and happen, my fingers are feeling too twitchy to knit- I can see I will be on edge until they get here. I have a list of things to bring to their notice.


I would be nervous as well, even if I knew everything was in proper order.

Oh can't have him burring crusts inside very definite no no.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, I think if you take all your posts since taking over, you would have a pretty nice book or journal of your life and going's on.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I haven't been there in years. We lived for a few years in Syracuse and would go there sometime in the summer. It's a lovely spot! But I'm sure it's grown up a lot since that was many years ago. Progress moves on....
> JuneK


Oh my goodness. Sure wish we could have met then. Yes, it is still a magical spot. Was a little like heaven today.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie my Chihuahua likes to hide treats for later also. It is so funny at where he will choose to put them. Usually under his pillow bed but occasionally I've found biscuits in the laundry basket or under the covers of my bed. LOL Poor thing must think he won't get any more.....LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> I am happy to have Ringo follow me through, it is comforting to have some live creature there, especially at night. No cat at present- and probably won't have one for a considerable time. Ringo has started 'burying' biscuits around the house. I wonder if he thinks he needs an emergency supply?
> Rubbish down to the road. Inspection today- no idea what time. I will just have to sit tight. Too late to worry about what has not been done. My two offers of help have fallen through- not much I can do about that one.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Those finger puppets are so adorable. Great Job.
> 
> Is BARS for drinking? LOL That's what I'm thinking but the way it is said makes me wonder if it is something else. Sure it will be fun whatever it is.
> 
> .


BARS is a bakery and among other things they make lemon bars, etc. My friend Sandi owns it with her daughter Kara. They do serve great coffee. There are 3 tables to sit and eat & drink.

Sandi is a fabulous fabulous cook....as is her husband. He grew up in Thailand, and they went there as Peace Corps volunteers....learned how to cook Thai food beautifully. Visits to their house is always a food fest of the first order!

Both mom & daughter are fabulous knitters, as well.
Some of my favorite favorite people!
Carol il/oh


----------



## KateB

Trisha, every good wish winging its way to you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad to hear your Dad is well and back home!
> Noticed some more of your recent knitting around for your Sci-fi conference- very creative!


Thank you--yes, I have been trying to make an effort to be mor involved in other parts of the forum and I had not posted pictures elsewhere (than here at the TP) for quite some time.

Ringo reminds me of our little doxie--he had a stash behind the couch. Not just treats but also small toys he filched from the kids. 

I hope all goes well with the inspection!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back from doctor appointment a bit ago. Have surgery 9/16 to fuse 6 bones in my neck. Said there was extreme degeneration in the top 4 and moderate in the next two bones and would rather do all at once rather than have to go in a second time. Hmmmmmm.....no wonder I've been in pain. Said the PT will not fix the situation only give temporary relief which was what I was afraid of...too much degeneration has already occurred. Now to wait and see how much out of pocket this is going to be since new arrangements at doctors is that what insurance won't cover must be paid prior to the surgery. At least I've met my deductible. Already told them that if it isn't affordable and I can't finance then I'll have to postpone and eat pain killers. Do want to get it done in 2013 since starting in 2014 there will no longer be an out of pocket limit. Arrrgggg.


Gwen, so sorry to hear this. I know you were in a lot of pain at the Knitapalooza and it has probably only gotten worse. It is a shame the insurance won't cover it. If only the doctors and insurance would come together on the prices. I hate to think of you being in pain because you can't afford it when I think of all the money you invested of your own in Knitapalooza. You literally put blood, sweat and tears into it and I know you did it with love and passion. If only we could heal your pain. Hugs special friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> My dad had his gall bladder surgery early this morning, all went well, and he is already home. I am so grateful.
> 
> Busy still here, did laundry this morning and need to take inventory again and see what else needs doing. I probably won't get here next week--will if I can!--but don't worry if you don't see me. After the holiday, things should settle a bit, if only for a week or two. And I hope it will turn out to be a good thing with all this busyness.


So glad your dad is ok and everything went well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Yes, hope the busyness turns out to be a GOOD thing.


----------



## iamsam

a lovely story Shirley - we should all take heed.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just found this little story in my files- I have been sorting out 'stuff' this past two weeks. I thought it might be something that speaks to some of us:
> 
> it expresses how I feel - (the older we get the more we realize that life is short, so ENJOY)
> 
> "One day I had a date for lunch with friends. Mae, a little old 'blue hair' about 80 years old, came along with them---all in all, a pleasant bunch
> 
> . When the menus were presented, we ordered salads, sandwiches, and soups, except for Mae who said, 'Ice Cream, please. Two scoops, chocolate.'
> 
> I wasn't sure my ears heard right, and the others were aghast.
> 
> 'Along with heated apple pie,' Mae added, completely unabashed.
> 
> We tried to act quite nonchalant, as if people did this all the time
> 
> But when our orders were brought out, I didn't enjoy mine.
> 
> I couldn't take my eyes off Mae as her pie a-la-mode went down.
> 
> The other ladies showed dismay. They ate their lunches silently and frowned.
> 
> The next time I went out to eat, I called and invited Mae. I lunched on white meat tuna. She ordered a parfait.
> 
> I smiled. She asked if she amused me.I answered, 'Yes, you do, but also you confuse me.
> How come you order rich desserts, while I feel I must be sensible?
> 
> She laughed and said, with wanton mirth, 'I'm tasting all that is possible.
> 
> I try to eat the food I need, and do the things I should.
> 
> But life's so short, my friend, I hate missing out on something good.
> 
> This year I realized how old I was. (She grinned) I haven't been this old before.
> '
> 'So, before I die, I've got to try those things that for years I had ignored.
> 
> I haven't smelled all the flowers yet.
> 
> There are too many books I haven't read.
> 
> There's more fudge sundaes to wolf down and kites to be flown overhead.
> 
> There are many malls I haven't shopped.
> 
> I've not laughed at all the jokes.
> 
> I've missed a lot of Broadway hits and potato chips and cokes.
> 
> I want to wade again in water and feel ocean spray on my face.
> 
> I want to sit in a country church once more and thank God for His grace
> 
> I want peanut butter every day spread on my morning toast.
> 
> I want un-timed long distance calls to the folks I love the most.
> 
> I haven't cried at all the movies yet, or walked in the morning rain.
> 
> I need to feel wind in my hair.
> 
> So, if I choose to have dessert, instead of having dinner, then should I die before night fall, I'd say I died a winner,
> because I missed out on nothing.
> 
> I filled my heart's desire. I had that final chocolate mousse before my life expired.'
> 
> With that, I called the waitress over.. 'I've changed my mind, ' I said. 'I want what she is having, only add some more whipped cream!'
> 
> Be mindful that happiness isn't based on possessions, power, or prestige, but on relationships with people we love and respect. Remember that while money talks,
> CHOCOLATE SINGS!"
> 
> Designer here - to me the Tea Party is like Chocolate - enjoy every minute with our friends - and treasure each visit .- enjoy our families and treasure each person, enjoy our beautiful and treasure each view. Life is wonderful, treasure every moment.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> i just received this from trisha (wingsofthedove) and thought you would like to know so the knitting tea party prayer circle can swing into action. sam
> 
> Hello Sam:
> You haven't seen me posting much so I thought I'd just PM you to fill you in.
> There really isn't much to tell except that I am more frightened than I have ever been in my life.
> 
> Please pray for me.
> 
> Trisha


~~~~~~~~~~~
I am sure everyone is sending all kinds of healing prayers and vibes and wishes. A friend once told me that an ambulance siren doesn't mean a disaster....it means someone is getting help. Looking at things a little differently can often ease some of the distress. We are all with you...we hope your fears diminish rapidly. You are getting help. {{{{{hugs!}}}}} Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

If you like carmel apples but have a hard time eating them. Try this. 

Hollow out the apple melt caramels and pout into the apple halves. Let the caramel cool and slice into wedges. Enjoy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am happy to have Ringo follow me through, it is comforting to have some live creature there, especially at night. No cat at present- and probably won't have one for a considerable time. Ringo has started 'burying' biscuits around the house. I wonder if he thinks he needs an emergency supply?
> Rubbish down to the road. Inspection today- no idea what time. I will just have to sit tight. Too late to worry about what has not been done. My two offers of help have fallen through- not much I can do about that one.


Hope all goes well Julie. It must be nerve wracking, to say the least.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is an awesome idea....going to do that one. It's a tradition around here that I make a couple dozen of caramel apples this time of year. I'm partial to the Honeycrisp variety, but others insist on the Granny Smith so I do both. I do put chopped nuts on some of them...but generally, we like the plain caramel ones best.



NanaCaren said:


> If you like carmel apples but have a hard time eating them. Try this.
> 
> Hollow out the apple melt caramels and pout into the apple halves. Let the caramel cool and slice into wedges. Enjoy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> BARS is a bakery and among other things they make lemon bars, etc. My friend Sandi owns it with her daughter Kara. They do serve great coffee. There are 3 tables to sit and eat & drink.
> 
> Sandi is a fabulous fabulous cook....as is her husband. He grew up in Thailand, and they went there as Peace Corps volunteers....learned how to cook Thai food beautifully. Visits to their house is always a food fest of the first order!
> 
> Both mom & daughter are fabulous knitters, as well.
> Some of my favorite favorite people!
> Carol il/oh


If I ever make it up that way, will have to be sure and visit there.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wow, what an amazing idea. Some people are soooooo creative.



NanaCaren said:


> If you like carmel apples but have a hard time eating them. Try this.
> 
> Hollow out the apple melt caramels and pout into the apple halves. Let the caramel cool and slice into wedges. Enjoy.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. Wish they did street art like that around here; would improve some of the buildings and walkways for sure.


I agree! There are a few pieces of bridges and a few buildings around Chicago, but not nearly enough! Love it all. Graffiti artists in Chicago have a tough time.....you can not buy spray cans of paint anywhere!
Soem of them still manage....we are not far from the borders of 2 states.
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the yarn and other fabric bombing...here's a site from when we were in London.



cmaliza said:


> I agree! There are a few pieces of bridges and a few buildings around Chicago, but not nearly enough! Love it all. Graffiti artists in Chicago have a tough time.....you can not buy spray cans of paint anywhere!
> Soem of them still manage....we are not far from the borders of 2 states.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> That is an awesome idea....going to do that one. It's a tradition around here that I make a couple dozen of caramel apples this time of year. I'm partial to the Honeycrisp variety, but others insist on the Granny Smith so I do both. I do put chopped nuts on some of them...but generally, we like the plain caramel ones best.


I am going to make these the grandsons never finish a whole apple. this will allow them to have caramel apples while here.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back from doctor appointment a bit ago. Have surgery 9/16 to fuse 6 bones in my neck. Arrrgggg.


~~~~~~~~~~~
Oh Gwen.....you know you have all our hearts! Look at the bright side.....for a while after the surgery you won't be able to run around.....all that energy.....what will you do? I would guess the only thing "left".....knit like crazy! "right"? :lol: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Wow, what an amazing idea. Some people are soooooo creative.


Not me this time my mum had it on one of her pages. I think if you did peaches, plums, nectarines and filled them with jello. Then sliced them after the jello set would be good as well.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> If you like carmel apples but have a hard time eating them. Try this.
> 
> Hollow out the apple melt caramels and pout into the apple halves. Let the caramel cool and slice into wedges. Enjoy.


~~~~~~~
Super idea! I'm gonna try that one. Thanks....I LOVE caramel apples!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Okay....I did it again! I caught up! Whew! Now I can go make some peach bread with a clear conscience )

BTW....does anyone have the stuffed mushroom recipe from Handyfamily? I looked on the KP cookbook...not there. They looked so good, I really wanted to try them. I'm still hoping for the recipe....
later.....Carol il/oh


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> Okay....I did it again! I caught up! Whew! Now I can go make some peach bread with a clear conscience )
> 
> BTW....does anyone have the stuffed mushroom recipe from Handyfamily? I looked on the KP cookbook...not there. They looked so good, I really wanted to try them. I'm still hoping for the recipe....
> later.....Carol il/oh


I may have them. Will check.


----------



## iamsam

this recipe was in today's paper - thought you would enjoy it --- sam

Labor day lentils  serves six

½ pound brown lentils  rinsed
3 garlic cloves, minced
2 bay leaves
1 red bell pepper, chopped into half inch pieces
1 yellow bell pepper chopped into half inch pieces
½ cup chopped tomatoes
½ cup diced carrots
1/3 cup crumbled reduced fat feta cheese
¼ cup thinly sliced kalamata olives
¼ cup diced red onion
¼ cup chopped fresh flat leafed parsley
¼ cup red wine vinegar
2 tablespoons evoo
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon freshly ground pepper

Place lentils, garlic and bay leaves in a large saucepan  add water to cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium low, cover and simmer until lentils are tender  30 40 minutes. Drain  discard bay leaves  transfer to a bowl.

Add red and yellow bell peppers, tomato, carrot, feta, olives, red onion, and parsley to lentils. Toss to combine.

In a separate bowl whisk together vinegar, oil, salt and pepper. Pour over lentil mixture and toss.

Recipe by jams Killeen, Pasadena, California


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I would be nervous as well, even if I knew everything was in proper order.
> 
> Oh can't have him burring crusts inside very definite no no.


It has been 20 years with no inspections- and I had 15 years house ownership before that, and prior to that mostly ownership, and prior to that mostly student flats, and I don't recall ever having inspections then- so I guess this is actually my first ever, when I stop and think about it. Just to top things off- the day has dawned wet, getting wetter- I think I will put Ringo on his leash rather than trying to put him outside.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ok, so perhaps you remember that I can be a little crazy like Lucy of I Love Lucy, but not intentionally. Well about a year ago I got some cream sent in an order that I didn't order. I contacted the company and they said to keep it. Today I thought maybe it was a gift and I was to use it for healing. It was titled Terra something with minerals in it, so hey, it sounds good. My feet were really dry and I didn't have time for a pedicure so nails in bad shape and there was the cream, plastered it on my feet and rubbed the rest in my hands. Got home from lunch and DS and I were standing talking when I looked down at my feet and they were coppery black. Hands were dark but nothing like feet. Here they are after being scrubbed. Wish I had taken a photo before but OntheWingsofaDove said I should take a photo and make it my avatar. LOL Well, not my avatar, but perhaps you will get a kick out of it. You should have seen them before I washed them. I should have painted my toe nails at least. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

For sure! I can get my Christmas knitting done! LOL....catch up on some of the workshops I've wanted to take! LOL 


cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> Oh Gwen.....you know you have all our hearts! Look at the bright side.....for a while after the surgery you won't be able to run around.....all that energy.....what will you do? I would guess the only thing "left".....knit like crazy! "right"? :lol:
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Miss Pam

NanaCaren said:


> If you like carmel apples but have a hard time eating them. Try this.
> 
> Hollow out the apple melt caramels and pout into the apple halves. Let the caramel cool and slice into wedges. Enjoy.


Those look yummy!


----------



## kehinkle

Patches39 said:


> She is so cute, lovely smile, nice skirt, did you do that? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, it is from Knit 1 2 3. She is a little doll. In a lot of ways like a mini adult. Her school colors are purple and white. She loves anything I make her. Want to learn to k.it but hasn't the hand control so I bought her a spool knitter and skein of yarn. She caught on pretty fast and had almost two feet done when I left.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is so cool. Answer this for me now...when something like that is yarn bombed do they actually knit around the object or do they just wrap the object in yarn...anyone know? Would love to yarn bomb something in my yard. Have tons of acrylic yarn.


RookieRetiree said:


> I love the yarn and other fabric bombing...here's a site from when we were in London.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie my Chihuahua likes to hide treats for later also. It is so funny at where he will choose to put them. Usually under his pillow bed but occasionally I've found biscuits in the laundry basket or under the covers of my bed. LOL Poor thing must think he won't get any more.....LOL


I thought burying it in the shower really a strange choice. My mother once found a smelly bone buried under her pillow, the culprit was her much loved corgi bitch, Moonlight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here is my son at our special lunch. Such a beautiful spot. He had played a few weddings there but never got to sit and enjoy a meal and the view. They do have tables and chairs for eating, but this shows the edge looking down where you go after eating to sit, drink, and look out over the lake.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you--yes, I have been trying to make an effort to be mor involved in other parts of the forum and I had not posted pictures elsewhere (than here at the TP) for quite some time.
> 
> Ringo reminds me of our little doxie--he had a stash behind the couch. Not just treats but also small toys he filched from the kids.
> 
> I hope all goes well with the inspection!


Thank you! I know it is silly to be so nervous- but housekeeping is really not my forte.


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMG!!! Instant tan!!!! At least you aren't orange!!! ROFL



Angora1 said:


> Ok, so perhaps you remember that I can be a little crazy like Lucy of I Love Lucy, but not intentionally. Well about a year ago I got some cream sent in an order that I didn't order. I contacted the company and they said to keep it. Today I thought maybe it was a gift and I was to use it for healing. It was titled Terra something with minerals in it, so hey, it sounds good. My feet were really dry and I didn't have time for a pedicure so nails in bad shape and there was the cream, plastered it on my feet and rubbed the rest in my hands. Got home from lunch and DS and I were standing talking when I looked down at my feet and they were coppery black. Hands were dark but nothing like feet. Here they are after being scrubbed. Wish I had taken a photo before but OntheWingsofaDove said I should take a photo and make it my avatar. LOL Well, not my avatar, but perhaps you will get a kick out of it. You should have seen them before I washed them. I should have painted my toe nails at least. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought burying it in the shower really a strange choice. My mother once found a smelly bone buried under her pillow, the culprit was her much loved corgi bitch, Moonlight.


Memories. Our grandbaby pug apparently buried a bone with marrow when we were babysitting. Next time he came, quite a long time later, he found it and ate it. We heard complaints when he was returned about green you know what and poor baby being sick......


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG!!! Instant tan!!!! At least you aren't orange!!! ROFL


Not orange, coppery black tones. After washing, what you are seeing, just looks dirty. It was really so noticeable.
We did a lot of laughing too. DS said my face wasn't like that and I said that was only because I didn't put it on there. Thank goodness.    :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I even make myself laugh.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Hope all goes well Julie. It must be nerve wracking, to say the least.


Given it is not yet 9 a.m., I am likely to be waiting an awful lot of today. Have I missed something- How was lunch?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely spot and handsome son. Strange mom???? LOL Still laughing at the feet....so sorry.....hehehehe


Angora1 said:


> Here is my son at our special lunch. Such a beautiful spot. He had played a few weddings there but never got to sit and enjoy a meal and the view.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I remember when coppertone first came out and omg when I tried to use it I was orange....awful!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Given it is not yet 9 a.m., I am likely to be waiting an awful lot of today. Have I missed something- How was lunch?


Look just above for my lunch episodes. Lunch was fabulous, but you really can't take me out in public. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely spot and handsome son. Strange mom???? LOL Still laughing at the feet....so sorry.....hehehehe


Oh yes, he is so fabulous. One of the nicest people I know. Yes, I'm still giggling too. Even have tears in my eyes as I giggle. Not sure if I'm crying or laughing. I am just a natural born clown. I put it on my stomach too, but not getting a picture of that. LOL :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember when coppertone first came out and omg when I tried to use it I was orange....awful!


Well, I will have to send you some of this. Pretty copper undertones.


----------



## Gweniepooh

On the news all afternoon...shooting in an Atlanta elementary school. Thank goodness no one hurt and person already arrested. Had me so worried since my two youngest GKs now go to school in the Atlanta area but quickly found out it was not anywhere near their schools.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Memories. Our grandbaby pug apparently buried a bone with marrow when we were babysitting. Next time he came, quite a long time later, he found it and ate it. We heard complaints when he was returned about green you know what and poor baby being sick......


At least he did it by choice! But of course it is unlikely he would be aware of why he was feeling under par...


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~~
> Super idea! I'm gonna try that one. Thanks....I LOVE caramel apples!
> Carol il/oh


   Me too but don't ever eat a whole one, easiest way to share them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> On the news all afternoon...shooting in an Atlanta elementary school. Thank goodness no one hurt and person already arrested. Had me so worried since my two youngest GKs now go to school in the Atlanta area but quickly found out it was not anywhere near their schools.


Goodness me! Still a bit close for comfort!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> On the news all afternoon...shooting in an Atlanta elementary school. Thank goodness no one hurt and person already arrested. Had me so worried since my two youngest GKs now go to school in the Atlanta area but quickly found out it was not anywhere near their schools.


Has everyone gone crazy. An elementary school. So heartbreaking. Thank God nobody was hurt. How my heart breaks that these children were in harms way.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back from doctor appointment a bit ago. Have surgery 9/16 to fuse 6 bones in my neck. Said there was extreme degeneration in the top 4 and moderate in the next two bones and would rather do all at once rather than have to go in a second time. Hmmmmmm.....no wonder I've been in pain. Said the PT will not fix the situation only give temporary relief which was what I was afraid of...too much degeneration has already occurred. Now to wait and see how much out of pocket this is going to be since new arrangements at doctors is that what insurance won't cover must be paid prior to the surgery. At least I've met my deductible. Already told them that if it isn't affordable and I can't finance then I'll have to postpone and eat pain killers. Do want to get it done in 2013 since starting in 2014 there will no longer be an out of pocket limit. Arrrgggg.


Gwen, just know that I am praying that a door will open for you to have your surgery, also praying that the pain will ease up until you can be pain free, :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you! I know it is silly to be so nervous- but housekeeping is really not my forte.


Mine either. I'm trying, really trying though. Figure each day I will take one small section and try to sort through all the things I have saved and got rid of a lot this morning. Sure do wish they would just lower the price of everything instead of having to sort through expired coupons. Had a load of those.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Mine either. I'm trying, really trying though. Figure each day I will take one small section and try to sort through all the things I have saved and got rid of a lot this morning. Sure do wish they would just lower the price of everything instead of having to sort through expired coupons. Had a load of those.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Patches39 said:


> Gwen, just know that I am praying that a door will open for you to have your surgery, also praying that the pain will ease up until you can be pain free, :-D


Thank you Patches. I know it will.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been 20 years with no inspections- and I had 15 years house ownership before that, and prior to that mostly ownership, and prior to that mostly student flats, and I don't recall ever having inspections then- so I guess this is actually my first ever, when I stop and think about it. Just to top things off- the day has dawned wet, getting wetter- I think I will put Ringo on his leash rather than trying to put him outside.


Must be due to the change in that Fale no longer lives there. I had a similar situation when I kicked the ex out.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Angora1 said:


> Well, I will have to send you some of this. Pretty copper undertones.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: alright now sister :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Must be due to the change in that Fale no longer lives there. I had a similar situation when I kicked the ex out.


No I think it is more due to the 'new broom' effect- of having a new agent- the one who is planning to move in to the house at the front.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Ok, so perhaps you remember that I can be a little crazy like Lucy of I Love Lucy, but not intentionally. Well about a year ago I got some cream sent in an order that I didn't order. I contacted the company and they said to keep it. Today I thought maybe it was a gift and I was to use it for healing. It was titled Terra something with minerals in it, so hey, it sounds good. My feet were really dry and I didn't have time for a pedicure so nails in bad shape and there was the cream, plastered it on my feet and rubbed the rest in my hands. Got home from lunch and DS and I were standing talking when I looked down at my feet and they were coppery black. Hands were dark but nothing like feet. Here they are after being scrubbed. Wish I had taken a photo before but OntheWingsofaDove said I should take a photo and make it my avatar. LOL Well, not my avatar, but perhaps you will get a kick out of it. You should have seen them before I washed them. I should have painted my toe nails at least. :shock: :roll:


I have a cream that I make that will turn your skin black as it has charcoal in it. First time I used it I was shocked. It is recommended to use on small areas only.


----------



## NanaCaren

Miss Pam said:


> Those look yummy!


 :-D :thumbup: I hope the grandsons like them as well.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> If you like carmel apples but have a hard time eating them. Try this.
> 
> Hollow out the apple melt caramels and pout into the apple halves. Let the caramel cool and slice into wedges. Enjoy.


  guess what my snack for tonight is LOL LOL have just got caramels and always have apples. YES!!!!!! Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> i just received this from trisha (wingsofthedove) and thought you would like to know so the knitting tea party prayer circle can swing into action. sam
> 
> Hello Sam:
> You haven't seen me posting much so I thought I'd just PM you to fill you in.
> There really isn't much to tell except that I am more frightened than I have ever been in my life.
> 
> I have lately been having trouble catching my breath at at time am quite breathless and severely dizzy. The doctor felt that my hiatus hernia had gotten bigger and the result was pressure up on my lungs and sent me for a barium swallow test. It showed not only a very large hernia but a tumor or growth in my esophagus. I became very weak and ended up finding out that I am severely dehydrated and anemic.
> The dizziness was no- positional vertigo and the doctor was able to do a manoeuver that moved the crystals in the ear and a few days later it was gone.
> 
> It has been determined that I am bleeding from this growth and that is why my hemoglobin is so very low.
> 
> On Friday, I am going to the hospital in London Ontario to have an upper GI endoscopic examination. I am told that a biopsy sample will be taken at that time. Then. I guess: I wait in terror for the results.
> 
> I turned 70 about a week ago and although I have had a few health problems through my life (hysterectomy at 32 and heart surgery 11years ago) I have always felt in control. Now, I am at a complete loss and so afraid.
> 
> Thank you so much for your care and concern. I do appreciate it and I will send you a note to tell you the results when you're back from your trip.
> 
> Please pray for me.
> 
> Trisha


Prayers being sent. The hospital in London, Ontario is a great hospital and is widely recognized for great care and leading/cutting edge medical break-throughs. Trisha, you are in excellent hands. I have spent many many hours over the years there with the specialists and nursing staff who set up care for my husband. I am very pleased that this is where you are getting medical attention. Prayers of healing for everything else going on with you. Peace of mind for your family/friends. Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> No I think it is more due to the 'new broom' effect- of having a new agent- the one who is planning to move in to the house at the front.


I can see how that would do it too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> guess what my snack for tonight is LOL LOL have just got caramels and always have apples. YES!!!!!! Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are very welcome glad to have been of help :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the reminder....Johnny was quite the musician!


I loved it when I went to see him in concert. He was great and so was June! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

jknappva said:


> . guess they are going to paint while i am gone. Heidi does not like the lime with the yellow as i knew she wouldn't - now to come up with another color. i still want a color on the ceiling - maybe a very pale yellow - i am just tired of white. and i want the woodwork some color other than white. i suppose i could paint the woodwork a vivid bright yellow - that would certainly brighten things up. and paint the floor lime green. what do you think.
> 
> this is going to be a hectic week - the children all need shots before next Monday - Ayden and avery are going to the dentist in Toledo tomorrow - Wednesday bailee and the cheer leading troup she is in is going to perform at the defiance county fair. alexis is going for her driver's license today. the last minute chaos before the quiet of a school year with everyone gone all day. going to take some getting used to.
> 
> now to start catching up before gary gets home.
> 
> sam
> 
> oh - he is home - back later.


I don't see why Heidi won't let you have your bright, cheerful colors...after all, you're the one who will be living with them!!LOL!
One thing about your going shirtless, people don't HAVE to look at you...they should be paying attention to their driving!!
Hugs,
Junek[/quote]

But as Sam is so eye-catching and such a gentleman, people would just turn their heads to get a look at him, back up to take a second look!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I can see how that would do it too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gwen, we are all standing with you and supporting you in your pain and will be through the operation you need. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Gwen, we are all standing with you and supporting you in your pain and will be through the operation you need. Zoe


me ditto.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I picked up Dad at the hospital today and brought him home. He is pretty weak and that is understandable. I am going to go sit with my feet up and drink a diet coke! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> I picked up Dad at the hospital today and brought him home. He is pretty weak and that is understandable. I am going to go sit with my feet up and drink a diet coke! Zoe


Enjoy your rest, and the Coke!


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> this recipe was in today's paper - thought you would enjoy it --- sam
> 
> Labor day lentils  serves six
> 
> ½ pound brown lentils  rinsed
> 3 garlic cloves, minced
> 2 bay leaves
> 1 red bell pepper, chopped into half inch pieces
> 1 yellow bell pepper chopped into half inch pieces
> ½ cup chopped tomatoes
> ½ cup diced carrots
> 1/3 cup crumbled reduced fat feta cheese
> ¼ cup thinly sliced kalamata olives
> ¼ cup diced red onion
> ¼ cup chopped fresh flat leafed parsley
> ¼ cup red wine vinegar
> 2 tablespoons evoo
> ½ teaspoon salt
> ¼ teaspoon freshly ground pepper
> 
> Place lentils, garlic and bay leaves in a large saucepan  add water to cover and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium low, cover and simmer until lentils are tender  30 40 minutes. Drain  discard bay leaves  transfer to a bowl.
> 
> Add red and yellow bell peppers, tomato, carrot, feta, olives, red onion, and parsley to lentils. Toss to combine.
> 
> In a separate bowl whisk together vinegar, oil, salt and pepper. Pour over lentil mixture and toss.
> 
> Recipe by jams Killeen, Pasadena, California


Sounds good will try it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Here is my son at our special lunch. Such a beautiful spot. He had played a few weddings there but never got to sit and enjoy a meal and the view. They do have tables and chairs for eating, but this shows the edge looking down where you go after eating to sit, drink, and look out over the lake.


Handsome son, your feet on the other hand LOL LOL :-D


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, he is so fabulous. One of the nicest people I know. Yes, I'm still giggling too. Even have tears in my eyes as I giggle. Not sure if I'm crying or laughing. I am just a natural born clown. I put it on my stomach too, but not getting a picture of that. LOL :shock: :shock: :shock:


 :roll: LOL LOL.


----------



## RookieRetiree

wow...that is really wild...are they at least softer?



Angora1 said:


> Ok, so perhaps you remember that I can be a little crazy like Lucy of I Love Lucy, but not intentionally. Well about a year ago I got some cream sent in an order that I didn't order. I contacted the company and they said to keep it. Today I thought maybe it was a gift and I was to use it for healing. It was titled Terra something with minerals in it, so hey, it sounds good. My feet were really dry and I didn't have time for a pedicure so nails in bad shape and there was the cream, plastered it on my feet and rubbed the rest in my hands. Got home from lunch and DS and I were standing talking when I looked down at my feet and they were coppery black. Hands were dark but nothing like feet. Here they are after being scrubbed. Wish I had taken a photo before but OntheWingsofaDove said I should take a photo and make it my avatar. LOL Well, not my avatar, but perhaps you will get a kick out of it. You should have seen them before I washed them. I should have painted my toe nails at least. :shock: :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful spot...looks so tranquil and a great place to just sit and catch up with loved ones.



Angora1 said:


> Here is my son at our special lunch. Such a beautiful spot. He had played a few weddings there but never got to sit and enjoy a meal and the view. They do have tables and chairs for eating, but this shows the edge looking down where you go after eating to sit, drink, and look out over the lake.


----------



## martina

All with health or other problems are in my prayers.
The thread painting is beautiful, I love abstracts.
The Johnnycake Cash song always makes me laugh.
Went to a friend's for lunch. There were 7 of us altogether and it was a beautiful day so we spent all the time on the patio , playing word games after lunch and didn't get back home till nearly 6pm. So no work today! Some knitting this evening , checking in here and off to bed in a little while. It was a good day for me.


----------



## angelam

Sounds great! Will give it a try very soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: Oops - meant to say the Lentil recipe sounds great!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope things settle in for your Mom and Dad and for you. You've all been through a very stressful time. Take care of yourself...will you stay with them for a little while?



5mmdpns said:


> I picked up Dad at the hospital today and brought him home. He is pretty weak and that is understandable. I am going to go sit with my feet up and drink a diet coke! Zoe


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> finally -
> have a lot to get done before I leave. Heidi thinks they are going to cart all my worldly possessions out into the dog yard in order to pull the carpet and paint. i'm thinking a yellow in the living room - a little darker yellow in the bedroom - a soft lime green for the trim and the ceiling. that is if you ladies concur. do you have any suggestions or ideas? right now I have grey walls and white trim - need to spruce the place up.
> 
> sam, i like the yellow colors, but you lost me at the live green trim and ceiling, wow, just can't imagine that combo. please let heide choose the trim.
> also, i think the floor paint would be great, i have seen what your talking about.
> i am wanting so bad to jerk the carpet out of here, bj doesn't want it just hard wood, which is under the carpet. wish i had my wall paper off these wall and them repainted. just never want to tackle it.
> cute kids everyone, love the photos of the flowers, gardens and clouds.
> i know folks have things going on that troubles them and even though thats just life getting in the way, i do pray for everyone about it, that your load will be lessoned.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back from doctor appointment a bit ago. Have surgery 9/16 to fuse 6 bones in my neck. Said there was extreme degeneration in the top 4 and moderate in the next two bones and would rather do all at once rather than have to go in a second time. Hmmmmmm.....no wonder I've been in pain. Said the PT will not fix the situation only give temporary relief which was what I was afraid of...too much degeneration has already occurred. Now to wait and see how much out of pocket this is going to be since new arrangements at doctors is that what insurance won't cover must be paid prior to the surgery. At least I've met my deductible. Already told them that if it isn't affordable and I can't finance then I'll have to postpone and eat pain killers. Do want to get it done in 2013 since starting in 2014 there will no longer be an out of pocket limit. Arrrgggg.


I'm extremely lucky since I'm old enough to be on Medicare (well, not lucky to be old, but I guess it's lucky...beats the alternative!!) and I have a wonderful health insurance plan through my retirement. I only have to pay half of the monthly premium, and it picks up what Medicare doesn't pay. When I hear situations like your's, it makes me realize how fortunate I 
am.
Best of luck with the affordability and the results of the surgery when you have it!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Healing thoughts to Trisha, Shirley, Gwen, Darowil, Pjs, and anyone else in need...may light & love surround you.
> 
> My dad had his gall bladder surgery early this morning, all went well, and he is already home. I am so grateful.
> 
> Busy still here, did laundry this morning and need to take inventory again and see what else needs doing. I probably won't get here next week--will if I can!--but don't worry if you don't see me. After the holiday, things should settle a bit, if only for a week or two. And I hope it will turn out to be a good thing with all this busyness.


Delighted to hear your dad's surgery is over and successful. Gall bladder surgery is a breeze thes days.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Southern Gal

Designer1234 said:


> First time I have used my sewing machine for months - then only twice in the past 4 years. I had done the same one before and liked it -- here it is. Each time you change it it changes the appearance completely. fun to do -- it is a mindless project in some ways. Abstracts don't 'talk' to me - they are just color mixes which I like to try to make as attractive as possible. I took an art course at the College of art ( lasted two classes). The teacher was into abstracts and 'read so much into each student's work -- I antagonized her as I told her they were lines, circles and squares of different colors in my opinion and not with any deep meaning - I didn't make myself very popular with her. She was about 22 and knew everything"
> 
> shirley, i love the colors and the lines in your painting, i also never was fond of abstract, except its interesting in the fact that your get to sorta free paint, but usually not my style, but i love your colors, i would hang that one. one talented lady. hey a good friend of mine and for yrs i did workshops with him, his teachers in collage told him he would never make a living as an artist, and for him to choose another career, well guess what, he has done for yrs now. taught work shops in oil all over the southern states, (Earnie Kilman) and last i knew of him, he was married and opened a shop in Eureka springs. so guess his teacher didn't know what he was talking about. hmmmm


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> On the news all afternoon...shooting in an Atlanta elementary school. Thank goodness no one hurt and person already arrested. Had me so worried since my two youngest GKs now go to school in the Atlanta area but quickly found out it was not anywhere near their schools.


It was scary...seems that these incidents at schools are becoming more frequently, unfortunately!
JuneK


----------



## Spider

Been reading and watching, love the color of your toes!! I bet you were surprised when that happened.
Been reading and thinking of you all. 
Will crochet tonight. Our temps right now are 95 and humidity is 72 percent. It is not nice outside and without any rain the crops just over the border into ND and around here are burning up. It is almost to late for the corn and bean crop. And some of you have had to much rain. Can never have it just right, can we. 
Went to BS this morning and we did coffee and offered up prayer concerns for all. Always feel stronger after that.
All have a nice evening and will check in latter.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> But as Sam is so eye-catching and such a gentleman, people would just turn their heads to get a look at him, back up to take a second look!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Zoe


Oh, so true, Zoe, so true!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> I picked up Dad at the hospital today and brought him home. He is pretty weak and that is understandable. I am going to go sit with my feet up and drink a diet coke! Zoe


I'm glad your dad is well enough to come home. Hope your mother is careful in caring for him since he's so weak. Are you still with them or did you go home?
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## nittergma

Shirly, that's beautiful!! I love it. It looks like it would make a nice hooked rug too! I might have asked this before, sorry if I did, but is thread painting sort of like free hand quilting?


Designer1234 said:


> I had an ultra sound on my shoulder today -- I heard them talking that it was an inflamed 'bursa' so will have to look it up. Whatever it is it hurts! I hope that some sort of treatment Physio rather than medications might help.
> 
> It didn't hurt my shoulder to do the following thread painted abstract from a manipulated photo.
> 
> I fooled around with photo shop this afternoon -- first time in years (forgot most of what i knew). I had a picture of a humming bird and trees and
> manipulated,then printed it on fabric - then thread painted it. First time I have used my sewing machine for months - then only twice in the past 4 years. I had done the same one before and liked it -- here it is. Each time you change it it changes the appearance completely. fun to do -- it is a mindless project in some ways. Abstracts don't 'talk' to me - they are just color mixes which I like to try to make as attractive as possible. I took an art course at the College of art ( lasted two classes). The teacher was into abstracts and 'read so much into each student's work -- I antagonized her as I told her they were lines, circles and squares of different colors in my opinion and not with any deep meaning - I didn't make myself very popular with her. She was about 22 and knew everything"
> 
> I am slowly getting the urge to do some thread painting - and that is thanks in many ways to the Tea Party members who have been so happy with my work.
> 
> I hope you like what i managed to do today. I am not usually into abstracts but I rather like the colors i this one.


----------



## budasha

I've missed a lot again. Don't know where the time has got but I just don't seem to be able to catch up. I see we're up to 90 pages already. Hope to be able to do better than last week and read all 90.....but not tonight.


----------



## nittergma

Trisha, I will be praying for you. For peace and a good report from the DR.

Sam, I think if the colors make you happy you should have them. I think I've seen the floor you're talking about I think it looks pretty nice. I've even wondered if we could use it here! 
We did have sub floor when we first moved here and again about 5 years ago when we did the floor again and I HATED IT!!! It never looked nice painted it would always wear off and was NOT easily cleaned! (you can tell I've experienced this huh!)


----------



## nittergma

That's a beautiful picture Angora!


Angora1 said:


> Here is my son at our special lunch. Such a beautiful spot. He had played a few weddings there but never got to sit and enjoy a meal and the view. They do have tables and chairs for eating, but this shows the edge looking down where you go after eating to sit, drink, and look out over the lake.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, it's your home go for it. Good thing about paint I'd you can always redo.
Zoe, how is your fm? Hugs.
Got to walk Maya and weed garden ten minutes!


----------



## 5mmdpns

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope things settle in for your Mom and Dad and for you. You've all been through a very stressful time. Take care of yourself...will you stay with them for a little while?


No, I am in my own home but I am only a phone call away then a two minute drive. Mom needs to fuss over Dad now and he will let her! lol, Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, it's your home go for it. Good thing about paint I'd you can always redo.
> Zoe, how is your fm? Hugs.
> Got to walk Maya and weed garden ten minutes!


It is in a mild flare right now. I did the fibro crash on Sunday and took yesterday to finish recooperating. I will rest again tomorrow. Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Look what I discovered today on a bush that I thought was dead this spring. I haven't bothered doing anything with it including mowing near it. A nice little snack for this evening.


----------



## flyty1n

Neat bush..is it an Aronia by chance?


----------



## Designer1234

Southern Gal said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time I have used my sewing machine for months - then only twice in the past 4 years. I had done the same one before and liked it -- here it is. Each time you change it it changes the appearance completely. fun to do -- it is a mindless project in some ways. Abstracts don't 'talk' to me - they are just color mixes which I like to try to make as attractive as possible. I took an art course at the College of art ( lasted two classes). The teacher was into abstracts and 'read so much into each student's work -- I antagonized her as I told her they were lines, circles and squares of different colors in my opinion and not with any deep meaning - I didn't make myself very popular with her. She was about 22 and knew everything"
> 
> shirley, i love the colors and the lines in your painting, i also never was fond of abstract, except its interesting in the fact that your get to sorta free paint, but usually not my style, but i love your colors, i would hang that one. one talented lady. hey a good friend of mine and for yrs i did workshops with him, his teachers in collage told him he would never make a living as an artist, and for him to choose another career, well guess what, he has done for yrs now. taught work shops in oil all over the southern states, (Earnie Kilman) and last i knew of him, he was married and opened a shop in Eureka springs. so guess his teacher didn't know what he was talking about. hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 friends (quilters) who have made extremely good livings doing quilting (2 do art quilts and the other does the most beautiful designs in traditional quilts that don't look traditional). A couple of times in my 'art' life I have sold my work in order to supplement the family when needed. There were two times when Pat and I went into business once n New Zealand when I did copper tooling pictures of Maori faces, and maori art, as well as original designs (flowers, animals - special requests) and he painted the backgrounds and made the frames. There are still a lot of them around New Zealand . I found out then that I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as you HAVE to do them and I like doing my own thing too much. We used to do up a group of pictures and take them into Auckland in a Suit case and take them around to shops. Not too secure a livelihood when one pair of hands and a helper have to support 3 kids! We did very well with them. We didn't start it up when we came home. The second time was a few years ago when I did stained glass designs in cement stepping stones. I did them each summer at our cottage and we went to Arizona in the winter in our fifth wheel. I did my own designs and pat helped me with the cement and the heavier work. We had a ball and I loved doing them. I also taught classes doing them in Arizona. You can make a living but it is hard when you are the only one doing it. Teaching is better as one class can be quite good as each student pays -- I really enjoyed the teaching
> 
> by the way these pictures are small - it helps if you zoom in to see them better.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

if i buy too many that is usualy what i do.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam put those books in a box and ship home via media mail..really cheap and you won't have to haul them.
> 
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Bobglory

Angora1 said:


> Ok, so perhaps you remember that I can be a little crazy like Lucy of I Love Lucy, but not intentionally. Well about a year ago I got some cream sent in an order that I didn't order. I contacted the company and they said to keep it. Today I thought maybe it was a gift and I was to use it for healing. It was titled Terra something with minerals in it, so hey, it sounds good. My feet were really dry and I didn't have time for a pedicure so nails in bad shape and there was the cream, plastered it on my feet and rubbed the rest in my hands. Got home from lunch and DS and I were standing talking when I looked down at my feet and they were coppery black. Hands were dark but nothing like feet. Here they are after being scrubbed. Wish I had taken a photo before but OntheWingsofaDove said I should take a photo and make it my avatar. LOL Well, not my avatar, but perhaps you will get a kick out of it. You should have seen them before I washed them. I should have painted my toe nails at least. :shock: :roll:


I am rolling! I am guessing there isn't going to be a second treatment.

Gigi


----------



## pacer

Trisha...I understand those fears...praying for you that problems can be fixed and healing can take place. Praying for peace of mind as well.

Gwen...Love your sense of humor. Praying that surgery can take place and that you can get some relief from all of this pain. Here comes knitting time.

PJ...hope you are feeling better. My oldest DS was suffering from numerous ear infections and he went to an ENT only to be sent to an allergist. Allergy medication has given him some relief. Praying all goes well with school this year.

Daralene...nice feet. Thanks for sharing the funny moment with us.

Today I threw out 2 large garbage bags of food from my refrigerator. Defroster is not working so refrigerator got too warm and lost all food in the refrigerator. Frozen section was not lost so I do have some meat left. Having to eat out for a few days while dealing with this problem. Tomorrow my youngest DS has his Dr's appt so he will bring his drawing supplies and I will bring my knitting as she is almost always running considerably late but he needs to get his medication refilled so we will wait. She is a wonderful doctor so I don't mind waiting and just working on my hobby during that wait time.
Might be working 2nd shift for a month to train some newbies at work. That will be an interesting change of pace. I was asked if I wanted to switch shifts completely which I am not keen on. Less opportunity for growth on 2nd shift.
Take care.


----------



## Marianne818

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I'm sick it sucks


Hope you are feeling better PJ's!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yummy....fresh blueberries! I'll be right over. LOL


NanaCaren said:


> Look what I discovered today on a bush that I thought was dead this spring. I haven't bothered doing anything with it including mowing near it. A nice little snack for this evening.


----------



## iamsam

i'm a little intimidated by color - will probably stay with muted colors - hopefully something other than grey. and no white woodwork.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Well Sam, colors colors colors! I will tell you about the most colorful house I had painted for us. Hot pink living room. Orange sherbet hallways. Cream kitchen & dining room. Purple lilac master bedroom. Baby blue son's bedroom. Off white ivory spare bedroom. Baby blue basement. *sigh* loved that house! I painted one living room a bright Kelly green in one house we lived in. lol, live a little is what I recommend! If you want a jungle mural on your bedroom walls, then go for it! If you want the moon and the big dipper painted on your bedroom ceiling, then sweet dreams for you and Hickory! lol, hot steaming roast chicken mural for your kitchen/dining room! ahhhhhh, yes, and wool stash yarn balls for your your living room mural! Zoe


----------



## kehinkle

Wow, chatty bunch. I wasn't able to read any yesterday as I got a load before noon. Had to drive 100 miles to get it and then 700 to deliver. Took my break in Rogers, MN and delivered to Garfield. Now I am back in Rogers. Hopefully a load tomorrow. 

Shirley, your thread painting is awesome and so the stained glass stepping stones. You are one talented lady!

I didn't take notes, so if I forget anything or one, know that when I read your post I sent up prayers, oohed and aahed or had a chuckle.

Healing energy to Gwen, Trisha, and all who need it. Special prayers for ones dealing with aging parents or siblings. My dad was taken from us suddenly in an accident but mom is still hanging in there. She lives near my oldest sister, so she will have to deal with whatever comes along. I will help when I can but we can't expect any help from the other siblings.

Got a few rows done on my socks. I am making them longer as the yarn has a nice pattern. Mostly slept off and on, got my oil changed and went to the store. Had cooked California mix tonight with basalmic vinegar for supper. Was tasty and hit the spot. SnCk will be an apple as I splurged today and had an assortment of pasta salads for lunch. Having a hard time getting back into the diet mode. But will watch what I eat and try not to overdo it.

PJ, hope you start to feel better fast. My friend was sick this weekend with a cold or just the crud and I fixed her that concoction that Julie posted (not sure who original was). She drink a bit of it but I don't think she continued. I tasted it and have bought the ingredients to keep with me in case I start to feel bad. Best wishes for school next week.

Sam, safe travels. Not sure when I will be home. But you are off for a while so will try to plan some time in late Sept/early Oct so we can meet. Have a great time in Seattle. I have never been up there. My niece lives somewhere near there and my sister has made several.trips up.

Off to see if I can get more of my socks done. The humidity wasn't helping my wooden needles at all.

Warm thoughts and hugs to all.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> i just received this from trisha (wingsofthedove) and thought you would like to know so the knitting tea party prayer circle can swing into action. sam
> 
> Then. I guess: I wait in terror for the results.
> 
> I turned 70 about a week ago and although I have had a few health problems through my life (hysterectomy at 32 and heart surgery 11years ago) I have always felt in control. Now, I am at a complete loss and so afraid.
> 
> Thank you so much for your care and concern. I do appreciate it and I will send you a note to tell you the results when you're back from your trip.
> 
> Please pray for me.
> 
> Trisha


Trisha, if you are reading, please know that this wonderful family of friends is a powerful circle when joined together in prayer and sending healing light and strength to heal. Holding you close in my heart in prayers dear one, you are not alone, your online family is with you through this and always! 
Gentle hugs with Angel wings to surround you.
Marianne


----------



## Bobglory

You know I love my DD, really I do...... 

Tonight she calls me and asks about my day. I told her that her dad took me to Target .... Her first question was "Did you get a scooter"? When I replied yes, the very next words out of my sweet loving DD's mouth were "Did you hit anyone?" 

Apparently, there are some things ya just can't live down ...

Gigi


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> If you like carmel apples but have a hard time eating them. Try this.
> 
> Hollow out the apple melt caramels and pout into the apple halves. Let the caramel cool and slice into wedges. Enjoy.


Oh NanaCaren, this looks wonderful and the doc just put me on a diet.. hmmmmm he did say eat a lot of fruit though.. ROFL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory

Sorlenna said:


> Healing thoughts to Trisha, Shirley, Gwen, Darowil, Pjs, and anyone else in need...may light & love surround you.
> 
> My dad had his gall bladder surgery early this morning, all went well, and he is already home. I am so grateful.
> 
> Busy still here, did laundry this morning and need to take inventory again and see what else needs doing. I probably won't get here next week--will if I can!--but don't worry if you don't see me. After the holiday, things should settle a bit, if only for a week or two. And I hope it will turn out to be a good thing with all this busyness.


I am so glad to hear that all went well with your Dad's surgery. It's amazing the things they do as same day surgeries these days.

Gigi


----------



## Marikayknits

thewren said:


> i'm a little intimidated by color - will probably stay with muted colors - hopefully something other than grey. and no white woodwork.
> 
> sam


Sam, perhaps a more muted sage green would work well with your yellow. I agree with you. Ditch the grey!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I have a cream that I make that will turn your skin black as it has charcoal in it. First time I used it I was shocked. It is recommended to use on small areas only.


Wow Caren, does it have coal tar in it? Yes, I'm sure this cream is for small areas only too. LOL My feet are extremely small. :lol: :lol: :lol: but bigger than intended for this use.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> I picked up Dad at the hospital today and brought him home. He is pretty weak and that is understandable. I am going to go sit with my feet up and drink a diet coke! Zoe


Glad your Dad is home. Hope you find the peace and beauty today that the flower in the photo expresses.


----------



## NanaCaren

The moon tonight on the pond. Can't see it very well but it is there.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren wrote:
this recipe was in today's paper - thought you would enjoy it --- sam

Labor day lentils  serves six


A winning recipe for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> Handsome son, your feet on the other hand LOL LOL :-D


Thank you and yes, giggle, giggle.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Wow Caren, does it have coal tar in it? Yes, I'm sure this cream is for small areas only too. LOL My feet are extremely small. :lol: :lol: :lol: but bigger than intended for this use.


It has ground charcoal in it, works great for drawing infections and slivers out. My feet are small too and looked much like ours when I put it on my feet.


----------



## Bobglory

Designer1234 said:


> I have 3 friends (quilters) who have made extremely good livings doing quilting (2 do art quilts and the other does the most beautiful designs in traditional quilts that don't look traditional). A couple of times in my 'art' life I have sold my work in order to supplement the family when needed. There were two times when Pat and I went into business once n New Zealand when I did copper tooling pictures of Maori faces, and maori art, as well as original designs (flowers, animals - special requests) and he painted the backgrounds and made the frames. There are still a lot of them around New Zealand . I found out then that I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as you HAVE to do them and I like doing my own thing too much. We used to do up a group of pictures and take them into Auckland in a Suit case and take them around to shops. Not too secure a livelihood when one pair of hands and a helper have to support 3 kids! We did very well with them. We didn't start it up when we came home. The second time was a few years ago when I did stained glass designs in cement stepping stones. I did them each summer at our cottage and we went to Arizona in the winter in our fifth wheel. I did my own designs and pat helped me with the cement and the heavier work. We had a ball and I loved doing them. I also taught classes doing them in Arizona. You can make a living but it is hard when you are the only one doing it. Teaching is better as one class can be quite good as each student pays -- I really enjoyed the teaching
> 
> by the way these pictures are small - it helps if you zoom in to see them better.


Shirley your talent always amazes me. They are gorgeous. I was also able to zoom in and read the article as well. Thank you so much for sharing that.

Gigi


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> wow...that is really wild...are they at least softer?


Actually yes. Now they just look dirty in the evening light. No more copper undertones. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful spot...looks so tranquil and a great place to just sit and catch up with loved ones.


It reminds me a little of some places in Europe but without the high snow capped mountains.


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> All with health or other problems are in my prayers.
> The thread painting is beautiful, I love abstracts.
> The Johnnycake Cash song always makes me laugh.
> Went to a friend's for lunch. There were 7 of us altogether and it was a beautiful day so we spent all the time on the patio , playing word games after lunch and didn't get back home till nearly 6pm. So no work today! Some knitting this evening , checking in here and off to bed in a little while. It was a good day for me.


Sounds like a really fun day Martina. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Sounds great! Will give it a try very soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: Oops - meant to say the Lentil recipe sounds great!


Know how that happens. When you are writing it, you think it will appear near the post and then when you post it several other posts have come in. LOL We are a chatty group.


----------



## Bobglory

5mmdpns said:


> I picked up Dad at the hospital today and brought him home. He is pretty weak and that is understandable. I am going to go sit with my feet up and drink a diet coke! Zoe


I am so glad he is back home. I suggest a cookie or three as well!

Gigi


----------



## NanaCaren

Bobglory said:


> You know I love my DD, really I do......
> 
> Tonight she calls me and asks about my day. I told her that her dad took me to Target .... Her first question was "Did you get a scooter"? When I replied yes, the very next words out of my sweet loving DD's mouth were "Did you hit anyone?"
> 
> Apparently, there are some things ya just can't live down ...
> 
> Gigi


LOL I can see my bunch doing the same with me. Have to love them though. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Been reading and watching, love the color of your toes!! I bet you were surprised when that happened.
> Been reading and thinking of you all.
> Will crochet tonight. Our temps right now are 95 and humidity is 72 percent. It is not nice outside and without any rain the crops just over the border into ND and around here are burning up. It is almost to late for the corn and bean crop. And some of you have had to much rain. Can never have it just right, can we.
> Went to BS this morning and we did coffee and offered up prayer concerns for all. Always feel stronger after that.
> All have a nice evening and will check in latter.


Yes, shock is more like it. My jaw dropped and then total laughter.

My but you are really hot. Sorry about the problems with the crops. I'm afraid the farmers and us amateur gardeners are having a hard time of it this year. Seems to be less bees too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> I've missed a lot again. Don't know where the time has got but I just don't seem to be able to catch up. I see we're up to 90 pages already. Hope to be able to do better than last week and read all 90.....but not tonight.


Hi Budasha....I can't keep up with all the pages but not because I don't want to. I miss so much.  But still worth stopping by. Hope all is well with you!


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Oh NanaCaren, this looks wonderful and the doc just put me on a diet.. hmmmmm he did say eat a lot of fruit though.. ROFL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Easy peasy just use peaches, pears. nectarines, plums... and add jello to the hollowed out fruit. You get your fruit and it will taste good with out adding too many extra calories. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> That's a beautiful picture Angora!


Why thank you. This lake is called the Chosen Spot. I have posted it before, but I can never get enough of it. Like heaven on earth for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> It is in a mild flare right now. I did the fibro crash on Sunday and took yesterday to finish recooperating. I will rest again tomorrow. Zoe


Glad you got to go home. I know the emotional strain takes it's toll too. Rest up and take care. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Look what I discovered today on a bush that I thought was dead this spring. I haven't bothered doing anything with it including mowing near it. A nice little snack for this evening.


Oh WOW. That is great. I would love to have blueberry bushes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I have 3 friends (quilters) who have made extremely good livings doing quilting (2 do art quilts and the other does the most beautiful designs in traditional quilts that don't look traditional). A couple of times in my 'art' life I have sold my work in order to supplement the family when needed. There were two times when Pat and I went into business once n New Zealand when I did copper tooling pictures of Maori faces, and maori art, as well as original designs (flowers, animals - special requests) and he painted the backgrounds and made the frames. There are still a lot of them around New Zealand . I found out then that I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as you HAVE to do them and I like doing my own thing too much. We used to do up a group of pictures and take them into Auckland in a Suit case and take them around to shops. Not too secure a livelihood when one pair of hands and a helper have to support 3 kids! We did very well with them. We didn't start it up when we came home. The second time was a few years ago when I did stained glass designs in cement stepping stones. I did them each summer at our cottage and we went to Arizona in the winter in our fifth wheel. I did my own designs and pat helped me with the cement and the heavier work. We had a ball and I loved doing them. I also taught classes doing them in Arizona. You can make a living but it is hard when you are the only one doing it. Teaching is better as one class can be quite good as each student pays -- I really enjoyed the teaching
> 
> by the way these pictures are small - it helps if you zoom in to see them better.


Have never seen such beautiful stones anywhere!!!!

Love seeing the article Shirley. I love that one and you are so young. Amazing copper work. Just amazing.


----------



## NanaCaren

To go with the moon on the pond the opposite side of the yard. The last few moments of the sunset. Lots of crickets and night sounds. Sadly can't be heard


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Look what I discovered today on a bush that I thought was dead this spring. I haven't bothered doing anything with it including mowing near it. A nice little snack for this evening.


 :-D yummy


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Oh WOW. That is great. I would love to have blueberry bushes.


I have several problem is the deer seem to like them too. thinking on moving them closer to the house, maybe I'll get a few more blueberries.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bobglory said:


> I am rolling! I am guessing there isn't going to be a second treatment.
> 
> Gigi


No, unless the grandkids need it for Halloween.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I have 3 friends (quilters) who have made extremely good livings doing quilting (2 do art quilts and the other does the most beautiful designs in traditional quilts that don't look traditional). A couple of times in my 'art' life I have sold my work in order to supplement the family when needed. There were two times when Pat and I went into business once n New Zealand when I did copper tooling pictures of Maori faces, and maori art, as well as original designs (flowers, animals - special requests) and he painted the backgrounds and made the frames. There are still a lot of them around New Zealand . I found out then that I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as you HAVE to do them and I like doing my own thing too much. We used to do up a group of pictures and take them into Auckland in a Suit case and take them around to shops. Not too secure a livelihood when one pair of hands and a helper have to support 3 kids! We did very well with them. We didn't start it up when we came home. The second time was a few years ago when I did stained glass designs in cement stepping stones. I did them each summer at our cottage and we went to Arizona in the winter in our fifth wheel. I did my own designs and pat helped me with the cement and the heavier work. We had a ball and I loved doing them. I also taught classes doing them in Arizona. You can make a living but it is hard when you are the only one doing it. Teaching is better as one class can be quite good as each student pays -- I really enjoyed the teaching
> 
> by the way these pictures are small - it helps if you zoom in to see them better.


Oh WOW that is beautiful, love copper carving :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Today I threw out 2 large garbage bags of food from my refrigerator. Defroster is not working so refrigerator got too warm and lost all food in the refrigerator. Frozen section was not lost so I do have some meat left. Having to eat out for a few days while dealing with this problem. Tomorrow my youngest DS has his Dr's appt so he will bring his drawing supplies and I will bring my knitting as she is almost always running considerably late but he needs to get his medication refilled so we will wait. She is a wonderful doctor so I don't mind waiting and just working on my hobby during that wait time.
> Might be working 2nd shift for a month to train some newbies at work. That will be an interesting change of pace. I was asked if I wanted to switch shifts completely which I am not keen on. Less opportunity for growth on 2nd shift.
> Take care.


So sorry to hear about the fridge. That really sucks. :thumbdown: I can't imagine how frustrated you are. Think you have been through enough this year with a fire and now this to last a lifetime. Have fun training the newbies!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Greetings Ohio Kathy. I try to channel you on my trips. When I feel tired I think of you and all the traveling you do and it keeps me going.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bobglory said:


> You know I love my DD, really I do......
> 
> Tonight she calls me and asks about my day. I told her that her dad took me to Target .... Her first question was "Did you get a scooter"? When I replied yes, the very next words out of my sweet loving DD's mouth were "Did you hit anyone?"
> 
> Apparently, there are some things ya just can't live down ...
> 
> Gigi


LOL So I have found my Ethel!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> Oh NanaCaren, this looks wonderful and the doc just put me on a diet.. hmmmmm he did say eat a lot of fruit though.. ROFL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> The moon tonight on the pond. Can't see it very well but it is there.


Oh I see it and it is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> The moon tonight on the pond. Can't see it very well but it is there.


That is so nice has a calming effect. :-D yes I see it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> It has ground charcoal in it, works great for drawing infections and slivers out. My feet are small too and looked much like ours when I put it on my feet.


Hey, we do have a lot in common don't we. Both Canadians, small feet and experiments with ointments. LOL Of course my small feet are as wide as they are long. :shock: Thinking we laughed about this while driving at the KAP as we had that in common too.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Have never seen such beautiful stones anywhere!!!!
> 
> Love seeing the article Shirley. I love that one and you are so young. Amazing copper work. Just amazing.


That was 40 years ago -- hard to believe.We had such a wonderful time in New Zealand. that article was written just after we sold our house and were heading back to Canada- we got so much reaction I am not sure whether we would have come home if we hadn't already had our tickets.

Happy time - wonderful friends, (some are still friends) and great memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I have several problem is the deer seem to like them too. thinking on moving them closer to the house, maybe I'll get a few more blueberries.


You are probably one of their favorite stops.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> To go with the moon on the pond the opposite side of the yard. The last few moments of the sunset. Lots of crickets and night sounds. Sadly can't be heard


Thanks very restful, love the shot. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Hey, we do have a lot in common don't we. Both Canadians, small feet and experiments with ointments. LOL Of course my small feet are as wide as they are long. :shock: Thinking we laughed about this while driving at the KAP as we had that in common too.


What is with these Canadians???? I ended up with blue feet when I was working in a print factory. I was only about 20 and was sooo embarassed! I spilled a gallon of blue ink all over my legs from the knees down- took nearly 6 months as it really dyed my legs ,to get rid of the blue -- it was dark blue.

Zoe -- how about you or any other Canucks out there?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> That was 40 years ago -- hard to believe.We had such a wonderful time in New Zealand. that article was written just after we sold our house and were heading back to Canada- we got so much reaction I am not sure whether we would have come home if we hadn't already had our tickets.
> 
> Happy time - wonderful friends, (some are still friends) and great memories.


Is that you in the avatar. Could you post the picture bigger?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> What is with these Canadians???? I ended up with blue feet when I was working in a print factory. I was only about 20 and was sooo embarassed! I spilled a gallon of blue ink all over my legs from the knees down -- too nearly about 6 months as it really dyed my legs ,to get rid of the blue -- it was dark blue.
> 
> Zoe -- how about you or any other Canucks out there?


Oh Wow Designer. I hope mine doesn't last 6 months. Think you have us all beat. LOL Not that it's a record one wants to beat. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> That is so nice has a calming effect. :-D yes I see it.


I find it calming too. I stare at it from the window a lot of the time.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Is that you in the avatar. Could you post the picture bigger?


DITTO! :-D


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Is that you in the avatar. Could you post the picture bigger?


It is Pat and I at the Captain's party on the Orsova -- the P & O orient liner we took to New Zealand. We look pretty spiffy - we were in the bottom, cheapest cabin on the ship and right beside the engines- interesting experience. I will see if I can post a bigger one. My son gave it to me last week and informed me I was pretty 'hot' then. Pat agreed!

Kelly even showed it to his best friend and I got a phone call from him saying how great we looked. Made us wonder what they think of us now as they all acted so surprised.

I got the fabric for that dress from Egypt as Pat had been stationed there prior to getting out of the service and had sent me lots and lots of beautiful fabrics. I made it - and had it for years. Ended up putting the fabric in a crazy patch quilt 6 years ago.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Hey, we do have a lot in common don't we. Both Canadians, small feet and experiments with ointments. LOL Of course my small feet are as wide as they are long. :shock: Thinking we laughed about this while driving at the KAP as we had that in common too.


We do have a lot in common for sure. I experiment with ointments/salves to make sure they won't cause allergic reactions in family members.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's an evident danger for printers...My DH ran a huge press for 35 years and before automation, he had to fill the ink fountains with an ink knife. Thankfully, he wore uniforms and didn't bring any of the wet paint home most of the time...but those uniforms were awful. From time to time, I'd be doing the wash and find large ink splats on socks and underwear. Body parts underneath them were likewise colored. I accused him of playing in the inks some days!!



Designer1234 said:


> What is with these Canadians???? I ended up with blue feet when I was working in a print factory. I was only about 20 and was sooo embarassed! I spilled a gallon of blue ink all over my legs from the knees down- took nearly 6 months as it really dyed my legs ,to get rid of the blue -- it was dark blue.
> 
> Zoe -- how about you or any other Canucks out there?


----------



## Spider

Angora1 said:


> LOL So I have found my Ethel!!!


Love that one!!!!! Lucy needs an Ethel for sure. Couldn't have made the match better myself. Thanks for the laugh.
Shirley , amazing article and so interesting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wow Designer, that is a great outfit and you really were HOT. DH is quite handsome too. What a terrific couple. Love the short dress and boots. Must bring back such lovely memories. Thank you so much for posting it larger so we could see better. Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Amazing fabric in the dress. Quite beautiful and great styling.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> That's an evident danger for printers...My DH ran a huge press for 35 years and before automation, he had to fill the ink fountains with an ink knife. Thankfully, he wore uniforms and didn't bring any of the wet paint home most of the time...but those uniforms were awful. From time to time, I'd be doing the wash and find large ink splats on socks and underwear. Body parts underneath them were likewise colored. I accused him of playing in the inks some days!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Is he Canadian??? :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

I wonder if Julie's inspector has come yet. I sure hope so. The waiting is awful.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> It is Pat and I at the Captain's party on the Orsova -- the P & O orient liner we took to New Zealand. We look pretty spiffy - we were in the bottom, cheapest cabin on the ship and right beside the engines- interesting experience. I will see if I can post a bigger one. My son gave it to me last week and informed me I was pretty 'hot' then. Pat agreed!
> 
> Kelly even showed it to his best friend and I got a phone call from him saying how great we looked. Made us wonder what they think of us now as they all acted so surprised.
> 
> I got the fabric for that dress from Egypt as Pat had been stationed there prior to getting out of the service and had sent me lots and lots of beautiful fabrics. I made it - and had it for years. Ended up putting the fabric in a crazy patch quilt 6 years ago.


Lovely picture, like the dress :-D


----------



## Pup lover

I am only on oage 51 and you guys are up to 95!! I will never catch up too much going on around here. Somebody pm me please if I have missed anything important. Nothing bad happening here just busy. Prayers and hugs for all


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I wonder if Julie's inspector has come yet. I sure hope so. The waiting is awful.


NO, it is after two o'clock here- and still no show- I have managed to get some knitting done- but as I had feared largely a wasted day.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> So sorry to hear about the fridge. That really sucks. :thumbdown: I can't imagine how frustrated you are. Think you have been through enough this year with a fire and now this to last a lifetime. Have fun training the newbies!!


I am so sorry about your fridge -- not fun to have it happen and lose good food. I am glad it didn't affect your freezer.

My thoughts and best wishes are with you.


----------



## Designer1234

Patches39 said:


> Thanks very restful, love the shot. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love all your photos Caren. I think there are so many beautiful places in both our Countries and they warm the heart to see so many different places. I love the one with the sunset. colors are lovely


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> I love all your photos Caren. I think there are so many beautiful places in both our Countries and they warm the heart to see so many different places. I love the one with the sunset. colors are lovely


   Thank you. I agree there are a lot of beautiful places. I was looking through my photos and I must have a few hundred sunsets and as many sun rises.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> What is with these Canadians???? I ended up with blue feet when I was working in a print factory. I was only about 20 and was sooo embarassed! I spilled a gallon of blue ink all over my legs from the knees down- took nearly 6 months as it really dyed my legs ,to get rid of the blue -- it was dark blue.
> 
> Zoe -- how about you or any other Canucks out there?


lol, my toes are chronically pink/purple due to the fact that 30 years ago I froze the toes. 
The "black" color from someone putting cream/ointment on the feet is due to the oxidation of the cream/ointment as it reacted with the air. Still, it must have been a different experience having such "dirty" looking feet! lol
Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> I wonder if Julie's inspector has come yet. I sure hope so. The waiting is awful.


Her inspection of her home was long long overdue. Speaks to the type of landlord she has. Now that there is a new agent, he is going by the book and making sure the house she is renting is structurally sound and will do any repairs needed. I am surprised at how long she has waited for an inspection from the time she first rented it to now, it has been some dozen years as I recall her saying to me. With all the tremors and earthquakes going on in NZ, this should be a yearly inspection. I am sure Julie has no cause to worry, and Julie you are one who worries! Zoe


----------



## soc

a true gift. everything you do is such a testament to the power of beauty in the world. thanks for sharing


Designer1234 said:


> I have 3 friends (quilters) who have made extremely good livings doing quilting (2 do art quilts and the other does the most beautiful designs in traditional quilts that don't look traditional). A couple of times in my 'art' life I have sold my work in order to supplement the family when needed. There were two times when Pat and I went into business once n New Zealand when I did copper tooling pictures of Maori faces, and maori art, as well as original designs (flowers, animals - special requests) and he painted the backgrounds and made the frames. There are still a lot of them around New Zealand . I found out then that I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as you HAVE to do them and I like doing my own thing too much. We used to do up a group of pictures and take them into Auckland in a Suit case and take them around to shops. Not too secure a livelihood when one pair of hands and a helper have to support 3 kids! We did very well with them. We didn't start it up when we came home. The second time was a few years ago when I did stained glass designs in cement stepping stones. I did them each summer at our cottage and we went to Arizona in the winter in our fifth wheel. I did my own designs and pat helped me with the cement and the heavier work. We had a ball and I loved doing them. I also taught classes doing them in Arizona. You can make a living but it is hard when you are the only one doing it. Teaching is better as one class can be quite good as each student pays -- I really enjoyed the teaching
> 
> by the way these pictures are small - it helps if you zoom in to see them better.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very Sharp!!!



Designer1234 said:


> It is Pat and I at the Captain's party on the Orsova -- the P & O orient liner we took to New Zealand. We look pretty spiffy - we were in the bottom, cheapest cabin on the ship and right beside the engines- interesting experience. I will see if I can post a bigger one. My son gave it to me last week and informed me I was pretty 'hot' then. Pat agreed!
> 
> Kelly even showed it to his best friend and I got a phone call from him saying how great we looked. Made us wonder what they think of us now as they all acted so surprised.
> 
> I got the fabric for that dress from Egypt as Pat had been stationed there prior to getting out of the service and had sent me lots and lots of beautiful fabrics. I made it - and had it for years. Ended up putting the fabric in a crazy patch quilt 6 years ago.


----------



## RookieRetiree

No, born and raised in Chicago!



Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Is he Canadian??? :lol:


----------



## Southern Gal

Spider said:


> Trisha, you are not alone. It has to be scarey. But you are in my thoughts and prayers.


I agree with the others, prayers are going up for you. I know the waiting is the hardest things to do.
Gwen I pray for your neck surgery, I hope it is doable, financially also.
Sam take care of that leg you have to be able to go on vacation you know :?


----------



## doogie

Here is a delightful recipe for everyone!

Fall Fruit Salad Ring

1 (6oz.) Pkg. Red Jell-O
1 1/2 C. boiling water
1 C. cold grapefruit juice
ice cubes
1/2 C. banana slices
10 sliced apples or pears
1/4 C. chopped celery

Completely dissolve Jell-O in boiling water. Combine juice and ice cubes to make 2 1/2 cups. Add to gelatin and stir until slightly thickened. Remove any unmelted ice. Fold in fruit and celery. pour into 6 cup ring mold. Chill until firm.

This will yield 12 servings.

One of my favorites from when I was a child.


----------



## PurpleFi

Only 20 pages behind, sorry no catch up this week.

Today is gss last day with us so we have to go shopping for essentials - marmite for his mum and sherbert dips for him!

Sending everyone happy and healthy vibes.

Photos for today.....


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> This Peacock butterfly was just sitting on our lawn this afternoon. While I had the camera out I took some flower pics too.


Gorgeous, gorgeous photos.


----------



## Pup lover

Up with a headache, woke me up at 2 dozed back off till 4 got up took meds a hot bath try and read till can sleep again


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I just found out that dear MIL is at a doctor appt., as we speak, with the same problem she was in the hospital for only two weeks ago! Don't think she will be able to heal herself and then have the bowel resection when she wished...might be more of a situation that dear Dreamweaver has been dealing with. We aren't supposed to know - found out from dear MIL's sister  I'm sure we will hear something later...one way or the other.
> 
> http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-baby-toys-knitting-patterns1.htm
> 
> Here are my results...my farmer's overalls are a little askew...just need to pull his clothes into order


They are cute!  Kind thoughts for you MIL.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> This Peacock butterfly was just sitting on our lawn this afternoon. While I had the camera out I took some flower pics too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Dear Trisha, absolutely, we are here for you with prayers and love. Use us for support. It is good to get your feelings out and prayers don't hurt either.
> Hugs


Ditto and heaps of healing thoughts with you...


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Got back from doctor appointment a bit ago. Have surgery 9/16 to fuse 6 bones in my neck. Said there was extreme degeneration in the top 4 and moderate in the next two bones and would rather do all at once rather than have to go in a second time. Hmmmmmm.....no wonder I've been in pain. Said the PT will not fix the situation only give temporary relief which was what I was afraid of...too much degeneration has already occurred.
> 
> Golly, as you say any wonder you have had pain. How long will you need to be in hospital?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> NO, it is after two o'clock here- and still no show- I have managed to get some knitting done- but as I had feared largely a wasted day.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 
Too bad they don't give you a time range. At least morning or afternoon would be nice to know. Your time is valuable too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Up with a headache, woke me up at 2 dozed back off till 4 got up took meds a hot bath try and read till can sleep again


Hope you soon feel better. Headaches are no fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma

So funny. Woke up and got on computer to find out how to put a new battery in my Roomba and couldn't believe it, here I am on Knitting Paradise at the KTP. Must be homing instinct. LOL Good morning to all and have a great day. And as Julie reminded me yesterday, Good Afternoon and Evening to all those of you on different times. Whatever time it is, I send you good wishes.


----------



## NanaCaren

doogie said:


> Here is a delightful recipe for everyone!
> 
> Fall Fruit Salad Ring
> 
> Never had this combination before but sure sounds good. Will have to try it out and have the grandsons over. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~~
> Ahhh, Zoe....that WAS funny! ROFLMAO....
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for the mid-day cheer-up! :thumbup: Carol il/oh


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> If you like carmel apples but have a hard time eating them. Try this.
> 
> Hollow out the apple melt caramels and pout into the apple halves. Let the caramel cool and slice into wedges. Enjoy.


OMG YUMMY and so easy too :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> Too bad they don't give you a time range. At least morning or afternoon would be nice to know. Your time is valuable too.


And at 11 p.m., I think the next thing I will do, in the morning is ring the Tenancy people and find out what my rights are when they have failed to show. There has been no word, no explanation.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> So funny. Woke up and got on computer to find out how to put a new battery in my Roomba and couldn't believe it, here I am on Knitting Paradise at the KTP. Must be homing instinct. LOL Good morning to all and have a great day. And as Julie reminded me yesterday, Good Afternoon and Evening to all those of you on different times. Whatever time it is, I send you good wishes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Ok, so perhaps you remember that I can be a little crazy like Lucy of I Love Lucy, but not intentionally. Well about a year ago I got some cream sent in an order that I didn't order. I contacted the company and they said to keep it. Today I thought maybe it was a gift and I was to use it for healing. It was titled Terra something with minerals in it, so hey, it sounds good. My feet were really dry and I didn't have time for a pedicure so nails in bad shape and there was the cream, plastered it on my feet and rubbed the rest in my hands. Got home from lunch and DS and I were standing talking when I looked down at my feet and they were coppery black. Hands were dark but nothing like feet. Here they are after being scrubbed. Wish I had taken a photo before but OntheWingsofaDove said I should take a photo and make it my avatar. LOL Well, not my avatar, but perhaps you will get a kick out of it. You should have seen them before I washed them. I should have painted my toe nails at least. :shock: :roll:


Oh Gosh! LOL :thumbup: And hey nothing wrong with being like Lucy.... :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely spot and handsome son. Strange mom???? LOL Still laughing at the feet....so sorry.....hehehehe


Ditto..... me too


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Only 20 pages behind, sorry no catch up this week.
> 
> Today is gss last day with us so we have to go shopping for essentials - marmite for his mum and sherbert dips for him!
> 
> Sending everyone happy and healthy vibes.
> 
> Photos for today.....


Wow a week gone already? Shopping on the last day is an esential part of holidays at Nanna's. 

Love the photos of the rain drops.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purple, so glad you got to have fun with your grandchildren. Guess I missed all the photos. :thumbdown: I'll see if I can find them. I do so enjoy them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Up with a headache, woke me up at 2 dozed back off till 4 got up took meds a hot bath try and read till can sleep again


Sending healing thoughts your way, headaches are not fun. Poor Michael has had bad sinus headaches off and on most of this past week. He hates to take anything for them. Instead he sits in the steam shower.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> And at 11 p.m., I think the next thing I will do, in the morning is ring the Tenancy people and find out what my rights are when they have failed to show. There has been no word, no explanation.


Oh my. That is not very considerate. What would a phone call have cost them but it would have meant a lot to you. :roll:

Hey, what am I doing back on KTP. I'm really supposed to be doing something else. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh my. That is not very considerate. What would a phone call have cost them but it would have meant a lot to you. :roll:


I texted at about 5-30pm, but there has been no response at all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> So funny. Woke up and got on computer to find out how to put a new battery in my Roomba and couldn't believe it, here I am on Knitting Paradise at the KTP. Must be homing instinct. LOL Good morning to all and have a great day. And as Julie reminded me yesterday, Good Afternoon and Evening to all those of you on different times. Whatever time it is, I send you good wishes.


That sounds like me. got up to take a few photos before the sunrise was completely gone.  and here I am. 
Good morning to you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh my. That is not very considerate. What would a phone call have cost them but it would have meant a lot to you. :roll:
> 
> Hey, what am I doing back on KTP. I'm really supposed to be doing something else. LOL


I am just fiddling around, trying to reach the point where I will feel tired again- 11 24 p.m.


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> I picked up Dad at the hospital today and brought him home. He is pretty weak and that is understandable. I am going to go sit with my feet up and drink a diet coke! Zoe


Good to hear your dad is home again. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Gs trashed me at checkers yesterday and now Mr P is teaching him how to play chess.
> We are off to Brooklands museum today whichi is all full of cars, buses and planes, including Concord. I shall take my knitting and hopefully find a quiet corner to sit and knit (some hope).
> 
> Wishing you all health, peace ande happiness.
> 
> Photos for today....


Love your new border and lavender is one of my favorites. I have that and russian sage all over the front yard and what bees we have love me for it.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> No, I am in my own home but I am only a phone call away then a two minute drive. Mom needs to fuss over Dad now and he will let her! lol, Zoe


I don't know why I thought your home was farther from your parents. I know it's comforting to know you're able to get to them quickly. Hope your Fibro has settled for a while.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

The last bit of the lovely sunrise this morning. 

AND COFFEE!!!!!!!!!!  mmmmmmmmm


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Look what I discovered today on a bush that I thought was dead this spring. I haven't bothered doing anything with it including mowing near it. A nice little snack for this evening.


What a pleasant surprise!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The two gss were great last night, even shared a bed and slept well.
> WI knitting this morning and there may be even more grandchildren here as some of the other ladies have theirs staying with them.
> Hope everyone had a good week end and sending good vibes for a good week.
> 
> Photos for today.......


Yay!! Found the photos of your grandchildren and they are absolutely gorgeous and adorable. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know you had fun and I also know from experience you are exhausted.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> And at 11 p.m., I think the next thing I will do, in the morning is ring the Tenancy people and find out what my rights are when they have failed to show. There has been no word, no explanation.


WOW that is not very considerate of them in the least. You'd think you would at least get a call.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> The last bit of the lovely sunrise this morning.
> 
> AND COFFEE!!!!!!!!!!  mmmmmmmmm


Love the sunrise and I am drinking my morning cup of coffee with you as DH sleeps. Ha! Ha! Little does he know.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Forgot to say that the mist is gorgeous in the sunrise photo. Dreamy.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> The last bit of the lovely sunrise this morning.
> 
> AND COFFEE!!!!!!!!!!  mmmmmmmmm


I think I might brew up some of my caffeine free brew. There is an electronic squeak in the house has me a bit puzzled.


----------



## jknappva

Teaching is better as one class can be quite good as each student pays -- I really enjoyed the teaching

by the way these pictures are small - it helps if you zoom in to see them better.[/quote]

These are beautiful...there's just no end to your talent!!
How's the shoulder?
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I might brew up some of my caffeine free brew. There is an electronic squeak in the house has me a bit puzzled.


Smoke alarm battery?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> WOW that is not very considerate of them in the least. You'd think you would at least get a call.


That is rather my opinion- I in effect wasted a whole day hanging around waiting- don't want to do that tomorrow too.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> What a pleasant surprise!
> JuneK


I was a very pleasant surprise and they tasted exceptionally good straight up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Smoke alarm battery?


I am wondering if that is what it might be- at very infrequent intervals!


----------



## jknappva

Bobglory said:


> You know I love my DD, really I do......
> 
> Tonight she calls me and asks about my day. I told her that her dad took me to Target .... Her first question was "Did you get a scooter"? When I replied yes, the very next words out of my sweet loving DD's mouth were "Did you hit anyone?"
> 
> Apparently, there are some things ya just can't live down ...
> 
> Gigi


Guess she knows you well!! LOL! You should have told her, yes, you mowed down a whole line of people in the check-out line. Of course, it was only because the 'brakes' failed!
Love you,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Love the sunrise and I am drinking my morning cup of coffee with you as DH sleeps. Ha! Ha! Little does he know.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Forgot to say that the mist is gorgeous in the sunrise photo. Dreamy.


Thank you. It is nice to have coffee with friends in the morning. Usually Chrissy comes down and has coffee with me. the house is still quiet except for the little birds coming to the window to say good morning.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> The moon tonight on the pond. Can't see it very well but it is there.


That's lovely, Caren. Your surroundings are so beautiful. If I lived there, I would have a hard time deciding where to sit to knit and enjoy the scenery!
JuneK
P.S. The moon showed up just fine...peeking from behind the trees!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I might brew up some of my caffeine free brew. There is an electronic squeak in the house has me a bit puzzled.


That doesn't sound particularly good at all.


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Very Sharp!!!


 Pat says it is from the ridiculous to the sublime! now back to then! Those people are so long ago. It was fun while it lasted. It was a big adventure heading into a country thousands of miles from home with three kids, no job, no idea where we would end up. worked out well but I remember being very stressed that night before we docked in Auckland to start a new life.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> That doesn't sound particularly good at all.


It is quite infrequent, which makes it hard to pin point.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> That's lovely, Caren. Your surroundings are so beautiful. If I lived there, I would have a hard time deciding where to sit to knit and enjoy the scenery!
> JuneK
> P.S. The moon showed up just fine...peeking from behind the trees!


It is a hard decision sometimes like when there is a full moon and the sun is setting. Sometimes I will stand in the middle of the yard so I can take shots from both sides.

Glad the moon was visible. That photo is really Jamie's I told her if I had to drive Chrissy, she had to get my photo of the moon coming up. She loves photography almost as much as I do.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> That was 40 years ago -- hard to believe.We had such a wonderful time in New Zealand. that article was written just after we sold our house and were heading back to Canada- we got so much reaction I am not sure whether we would have come home if we hadn't already had our tickets.
> 
> Happy time - wonderful friends, (some are still friends) and great memories.


Love your new avatar!! Just wish it were larger!!
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

Bobglory said:


> You know I love my DD, really I do......
> 
> Tonight she calls me and asks about my day. I told her that her dad took me to Target .... Her first question was "Did you get a scooter"? When I replied yes, the very next words out of my sweet loving DD's mouth were "Did you hit anyone?"
> 
> Apparently, there are some things ya just can't live down ...
> 
> Gigi


 :thumbup: LOL


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> It is Pat and I at the Captain's party on the Orsova -- the P & O orient liner we took to New Zealand. We look pretty spiffy - we were in the bottom, cheapest cabin on the ship and right beside the engines- interesting experience. I will see if I can post a bigger one. My son gave it to me last week and informed me I was pretty 'hot' then. Pat agreed!
> 
> Kelly even showed it to his best friend and I got a phone call from him saying how great we looked. Made us wonder what they think of us now as they all acted so surprised.
> 
> I got the fabric for that dress from Egypt as Pat had been stationed there prior to getting out of the service and had sent me lots and lots of beautiful fabrics. I made it - and had it for years. Ended up putting the fabric in a crazy patch quilt 6 years ago.


Thanks for posting the larger picture. It's great to see a picture of your DH, Pat, even though he's a tad older now. I'm sure he's like you, just as handsome now as you are beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Only 20 pages behind, sorry no catch up this week.
> 
> Today is gss last day with us so we have to go shopping for essentials - marmite for his mum and sherbert dips for him!
> 
> Sending everyone happy and healthy vibes.
> 
> Photos for today.....


Thank you for the lovely, peaceful pictures. I know it seems as if your DGS just got there and it's almost time for him to go home. I know you and he have made lots of wonderful memories!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Doogie, good to see you and thanks for the recipe. This is a great one to make for our house.

Hope you are doing well.



doogie said:


> Here is a delightful recipe for everyone!
> 
> Fall Fruit Salad Ring
> 
> 1 (6oz.) Pkg. Red Jell-O
> 1 1/2 C. boiling water
> 1 C. cold grapefruit juice
> ice cubes
> 1/2 C. banana slices
> 10 sliced apples or pears
> 1/4 C. chopped celery
> 
> Completely dissolve Jell-O in boiling water. Combine juice and ice cubes to make 2 1/2 cups. Add to gelatin and stir until slightly thickened. Remove any unmelted ice. Fold in fruit and celery. pour into 6 cup ring mold. Chill until firm.
> 
> This will yield 12 servings.
> 
> One of my favorites from when I was a child.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> That was 40 years ago -- hard to believe.We had such a wonderful time in New Zealand. that article was written just after we sold our house and were heading back to Canada- we got so much reaction I am not sure whether we would have come home if we hadn't already had our tickets.
> 
> Happy time - wonderful friends, (some are still friends) and great memories.


Beautiful work, you are so talented and a star too! Made it in the womens weekly!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Almost Thursday! time to head back to bed. Happy day to all of you who are still in Wednesday!


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear this...hope you were able to get back to sleep. I think it's the weather this morning; I feel a storm coming through. Get better.



Pup lover said:


> Up with a headache, woke me up at 2 dozed back off till 4 got up took meds a hot bath try and read till can sleep again


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> The last bit of the lovely sunrise this morning.
> 
> AND COFFEE!!!!!!!!!!  mmmmmmmmm


Delicious coffee and sunrise!
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Wow Designer, that is a great outfit and you really were HOT. DH is quite handsome too. What a terrific couple. Love the short dress and boots. Must bring back such lovely memories. Thank you so much for posting it larger so we could see better. Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Amazing fabric in the dress. Quite beautiful and great styling.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory

Pup lover said:


> Up with a headache, woke me up at 2 dozed back off till 4 got up took meds a hot bath try and read till can sleep again


I hope you are feeling a bit better by now. Hugs

Gigi


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195098-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

